# the Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommend Works



## science

Classical Music: Recommend Works, but Prioritized​
Here is a prioritized list of classical music (inclusively defined) recommendations put together by members of the Talk Classical discussion forum and the (now defunct) Amazon.com classical music discussion forum.

*Naturally, these recommendations represent the knowledge and tastes of the people who have helped build it. We do not claim that it is the official canon of art music, or that it is anything like an objective ranking of the greatness of each work!

However, to the best of our knowledge, nothing else like this exists -- no other list of prioritized recommendations including all genres of classical music, no other list as helpful to an old veteran looking for a surprise as to a newbie just familiarizing herself with the canon.*

You can also view the list as an unranked, alphabetical list (though it may not be up-to-date). You can also see some simple statistical information here.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Our project is ongoing, and we'd be very happy for you to add your own voice!

You can change our list in three ways:

1. The main way is to participate in the threads with titles like, "The first tier," "The second tier," and so on. You can find them in the polls sub-forum. Usually we have several going on at a time, but in order to avoid confusion, please don't bump the threads that have timed out!

2. The second way is to add new works to the list. If you want to recommend a work that is not already on our list, just post it in this thread. You can add up to 5 new works per day. All newly added works begin on the lowest tier, but they can move up from there.

One final way that you can contribute is simply by letting me know if you see errors in the list, such as incorrect dates, misspellings, and so on. You can do that in this thread, or if you prefer you can PM me.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
People might disagree with your votes, and you might disagree with theirs, but please be patient and persistent. _Your participation *will* make our list better._ We value everyone's participation.

If you are disappointed that a work you champion is not getting more community support, feel free to advocate for it, telling us why we should support it. _Advocacy *for* a work will always be both more welcome and more productive than advocacy against a work._

Please be polite. Obviously we have different tastes and we don't all know the same things; we do not all agree about how strongly various works should be recommended, how great or important they are, or anything else.

The point is to learn from each other and help each other, to have a good time exploring music together.

Special thanks to Trout, who has maintained this list for years and years, and did a heck of a lot of work compiling recording recommendations, and to mmsbls, who has agreed to edit the posts in our thread when needed.

And thanks to all the people who have contributed in various ways to this project over the years! I personally have learned a lot from it, and I'm sure others have as well. I hope this will be helpful to people for many years to come, and I hope we continue to refine it as we all learn more about this amazing tradition.


----------



## science

While the 111th tier voting is ongoing, I won't add any works to the lowest tier, but everyone can go ahead and nominate one work per day and I'll add them all later.


----------



## science

Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]


----------



## Nereffid

Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]


----------



## Highwayman

Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]


----------



## science

I can't edit the OP anymore, but I wish I'd included a link to this website: The Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works. A lot of people will like the look of that much better than the look of the Google doc!


----------



## MrMeatScience

I've just taken another look for Ustvolskaya on the list and there's shockingly little! I'll set about rectifying it.

Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]


----------



## Nereffid

Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 12th tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 11th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731]
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741] 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488 [1786]
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé (ballet and orchestral suites) [1912]
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937]

To remain on the 12th tier: 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64 [1936] 
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54 [1845]

To move down to the 13th tier: 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 [1921]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]


----------



## Highwayman

Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Copland: Piano Variations [1930]


----------



## Nereffid

Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]


----------



## Highwayman

Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]


----------



## Skilmarilion

science said:


> 2. The second way is to add new works to the list. If you want to recommend a work that is not already on our list, just post it in this thread. You can add up to 1 new work per day. All newly added works begin on the lowest tier, but they can move up from there.


Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 (1943)


----------



## MrMeatScience

Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]


----------



## Nereffid

Stravinsky: Concerto in D [1946]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 66th tier selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 64th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" [1724]
Chopin: Impromptus [1837, 1839, 1843], including the Fantaisie-Impromptu [1834]
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater [1736]

To move up 1 to the 65th tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 [1722]
Bruch: Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88 [1911]
Dutilleux: Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)" [1985]
Field: Nocturnes [1812-1836]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 50 "Prussian" [1787]
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 [1961]
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds) [1958]
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 [1817]
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites [1956]
Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114 [1910]
Rheinberger: Symphony #2 in F, op. 87 "Florentine" [1875]
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60]
Strauss, J. II: An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314 [1866]
Stravinsky: Le Chant du Rossignol (Song of the Nightingale) [1917]
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58 [1885]
Telemann: Paris Quartets [1730, 1738]
Verdi: Falstaff [1893]

To remain on the 66th tier: 
Atterberg: Symphony #2 in F, op. 6 [1913]
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms [1965]
Brahms: Waltzes, op. 39 [1865]
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 [1963]
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 [1690 or earlier]
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre [1939]
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" [1761]
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" [1977]
Khachaturian: Spartacus [1954]
Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music) [1959 to 1967]
Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K. 540 [1788]
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323 [1694]
Purcell: Of old, when heroes thought it base (The Yorkshire Feast Song), Z. 333 [1690]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13 [1895]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61 [1880]
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52 [1841]
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68 [1890]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #10 for chorus and orchestra "Rasga o coração" [1926]
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast [1931]
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #4, op. 82 [2000]

To move down 1 to the 67th tier: 
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]


----------



## Highwayman

Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]


----------



## Skilmarilion

Skempton: _Lento_ [1990]


----------



## Highwayman

Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]


----------



## Skilmarilion

Glass: Piano Concerto No. 1 "Tirol" [2000]


----------



## Nereffid

Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]


----------



## Highwayman

Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]


----------



## Nereffid

Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Copland: Symphony No. 2 "Short" [1933]


----------



## Highwayman

Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923]


----------



## Nereffid

Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]


----------



## kyjo

Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 13th tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 12th tier:
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 [1921]
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100 [1944]
Ravel: String Quartet in F [1903]
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great" [c. 1827]
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107 [1959]
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 [1953]
Tallis: Spem in alium [c. 1570]

To remain on the 13th tier:
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18 [1860]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American" [1893]
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian" [1834]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]

To move down to the 14th tier:
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88 [1889]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]


----------



## Highwayman

Parry: An English Suite [1914]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 27th tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 26th tier: 
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 112, BB 117 [1938]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5 [1837]
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne [1923-30]
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70 [1885]
Janáček: Sinfonietta [1926]
Mahler: Rückert Lieder [1902]
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 67 [1914]
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887 [1826]
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104 [1923]

To remain on the 27th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux" [1812]
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11 [1830]
Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1914]
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72 [1878, 1886]
Fauré: Nocturnes [c. 1875-1921]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian" [1781]
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell" [1772]
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 [1913]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25 [1831]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36 [1888]

To move down to the 28th tier: 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866]


----------



## Highwayman

Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]


----------



## Nereffid

Scarlatti, D: Stabat Mater [c 1715]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Ginastera: American Preludes (12), Op. 12 [1944]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 95th tier, part 1, selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 93rd tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Gallus: Opus musicum, including "O magnum mysterium" [1587]

To move up 1 to the 94th tier: 
Adams: Grand Pianola Music [1982]
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" for 2 orchestras [1994]
Avshalomov: Hutongs of Peking [1931]
Bach, J. C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Barber: Medea [1946]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Bartók: Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49 [1911]
Bartók: Kossuth, Sz. 21, BB. 31 [1903]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), op. 126 [1824]
Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs) [1908]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Birtwistle: The Moth Requiem [2012]
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72 [1964]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Debussy: Rhapsody for alto saxophone and orchestra [1919]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dufay: Ave Maris Stella [before 1505]
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1842]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Franck: Trois Chorals for organ [1890]

To remain on the 95th tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado" [13th cent.]
Andre: ...22, 13... [2004]
Arensky: Suite #1 for 2 Pianos in F, op. 15 [1890]
Arne: Artaxerxes [1762]
Arnold: Symphony #1, op. 22 [1949]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments [1948, 1954]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96 [1812]
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict, op. 27 [1862]
Berlioz: Les francs-juges overture, op. 3 [1825]
Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. [2012, 2013]
Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus [1986]
Bliss: Cello Concerto [1970]
Boyce: Symphonies (8), op. 2 [c. 1760]
Brahms: Canons (13), op. 113 [by c. 1891]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 49, including "Wiegenlied" ("Brahms's Lullaby") [1868]
Chabrier: Suite pastorale [1888]
Chávez: Symphony #6 [1962]
Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies after Ovid's Metamorphoses [1783]
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys [1427]
Dukas: La Péri [1912]
Enescu: Orchestral Suite #3 in D, op. 27, "Villageoise" [1938]
Enescu: String Quartet #2 in G, op. 22/2 [1951]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 [1896]
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit for electric guitar and electronics [2013]
Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1 [1841]
Gade: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 25 [1852]

To move down 1 to the 96th tier: 
Bargiel: Fantasia #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1851]


----------



## Highwayman

Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]


----------



## Nereffid

Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Alright, so I’ve got a proposal, and it’s one that can be totally ignored but I think it would really be beneficial to the project. How about placing the voting threads in the main Classical Music Discussion forum rather than Polls and Games? There’s honestly only about 15 people who routinely visit the games section and vote, so that’s hardly representative of the Talk Classical Community. I think a lot of people honestly don’t even know about the existence of this amazing project because of this, and I have a feeling that they would gladly participate if they did, not to mention the fact that it would then truly be a good sample of the community that was voting rather than just the same 15-20 members every time. I’m sure you have a rationale for not doing this, but just offering a suggestion


----------



## science

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Alright, so I've got a proposal, and it's one that can be totally ignored but I think it would really be beneficial to the project. How about placing the voting threads in the main Classical Music Discussion forum rather than Polls and Games? There's honestly only about 15 people who routinely visit the games section and vote, so that's hardly representative of the Talk Classical Community. I think a lot of people honestly don't even know about the existence of this amazing project because of this, and I have a feeling that they would gladly participate if they did, not to mention the fact that it would then truly be a good sample of the community that was voting rather than just the same 15-20 members every time. I'm sure you have a rationale for not doing this, but just offering a suggestion


Thank you for that suggestion.

I've definitely thought about it, and maybe I'll do that someday, but the main consideration is that there are people who don't like anything like this, regardless of whether we call it a game or a poll or a project or anything else, and for now they can avoid them simply by not going to that sub-forum. If we do the threads in the main forum, they'll have to see them, and I anticipate that there'll be considerably more sturm und drang over this than we've already seen -- especially if we do more than two or three threads at a time. In the polls sub-forum it's no problem even to have seven or eight going at once, but that certainly wouldn't be tolerated on the main board.

The reverse is also true. I can't speak for anyone, so of course I may be wrong about this, but it seems to me that some of the people who are active in the polls sub-forum feel a kind of camaraderie there, and so some people might be disappointed if we stopped doing our threads there.

Weighing it all up, I think you're right that doing the threads in the polls sub-forum probably means we have less participation, but at least for now it seems to me that it is the right public relations approach.

My compromise measures have been to put this thread on the main board, and to encourage people to make reference threads here and in other sub-fora (like the opera sub-forum). Hopefully that will enable at least a few more people who would like to participate to find out about it.

This has been going on (in various forms) for over ten years now, and I dare to hope it will go on at least as long again. (To be honest, I'd even like to think that if something unfortunate happened to me so that I were unable to continue creating the threads and editing the document, someone else would take it up.) Over that time we've had ... perhaps hundreds (?) ... of participants, and so I hope we'll have hundreds more, perhaps not all at once but over the long term.


----------



## Bulldog

science said:


> I've definitely thought about it, and maybe I'll do that someday, but the main consideration is that there are people who don't like anything like this, regardless of whether we call it a game or a poll or a project or anything else, and for now they can avoid them simply by not going to that sub-forum. If we do the threads in the main forum, they'll have to see them, and I anticipate that there'll be considerably more sturm und drang over this than we've already seen -- especially if we do more than two or three threads at a time. In the polls sub-forum it's no problem even to have seven or eight going at once, but that certainly wouldn't be tolerated on the main board.


Although I admire your concern for members who are offended by looking at thread titles that don't sit well with them, I don't share it at all.


----------



## science

Bulldog said:


> Although I admire your concern for members who are offended by looking at thread titles that don't sit well with them, I don't share it at all.


You're a hard man, Bulldog!


----------



## MrMeatScience

Gubaidulina: Piano Concerto "Introitus" [1978]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 53rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 51st tier: 
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58 [1844]
Puccini: Turandot [1926]

To move up 1 to the 52nd tier: 
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543 [after c. 1730]
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48 [1911-17]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March" [1801]
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia [1880]
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11 [1857]
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73 [1890]
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit [1976]
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae [1597 and 1615]
Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford" [1789]
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales) [1584]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage), Troisième année (S.163) [1883]
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183 [1773]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10 [1912]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 [1913]
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9 [1892]

To remain on the 53rd tier: 
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 [1853]
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 [1880]
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
Falla: El Amor Brujo [1915]
Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74 [1938]
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27 [1878]
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67 [1748]
Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen" [1785]
Janáček: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street" [1905]
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite [1941]
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 [1896]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5 [1605]
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner" [1782]
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G, K. 216 [1775]
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds [1932]
Reich: Different Trains [1788]
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville) [1816]
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28 [1863]
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3 Piano Pieces), D. 946 [1828]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie" [1825]
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77 [1821]
Webern: Pieces (5) for Orchestra, op. 10 [1913]

To move down 1 to the 54th tier:
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège" [18th cent.]


----------



## science

In about a week we'll start a new cycle on the 2nd tier, and a few days after that we'll do the third tier. Maybe we'll do those two on the main board just for fun. Get some controversy going. But even if we do that, we'll do the fourth and lower tiers on the polls sub-forum.


----------



## kyjo

Frumerie: Symphonic Variations on Vårvindar friska, op. 25 [1940-41]


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> In about a week we'll start a new cycle on the 2nd tier, and a few days after that we'll do the third tier. Maybe we'll do those two on the main board just for fun. Get some controversy going. But even if we do that, we'll do the fourth and lower tiers on the polls sub-forum.


If there's a significantly higher response than usual to the 2nd and 3rd tiers on the main board - and I suspect there will - I'd say keep going with the highest tiers, at least if you're doing them as polls. As for the other tiers, I can see why the whole process of allocating points is off-putting to many, but I think you and everyone else who's put so much work into the project over the years have earned the right to post it all on the main board.


----------



## Highwayman

Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]


----------



## Nereffid

Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]


Wow. 5500 works and we'd missed that!


----------



## mmsbls

Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]


----------



## Highwayman

Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]


----------



## Nereffid

Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier have moved the following works....

Up 4 tiers to the 107th tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]
Boulez: Incises [1994, rev. 2001]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Chin: Double Concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble [2002]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Dowland: Lute music [early 17th century]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dvořák: Legends, op. 59 [1881]
Dvořák: Requiem [1890]
Dvořák: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 77 [1875]
Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44
Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117 [1921]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Korngold: String Sextet in D, op. 10 [1914-16]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]
Mendelssohn: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op.27 [1835]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux [1937]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]
Saariaho: Cinq reflets de "L'Amour de loin" [2001]
Schmidt: Symphony #1 in E [1896-1899]
Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, op. 39 [1938]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat, op. 92 [1952]
Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon [1966]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]
Wuorinen: String Sextet [1989]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]

Up 3 tiers to the 108th tier: 
Andre: ... auf ... III [2007]
Arnold: Clarinet Concerto #2, op. 115 [1974]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet [1928]
Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Billone: ITI KE MI [1995]
Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]
Bruch: Romanze in F Op. 85 [1911]
Byrd: Gradualia [1605, 1607]
Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing [2006]
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix [1874]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dvořák: Gyspsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]
Handel: Organ Concerto #13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]
Howells: String Quartet #3 "In Gloucestershire" [1916-20]
Isaac: Missa Virgo prudentissima [c. 1507]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
La Rue: Magnificats [c. 1500]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]
Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]
Poulenc: Mélancolie [1940]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]
Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]
Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Webern: Songs (5), op. 4 [1909]
Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]
Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]

Up 2 tiers to the 109th tier: 
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Babbitt: Occasional Variations for synthesized tape [1971]
Benjamin, G.: Lessons in Love and Violence [2015-17]
Billone: Equilibrio.Cerchio [2014]
Billone: OM.ON [2015]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, G. 474 [1770 or before]
Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 85, including "In Waldeseinsamkeit" [1878-82]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25 no. 5 [1790]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Duruflé: Dances (3) for orchestra, op. 6 [1932]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Flotow: Martha [1847]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Foote: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 32 [1893]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 31 [1875]
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra [1931]
Gluck: Don Juan [1761]
Goldsmith: Christus Apollo [1970]
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74, "Eternal source of light divine" [1712]
Harbison: Piano Trio #2 [2003]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Hartmann: Symphony #3 [1948-49]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]
Hayashi: Viola Concerto "Elegia" [1995]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Honegger: String Quartet #3, H. 114 [1937]
Hosokawa: Renka I-III [1986-90]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Joachim: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 11 "In the Hungarian Manner" [1857]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]
Larsson: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 17 [1937]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Lekeu: String Quartet in G [1888]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mosonyi: String Sextet [1844]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]
Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Penderecki: Symphony #8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]
Persichetti: String Quartet #2 [1944]
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Raff: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 77 [1855]
Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]
Röntgen: Bassoon Sonata in A-flat minor [1929]
Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in C, K 132 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K 322 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B-flat, K 545 [18th century]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for horn (or cello or violin) and piano, op. 70 [1849]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Takemitsu: Orion and Pleiades [1984]
Telemann: Essercizii musici [1739-40]
Telemann: Overture in B flat, TWV 55:B5, "The Nations"
Telemann: Trumpet Concerto in D, TWV 51: D7
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs [1957]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Weber: Andante e Rondo Ungarese, op. 35 [1813]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Wolfe: Fire in my mouth [2018]
Xenakis: ST/4, 1-080262 [1956-1962]

Up 1 tier to the 110th tier: 
Abel: Piano Concertos, op. 11 [1774]
Adès: Polaris [2010]
Alkan: Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant [1859]
Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]
Alwyn: Fantasy Waltzes [1954]
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Babbitt: String Quartet #5 [1982]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Bolcom: Canciones de Lorca [2006]
Bolcom: Piano Concerto [1976]
Borodin: Petite Suite [c. 1870-85]
Bortkiewicz: Preludes (10), op. 33 [1926]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Brahms: Sets (2) of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 107, including "Mädchenlied" [1886-88]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Busoni: Sechs Tonstücke (Six Tone Pieces) [1916]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium
Casken: The Dream of the Rood [2008]
Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Cherubini: String Trio No. 1 [1809]
Coates, G.: Symphony #10 "Drones of Druids on Celtic Ruins" [1989]
Coates, G.: Symphony #15 "Homage to Mozart" [2005]
Dalbavie: Sinfonietta [2005]
Davies: Symphony #5 [1994]
Dean: Hamlet [2017]
Dean: Vexations and Devotions [2005]
Dennehy: Elastic Harmonic [2005]
Dietrich: Symphony in D minor, op. 20 [1869]
Dobrzyński: Piano Concerto in A-flat, op. 2 [1824]
Dunhill: Symphony in A minor [1916]
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Dusapin: Passion [2008]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit [1899]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]
Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Fuchs: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 27 [1880]
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 [1907]
Gigout: Pieces (10) for Organ [1890]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Gordon: Rushes [2012]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Gordon: Van Gogh [1991]
Granados: Allegro de Concierto, op. 46 [1903]
Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]
Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Haas, G. F.: Nacht (Night) [1996; rev. 1998]
Hadley: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hägg: Piano trio in G minor, op. 15 [1896]
Harris: Symphony #11 [1967]
Hartmann: Miserae [1934]
Hartmann: Symphony #4 [1947-48]
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions [2005]
Hill: Viola Concerto in A minor [1940]
Hillborg: Cold Heat [2010]
Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Hindson: Pulse Magnet [2001]
Hirose: Shakuhachi Concerto [1976]
Hoddinott: Symphony #4, op. 70 [1970]
Holbrooke: Horn Trio in D minor, op. 28 [c. 1904, rev. 1906-12]
Honegger: String Quartet #2, H. 103 [1936]
Hosokawa: Cloudscape [2000]
Hovhaness: Symphony #24, op. 273 "Majnun" [1973]
Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]
Hurlstone: Bassoon Sonata in F [1904]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Jacob: Horn Concerto [1951]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Josquin (but perhaps misattrib.): Missa Mater Patris [15th century]
Kodály: Theatre Overture, K. 13 [before 1928]
Koželuch: Sinfonia Concertante for Trumpet, Piano, Mandolin and Double Bass in E-flat, P II:1 [1798]
Kurtág: Pieces (9) for Solo Viola [1994]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Lees: Horn Concerto [1964]
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C Minor [1889-91]
Lerdahl: Time after Time [2000]
Leshnoff: Double Concerto for Violin and Viola [2007]
Liebermann: Concerto for Violin and Piano and String Quartet [1989]
Lindberg: EXPO [2009]
Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Martinů: Madrigal sonata, H. 291 [1942]
Matthews: Symphony #9, op. 140 [2016]
McEwen: Where the Wild Thyme Blows [1936]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]
Monk: Atlas [1991]
Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Muhly: Fast Patterns [2016]
Nigg: String Quartet [1981-82]
Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Frölich geschrai so well wir machen, K 93 [15th century]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse [15th century]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Palmgren: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1907]
Parker: Organ Concerto in E-flat minor, op. 55 [1902]
Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Pedersøn: Pratum Spirituale [c. 1620]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Pfitzner: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 31 [1922]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]
Reich: Runner [2016]
Rheinberger: Stabat Mater in G minor, op. 138 [1884]
Rihm: Dyade [2011]
Rihm: String Quartet #5 "Ohne Titel" (Untitled) [1983]
Riisager: Trumpet Concertino, op. 29 [1933]
Riley: The Harp of New Albion [1986]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Satoh: Violin Concerto [2002]
Schumann, G.: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 18 [1898]
Schumann: Blumenstück, op. 19 [1839]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Sculthorpe: Small Town for Orchestra [1963/1976]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Škerjanc: Slavnostna uvertura (Festive Overture) [1932]
Soro: Sinfonía romántica in A [1920]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 26 [1808-9]
Spontini: La Vestale [1805]
Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]
Stockhausen: Refrain [1959]
Strauss, J. II: Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron) [1885]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Tansman: Bric à brac [1935]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2
Telemann: Overture-Suite in F, TWV 55:F11, "Alster"
Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Traetta: Stabat Mater [c. 1750, rev. 1767]
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" [1990]
Tüür: Crystallisation [1995]
Urspruch: Cello Sonata in D, op. 29 [1893]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]
Vladigerov: Bulgarian Rhapsody (Vardar Rhapsody) [1922; orch. 1928]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]
Weir: The Welcome Arrival of Rain [2002]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Wolfe: Lad [2007]
Wuorinen: Genesis [1989]
Wuorinen: New York Notes [1982]
Yashiro: Piano Sonata [1961]
Yun: Gong-Hu [1984]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 95th tier, part 2, selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 93rd tier: 
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]

To move up 1 to the 94th tier: 
Ginastera: Sonata for Guitar, op. 47 [1976; rev. 1981]
Gluck: Alceste [1767]
Granados: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49 [1895]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: Alcina, HWV 34 [1735]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 [1933]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Lang, D.: The Little Match Girl Passion [2007]
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]
Lassus: Timor et tremor [1564]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18 [1826/32]
Messiaen: Harawi [1945]
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil [1920]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7 [1619]
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 [1785]
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Pärt: Magnificat [1989]
Pärt: Miserere [1992]

To remain on the 95th tier: 
Gibbons: The Cries of London [c. 1600]
Ginastera: String Quartet #1, op. 20 [1948]
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 [1958; rev. 1968]
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57 [1898]
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) [1870]
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/1 "The Wounded Heart" [1880]
Grieg: Norwegian Dances, op. 35 [1880]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina [early 11th cent.]
Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata [1939]
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses [1954-1972]
Ibert: Flute Concerto [1932]
Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96 [1929]
Janáček: The Makropulos Affair [1926]
Knussen: Symphony #3 [1979]
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 [1914]
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 [1916]
Langgaard: Rosengaardsspil (Rose Garden Play) for string quartet [1918]
Messiaen: Un Sourire ("A Smile") [1989]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 [1784]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Pejačević: Symphony in F-sharp minor, op. 41 [1918]
Piazzolla: 5 Tango Sensations [1989]
Pierné: Violin Sonata, op. 36 [1900]
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone [1922; rev. 1945]
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 [1912]

To move down 1 to the 96th tier: 
Halffter: Sinfonietta in D [1925]


----------



## Highwayman

Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]


----------



## Nereffid

Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]


----------



## mmsbls

Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]


----------



## Ethereality

science said:


> I can't edit the OP anymore, but I wish I'd included a link to this website: The Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works. A lot of people will like the look of that much better than the look of the Google doc!


A great website but it needs the feature to grab the works by each composer, otherwise your link is functionally more preferable.


----------



## science

Ethereality said:


> A great website but it needs the feature to grab the works by each composer, otherwise your link is functionally more preferable.


The best thing about that site is the "music selector," but the "stats" page is lovely too.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 67th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 66th tier: 
Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029 [1730s-40s]
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 [1931]
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 [1938]
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2 [1873]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 7, including "Après un rêve" [1878]
Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air, op. 25 [1886]
Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano [1782]
Liszt: La lugubre gondola, S.200 [1882]
Martinů: Symphony #1, H. 289 [1942]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331 [1784]
Poulenc: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor [1949]
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87 [1944]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #10 in A-flat, op. 118 [1964]
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 "The Year 1917" [1961]
Walton: Cello Concerto [1957]

To remain on the 67th tier: 
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott In Seinen Reichen" [1735]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 [1795]
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman) [1882]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 [1911]
Handel: Athalia, HWV 52 [1733]
Ligeti: Cello Sonata [1953]
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 [1845]
Messiaen: Chronochromie [1960]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85 [1949]
Poulenc: Nocturnes [1929-1938]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1891]
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61 [1847]
Szymanowski: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night" [1916]
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32 [1876]

To move down 1 to the 68th tier:
Shebalin: String Quartet #5 in F minor, op. 33 "Slavonic" [1942]
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]


----------



## kyjo

Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]


----------



## Highwayman

Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]


----------



## Nereffid

Lehár: Gold und Silber, op. 79 [1903]


----------



## mmsbls

Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]


----------



## kyjo

Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]


----------



## Nereffid

Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981]


----------



## Highwayman

Ryelandt: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 32 [1901]


----------



## mmsbls

Antheil: Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## science

Our votes on the 14th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 13th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91 [1928]
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75, including "Clair de lune" [1905]
Mahler: Symphony #3 [1896]
Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor, K. 427 [1782]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959 [1828]
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) [1948]

To remain on the 14th tier: 
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88 [1889]
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 [1919]
Holst: The Planets, op. 32 [1916]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit [1908]
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte [1899]
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44 [1842]

To move down 1 to the 15th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London" [1795]


----------



## kyjo

Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 95th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 93rd tier: 
Saariaho: Lichtbogen [1986]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 [1917]

To move up 1 to the 94th tier: 
Röntgen: Cello Concerto #2 in G minor [1909]
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor [1918]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Saariaho: Flute Concerto "L'aile du songe" (The Wing of the Dream) [2001]
Saygun: String Quartet #2, op. 35 [1958]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 [1908]
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15 [1909]
Schumann: Bunte Blätter (Colorful Leaves), op. 99 [1834-49]
Schwantner: Percussion Concerto #1 [1994]
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51 [1906]
Stenhammar: Serenade in F, op. 31 [1913; rev. 1919]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen"
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Szymanowski: Mazurkas (20), op. 50 [1925]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 [c. 1716-21]
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]
Wuorinen: Piano Quintet #2 [2008]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]

To remain on the 95th tier: 
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor [1917]
Rey: Fatih (Le Conquerant) [1953]
Scarlatti, A.: Dixit Dominus [by 1725]
Scelsi: Anahit "Lyric Poem on the name of Venus" for violin and 18 instruments [1965]
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Schnittke: A Paganini [1982]
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices [2013]
Stockhausen: Carré [1960]
Stockhausen: Tierkreis [1975]
Strauss, R.: Ariadne auf Naxos, op. 60 [1912]
Sullivan: The Mikado [1885]
Svendsen: Romance in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 26 [1881]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Taneyev: Suite de Concert, op. 28 [1909]
Thompson: Symphony #2 in E minor [1931]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57 [1927-32]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #6 [1988]
Varèse: Ecuatorial [1934]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28 [1911]
Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering" [1987]
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith [1963]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 [1919]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder [c. 1875]
Wyschnegradsky: Préludes (24) dans tous les tons de l'échelle chromatique diatonisée à 13 sons (Preludes in Quarter-Tone System), op. 22 [1934]
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh [1974]
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha [1966]
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora" [1997]

To move down 1 to the 96th tier:
Voříšek: Symphony in D, op. 24 [1821]


----------



## Highwayman

Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]


----------



## Nereffid

Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864]


----------



## mmsbls

Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 81st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 79th tier: 
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]

To move up 1 to the 80th tier: 
Adams: Harmonium [1981]
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 [1954]
Copland: Billy the Kid [1938]
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 [1898]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Juon: Rhapsodie (Piano Quartet #1 in D minor), op. 37 [1907]
Koechlin: String Quartet #1, op. 51 [1913]
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 [1857]
Martinů: Piano Quartet, H. 287 [1942]
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca, H. 352 [1955]
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 [1923]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]
Xenakis: Keqrops [1986]

To remain on the 81st tier: 
Babbitt: Correspondences [1967]
Boulez: Notations (12) for piano [1945]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 43, including "Von ewiger Liebe" and "Die Mainacht" [1864]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 105, including "Wie Melodien zieht es mir" and "Immer leiser wird mein Schlummer" [1888]
Bruckner: Te Deum [1884]
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica, BV 256 [1910]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99 [1939]
Dutilleux: Piano Sonata [1948]
Dvořák: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 [1883]
Erkin: Piano Concerto [1942]
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 [1893]
Froberger: Suite #20 (Partita) in D, FbWV 620 "Meditation sur ma mort future NB Memento mori Froberger" [mid-17th century]
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B [1772]
Hindemith: Harp Sonata [1939]
Martin: Concerto for 7 Winds, Timpani, Percussion, and Strings [1949]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 3 [1592]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 4 [1603]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379 [1781]
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld) [1858]
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis [1699]
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, op. 37 [1927]
Rachmaninoff: Songs (14), op. 34, including op. 34/14 "Vocalise" [1912]
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 [1862]
Rubinstein: Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean" [1851, rev. 1863, 1880]
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 [1839]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1838]
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E, op. 26 [1900]
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles [1966]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 [1927]
Takemitsu: Ran [1985]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols [1912]
Verdi: Nabucco [1841]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #8 for large orchestra and 2 pianos "Dance chôro" [1925]
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 [1990]
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425 [1725]
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso" [1728?]

To move down 1 to the 82nd tier:
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a [1876]


----------



## Highwayman

Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]


----------



## mmsbls

Anderson, J: Imagin'd Corners [2002]


----------



## Nereffid

Gilles: Requiem [c. 1700]


----------



## kyjo

Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]


----------



## Neo Romanza

Martinů: _Chamber Music No. 1, H. 376_

Forget about the boring title, this work is extraordinary. I heard it back in 2010 and still find it remarkable (along with so much of this composer's oeuvre).


----------



## Highwayman

Pembaur: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 86 [1910]


----------



## science

I can't add these works at the moment, but just prepping for when I can... here are the works to add from the first page of this thread:

Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]


----------



## mmsbls

Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]


----------



## pjang23

Neo Romanza said:


> Martinů: _Chamber Music No. 1, H. 376_
> 
> Forget about the boring title, this work is extraordinary. I heard back in 2010 and still find it remarkable (along with so much of this composer's oeuvre).


This work sits on the 109th tier. If you create a reference thread on it (see Post #1), you can bump it up by 11 tiers.


----------



## Nereffid

Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]


----------



## Highwayman

Diepenbrock: Hymne an die Nacht [1899]


----------



## mmsbls

Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, Op. 40 [1997]


----------



## Nereffid

Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]


----------



## Highwayman

Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]


----------



## science

I can't add these works at the moment, but just prepping for when I can... here are the works to add from the first and second pages of this thread:

Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]
Glass: Piano Concerto #1 "Tirol" [2000]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D [1946]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 54th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 52nd tier: 
Bax: Tintagel [1919]
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]

To move up 1 to the 53rd tier: 
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig" [1740-50]
Barber: Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9 [1936]
Bartók: Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107 [1926-1939]
Brahms: Ballades, op. 10 [1854]
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31 [1949]
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte [1981]
Haydn: Mass #12 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/12 "Theresienmesse" [1799]
Liszt: Liebesträume, S.541 [1850]
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer) [1886]
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel [1978]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82 [1940]
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60 [1910]
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, op. 35 [1897]
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28 [1895]

To remain on the 54th tier: 
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)" [1916]
Bach: Toccata, Adagio, and Fugue in C, BWV 564 [before c. 1712]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83 [1926]
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80 [1808]
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 [1859]
Bridge: Piano Sonata, H.160 [1924]
Butterworth: The Banks of Green Willow [1913]
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices [c. 1594]
Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60 [1880]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13 [1876]
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1, op. 28 [1961]
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317 [1734]
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob. XVIII/11 [1779-80]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52 [1794]
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat [1793]
Khachaturian: Gayane [1939; final revision 1957]
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor [1876]
Medtner: Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40, including Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1 [1922]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège" [18th cent.]

To move down 1 to the 55th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #73 in D "La Chasse" ("The Hunt") [1782]


----------



## Nereffid

Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]


----------



## science

I can't add these works at the moment, but just prepping for when I can... here are the works to add from the first four pages of this thread:

Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]
Frumerie: Symphonic Variations on Vårvindar friska, op. 25 [1940-41]
Ginastera: American Preludes (12), op. 12 [1944]
Glass: Piano Concerto #1 "Tirol" [2000]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Gubaidulina: Piano Concerto "Introitus" [1978]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D [1946]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Adams: City Noir [2009]
Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]
Alvars: Harp Concerto in G minor, op. 81 [1842]
Aulin, T.: Violin Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #6 in F, BWV 1057 (transcription of BWV 1049)
Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]
Bernstein: On the Town (including the Three Dance Episodes) [1944]
Birtwistle: Night's Black Bird [2004]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Cardew: Thälmann Variations [1974]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]
Coates, G.: Symphony #15 "Homage to Mozart" [2005]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Cras: Concerto pour piano et orchestra [1931]
Davies: Symphony #5 [1994]
Dean: Vexations and Devotions [2005]
Dobrzyński: Piano Concerto in A-flat, op. 2 [1824]
Dunhill: Symphony in A minor [1916]
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]
Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #7 in G minor, BWV 1058 (transcription of BWV 1041) [c. 1723]
Berlioz: La Mort de Cléopâtre [1829]
Bertrand: Satka [2008]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Bolcom: Piano Quintet #2 [2012]
Boyle: Violin Concerto [1935]
Brahms, Dietrich, & Schumann: F-A-E Sonata [1853]
Brahms: Sets (2) of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]
Bréville: Violin Sonata #1 in C-sharp minor [1919]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Chopin: Rondo in E-flat, op. 16 [1833]
Coates, G.: Symphony #10 "Drones of Druids on Celtic Ruins" [1989]
Dean: Hamlet [2017]
Dietrich: Symphony in D minor, op. 20 [1869]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit [1899]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]

To remain on the 111th tier: 
Abe: Prism Rhapsody [1995]
Abel: Piano Concertos, op. 11 [1774]
Adámek: 'Polednice' for Choir & Orchestra [2013]
Adès: Living Toys, op. 9 [1993]
Adès: Polaris [2010]
Akutagawa: Ellora Symphony [1958]
Alkan: Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant [1859]
Alwyn: Fantasy Waltzes [1954]
Amirov: Symphony for String Orchestra [1947]
Andriessen, H.: Symphony #3 [1946]
Auber: La muette de Portici (The Mute Girl of Portici, also known as Masaniello) [1828]
Auber: Le cheval de bronze (The Bronze Horse) [1835]
Auber: Lestocq, ou L'intrigue et l'amour [1834]
Aulin, V.: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 14 "Grande Sonate sérieuse" [1885]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Babbitt: String Quartet #5 [1982]
Balfe: The Bohemian Girl [1843]
Beethoven: Der Namensfeier (Name Day Overture), op. 115 [1815]
Beethoven: King Stephen, op. 117 (especially the Overture) [1811]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Berger, A.: Duo for Cello and Piano [1951]
Berio: Sequenza X for trumpet and piano resonance [1984]
Berio: Visage [1961]
Berio: Voci [1984]
Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521 [c. 1790]
Bodorova: Concerto for Violin and Viola [2005]
Bolcom: Canciones de Lorca [2006]
Bolcom: Piano Concerto [1976]
Borodin: Petite Suite [c. 1870-85]
Bortkiewicz: Preludes (10), op. 33 [1926]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 107, including "Mädchenlied" [1886-88]
Busoni: Sechs Tonstücke (Six Tone Pieces) [1916]
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda [1912]
Canat de Chizy: Cello Concerto "Moïra" [1998]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Carter: Flute Concerto [2008]
Carwithen: Suffolk Suite [1964]
Casken: The Dream of the Rood [2008]
Cendo: In Vivo [2008-2011]
Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]
Chavez: Soli II for wind quintet [1961]
Cherubini: String Trio #1 [1809]
Clementi: Symphony in B-flat, op. 18/1 [1784]
Costeley: Seigneur Dieu ta pitié [1558]
Cramer: Piano Concerto #8 in D minor, op. 70 [1825]
Creston: Saxophone Concerto, op. 26 [1941]
Cui: Suite Concertante [1884]
Dalbavie: Sinfonietta [2005]
David, Félicien: Herculanum [1859]
David, Ferdinand: Trombone Concertino in E-flat, op. 4 [1837]
Delibes: Le roi s'amuse, six airs de danse dans le style ancien [1882]
Denisov: Viola Concerto (including its arrangement for alto saxophone) [1986]
Dennehy: Elastic Harmonic [2005]
Drdla: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 245 [1931]
Duckworth: Gymel [1976]
Dufourt: Erewhon [1976]
Dufourt: L'Afrique d'après Tiepolo [2005]
Dusapin: Passion [2008]
Dusapin: Roméo et Juliette [1988]
Długoszewski: Space is a Diamond [1970]
Eastman: Gay Guerilla [c. 1980]
Eastman: The Holy Presence of Joan d'Arc [1981]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Falla: Fantasía Bética [1919]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]


----------



## Highwayman

Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]


----------



## Shosty

Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010]


----------



## Shosty

Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir" BuxWV 34 [17th century]

note: neither imslp nor any other source I visited designate a composition date for this piece, so I went with 17th century.


----------



## Highwayman

Ölander: String Sextet in D [c. 1850]


----------



## Nereffid

Haydn: English Canzonettas, Books 1 & 2, Hob. XXVIa:25-36 [1794-5]


----------



## kyjo

Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]


----------



## Highwayman

Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]


----------



## Shosty

Nørgård: Symphony No. 7 [2006]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 68th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 66th tier: 
Szymanowski: Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante" [1932]

To move up 1 to the 67th tier: 
Arnold: English Dances, opp. 27 & 33 [1951]
Ginastera: Estancia, op. 8; and Four Dances from Estancia, op. 8a [1941]
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33 [1735]
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 [1816]
Liszt: Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199 [1881]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 [1842-3]
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14 [1898; rev. 1899]
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria [by 1594]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 [1893]
Rheinberger: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 38 [1870]
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian" [1979]
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor [1883]
Wellesz: Symphony #1, op. 62 [1945]

To remain on the 68th tier: 
Babbitt: Philomel [1964]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #3 in C, op. 2/3 [1795]
Carter: Cello Concerto [2001]
Dhomont: Forêt profonde [1996]
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108 [1896]
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23 [1931]
Farrenc: Nonet in E-flat, op. 38 [1849]
Farrenc: Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30 [1839]
Franck: Piano Trio #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 [1839?]
Glass: Satyagraha [1979]
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds [1973]
Martinů: Piano Trio #3 in C, H. 332 [1951]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation" [1830]
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle [1932]
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 [1783]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar" [1868, 1875, 1897]
Shebalin: String Quartet #5 in F minor, op. 33 "Slavonic" [1942]
Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42 [1918]
Vivaldi: Flute Concertos (6), op. 10 [c. 1728]

To move down 1 to the 69th tier:
Carter: Double Concerto for harpsichord and piano with two chamber orchestras [1961]
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 (Intolerance 1960) [1961]
Nono: Prometeo [1985]
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]


----------



## Nereffid

Handel: Tanti strali al sen mi scocchi, HWV 197 [1711]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Gordon: Rushes [2012]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Gottschalk: Grande Fantaisie Triomphale sur l'Hymne National Brésilien (op. 69) [1869]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Hanson: The Lament for Beowulf [1925]
Harris: Symphony #11 [1967]
Hartmann: Miserae [1934]
Hearne: Sound from the Bench for mixed chorus, two electric guitars, and percussion [2014]
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions [2005]
Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]
Holbrooke: Horn Trio in D minor, op. 28 [c. 1904, rev. 1906-12]
Hurlstone: Bassoon Sonata in F [1904]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Joplin: Bethena, A Concert Waltz [1905]
Josquin (but perhaps misattrib.): Missa Mater Patris [15th century]
Kernis: Air for violin (or cello or flute) and piano (or orchestra or string quartet) [1995]
Kilar: Piano Concerto #1 [1996]
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #3 in G minor, op. 108 [1829]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C Minor [1889-91]
Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Gershwin: Lullaby [1923]
Glinka: Jota aragonesa [1845]
Glinka: Kamarinskaya [1848]
Godár: Mater [2006]
Goetz: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 16 [1874]
Gordon: Van Gogh [1991]
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory [1995]
Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]
Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]
Haas, G. F.: Nacht (Night) [1996; rev. 1998]
Hägg: Piano trio in G minor, op. 15 [1896]
Hartmann: Symphony #4 [1947-48]
Hill: Viola Concerto in A minor [1940]
Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]
Hirose: Shakuhachi Concerto [1976]
Hoddinott: Symphony #4, op. 70 [1970]
Honegger: String Quartet #2, H. 103 [1936]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Jaëll: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor [1877]
Jodlowski: Dialog/No Dialog [1997]
Jolivet: Flute Concerto #1 [1949]
Kalkbrenner: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 61 [1823]
Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 [c. 1815]
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Lamothe: La Dangereuse, Haitian merengue for piano [20th century]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Levina: Piano Concerto #1 [1945]
Liebermann: Flute Concerto, op. 39 [1992]
Lloyd: Symphony #8 [1961]
Lourié: Synthèses [1914]


----------



## Shosty

Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [1140]


----------



## Highwayman

Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]


----------



## Nereffid

Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]


----------



## kyjo

Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34]


----------



## science

Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]


----------



## science

I'm adding all of these now (note that this includes the additions down to post #114):

Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]
Anderson, J.: Imagin'd Corners [2002]
Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926] 
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, op. 40 [1997]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]
Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Chaminade: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]
Diepenbrock: Hymne an die Nacht [1899]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Frumerie: Symphonic Variations on Vårvindar friska, op. 25 [1940-41]
Gilles: Requiem [c. 1700]
Ginastera: American Preludes (12), op. 12 [1944]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Glass: Piano Concerto #1 "Tirol" [2000]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Gubaidulina: Piano Concerto "Introitus" [1978]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Handel: Tanti strali al sen mi scocchi, HWV 197 [1711]
Haydn: English Canzonettas, Books 1 & 2, Hob. XXVIa:25-36 [1794-5]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]
Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [12th century]
Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]
Lehár: Gold und Silber, op. 79 [1903]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Ölander: String Sextet in D [c. 1850]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Pembaur: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 86 [1910]
Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]
Ryelandt: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 32 [1901]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]
Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]
Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010]
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]

That gets us back up to 437 works on the lowest tier out of a total of 5625 works on the list.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 94th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 92nd tier: 
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), op. 126 [1824]
Davies: Naxos Quartets
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor [published 1958]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]

To move up 1 to the 93rd tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Avshalomov: Hutongs of Peking [1931]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Bartók: Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49 [1911]
Bartók: Kossuth, Sz. 21, BB. 31 [1903]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs) [1908]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72 [1964]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dufay: Ave Maris Stella [before 1505]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor [1922]
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7, "Rebirth" [1902]
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 [1933]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Langgaard: Symphony #6 "Det Himmelrivende" ("The Heaven-Rending") [1920; rev. 1930]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]

To remain on the 94th tier: 
Adams: Grand Pianola Music [1982]
Aho: Clarinet Concerto [2005]
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" for 2 orchestras [1994]
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano [1929]
Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes [1957]
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a [1894]
Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36 [1933]
Babbitt: Clarinet Quintet [1996]
Bach, J. C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Barber: Medea [1946]
Bertrand: Vertigo for 2 pianos and orchestra [2007]
Birtwistle: The Moth Requiem [2012]
Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante [1880]
Carter: Piano Sonata [1946]
Casella: Triple Concerto, op. 56 [1933]
Cherubini: Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor [1811]
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano," op. 2 [1827]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Debussy: Rhapsody for alto saxophone and orchestra [1919]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini [probably early 1460s]
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue [1906]
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" [1989]
Enescu: Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 13 [1905]
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello [1926]
Fauré: Romances sans paroles, op. 17 [1878]
Franck: Trois Chorals for organ [1890]
Ginastera: Sonata for Guitar, op. 47 [1976; rev. 1981]
Glazunov: Poème Lyrique, op. 12 [1887]
Gluck: Alceste [1767]
Granados: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49 [1895]
Gubaidulina: Repentance [2008]
Handel: Alcina, HWV 34 [1735]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Haydn: Symphony #70 in D [1778-9]
Henze: Boulevard Solitude [1951]
Hummel: Mandolin Concerto in G [1799]
Lang, D.: The Little Match Girl Passion [2007]
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]
Lassus: Timor et tremor [1564]
Lekeu (completed by Indy): Piano Quartet [1895]
Ligeti: Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe [1972]

To move down 1 to the 95th tier:
Hillborg: Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales" [1999; 2002]


----------



## Highwayman

Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]


----------



## Shosty

Chaminade: Piano Trio in G minor Op. 11 [1880]


----------



## Nereffid

Turina: Danzas fantásticas, Op. 22 [1919]


----------



## kyjo

Novák - Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]


----------



## Shosty

Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]


----------



## Highwayman

Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]


----------



## Nereffid

Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]


----------



## Shosty

Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique Op. 15 [1837]


----------



## Highwayman

Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 41st tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 40th tier: 
Adams: Harmonielehre [1985]
Bach: Fugue in G minor, BWV 578, "Little" [c. 1713]
Berg: Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto) [1925]
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120 [1923]
Ives: Central Park in the Dark [1906]

To remain on the 41st tier: 
Boulez: Répons [1985]
Bridge: Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a [1905; rev. 1912]
Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 [1895]
Handel: Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441 [1720, 1733]
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E, op. 83 [1819]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 [1927]
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588 [1790]
Ravel: Jeux d'eau [1901]
Ravel: Shéhérazade (song cycle) [1902]
Scriabin: Etudes (12), op. 8 [1894]

To move down 1 to the 42nd tier:
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat [1792]


----------



## Nereffid

Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]


----------



## kyjo

Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]


----------



## Shosty

Mashayekhi: "Nous ne verrons jamais les jardins de Nishapour", Op. 56 [1977]


----------



## Highwayman

Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]


----------



## Shosty

Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet No. 3) [1993]


----------



## Highwayman

Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 55th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 53rd tier: 
Bax: November Woods [1917]
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60 [1846]

To move up 1 to the 54th tier: 
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47 [1886]
Bach: Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044 [1727 or later]
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36 [1802]
Copland: Symphony #3 [1946]
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets" [1911]
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139 [1852]
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor [c. 1876]
Ravel: Boléro [1928]
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows) [1926]
Schoenberg: Klavierstücke, op. 11 [1909]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66 [1913]
Telemann: Tafelmusik [1733]
Walton: Viola Concerto [1929]

To remain on the 55th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #25 in G, op. 79 [1809]
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli: Portrait de Mallarmé [1962; rev. 1983, 1989]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 [1863]
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin [1713-1730]
Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane, L 103 [1904]
Dvořák: In Nature's Realm, op. 91 [1892]
Franck: Prélude, Chorale et Fugue [1884]
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi [1982]
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 [1893]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz" [1799]
Haydn: Symphony #73 in D "La Chasse" ("The Hunt") [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine" ("The Queen") [1785/6]
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125 [1861]
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" [1786]
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz" [1783]
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, op. 20 [1878]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11 [1835]
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor, op. 67 [1960]

To move down 1 to the 56th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #84 in E-flat ("In nomine Domini") [1786]


----------



## science

I have discovered that I miscalculated the number of works to promote from the 111th tier threads. Part 3 and Part 4 are still going, but I'll go back to Parts 1 and 2 and promote as near to 50 (rather than 25) works as possible up to the 110th tier. That means these works will move up to the 110th tier:

Abe: Prism Rhapsody [1995]
Abel: Piano Concertos, op. 11 [1774]
Akutagawa: Ellora Symphony [1958]
Alwyn: Fantasy Waltzes [1954]
Amirov: Symphony for String Orchestra [1947]
Andriessen, H.: Symphony #3 [1946]
Auber: La muette de Portici (The Mute Girl of Portici, also known as Masaniello) [1828]
Auber: Le cheval de bronze (The Bronze Horse) [1835]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Beethoven: Der Namensfeier (Name Day Overture), op. 115 [1815]
Beethoven: King Stephen, op. 117 (especially the Overture) [1811]
Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521 [c. 1790]
Bodorova: Concerto for Violin and Viola [2005]
Bolcom: Canciones de Lorca [2006]
Bortkiewicz: Preludes (10), op. 33 [1926]
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda [1912]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Carwithen: Suffolk Suite [1964]
Casken: The Dream of the Rood [2008]
Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]
Cherubini: String Trio #1 [1809]
Clementi: Symphony in B-flat, op. 18/1 [1784]
Cramer: Piano Concerto #8 in D minor, op. 70 [1825]
Cui: Suite Concertante [1884]
David, Ferdinand: Trombone Concertino in E-flat, op. 4 [1837]
Delibes: Le roi s'amuse, six airs de danse dans le style ancien [1882]
Denisov: Viola Concerto (including its arrangement for alto saxophone) [1986]
Dennehy: Elastic Harmonic [2005]
Duckworth: Gymel [1976]
Dusapin: Passion [2008]
Eastman: Gay Guerilla [c. 1980]
Eastman: The Holy Presence of Joan d'Arc [1981]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Fuchs: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 27 [1880]
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 [1907]
Garayev: Symphony #3 [1964]
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul [2010]
Glass: The Photographer [1982]
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 [1947]
Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob. I/105 [1792]
Hosokawa: Cloudscape [2000]
Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]
Hyde: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat minor [1933]
Jacquet de la Guerre: Céphale et Procris [1694]
Kallstenius: A serenade in the summer night, op. 10 [1918]
Lees: Horn Concerto [1964]
Levina: Piano Concerto #2 [1975]
Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]
Lloyd: Symphony #9 [1969]


----------



## Shosty

Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony No. 1) [1933]


----------



## Highwayman

Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier (now the 112th tier), part 3, selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 109th (now the 110th) tier: 
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Marx: Eine Herbstsymphonie [1921]
Maslanka: Symphony #4 [1993]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Milhaud: String Quartet #1, op. 5 [1912]
Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248 [1944]
Mompou: Cants mágìcs [1919]
Monk: Atlas [1991]
Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477 [1785]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Nystedt: Immortal Bach [1988]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse [15th century]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Paine: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 23 [1872-75]
Parker: Organ Concerto in E-flat minor, op. 55 [1902]
Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Piazzolla: Tango Ballet [1956]
Pizzetti: Symphony in A [1940]
Powell: Symphony in A, "Virginia Symphony" [1945/1951]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Rebelo: Lauda Jerusalem [17th century]
Riley: The Harp of New Albion [1986]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]

To move up 1 to the 110th (now the 111th) tier: 
Lyatoshinsky: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 26 [1935-36]
Lyatoshynsky: String Quartet #3, op. 21 [1928]
Mägi: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1953]
Malipiero: Cello Concerto [1937]
Mantovani: Le sette Chiese [2002]
Martinů: Madrigal sonata, H. 291 [1942]
Martirano: L's G.A. for gassed-masked politico, helium bomb, three 16mm movie projectors, and 2-channel tape recorder [1967]
Massenet: Chérubin [1905]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #7 "Scènes alsaciennes" [1882]
Mathias: Symphony #2 "Summer Music", op. 90 [1983]
Matthews: Symphony #9, op. 140 [2016]
Méhul: Symphony #1 in G minor [1808-09]
Menotti: The Consul [1949]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Meyer: Quintet for string quartet and double bass [1995]
Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #5 [1925]
Mosolov: Turkmenian Nights [1928]
Mozart: Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497 [1786]
Nielsen, L.: Babelstarnet (The Tower of Babel), op. 35 [1912-14]
Nigg: String Quartet [1981-82]
Noskowski: Symphony #2 in C minor "Elegiac" [1879]
Nørholm: Symphony #9, op. 116 [1990]
Offenbach: Grand Concerto for cello and orchestra in G, "Concerto militaire" [1848]
Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]
Orff: De temporum fine comoedia (A Play on the End of Time) [1972; rev. 1979]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Frölich geschrai so well wir machen, K 93 [15th century]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Paderewski: Polish Fantasy for piano and orchestra, op. 19 [1893]
Palmgren: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1907]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Pejačević: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 35 [1913]
Pfitzner: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 31 [1922]
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A [1925]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #2 [1924]
Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]
Ranjbaran: Persian Trilogy [1991-2000]
Renié: Harp Concerto in C minor [1894-1901]
Rheinberger: Stabat Mater in G minor, op. 138 [1884]
Rihm: Dis-Kontur [1974; rev. 1984]
Riisager: Trumpet Concertino, op. 29 [1933]
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain [1984]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne [1913]
Rorem: String Quartet #4 [1994]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Roslavets: Piano Sonata #2 [1916]
Rossini: Semiramide [1823]
Rósza: Viola Concerto, op. 37 [1979]


----------



## Highwayman

Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]


----------



## Nereffid

Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]


----------



## Shosty

Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 94th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 92nd tier: 
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied [1878-80]
Saariaho: Flute Concerto "L'aile du songe" (The Wing of the Dream) [2001]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]

To move up 1 to the 93rd tier: 
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Messiaen: Harawi [1945]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7 [1619]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor [1918]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Saygun: String Quartet #2, op. 35 [1958]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 [1948]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen"
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

To remain on the 94th tier: 
Lyadov: Kikimora, op. 63 [1909]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #3 "Concerto de Québec" [1943]
Mathieu: Piano Trio [1949]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18 [1826/32]
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil [1920]
Moeran: Sinfonietta for Orchestra [1944]
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Mozart: Divertimento #17 in D, K. 334 [1780]
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 [1785]
Palmgren: Piano Concerto #2, op. 33 "The River" [1913]
Pärt: Magnificat [1989]
Pärt: Miserere [1992]
Puccini: La fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West) [1910]
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6 [1905]
Röntgen: Cello Concerto #2 in G minor [1909]
Rzewski: North American Ballads [1979]
Saint-Saëns: Septet in E-flat, op. 65 [1881]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 [1908]
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15 [1909]
Schumann: Bunte Blätter (Colorful Leaves), op. 99 [1834-49]
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
Schwantner: Percussion Concerto #1 [1994]
Sculthorpe: Mangrove [1979]
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne (At Dawn in the Mountains) [1903]
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51 [1906]
Stenhammar: Serenade in F, op. 31 [1913; rev. 1919]
Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte [1953]
Strauss, J. II: Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279 [1863]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat [1942]
Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum [1955]
Szymanowski: Mazurkas (20), op. 50 [1925]
Takemitsu: Stanza II [1971]
Tallis: Miserere nostri [1575]
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 [c. 1716-21]
Tippett: Symphony #4 [1977]
Widor: Organ Symphony #6 in G minor, op. 42/2 [1876]
Wolf-Ferrari: Sinfonia da Camera (Chamber Symphony) in B-flat, op. 8 [1903]
Wuorinen: Piano Quintet #2 [2008]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]

To move down 1 to the 95th tier:
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #9 for orchestra [1929-42]
Walton: The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach) [1940]


----------



## kyjo

Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]


----------



## Shosty

Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]


----------



## science

Our votes on the second tier have resulted in Bach moving up und Tristan moving down.


----------



## Highwayman

Byström: Symphony in D Minor [1870-2, rev. 1895]


----------



## Shosty

Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 104th (now the 105th) tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 102nd (now the 103rd) tier: 
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Sammartini, G.: Keyboard Concertos (4), op. 9 [c. 1750]
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles [1891]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Sibelius: Piano Pieces (13), op. 76 [1911-19]
Spontini: La Vestale [1805]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including "The Blue Bird" [1910]
Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2
Telemann: Overture-Suite in F, TWV 55:F11, "Alster"
Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]
Traetta: Stabat Mater [c. 1750, rev. 1767]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]

To move up 1 to the 103rd (now the 104th) tier: 
Rubinstein: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 96 [1874]
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992]
Satoh: Violin Concerto [2002]
Saygun: Etudes (10) on Aksak Rhythms, op. 38 [1964]
Schäfer, D.: Piano Quintet in D-flat, op. 5 [1901]
Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]
Schoendorff: Missa Usquequo Domine [between 1587 and 1617]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #3 in E, D. 459 [1816]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections [1993]
Schuman: A Song of Orpheus for cello and orchestra [1962]
Schumann: Blumenstück, op. 19 [1839]
Sessions: Piano Sonata #2 [1946]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Sköld: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 40 [1941]
Sowerby: Organ Concerto in C [1938]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 26 [1808-9]
Stanchinsky: Piano Trio in D [1907-10]
Stockhausen: Refrain [1959]
Stockhausen: Telemusik [1966]
Strauss, J. II: Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron) [1885]
Sviridov: Piano Sonata [1944]
Tailleferre: Piano Concerto #1 [1923]
Taktakishvili: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor [1950]
Tansman: Bric à brac [1935]
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans [1879]
Thomson: Cello Concerto [1950]
Torke: Javelin [1994]
Tormis: Laulusild (Bridge of Song) [1981]
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes [1989]
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" [1990]
Tüür: Crystallisation [1995]
Ung: Inner Voices [1986]
Vaňhal: Double Bass Concerto in E-flat [1773]
Ventadorn: Ab joi et ab joven m'apais [12th cent.]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Vine: String Quartet #4 [2004]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]
Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel [1843]
Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]
Wagner: Die Feen (The Fairies) [1834]
Wagner: Symphony in C [1832]
Weir: The Welcome Arrival of Rain [2002]
Winding: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868]
Wolfe: Lad [2007]
Wuorinen: Genesis [1989]
Wuorinen: New York Notes [1982]
Yashiro: Piano Sonata [1961]
Yun: Gong-Hu [1984]
Żeleński: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 61 [c. 1907]


----------



## Highwayman

Massenet: Thaïs [1894]


----------



## Shosty

Zemlinsky: Psalm 13 Op. 24 [1935]


----------



## Highwayman

Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697]


----------



## Highwayman

Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]


----------



## Shosty

Ifukube: Japanese Rhapsody [1935]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 28th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 27th tier: 
Albéniz: Iberia [1905-9]
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811 [by 1725]
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
Puccini: Madama Butterfly [1904]

To remain on the 28th tier: 
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, op. 80 [1880]
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21 [1891]
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob. VIIb/1 [c. 1761]
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 [1839]
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" [1841]
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 [1841, rev. 1851]
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54 [1905]
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3 [1711]

To move down 1 to the 29th tier:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34 [1887]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866]


----------



## Shosty

Alkan: 25 Preludes Op. 31 [1847]


----------



## Highwayman

Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]


----------



## kyjo

Bliss: Checkmate [1937]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 42nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 40th tier: 
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126 [1966]

To move up 1 to the 41st tier: 
Alkan: Études (12) dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 (includes the Concerto for Solo Piano and the Symphony for Solo Piano) [1857]
Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38 [1960]
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11 [1911]
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330 [1740]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 [1816]
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish" [1775]
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61 [1972]
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! [1975]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138 [1970]
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C minor, op. 27 [1906]

To remain on the 42nd tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #1, Sz. 40 [1909]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost" [1808]
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras [1976]
Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104 [1915]
Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 [1891]
Fauré: Mélodies (5) de Venise, op. 58, including "En sourdine" [1891]
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat [1792]
Langgaard: Sfærernes musik, BVN 128 [1916]
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972]
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, op. 67 [1936]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin [1706; 1724; 1726-7]
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D. 827 [1825]
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder [1888]
Xenakis: Metastasis [1954]

To move down 1 to the 43rd tier:
Granados: Spanish Dances (12), op. 37 [1890]


----------



## Highwayman

Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]


----------



## kyjo

Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]


----------



## Shosty

Schubert: "Der König in Thule", D 367, Op. 5, Nr. 5 [1816]


----------



## Highwayman

Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]


----------



## Highwayman

Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 56th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 54th tier: 
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur [2003]
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" [1730]
Ives: Three Places in New England [1914; rev. 1929]
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov [1873]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 [1915]

To move up 1 to the 55th tier: 
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel) [c. 1230]
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" (Wedding Cantata) [c. 1781?]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 537 [1729-50]
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113 [1939]
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain" [1926]
Gubaidulina: In Tempus Praesens [2007]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III" [1790]
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1 [1803]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84 [1944]
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" [1816]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy" [1897]
Walton: Symphony #1 in B-flat minor [1934]
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34 [1815]
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28 [1936]
Webern: Variations for Piano, op. 27 [1936]

To remain on the 56th tier: 
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1 [c. 1909]
Boulez: Anthèmes II [1997]
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 in A minor [1837]
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 [1902]
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82 [1918]
Gombert: Magnificats [c. 1547]
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette [1867]
Haydn: Mass #10 (or 9) in C, Hob. XXII/9 "Missa in tempore belli", "Paukenmesse" [1796]
Hovhaness: "Spirit of Trees," Sonata for Harp and Guitar, op. 374 [1983]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade" [1943]
Mozart: Divertimento for string trio in E-flat, K. 563 [1788]
Mozart: Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448 [1781]
Nielsen: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7 [1892]
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6 [1818]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 36 [1913]
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70 [1864]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 in D minor [1955]

To move down 1 to the 57th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #84 in E-flat ("In nomine Domini") [1786]


----------



## Highwayman

Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]


----------



## kyjo

Poulenc - Violin Sonata [1942-43/49]


----------



## Shosty

Vali: Ashoob (Calligraphy No. 14 for Santoor and String Quartet) [2014]


----------



## Highwayman

Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929]


----------



## science

Alight, y'all. I have wrapped up a huge project that I've been working on over the past 2 and a half weeks, during which time I had to kind of neglect our project. But I'm back now! We'll be back on a normal schedule soon!

Meanwhile, our votes on the 110th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 108th tier: 
Adès: Arcadiana [1994]
Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Bach, W. F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F.43 [1767]
Bauldeweyn (formerly attrib. Josquin): Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Berio: Sequenza VIIa for oboe (arranged as VIIb for soprano saxophone) [1969]
Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Brouwer: El Decameron Negro [1981]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]
Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25/5 [1790]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Cras: Concerto pour piano et orchestra [1931]

To move up 1 to the 109th tier: 
Adams: City Noir [2009]
Alfvén: Bergakungen, op. 37 [1916-23]
Alvars: Harp Concerto in G minor, op. 81 [1842]
Andrée: Piano Trio in #2 G minor [1887]
Atterberg: Ballad without words, op. 56 [1958]
Aulin, T.: Violin Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Auster: Piano Concerto in G, op. 18 [1952]
Babbitt: Concerti for Orchestra [2004]
Babbitt: Occasional Variations for synthesized tape [1971]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #6 in F, BWV 1057 (transcription of BWV 1049)
Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]
Bazzini: La Ronde des Lutins, op. 25 [1852]
Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens [1811]
Benda, F: Flute Concerto in E minor [18th century]
Berio: points on the curve to find... [1974]
Berio: Sequenza II for harp [1963]
Berio: Sequenza III for solo voice [1966]
Billone: OM.ON [2015]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, G. 474 [1770 or before]
Bonis: Flute Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 64 [1904]
Bosmans: Piano Concertino [1928]
Boulez: Le visage nuptial [1947, rev. 1951 and 1989]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #2 "Lisboa", op. 11 [1947]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #3 "To Elisa de Sousa Pedroso" [1954]
Brahms: Motets (2), op. 74, including "Warum ist das Licht gegeben dem Mühseligen?" [1863,77]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Cardew: Thälmann Variations [1974]
Carreño, I.: Margariteña, Glosa sinfónica [1954]
Cherubini: Symphony in D [1815]
Clyne: The Violin [2014]
Coates, G.: Symphony #15 "Homage to Mozart" [2005]
Corigliano: The Mannheim Rocket [2000]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]

To remain on the 110th tier: 
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence [1998]
Aguila: Conga for orchestra, op. 43 [1994]
Alain: Litanies [1937]
Arnell: Symphony #5 "The Gorilla" [1955-57]
Arutiunian: Trumpet Concerto in A-flat [1950]
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women [1972]
Auerbach: Post Silentium [2012]
Bax/Parlett: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra [1939, 2007]
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce) [1958]
Berio: Un rè in ascolto [1984]
Bernstein: On the Town (including the Three Dance Episodes) [1944]
Billone: Equilibrio.Cerchio [2014]
Birtwistle: Night's Black Bird [2004]
Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]
Bodley: Symphony #2 "I Have Loved the Lands of Ireland" [1980]
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 [1927?]
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 [1934]
Braga Santos: Symphony #1 in D [1946]
Brahms: Romances and Songs (5), op. 84, including "Vergebliches Ständchen" [1881-82]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 85, including "In Waldeseinsamkeit" [1878-82]
Browne, W. D.: To Gratiana dancing and singing [1913]
Brun: Symphony #7 in D [1937]
Burgon: Nunc dimittis [1979]
Cage: Souvenir [1983]
Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne [1906]
Chopin: Rondo à la mazur in F, op. 5 [1826]
Chowning: Stria [1977]
Cimarosa: Il matrimonio segreto [1792]
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 1 [1893]
Copland: The Tender Land [1954]
Cowen: Symphony #3 in C minor "Scandinavian" [1880]
Czernowin: HIDDEN [2013-4]

To move down 1 to the 111th tier:
Bayle: Erosphère [1980]
Behrman: On the Other Ocean [1977]
Benjamin, G.: Lessons in Love and Violence [2015-17]
Conrad: Four Violins [1964]
Damase: Concertino for piano and string orchestra [1991]


----------



## Shosty

Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]


----------



## kyjo

Bekku: Symphony no. 1 [1961]


----------



## Highwayman

Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]


----------



## kyjo

Foerster: Cello Sonata no. 1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]


----------



## Highwayman

Mackenzie: La Belle Dame sans Merci, op. 29 [1883]


----------



## science

Auerbach: La Suite dels Ocells [Homage to Pablo Casals] [2015]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 110th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 108th tier: 
Damase: Rhapsodie de printemps for piano and orchestra [1960]
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Gordon: Timber [2009]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Gubaidulina: ...The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair [2005]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Hanson: Symphony #3, op. 33 [1936-38]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Hanson: The Lament for Beowulf [1925]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]

To move up 1 to the 109th tier: 
Damase: Flute Concerto [1992]
Daugherty: Fire and Blood [2003]
Davies: Symphony #5 [1994]
Dean: Vexations and Devotions [2005]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Ding: Long March Symphony [1962]
Dobrzyński: Piano Concerto in A-flat, op. 2 [1824]
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda [1835]
Dunhill: Symphony in A minor [1916]
Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre [1869-70]
Duruflé: Dances (3) for orchestra, op. 6 [1932]
Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51 [1906]
Eötvös: CAP-KO (piano concerto) [2005]
Escher: Musique pour l'esprit en deuil [1943]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 83 [1894]
Feldman: Neither [1977]
Feldman: The Possibility of a New Work for Electric Guitar [1966]
Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]
Flotow: Martha [1847]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Frumerie: Cello Concerto [1984]
Geijer: Piano Quartet in E minor [1825]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 31 [1875]
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra [1931]
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]
Giannini: Piano Concerto in D minor [1934]
Glass: Symphony #8 [2005]
Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64 [1894]
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities [1994]
Gordon: Rushes [2012]
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia [2011]
Grieg: Funeral March in Memory of Richard Nordraak [1866]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74, "Eternal source of light divine" [1712]
Hartmann: Symphony #3 [1948-49]

To remain on the 110th tier: 
Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony [1934]
De Meij: T-Bone Concerto [1996]
Donizetti: Anna Bolena [1830]
Escher: Sonata concertante for cello and piano [1943]
Ferneyhough: Missa brevis a 12 [1969]
Finnissy: Third String Quartet for string quartet and pre-recorded birdsong [2009]
Foote: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 32 [1893]
Foss: Piano Concerto #2 [1951, rev. 1953]
Fujikura: Bassoon Concerto [2012]
Fung: Violin Concerto #1 [2010-2011]
Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield [2014]
Giuliani: Guitar Concerto #1 in A, op. 30 [1812]
Glazunov: Concert Waltz #2 in F for orchestra, op. 51 [1894]
Glonti: Symphonic Meditations for cello and orchestra [1977]
Gluck: Don Juan [1761]
Goebbels: Hashirigaki [2000]
Gottschalk: Grande Fantaisie Triomphale sur l'Hymne National Brésilien (op. 69) [1869]
Gould: Fall River Legend [1947]
Griffes: The White Peacock (for orchestra) [1919]
Gurney: In Flanders [1917]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Hailstork: Symphony #2 [1998]
Hanson: Symphony #5 "Sinfonia Sacra", op. 43 [1955]
Harbison: Piano Trio #2 [2003]
Harris: Symphony #11 [1967]
Hartmann: Miserae [1934]

To move down 1 to the 111th tier:
Eno: Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel [1975]
Forsyth, M: Atayoskewin (Suite for Orchestra) [1984]
Gernsheim: Piano Concerto in C minor [1868]
Gernsheim: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 32 [1874]
Goldsmith: Christus Apollo [1970]
Harrison, L.: Symphony #3 [1982]


----------



## Highwayman

Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]


----------



## Shosty

Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for String Quartet) [1994]


----------



## science

I've added these new works to the list:

Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for String Quartet) [1994]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]
Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Auerbach: La Suite dels Ocells [Homage to Pablo Casals] [2015]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Byström: Symphony in D Minor [1870-2, rev. 1895]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]
Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Ifukube: Japanese Rhapsody [1935]
Mackenzie: La Belle Dame sans Merci, op. 29 [1883]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929]
Mashayekhi: "Nous ne verrons jamais les jardins de Nishapour", op. 56 [1977]
Massenet: Thaïs [1894]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]
Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]
Novák: Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]
Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Poulenc: Violin Sonata [1942-43/49]
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Schubert: "Der König in Thule", D 367, op. 5/5 [1816]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Vali: Ashoob (Calligraphy #14 for Santoor and String Quartet) [2014]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

That catches us up as of this post. We now have 484 works on the bottom (or 113th) tier.


----------



## Highwayman

Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]


----------



## Shosty

Zelenka: De Profundis ZWV 50 [1724]


----------



## Highwayman

Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]


----------



## science

Catching up a bit, our votes on the 93rd tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 91st tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Gallus: Opus musicum, including "O magnum mysterium" [1587]
Haas, G. F.: Hyperion [2006]

To move up 1 to the 92nd tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bax: Symphony #3 [1929]
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi [1830]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25 [1854]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 [c. 1694]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 [1847]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Franck: String Quartet in D [1890]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4 [1993]
Handel: La resurrezione, HWV 47 [1708]
Haydn: Symphony #91 in E-flat [1788]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Ives: Psalm 90 [1924]
Janáček: Mládí (Youth) [1924]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Koechlin: Paysages et Marines, op. 63 [1916]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]

To remain on the 93rd tier: 
Adams: Phrygian Gates [1977]
Adès: Piano Quintet [2000]
Alwyn: Symphony #5 "Hydriotaphia" [1973]
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony for Piano and Orchestra [1925]
Avshalomov: Hutongs of Peking [1931]
Barber: Capricorn Concerto, op. 21 [1944]
Bartók: Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49 [1911]
Bartók: Kossuth, Sz. 21, BB. 31 [1903]
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55 [1915]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs) [1908]
Berio: Folk Songs [1964]
Boulez: Dérive 1 [1984]
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72 [1964]
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Brumel: Missa de Beata Virgine [by 1512]
Buxtehude: Keyboard Ciacona (Chaconne) in E minor, BuxWV 160 [17th cent.]
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107 [1902]
Chopin: Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1841]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pro Defunctis [16th cent.]
Couperin: Domine salvum fac regem [probably after 1689]
Crumb: Sonata for solo cello [1955]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Donizetti: Don Pasquale [1843]
Dufay: Ave Maris Stella [before 1505]
Dutilleux: Correspondances [2003]
Dvořák: My Home, op. 62 [1882]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Le jardin clos, op. 106 [1914]
Feldman: Patterns in a Chromatic Field [1981]
Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1 [1937]
Glass: Music with Changing Parts [1970]
Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" [1925]
Harrison, L.: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan [1981]
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C [1788]
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in G, op. 65 [1815]
Ibert: Divertissement [1930]
Ives: Symphony #1 in D minor [1898]
Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7, "Rebirth" [1902]
Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A, op. 8
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 [1933]
Langgaard: Symphony #6 "Det Himmelrivende" ("The Heaven-Rending") [1920; rev. 1930]

To move down 1 to the 94th tier:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial [1998]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 110th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 108th tier: 
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]
Hearne: Sound from the Bench for mixed chorus, two electric guitars, and percussion [2014]
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Joplin: Bethena, A Concert Waltz [1905]
Kernis: Air for violin (or cello or flute) and piano (or orchestra or string quartet) [1995]
Ligeti: Continuum [1968]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Merikanto, A.: Piano Concerto #3 [1955]

To move up 1 to the 109th tier: 
Hartmann E.: Cello Concerto in D minor, op. 26 [1879]
Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia [1733]
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions [2005]
Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]
Higdon: blue cathedral [2000]
Holbrooke: Horn Trio in D minor, op. 28 [c. 1904, rev. 1906-12]
Honegger: String Quartet #3, H. 114 [1937]
Hosokawa: Renka I-III [1986-90]
Howells: Piano Concerto #2 in C, op. 39 [1925]
Hummel: Flute Trio ("Adagio, Variations, and Rondo on a Russian Theme") in A, op. 78 [1818]
Hummel: Piano Trio #2 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]
Hurlstone: Bassoon Sonata in F [1904]
Hurwit: Symphony #1 "Remembrance" [2002]
Isaac: Missa paschalis a 6 [probably between 1508 and 1517]
Janáček: Capriccio for piano left hand [1926]
Jenner: Trio for Clarinet, Horn and Piano in E-flat [1900]
Joachim: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 11 "In the Hungarian Manner" [1857]
Jones, S.: Roundings: Musings and Meditations on Texas New Deal Murals [2000]
Jones, S.: Symphony #3 "Palo Duro Canyon" [1992]
Josquin (but perhaps misattrib.): Missa Mater Patris [15th century]
Kilar: Exodus [1981]
Kilar: Piano Concerto #1 [1996]
Kilar: Requiem Father Kolbe [1994]
Kilar: September Symphony [2003]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Deo [2019]
Koch: Symphony #5 "Lapponica" [1977]
Kokkonen: Cello Concerto [1969]
Krommer: Octet Partita (Harmony) in F, op. 57 [1806]
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #3 in G minor, op. 108 [1829]
Lachenmann: Ausklang [1984-5]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Larsen: Barn Dances [2001]
Larsson: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 17 [1937]
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C Minor [1889-91]
Ligeti: Nouvelles Aventures [1962-5]
Lindberg: Era [2013]
Lyatoshinsky: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 50 [1951]
Madetoja: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 35 [1918]
Mahler: Blumine [before 1893]
Manoury: Le temps, mode d'emploi [2014]
Marx: Eine Herbstsymphonie [1921]
Maslanka: Symphony #4 [1993]
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano [1942]
Melartin: Symphony #3 in F, op. 40 [1906-07]
Merikanto, A.: Symphony #2 in A, "War Symphony", op. 19 [1918]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]

To remain on the 110th tier: 
Harvey: Body Mandala [2006]
Hayashi: Viola Concerto "Elegia" [1995]
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C [1769]
Higdon: Concerto 4-3 [2008]
Holst, I.: String Quartet "Phantasy" [1928]
Joubert: Jane Eyre, op. 134 [1987-97]
Kagel: Anagrama [1958]
Kancheli: Amao Omi [2005]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Karg-Elert: Chorale Improvisations (66), op. 65 [1906-8]
Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]
Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor [1798]
Kulenty: A Cradle Song [1993]
Lachenmann: Pression [1969]
Lachner: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 52 "Passionata" [1835]
Lajtha: Symphony #1, op. 24 [1936]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Lekeu: String Quartet in G [1888]
MacMillan: Symphony #3 "Silence" [2002]
Malipiero: Symphony #1 "In quattro tempi, come le quattro stagioni" [1933]
Mathieu: Scènes (4) de ballet [1938-45]

To move down 1 to the 111th tier:
Harvey: Speakings [2008]
Johnson, D.: November [1959]
Koppel: Concerto #3 for Marimba and Symphony Orchestra [2002]
Lajtha: String Quartet #10, op. 58 "Suite transylvaine en trois parties" [1953]
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (The Love and Death of Cornet Christopher Rilke) [1912]


----------



## science

I'd lost the 15th tier for a while, but our votes on that selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 14th tier: 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 [1825]
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85 [1893]
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli [c. 1562]

To remain on the 15th tier: 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069 [1724-30]
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]
Brahms: "Double" Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor, op. 102 [1887]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26 [1866]
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue [1924]
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20 [1825]
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G [1931]
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911, 1946]

To move down 1 to the 16th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London" [1795]


----------



## Highwayman

Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]


----------



## Highwayman

Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Already messaged science about this, but:

To whoever created the “Music Selector” there seems to be an error where it gets stuck on the “loading” screen. I’ve grown quite fond of it, so thank you in advance if that can somehow be fixed!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Arnold: Little Suite No. 2, Op. 78 [1961]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 43rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 42nd tier: 
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 [1938]
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17 [1942]
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244, including #2 in C-sharp minor [1853, 1882, 1885]
Ornstein: Piano Quintet, SO 610 [c. 1927]
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima [1960]
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op. 60 [1934]
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 [1916]
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10 [1925]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor [1934]

To remain on the 43rd tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso" [1810]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 [1925]
Brahms: Pieces (4) for Piano (Klavierstücke), op. 119 [1893]
Cage: In a Landscape [1948]
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84 [1918]
Granados: Spanish Dances (12), op. 37 [1890]
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D "Miracle" [1791]
Martinů: Field Mass, H. 279 [1939]
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, op. 22 [1917]
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet [1905]
Ravel: Sonatine [probably c. 1905]
Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C [1933]
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 [1985/6]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 [1882]
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet [1912]

To move down 1 to the 44th tier:
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a/b [1873]


----------



## kyjo

Schumann: 12 Gedichte (Kerner Lieder), op. 35 [1840]


----------



## Shosty

Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]


----------



## Highwayman

Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]


----------



## science

The music selector has bene down for a couple of days now. If anyone happens to know who the creator is - his TC inbox is full - could you let him know for us?


----------



## kyjo

Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]


----------



## NBonaparte

science said:


> The music selector has bene down for a couple of days now. If anyone happens to know who the creator is - his TC inbox is full - could you let him know for us?


Sorry I missed it! I just noticed my inbox was full.

I shifted everything over to https://talkclassical-list.github.io a while back which has a better method of setting up the selector; it's been running smoothly for a few months so far.


----------



## Highwayman

Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]


----------



## kyjo

Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]


----------



## science

NBonaparte said:


> Sorry I missed it! I just noticed my inbox was full.
> 
> I shifted everything over to https://talkclassical-list.github.io a while back which has a better method of setting up the selector; it's been running smoothly for a few months so far.


Ah, thank you! We will get the OP edited....


----------



## science

Our votes on the 110th tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 108th tier: 
Mignone: Etudes (12) for Guitar [1970]
Milhaud: String Quartet #1, op. 5 [1912]
Mompou: Cants mágìcs [1919]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #17 in C, K. 296 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #23 in D, K. 306 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #35 in A, K. 526 [1787]
Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse [15th century]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Paine: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 23 [1872-75]
Parry: Symphony #3 in C "English" [1889]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Pizzetti: Symphony in A [1940]
Powell: Symphony in A, "Virginia Symphony" [1945/1951]
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Rubinstein: Das verlorene Paradies, op. 54 [1855]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1872]

To move up 1 to the 109th tier: 
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst [2006]
Morley: Madrigals for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Moscheles: Piano Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 58 [1820]
Mosonyi: String Sextet [1844]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #19 in E-flat, K. 302 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #20 in C, K. 303 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Paderewski: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21 [1906]
Parker: Organ Concerto in E-flat minor, op. 55 [1902]
Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]
Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Penderecki: Symphony #8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]
Persichetti: String Quartet #2 [1944]
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus [early 16th cent.]
Piazzolla: Tango Ballet [1956]
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire [1939]
Previn: Violin Concerto "Anne Sophie" [2001]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6 [1930]
Raff: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 77 [1855]
Rebelo: Lauda Jerusalem [17th century]
Regnart: Missa Super Oeniades Nymphae [16th cent.]
Reinecke: Flute Concerto in D, op. 283 [1908]
Respighi: Belfagor Overture, P. 140 [1924]
Riley: The Harp of New Albion [1986]
Röntgen: Bassoon Sonata in A-flat minor [1929]
Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]
Rorem: Flute Concerto [2002]
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]

To remain on the 110th tier: 
Monk: Atlas [1991]
Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
Mosolov: Piano Concerto #1 [1926-1927]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #2 [1923-1924]
Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477 [1785]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Murail: Territoires de l'Oubli [1977]
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2 [1982]
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15 [1902]
Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]
Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens [1887]
Perosi: Missa Secunda Pontificalis [1906]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite,..." [1987]
Reich: Triple Quartet [1999]
Risset: Songes [1979]
Roslavets: Violin Sonata #2 [1917]
Saint-Saëns: Marche Heroique, op. 34 [1870]
Rouse: Trombone Concerto [1991]

To move down 1 to the 111th tier:
Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248 [1944]
Mumma: Hornpipe [1967]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Nystedt: Immortal Bach [1988]
Pärt: Pari Intervallo [1976]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Prins: Generation Kill [2012]
Rădulescu: Clepsydra, for 16 sound icons, op. 47 [1982-1984]
Roslavets: Violin Concerto #1 [1925]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> Our votes on the 110th tier, part 4 selected the following works...
> 
> To remain on the 110th tier:
> Monk: Atlas [1991]
> Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]
> Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
> Mosolov: Piano Concerto #1 [1926-1927]
> Mosolov: Piano Sonata #2 [1923-1924]
> Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477 [1785]
> Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
> Murail: Territoires de l'Oubli [1977]
> Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2 [1982]
> Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15 [1902]
> Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]
> Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens [1887]
> Perosi: Missa Secunda Pontificalis [1906]
> Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite,..." [1987]
> Reich: Triple Quartet [1999]
> Risset: Songes [1979]
> Roslavets: Violin Sonata #2 [1917]
> Saint-Saëns: Marche Heroique, op. 34 [1870]
> Rouse: Trombone Concerto [1991]
> 
> To move down 1 to the 111th tier:
> Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248 [1944]
> Mumma: Hornpipe [1967]
> Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
> Nyman: The Piano [1992]
> Nystedt: Immortal Bach [1988]
> Pärt: Pari Intervallo [1976]
> Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
> Prins: Generation Kill [2012]
> Rădulescu: Clepsydra, for 16 sound icons, op. 47 [1982-1984]
> Roslavets: Violin Concerto #1 [1925]
> Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]


Agh, how did I miss this one?! There's a few 4 & 5 pointers in there.


----------



## Highwayman

Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Agh, how did I miss this one?! There's a few 4 & 5 pointers in there.


I myself was sad to see that you'd missed it. Hopefully you'll get them next time around!


----------



## science

Our votes on the 93rd tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 91st tier: 
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]

To move up 1 to the 92nd tier: 
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #3 in C, op. 22 [1913]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart [probably c. 1504]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Reich: The Desert Music [1983]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43 [1930]
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Saariaho: Lichtbogen [1986]
Saygun: String Quartet #2, op. 35 [1958]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schreker: Kammersymphonie (Chamber Symphony) [1916]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 [1948]
Stanford: Symphony #3 in F minor, op. 28 "Irish" [1887]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1)
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

To remain on the 93rd tier: 
Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz [c. 1577]
Lindberg: Feria [1997]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 [1824]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1 [1838]
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 [1837]
Messiaen: Études de rythme (4) [1950]
Messiaen: Harawi [1945]
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5 [1748]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7 [1619]
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165 [1773]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Pärt: Lamentate [2002]
Penderecki: Polymorphia [1961]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Piazzolla: María de Buenos Aires [1968]
Poulenc: Aubade [1929]
Reich: Mallet Quartet [2009]
Reich: Tehillim [1981]
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor [1918]
Satie: Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos) [1913]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #1, op. 34
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D [1897]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra" [1836; rev. 1853]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen"
Sweelinck: Fantasia Cromatica "Dorian," SwWV 258 [early 17th century]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 [1917]
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra [1927]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]
Verdi: Don Carlo [1867]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #1 for guitar [1920]
Webern: Concerto for Nine Instruments op. 24 [1934]
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor [1948]
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a [1997]

To move down 1 to the 94th tier:
Salonen: LA Variations [1996]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 [18th cent.]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #6 in E minor, D. 566 [1817]


----------



## Highwayman

Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]


----------



## Nereffid

Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]


----------



## Highwayman

Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]


----------



## kyjo

Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]


----------



## Nereffid

Gordon: Yo Shakespeare [1992]


----------



## Highwayman

Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 29th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 28th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114 [1939]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101 [1816]
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120 [1894]
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares [1604]
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum [c. 1151]
Ligeti: Études pour piano, Books 1-3 [1985, 1994, 2001]
Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on Bare Mountain (Night on Bald Mountain) [1867]
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum [15th cent.]
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 [1977]
Verdi: La traviata [1853]

To remain on the 29th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" [1801]
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano [1946-8]
Corelli: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 6 [1714]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll" [1795]
Ives: Symphony #4 [probably 1934]
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49 [1839]
Mozart: Serenade #10 "Gran Partita" for winds in B-flat, K. 361/370a [probably 1781 or 1782]
Rodrigo: Fantasía para un Gentilhombre [1954]
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129 [1850]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866]
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33 [1877]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony" [1914]
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [1867]

To move down 1 to the 30th tier:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34 [1887]
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life" [1876]


----------



## Highwayman

Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]


----------



## kyjo

Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]


----------



## science

Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 110th tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 108th tier: 
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121 [1851]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including "The Blue Bird" [1910]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Svendsen: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15 [1874]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Thompson: String Quartet #2 in G [1967]
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Aeriality [2011]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]

To move up 1 to the 109th tier: 
Sammartini, G.: Keyboard Concertos (4), op. 9 [c. 1750]
Sandström: Trombone Concerto #1, "Motorbike Concerto" [1989]
Scelsi: Hurqualia "A Different Realm" for large orchestra with amplified instruments [1960]
Scelsi: Tre canti sacri [1958]
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schulhoff: Symphony #2 [1932]
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for horn (or cello or violin) and piano, op. 70 [1849]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #13 "Island Dreaming" [1996]
Sgambati: Piano Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 5 [1877]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Piano Pieces (13), op. 76 [1911-19]
Söderman: Piano Quartet in E minor [1856]
Somervell: Symphony in D minor "Thalassa" [1913]
Spontini: La Vestale [1805]
Stainer: The Crucifixion: A Meditation on the Sacred Passion of the Holy Redeemer [1887]
Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]
Sturton: Gaude Virgo Mater Christi à 6 (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1600]
Szymanowski: Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin, op. 42 [1918]
Takemitsu: Orion and Pleiades [1984]
Taktakishvili: Sonata for Flute and Piano in C [1963-66]
Tansman: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor [1936-39]
Telemann: Essercizii musici [1739-40]
Telemann: Overture in B flat, TWV 55:B5, "The Nations"
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2
Telemann: Overture-Suite in F, TWV 55:F11, "Alster"
Telemann: Trumpet Concerto in D, TWV 51: D7
Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) [1972]
Traetta: Stabat Mater [c. 1750, rev. 1767]
Ung: Aura [2006]
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs [1957]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Weber: Andante e Rondo Ungarese, op. 35 [1813]
Weckmann: Sonatas (10) for 3&4 Instruments [c. 1660-70]
Weill: Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra, op. 12 [1924]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Widmann: Violin Concerto [2007]
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night [1609]
Wolfe: Fire in my mouth [2018]
Xenakis: ST/4, 1-080262 [1956-1962]
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu [1966]

To remain on the 110th tier: 
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles [1891]
Satie: Sarabandes [1887]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K 322 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B-flat, K 545 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in C, K 132 [18th century]
Schubert: Fierrabras, D. 796 [1823]
Schumann: Romances (3), op. 28 [1839]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Sheng: Nanking! Nanking! [1999]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Soper: IPSA DIXIT [2010-16]
Stanchinsky: Canon-Preludes (4) for piano [1913-14]
Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]
Strauss, R.: Songs (2), op. 44, including "Notturno" [1899]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 56, including "Frühlingsfeier" [1906]
Tansman: Symphony #5 in D [1942]
Vinci: Catone in Utica [1728]
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments [1995]
Wallen: Cello Concerto [2007]
Webern: Das Augenlicht, op. 26 [1935]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A, Weiss SW 12 [by 1750]
Whitacre: Cloudburst [1995]

To move down 1 to the 111th tier:
Schumann: Novelettes (8), op. 21 [1838]
Scriabin: Album Leaves, including W17 in A-flat ("Monighetti's Album Leaf"), W25 in F-sharp, op. 45/1 in E-flat, and op. 58
Steen-Andersen: Black Box Music [2012]
Steen-Andersen: Double Up [2010]
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer [2006]
Walshe: Live Nude Girls [2003]
Weber: Flute Trio in G minor, op. 63 [1819]


----------



## science

Our votes on the the third tier picked Bach's Mass in B minor for promotion to the second tier.

Beethoven's 5th and Brahms's 4th symphonies were selected to remain on the tier, while Wagner's Tristan und Isolde received the fewest votes, so it will move to the fourth tier.


----------



## science

Mmsbls has fixed the link to the music selector in the OP for us.


----------



## Highwayman

Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]


----------



## kyjo

Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]


----------



## Highwayman

Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 16th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 14th tier: 
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]

To move up 1 to the 15th tier: 
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106 [1936]
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114 [1891]
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther" [1875]
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London" [1795]
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie [1948]
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610]
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad" [1941]
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26 [1900]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64 [1888]

To remain on the 16th tier: 
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 [1939]
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D [1881]
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 [1882]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78 [1879]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 [1886]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15 [1883]
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (24), op. 87 [1951]
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64 [1915]

To move down 1 to the 17th tier:
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36 [1865]


----------



## kyjo

Dett: The Ordering of Moses - Biblical Folk Scene for soloists, chorus and orchestra [1932]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 57th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 55th tier: 
Atterberg: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37 [1935]
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 [1971]

To move up 1 to the 56th tier: 
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre ges', op. 33 [1847]
Atterberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 21 [1922]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV 548 "The Wedge" [1725-8]
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22 [1945]
Berg: String Quartet, op. 3 [1910]
Franck: Variations Symphoniques (Symphonic Variations) [1885]
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis [1942]
Honegger: Pastorale d'été [1920]
Ligeti: Lontano [1967]
Ligeti: Violin Concerto [1993]
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà… [1991]
Moeran: Symphony in G minor [1937]
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 [1898]
Nielsen: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13 [1889]
Reger: Tone Poems (4) after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128 [1913]
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 [1946]
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821 [1824]
Suk: Serenade for Strings in E-flat, op. 6 [1892]
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi [1925]
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73 [1811]

To remain on the 57th tier: 
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings [2011]
Anonymous, Flemish: Tournai Mass [c. 1330]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 [1798]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 [1877]
Carter: String Quartet #1 [1951]
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 [1865]
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261 [1727]
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D [1791]
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor [1791]
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium [1994]
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn" [1779]
Purcell: King Arthur, Z. 628 [1691]
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales [1911 for piano, 1912 for orchestra]
Riley: In C [1964]
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op. 26 [1839]
Stockhausen: Stimmung [1968]
Vaughan Williams: Suite for Viola and Orchestra [1934]
Xenakis: Pléïades [1978]

To move down 1 to the 58th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #84 in E-flat ("In nomine Domini") [1786]
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite [1923]


----------



## science

Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]


----------



## Highwayman

Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]


----------



## Highwayman

Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]


----------



## kyjo

Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]


----------



## Caesura

Rutter: Requiem [1985]


----------



## Ethereality

Message deleted.

I don't want to post anything potentially derivative of other works, either technically, or ethically.


----------



## Highwayman

Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]


----------



## Highwayman

Kahn: Serenade in F minor, op. 73 [1923]


----------



## science

Ethereality said:


> Message deleted.
> 
> I don't want to post anything potentially derivative of other works, either technically, or ethically.


Oh no! What was the work and what is it derivative of?


----------



## science

Our votes on the 30th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 28th tier: 
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar" [1962]

To move up 1 to the 29th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127 [1825]
Bloch: Schelomo [1916]
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111 [1890]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8: Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi [1638]
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo [1607]
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543 [1788]
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [perhaps c. 1461 or 1483]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 [1942]
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye [1910, 1911]

To remain on the 30th tier: 
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you [2013]
Gershwin: An American in Paris [1928]
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles [1974]
Mozart: Horn Concertos [1783-1791]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503 [1786]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63 [1935]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34 [1887]
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40 [1874]
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D. 328 [1821]
Schumann: Dichterliebe (A Poet's Love), op. 48 [1844]
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13 [1834]
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life" [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture [1880]
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18 [1923]

To move down 1 to the 31st tier:
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664 [1819]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 4th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 3rd tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

We moved up 5 because that is "as near to 4 works as possible" given the results of the voting (because there was a 2-way tie for 4th place).

To remain on the 4th tier: 
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

To move down 1 to the 5th tier:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## calvinpv

Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]


----------



## kyjo

Walker: String Quartet no. 1 [1946]


----------



## Highwayman

Gouvy: Octet #1 in E-flat, op. 71 [1879]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 108th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 106th tier: 
Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Arnold: Clarinet Concerto #2, op. 115 [1974]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op.13 [1777]
Berio: Sequenza VIIa for oboe (arranged as VIIb for soprano saxophone) [1969]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Byrd: Gradualia [1605, 1607]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]

To move up 1 to the 107th tier: 
Akses: War for Peace--To the memory of Atatürk [1981]
Albéniz: La Vega [1897]
Alkan: Les mois, op. 74 [1838]
Alwyn: Piano Concerto #2 [1960]
Andre: ... als II ... [2000-2001]
Andreae: Symphony #1 in F [1900]
Arne: Alfred [1740]
Arnold: Fantasy on a Theme of John Field for Piano and Orchestra, op. 116 [1975]
Arnold: Symphony #7, op. 113 [1973]
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 [1926]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet [1928]
Atterberg: Suite #5 for chamber orchestra "Barocco", op. 23 [1923]
Bach, W. F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F.43 [1767]
Bainton: Symphony #3 in C minor [1952-56]
Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Bauldeweyn (formerly attrib. Josquin): Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Benjamin, G.: Antara [1987]
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 [c. 2010]
Berlioz: Tristia, op. 18 [1852]
Billone: ITI KE MI [1995]
Bortniansky: Cherubim Song #7 [early 19th century]
Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, op. 9 [1854]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Brouwer: El Decameron Negro [1981]
Brouwer: Estudios Sencillos [1972, 1983, and 2001]
Bruckner: Psalm 150, WAB 38 [1892]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Busoni: Doktor Faust [1924]

To remain on the 108th tier: 
Abrahamsen: Märchenbilder [1984]
Adès: Arcadiana [1994]
Adès: Tevot [2007]
Akses: Symphony #5 "Thus spoke Atatürk" (Rhetoric Symphony / Sinfonia rhetorica) [1988]
Albéniz/Granados: Azulejos [1909]
Alkan: Benedictus for Organ, op. 54 [1859]
Andre: ... auf ... III [2007]
Andriessen, H.: Ricercare [1949]
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida, op. 49 [1954]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber" [1779-87]
Bainton: Symphony #2 in D minor [1939-40]
Barrett, N.: Trade Winds [2006]
Bate: Symphony #4 [1954-55]
Boëly: Pieces (12) for organ, op. 18 [1856]
Bolcom: Ghost Rags [1970]
Bolcom: Songs of Innocence & Experience [1982]
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle [1917]
Bowen: Piano Concerto #4 in A minor, op. 88 [1929]
Brian: Violin Concerto in C [1935]
Bruch: Romanze in F Op. 85 [1911]
Bruckner: Helgoland, WAB 71 [1893]
Busoni: Violin Concerto, op. 35a [1897]

To move down 1 to the 109th tier:
Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28 [2010]
Bruckner: Abendzauber [1878]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 44th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 43rd tier: 
Bach: Sonatas (6) for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 [1729?]
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351 [1749]
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand" [1907]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73 [1946]
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20 [1876]

To remain on the 44th tier: 
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 538 "Dorian" [1717]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a/b [1873]
Chausson: Piano Quartet in A, op. 30 [1897]
Debussy: Pour le piano, L 95 [1901]
Honegger: Pacific 231 [1923]
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66 [1945]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" [1911]

To move down 1 to the 45th tier:
Bizet: L'Arlésienne [1872]
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53 [1880]


----------



## science

I'm getting ready to add new works again; here are the new works from page 12 and 13 of this thread:

Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Zelenka: De Profundis ZWV 50 [1724]


----------



## Highwayman

Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]


----------



## Highwayman

Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 108th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 106th tier: 
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing [2006]
Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]

To move up 1 to the 107th tier: 
Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]
Casella: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 8 [1906]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]
Castillon: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 1 [1863-64]
Chen & He: Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto [1959]
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise brillante in C for cello and piano, op. 3 [1829]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25/5 [1790]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Cras: Concerto pour piano et orchestra [1931]
Creston: Symphony #2, op. 35 [1944]
Creston: Symphony #3 "Three Mysteries", op. 48 [1950]
Davies: Strathclyde Concerto #9 for six woodwind instruments and orchestra [1994]
Delius: Small Tone Poems (3): #1. Summer Evening [1890]
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Diamond: Symphony #4 [1945]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Dohnányi: Winterreigen, op. 13 [1905]
Dvořák: Gyspsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione [1982-6]
Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]
Fujikura: Ice [2009-10]
Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]
Gade: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 5 [1842]
Gibbs: Symphony #3 in B-flat, op. 104 "Westmorland" [1943-44]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]

To remain on the 108th tier: 
Casella: Cello Sonata #2 in C, op. 45 [1926]
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
Damase: Horn Concerto [1994]
Damase: Rhapsodie de printemps for piano and orchestra [1960]
Damase: Rhapsodie for horn and orchestra [1987]
Davies: Symphony #10 [2013]
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix [1874]
Denisov: Concerto for Two Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings [1984]
Diamond: Rounds for string orchestra [1944]
Duruflé: Suite for organ, op. 5 [1933]
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in A, B. 10 [1865]
Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883]
Dvořák: Theme and Variations in A-flat, op. 36 [1876]
Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49 [1903]
Elmas: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor [1882, 1906]
Erdener: Afife [2001]
Erkin: Piano Quintet [1946]
Feinberg, Samuli: Piano Sonata #6 in B minor, op. 13 [1923]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #6 [2010]
Franck: Panis Angelicus [1859]
Gallagher: Symphony #2 "Ascendant" [2010-13]
Galuppi: Harpsichord sonata in C, T. 27 [c. 1800]
Gerhard: The Plague [1964]
Gjeilo: Ubi Caritas [2010]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]

To move down 1 to the 109th tier:
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta [1969-71]


----------



## Highwayman

Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 17th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 16th tier: 
Bizet: Carmen [1875]
Chopin: Ballades [1831-42]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
Chopin: Preludes, op. 28 [1839]
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91 [1899]

To remain on the 17th tier: 
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26 [1861]
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36 [1865]
Copland: Appalachian Spring [1944]
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115 [1921]
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61 [1842]; including the Overture, op. 21 [1826]
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78 [1938]

To move down 1 to the 18th tier:
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89 [1906]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]


----------



## Highwayman

Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]


----------



## kyjo

Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]


----------



## Highwayman

Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]


----------



## science

Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire, op. 45 [1988]
Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788] 
Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009]
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D, op. 166 [1921] 
Tower: Made in America [2005] 
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 108th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 106th tier: 
Gubaidulina: ...The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair [2005]
Handel: Organ Concerto #13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]
Hearne: Sound from the Bench for mixed chorus, two electric guitars, and percussion [2014]
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Hensel (Mendelssohn), F.: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11 [1846-47]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Höller: Sphären (Spheres) [2006]
Isaac: Missa Virgo prudentissima [c. 1507]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Jolivet: Trumpet Concerto #2 [1954]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]

To move up 1 to the 107th tier: 
Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]
Gluck: Paride ed Elena [1770]
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Gordon: Timber [2009]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Gudmundsen-Holmgreen: Plateaux pour Piano & Orchestre [2005]
Halévy: La Juive [1835]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Hanson: Symphony #3, op. 33 [1936-38]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Hanson: The Lament for Beowulf [1925]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]
Harvey: Bird Concerto with Pianosong [2001]
Holliger: Siebengesang [1967]
Holmès: Irlande (Symphonic Poem) [1882]
Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean [2005]
Howells: String Quartet #3 "In Gloucestershire" [1916-20]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Indy: Trio for Clarinet, Cello, and Piano in B-flat, op. 29 [1888]
Ireland: Concertino Pastorale for string orchestra [1939]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
Joplin: Bethena, A Concert Waltz [1905]
Juon: Piano Sextet in C minor, op. 22 [1902]
Kapustin: Concert Etudes (8), op. 40 [1984]
Kernis: Air for violin (or cello or flute) and piano (or orchestra or string quartet) [1995]
La Rue: Magnificats [c. 1500]

To remain on the 108th tier: 
Glière: Preludes (25) for Piano, op. 30 [1907]
Gliere: The Bronze Horseman, op 89 [1948/49]
Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos "Opus One" [1951]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]
Haydn: Symphony #57 in D [1774]
Hérold: Zampa, ou La fiancée de marbre (Zampa, or the Marble Fiancée)
Irgens-Jensen: Symphony in D minor [1941]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto in D, op. 50 "Dedicated to Soviet Youth" [1952]
Kabalevsky: Piano Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 45 [1945]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 19 [1934]
Kancheli: Time... and Again [1997]
Kodallı: Atatürk Oratorio, op. 13
Kodály: Nyári este (Summer Evening) [1906, rev. 1929]
Korngold: Die Kathrin [1937]
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell for guitar duet [1977]
Lajtha: Symphony #8, op. 66 [1959]
Lang, B.: Die Sterne des Hungers (The Stars of Hunger) [2007]
Langlais: Suite Médiévale, op. 56 [1947]

To move down 1 to the 109th tier:
Hillborg: Beast Sampler [2014]
Howells: Dances (3) for Violin and Orchestra, op. 7 [1915]
Johnson, T.: Failing: A Very Difficult Piece for String Bass [1975]
Juon: Piano Quartet #2 in G, op. 50 [1912]
Khrennikov: Symphony #1 in B-flat minor, op. 4 [1933-35]


----------



## Highwayman

Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]


----------



## science

I'm getting ready to add new works again; here are the new works from pages 12-14 of this thread:

Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]
Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Dett: The Ordering of Moses - Biblical Folk Scene for soloists, chorus and orchestra [1932]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]
Gordon: Yo Shakespeare [1992]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]
Rutter: Requiem [1985]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Zelenka: De Profundis ZWV 50 [1724]


----------



## kyjo

Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op.113 [1952]


----------



## Highwayman

Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]


----------



## Highwayman

Indy: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 35 [1890]


----------



## Ravn

Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]


----------



## kyjo

Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 31st tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 30th tier: 
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95, BB 101 [1930-31]
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 [1870]
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 [1962]
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75 [1680]
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111 [1905 & 1907]
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9 [1948]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky" [1891]
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob. XXI/3 [1801]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595 [1791]
Pärt: Tabula Rasa [1977]
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67 [1944]
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65 [1943]
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22, including "The Swan of Tuonela" [1895, 1939]
Verdi: Aida [1871]

To remain on the 31st tier: 
Berg: Lyric Suite [1926]
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49 [1841]
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale [c. 1452-8]
Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler [1934]
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" [1946]
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" [1921]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme" [1777]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664 [1819]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53 [1907]
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53 [1926]

To move down 1 to the 32nd tier:
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116 [1910]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 45th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 44th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-6, op. 18 [1800]
Brahms: Rhapsodies (2), op. 79 [1879]
Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65 [1846]
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53 [1880]
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus [1944]
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 [1922]
Pettersson: Symphony #7 [1967]
Scelsi: Uaxuctum [1969]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9 [1906]
Webern: Pieces (6) for Orchestra, op. 6 [1909, 1920, 1928]

To remain on the 45th tier: 
Bizet: L'Arlésienne [1872]
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47 [1880]
Chopin: Scherzi [1832; 1837; 1839; 1842]
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/14 "Harmoniemesse" [1802]
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1945]
Ligeti: Atmosphères [1961]
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a [1923]
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome) [1916]
Satie: Gnossiennes [1890s]

To move down 1 to the 46th tier:
Kodály: Háry János (including the suite), op. 15 [1926]


----------



## Highwayman

Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]


----------



## Trout

Rabe: What?? [1967]

...


----------



## science

Our votes on the 108th tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 106th tier: 
Ligeti: Aventures [1962]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Martin: In terra pax [1944-45]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]

To move up 1 to the 107th tier: 
Lekeu: Cello Sonata in F [1888]
Ligeti: Continuum [1968]
Lilburn: Symphony #2 [1951]
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S.394 [1841]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Lyapunov: Études (12) d'exécution transcendante, op. 11 [1900-05]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Manoury: Pluton [1988-1989]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Melartin: Symphony #2 in E minor [1904]
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in E [1823]
Mignone: Etudes (12) for Guitar [1970]
Mompou: Cants mágìcs [1919]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #17 in C, K. 296 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #35 in A, K. 526 [1787]
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]
Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]
Noskowski: Symphony #3 in F, "From Spring to Spring" [1903]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse [15th century]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Paine: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 23 [1872-75]
Panufnik, A.: Cello Concerto [1991]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Pärt: Passio (St. John Passion) [1982]

To remain on the 108th tier: 
Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op. 3 [1949]
Ligeti: Hungarian Rock (Chaconne) [1978]
Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Lourié: String Quartet #1 [1915]
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi" [1947]
Martinů: Opening of the Wells [1955]
Mendelssohn: Psalm 42 (Wie der Hirsch schreit), op. 32 [1837]
Merikanto, A.: Piano Concerto #3 [1955]
Milhaud: String Quartet #1, op. 5 [1912]
Mitterer: coloured noise [2005]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 2 [1590]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #23 in D, K. 306 [1778]
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes [1993-1994]
Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]
Nørgård: Arabesques [2011]
Panufnik, A: Symphony #2, "Sinfonia Elegiaca" [1957/1966]
Parry: Symphony #3 in C "English" [1889]
Penderecki: Emanations [1958]

To move down 1 to the 109th tier:
Lauridsen: Les chansons des roses [1993]
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer [2013]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Manoury: Tensio for string quartet [2010]
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions [1986]
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas [1914]
Mysliveček: Motezuma [1771]


----------



## Highwayman

Reznicek: Symphony #4 in F minor [1919]


----------



## science

I'm still a couple days ahead but I'll add

Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]


----------



## Highwayman

Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5]


----------



## Shosty

Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]

Based on what I was able to gather from the digital image archive of medieval music, the easter play in this codex is dated 1372 but the codex was written/compiled in an extended period of time by various scholars so i went with 14th centruy.


----------



## Highwayman

Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 108th tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the Xth tier: 
Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Raff: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 112 [1863]
Ruders: Solar Trilogy [1992-1995]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1872]
Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmitt: Symphonie Concertante, op. 82 [1932]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121 [1851]
Scriabin/Nemtin: Preparation for the Final Mystery [1998]

To move up 1 to the Xth tier: 
Penderecki: Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...) [2010]
Pizzetti: Symphony in A [1940]
Popov: Chamber Symphony, op. 2 [1927]
Poulenc: Mélancolie [1940]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Telemann, op. 134 [1914]
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade: 'Stückphantasien' (Fantasy Pieces) for violin and piano [1994]
Ropartz: Symphony #3 in E [1906]
Rosenberg: Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)" [1940]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #1 [1921]
Rubinstein: Das verlorene Paradies, op. 54 [1855]
Salonen: Piano Concerto [2007]
Salonen: Violin Concerto [2009]
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Scarlatti, A.: Il Mitridate Eupatore [1707]
Schmitt: Ombres, op. 64 [1913-17]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]
Schnittke: Symphony #6 [1992]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]

To remain on the Xth tier: 
Pfitzner: Palestrina [1917]
Polovinkin: Piano Sonata #4 in F, op. 18 [1926]
Powell: Symphony in A, "Virginia Symphony" [1945/1951]
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien (Capriccio on Gypsy Themes), op. 12 [1894]
Ries: Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat, op. 151 "Gruss an den Rhein" [1826]
Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night [1878-1879]
Riquier: Humils, forfaits, repres e penedens [13th century]
Rochberg: Symphony #3 [1969]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
Rorem: Cello Concerto [2002]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]
Roussel: Résurrection, Prelude for orchestra, op. 4 [1903]
Rubbra: Symphony #1, op. 44 [1937]
Ruders: Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony" [2009]
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Salonen: Wing on Wing [2004]
Saygun: Symphony #5, op. 70 [1985]
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schumann: Nachtstücke (4), op. 23 [1839]
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un merlo [1980]

To move down 1 to the Xth tier:
Petrassi: Salmo IX [1936]
Purcell: Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332 [1689]
Purcell: Three Parts upon a Ground, Z. 731 [c. 1678]
Satie: Pièces froides (Cold Pieces) [1897]
Scelsi: String Quartet #1 [1944]
Schubert: Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487 [1816]


----------



## Highwayman

Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 5th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 4th tier: 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

To remain on the 5th tier: 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

To move down 1 to the 6th tier:
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]


----------



## Shosty

I have created a reference thread for Christopher Rouse's Trombone Concerto in the Classical Music Discussion forum.

My recommended addition for today:
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]


----------



## Highwayman

Gernsheim: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 25 [1872]


----------



## Highwayman

Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966]


----------



## Shosty

Rouse: Symphony No. 1 [1986]


----------



## calvinpv

Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994]

I have never ever seen this work mentioned here on TC. But I listened to it yesterday and today, and it's fantastic -- for me, one of the best discoveries in the past month or two. I'd still rank it lower than _Les Espaces acoustiques_, _Vortex temporum_, and _Les Chant de l'amour_, but it's better than the _Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil_. For those interested, here's Grisey's program note in French -- just run it through google translate for the English (the translation is pretty good):
http://brahms.ircam.fr/works/work/8959/

And here's the painting on which it's based:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madonna_del_Parto#/media/Fileiero_Madonna_del_parto.jpg

Highly recommended if you're into Grisey but don't know his more obscure works.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 18th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 17th tier: 
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582 [1708]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique" [1798]
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E, WAB 107 [1885]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77 [1948]
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen [1945]

To remain on the 18th tier: 
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89 [1906]
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8 [1915]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1868]
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21 [1912]
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Country), including Vltava (The Moldau) [1874-9]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]

To move down 1 to the 19th tier:
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]


----------



## Highwayman

Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]


----------



## Shosty

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées Op. 199 [1962]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 32nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 31st tier: 
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" [1723]
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248 [1734]
Barber: String Quartet, op. 11; including the Adagio for Strings, op. 11a [1936]
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 [1934]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer" [1803]
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain [1970]
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40 [1884]
Grieg: Lyric Pieces [1867-1901]
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor, Hob. XXII/11, "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass" [1798]
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna [1966]
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97 [1854]
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618 [1791]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482 [1785]
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance" [1785]
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52 [1907]

To remain on the 32nd tier: 
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 [1907]
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46 [1880]
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116 [1910]
Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24 [1880]
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 [1910]
Feldman: Rothko Chapel [1971]
Haas, G. F.: limited approximations [2010]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1979]
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42 [1942]
Stockhausen: Gruppen [1957]
Webern: Movements (5) for String Quartet, op. 5 [1909]

To move down 1 to the 33rd tier:
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman's Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]


----------



## science

Shosty said:


> I have created a reference thread for Christopher Rouse's Trombone Concerto in the Classical Music Discussion forum.


Good work! I've moved it to the 98th tier. (That's up eleven tiers. It looks like twelve tiers, but one of those tiers, the 102nd, is empty so that we can split the 103rd when we get to it.)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 108th tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 106th tier: 
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming [1998]
Sinding: Symphony #1 in D Minor, op. 21 [1890, rev. 1895]
Svendsen: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15 [1874]
Szymanowski: Love Songs of Hafiz, opp. 24 & 26 [1911-14]
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Aeriality [2011]
Tippett: Triple Concerto for violin, viola, and cello [1980]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]
Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]

To move up 1 to the 107th tier: 
Séjourne: Marimba Concerto [2015]
Sgambati: Symphony #1 in D, op. 16 [1881]
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October" [1927]
Stanford: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 126 [1911]
Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X [1955]
Stravinsky: Mass [1948]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Sumera: Symphony #6 [2000]
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 [1867]
Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat [1877]
Taneyev: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 12 [1896-98]
Tavener: The Lamb [1982]
Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Thompson: String Quartet #2 in G [1967]
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere" [early 1950s]
Vasks: Symphony #3 [2005]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5 [1931]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 [1944]
Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]

To remain on the 108th tier: 
Sor: Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41 [1830]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including "The Blue Bird" [1910]
Stenhammar: Sensommarnätter (Late Summer Nights), op. 33 [1914]
Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH [1962]
Stockhausen: Punkte [1962]
Stockhausen: Zeitmasse [1956]
Stravinsky: Perséphone [1934]
Suk: Meditation on the Old Czech Chorale "St. Wenceslas" for string orchestra or string quartet, op. 35a [1914]
Sullivan: Iolanthe; or, The Peer and the Peri [1882]
Sullivan: The Gondoliers [1889]
Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs [early 17th century]
Szymanowski: Fantasy in C, op. 14 [1905]
Takemitsu: Arc [1966]
Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]
Taviloğlu: Clarinet Concerto [1979]
Tippett: Midsummer Marriage, including the Ritual Dances [1955]
Usmanbaş: String Quartet [1947]
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" [1983]
Vicentino: L'antica musica ridotta alla moderna prattica [1555]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #7 for winds, violin, and cello, "Settimino" [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros bis for violin and cello [1929]
Voříšek: Six Impromptus, op. 7 [c. 1820]
Webern: Songs (5), op. 4 [1909]
Whitlock: Organ Sonata in C minor [1836]
Yoshimatsu: Saxophone Concerto, op. 59 "Cyber Bird" [1994]

To move down 1 to the 109th tier:
Stockhausen: Freitag aus Licht (Friday from Light) [1994]
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" [1919]

And with that, we're ready to start the 107th tier!


----------



## Highwayman

Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]


----------



## Shosty

Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]


----------



## Highwayman

Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 69th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 67th tier: 
Bach: Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644 [1708-1717, after 1727]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87 [1889]
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105 [1895]
Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell) [1829]
Weinberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 43 [1948]

To move up 1 to the 68th tier: 
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7 [1933]
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa [1696]
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3 [1881]
Dowland: First Booke of Songes [1597]
Hummel: Piano Trio #8 in E-flat, op. 96 [c. 1822]
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite #1, op. 10 [1894]
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales) [1904-1928]
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death [1875, 1877]
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni [by 1497]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" [1942]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts [1741]
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D. 780 [1828]
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 [1713]

To remain on the 69th tier: 
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, op. 81 [c. 2014]
Cage: Music of Changes [1951]
Carter: Double Concerto for harpsichord and piano with two chamber orchestras [1961]
Chopin: Rondo à la Krakowiak in F, op. 14 [1828]
Feldman: String Quartet #2 [1983]
Feldman: Three Voices [1982]
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel [1893]
Ligeti: Viola Sonata [1994]
Ligeti: Volumina [1966]
Liszt: 3 Études de Concert, S.144 [1849]
Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room [1969]
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise [1983]
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene… [1976]
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 (Intolerance 1960) [1961]
Nono: Prometeo [1985]
Norman: Play [2013]
Schnittke: Peer Gynt: Epilogue for cello, piano, and tape [1993]
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus [1874]
Tavener: Song for Athene [1997]

To move down 1 to the 70th tier:
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]


----------



## Shosty

Shostakovich: Two Pieces, for string octet Op. 11 [1925]


----------



## Highwayman

Gaos: Symphony #2 "En las montañas de Galicia" [1917-9]


----------



## Highwayman

José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]


----------



## kyjo

Freitas Branco: Symphony #4 in D major [1952]


----------



## Highwayman

Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]


----------



## kyjo

Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]


----------



## Highwayman

Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 92nd tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 90th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig" [1724]
Bax: Symphony #3 [1929]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor [published 1958]

To move up 1 to the 91st tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25 [1854]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Davies: Naxos Quartets
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 [1847]
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11 [1865]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4 [1993]
Hindemith: String Quartet #4, op. 22 [1921]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]

To remain on the 92nd tier: 
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Arnold: Symphony #4, op. 71 [1960]
Balakirev: Symphony #1 in C [1898]
Barber: Prayers of Kierkegaard [1954]
Bax: Piano Quartet in One Movement [1906]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), op. 126 [1824]
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi [1830]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 [1920]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique" [1924]
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C [c. 1801]
Boulez: Livre pour cordes [1968, rev. 1988]
Britten: Curlew River, op. 71 [1964]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 [c. 1694]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Cherubini: Mass #11 in A "For the Coronation of Charles X" [1825]
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion, op. 23 [1924]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality, op. 29 [1950]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Handel: La resurrezione, HWV 47 [1708]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Haydn: Symphony #91 in E-flat [1788]
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione [1938]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Ives: Psalm 90 [1924]
Janáček: Mládí (Youth) [1924]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments [1966]
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 [1943]
Koechlin: Paysages et Marines, op. 63 [1916]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas [1700]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Liszt: Orpheus, S.98 [1854]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Lully: Dies Irae, LWV 64/1 [1683]

To move down 1 to the 93rd tier:
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82 [1997]


----------



## Highwayman

Glazunov: Piano Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 75 [1901]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 82nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 80th tier: 
Enescu: Symphony #3 in C, op. 21 [1918]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Koechlin: Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65 [1919]
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173 [1847]
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals) [1937]

To move up 1 to the 81st tier: 
Andriessen, L.: De Staat (Republic) [1976]
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77 [1923]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 [1950]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Janáček: From the House of the Dead [1930]
Janáček: Jenůfa [1902]
Moncayo: Huapango [1941]
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias [1497]
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37 [1915]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To remain on the 82nd tier: 
Adès: Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths" [2005]
Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11 [1898]
Andriessen, L.: Hout (Wood) [1991]
Anonymous, Peruvian: Hanacpachap cussicuinin [c. 1631]
Anonymous: Coventry Carol [16th cc.]
Arriaga: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1823]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer" [1797]
Berio: Rendering [1989-90]
Bull: In Nomine IX [before c. 1612]
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 [1914]
Furrer: FAMA [2005]
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 [1848]
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" [1769]
Haydn: Symphony #64 in A "Tempora mutantur" [1775]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 [1949]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor [1895]
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12 [1920]
Lieberson: Neruda Songs [2005]
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171 [1853]
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351 [1955]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65 [1844-5]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 [1786]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 [1783]
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto [1977]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81 [1904]
Reich: Eight Lines [1979]
Schuman: New England Triptych [1956]
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86 [1849]
Smetana: The Bartered Bride [1866]
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a [1876]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14 [1899]
Wuorinen: Microsymphony [1992]
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium [1969]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 [2002]

To move down 1 to the 83rd tier:
Fauré: The Dolly Suite, op. 56 [1896]
Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325 [1868]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 6th tier very clearly selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 5th tier: 
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of Fugue), BWV 1080 [1742-50]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter" [1788]
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]

To remain on the 6th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 [1864]
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876]
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104 [1895]
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827]

To move down 1 to the 7th tier:
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]


----------



## kyjo

Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]


----------



## science

Here are my additions for the next week (I sure hope I have added all the new works before this week is up, and if so, I'll have to save some of these for the next round):

Tchaikovsky, B.: Chamber Symphony [1967]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Concerto [1971]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Trio [1953] 
Tchaikovsky, B.: Sinfonietta for String Orchestra [1953]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #1 [1947]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Concerto [1969]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Sonata [1959]


----------



## Highwayman

Reubke - Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]


----------



## Nereffid

Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 1, selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Dvořák: Requiem [1890]
Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]
Goldschmidt: Clarinet Concerto
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Palestrina: Laudate pueri [1572]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Adams: The Wound Dresser [1989]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 72, including "Alte Liebe" and "O kühler Wald" [1876-77]
Charpentier: Actéon [1683]
Coates, G.: Symphony #1 "Music on Open Strings" [1972]
Davies: Strathclyde Concerto #9 for six woodwind instruments and orchestra [1994]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Gibbs: Symphony #3 in B-flat, op. 104 "Westmorland" [1943-44]
Hanson: Elegy in Memory of My Friend Serge Koussevitsky, op. 44 [1956]
Jolivet: Chant de Linos [1944]
Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Pettersson: Symphony #10 [1972]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Rore: Missa Doulce Memoire [16th century]
Schmidt: Symphony #1 in E [1896-1899]
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 [1820]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 [2000]
Weber, Ilse: Wiegala [c. 1942]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Babbitt: Piano Concerto #2 [1998]
Beethoven: Fantasia in G minor, op. 77 [1809]
Benjamin, A.: Symphony #1 [1945]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 [1923]
Hillborg: Sirens [2014]
King, Karl: Invictus [1921]
Ligeti: Continuum [1968]
Mompou: Cants mágìcs [1919]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Telemann, op. 134 [1914]
Salonen: Piano Concerto [2007]
Stockhausen: Glanz (Brilliance) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Natürliche Dauern (Natural Durations) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Stockhausen: Uversa from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Sviridov: Hymns and Prayers [1987-97]
Thomson: Five Songs From William Blake [1951]
Vaughan Williams: Suite of 6 Short Pieces for piano [1920]; arranged as the Charterhouse Suite for strings [1948]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #6 for orchestra [1926]
Wuorinen: String Sextet [1989]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Houben: abgemalt [2013]
Stockhausen: Havona from Klang (Sound) [2007]


----------



## Highwayman

Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]


----------



## pjang23

Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]


----------



## Highwayman

Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 92nd tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 90th tier: 
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied [1878-80]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129

To move up 1 to the 91st tier: 
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #3 in C, op. 22 [1913]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Reich: The Desert Music [1983]
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Saariaho: Flute Concerto "L'aile du songe" (The Wing of the Dream) [2001]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 [1948]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Stanford: Symphony #3 in F minor, op. 28 "Irish" [1887]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1)
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]

To remain on the 92nd tier: 
MacDowell: Woodland Sketches, op. 51 including "The Wild Rose" [1896]
Mathieu: Piano Quintet [1953]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 1 [1822]
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité [1969]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Monk: Dolmen Music [1981]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6 [1614]
Nørgård: Concerto in due tempi [1995]
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart [probably c. 1504]
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali [1596]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Pärt: Stabat Mater [1985]
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 [1910]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Pokorný: Concerto for Two Horns in F [probably 1754]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Rossini: Stabat Mater [1841]
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43 [1930]
Saariaho: Lichtbogen [1986]
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española [1674]
Schnittke: Seid Nüchtern und Wachet (Faust Cantata) [1983]
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5 [1903]
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 [1823]
Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Séverac: En Languedoc [1904]
Sibelius: The Bard, op. 64 [1913]
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47 [1720s]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Walton: Symphony #2 [1957]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]
Zelenka: Missa dei Filii, ZWV 20 [c. 1740]

To move down 1 to the 93rd tier:
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" [1897]


----------



## Nereffid

Greenstein: Clearing, Dawn, Dance [2010]


----------



## Highwayman

Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]


----------



## Nereffid

Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Dvořák: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 77 [1875]
Golijov: Ayre [2004]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Adès: Powder Her Face, op. 14 [1995]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Chen & He: Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto [1959]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Dohnányi: Winterreigen (Winter Dances), op. 13 [1905]
Fujikura: Ice [2009-10]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Hindemith: Horn Concerto [1949]
Howells: Concerto for Strings [1938]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Lilburn: Symphony #2 [1951]
Luython: Missa Sex Vocum Super Filiae Jerusalem [1609]
Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Salonen: Violin Concerto [2009]
Schmitt: Crépuscules, op. 56 [1911]
Scriabin: Dances [1906-1914]
Stravinsky: Mass [1948]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Berlioz: Rob Roy Overture
Davies: Symphony #1
Fagerlund: Woodlands, for solo bassoon [2012]
Gipps: Horn Concerto, op. 58 [1968]
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F, op. 81 [1899]
Monte: Missa Ultimi miei sospiri [16th century]
Piston: Incredible Flutist (Suite) [1938]
Puccini: I Crisantemi (Chrysanthemums) [1890]
Ridout: Fall fair [1961]
Rosenberg: Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)" [1940]
Smith, A.M.: Symphony #1 in C minor [1863]
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light) [1991]
Stockhausen: Himmelfahrt (Ascension) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Nebadon from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon [1966]
Tsontakis: Ghost Variations [1991]
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema for piano [1926; orch. 1932]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Schubert: Piano Sonata #5 in A-flat, D. 557 [1817]


----------



## Highwayman

Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]


----------



## science

Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 19th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 18th tier: 
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 [c. 1720]
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85 [1927]
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23 (including the suites, #1, op. 46; and #2, op. 55) [1875]
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder [1904]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 [1913]
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout" [1819]

To remain on the 19th tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37 [1803]
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path [1911]
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu [1910]

To move down 1 to the 20th tier:
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15 [1838]


----------



## Nereffid

My additions for Sunday to Thursday:

Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Spohr: Fantasie for harp in C minor, op. 35 [1807]
Spohr: Double quartet #1 in D minor, op. 65 [1823]


----------



## Highwayman

Piston: Viola Concerto [1957]


----------



## science

Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]


----------



## Shosty

My nominations for the following three days:

Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Rouse: Symphony No. 2 [1994]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto [2000]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Dowland: Lute music [early 17th century]
Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Hanson: Symphony #3, op. 33 [1936-38]
Howells: String Quartet #3 "In Gloucestershire" [1916-20]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Lyapunov: Études (12) d'exécution transcendante, op. 11 [1900-05]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Alwyn: Miss Julie [1977]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 [1945]
Chin: Double Concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble [2002]
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, L. 62 [1888]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S.394 [1841]
Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]
Panufnik, A.: Cello Concerto [1991]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Schmitt: Ombres, op. 64 [1913-17]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 [2005]
Turina: Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84 [1930, 1934]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5 [1931]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769 [1747]
Beethoven: The Consecration of the House Overture, op. 124 [1822]
Gudmundsen-Holmgreen: Plateaux pour Piano & Orchestre [2005]
Hoffmann: Undine [1816]
Joplin: Bethena, A Concert Waltz [1905]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Mennin: Symphony #7 "Variation-symphony" [1963]
Moyzes: Symphony #7, op. 50 [1955]
Pizzetti: Symphony in A [1940]
Rachmaninoff: 'Spring' Cantata for baritone solo, chorus, and orchestra op. 20 [1902]
Rihm: Kein Firmament [1988]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385 [1816]
Stockhausen: Donnerstag aus Licht (Thursday from Light) [1980]
Stockhausen: Orvonton from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stravinsky: Movements for Piano and Orchestra [1958-1959]
Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat [1877]
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor [1873]
Yanov-Yanovsky: Lacrymosa [1991]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Stockhausen: Himmels-Tür (Heaven's Door) from Klang (Sound) [2005]


----------



## Highwayman

Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]


----------



## kyjo

Grainger: La Scandinavie for cello and piano [1902]


----------



## science

Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]


----------



## Highwayman

Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 52nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 50th tier: 
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543 [after c. 1730]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119 [1945]

To move up 1 to the 51st tier: 
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48 [1911-17]
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11 [1857]
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae [1597 and 1615]
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales) [1584]
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 [1983]
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183 [1773]

To remain on the 52nd tier: 
Bax: Tintagel [1919]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March" [1801]
Bizet: Symphony in C [1855]
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia [1880]
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet [1931]
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73 [1890]
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128 [1913]
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit [1976]
Finzi: 5 Bagatelles for clarinet and piano, op. 23 [1945]
Furrer: Konzert (Piano Concerto) [2007]
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob. XV/25 "Gypsy" [1795]
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV/28 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Symphony #47 in G "Palindrome" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford" [1789]
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem) [1497]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage), Troisième année (S.163) [1883]
Nono: Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song) [1956]
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura [1989]
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos in D minor [1932]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10 [1912]
Romitelli: An Index of Metals [2003]
Ruggles: Sun-Treader [1932]
Schubert: Rosamunde, D. 797 [1823]Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133 [1853]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 [1913]
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9 [1892]


----------



## Highwayman

Davies, W.: Symphony #2 in G, op. 32 [1911]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117 [1921]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Korngold: String Sextet in D, op. 10 [1914-16]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Andreae: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, op. 14 [1908]
Bloch: Helvetia [1929]
Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]
Delalande: Majesté [1681]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Gulda: Concerto for Cello and Wind Orchestra [1988]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Melartin: Symphony #2 in E minor [1904]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Ponce: Concierto del sur [1941]
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" [1996]
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade: 'Stückphantasien' (Fantasy Pieces) for violin and piano [1994]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408 [1816]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including "The Blue Bird" [1910]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #1 in D, op. 12/1 [1798]
Chopin: Allegro de Concert, op. 46 [1841]
Elgar: Nursery Suite [1931]
Furtwängler: Symphony #2 in E minor [1946]
Gordon: Timber [2009]
Holliger: Siebengesang [1967]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Lyapunov: Piano Concerto #2, op. 38 [1909]
Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux [1937]
Noskowski: Symphony #3 in F, "From Spring to Spring" [1903]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #1 [1921]
Saunders: dichroic seventeen [1998]
Séjourne: Marimba Concerto [2015]
Stockhausen: Hoffnung (Hope) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Taneyev: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 12 [1896-98]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #11 for piano and orchestra [1928]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Stockhausen: Edentia from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Paradies from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere" [early 1950s]


----------



## Highwayman

Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]


----------



## science

Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 70th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 69th tier: 
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1899]
Clarke: Viola Sonata [1919]
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le Double" [1959]
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony [1957]
Janáček: In the Mists [1912]
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 [1926]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310 [1778]
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 [1787]
Palestrina: Stabat Mater [probably 1590-1591]
Rautavaara: Symphony #8 "The Journey" [1999]
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry [1986]
Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1 [1904]
Strauss, R.: Sinfonia Domestica, op. 53 [1903]
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill" [1799]
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Little Mermaid) [1903]

To remain on the 70th tier: 
Berlioz: Roman Carnival Overture, op. 9 [1844]
Britten: Simple Symphony, op. 4 [1934]
Debussy: En blanc et noir, L 134 [1915]
Dvořák: Czech Suite, op. 39 [1879]
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11 [1873]
Dvořák: Symphony #5 in F, op. 76 [1875]
Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37 [1894]
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali [1635]
Glass: String Quartet #5 [1991]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob. XVI/50 [1794]
Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141 [1851]
Martinů: Nonet, H. 374 [1959]
Reimann: Lear [1976]
Rzewski: Coming Together [1971]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141 [18th cent.]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato in G, op. 92 [1849]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23 [1898]
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]
Strauss, J. I: Radetzky March, op. 228 [1848]
Tchaikovsky: Dumka in C minor, op. 59 [1886]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish" [1875]

To move down 1 to the 71st tier:
Reicha: 36 Fugues [1803]


----------



## Highwayman

Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]


----------



## Nereffid

Wallen: Mighty River [2017]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Casella: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 8 [1906]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Indy: Trio for Clarinet, Cello, and Piano in B-flat, op. 29 [1888]
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées [1930]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]
Cras: Concerto pour piano et orchestra [1931]
Delius: Small Tone Poems (3): #1. Summer Evening [1890]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #3 "In iij. Noct." [2001]
Hanson: The Lament for Beowulf [1925]
Juon: Piano Sextet in C minor, op. 22 [1902]
Lloyd: Symphony #6 [1956]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Melartin: Symphony #4 in E, "Summer Symphony", op. 80 [1912]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Pärt: Passio (St. John Passion) [1982]
Popov: Chamber Symphony, op. 2 [1927]
Rouse: Concert de Gaudi for Guitar and Orchestra [1999]
Schnittke: Symphony #6 [1992]
Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Tavener: The Lamb [1982]
Vaet: Missa Ego flos campi [16th century]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Andriessen, L.: De tijd (Time) [1981]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2 [1798]
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise brillante in C for cello and piano, op. 3 [1829]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 85, including "Dans la forêt de septembre" [1902]
Gade: Aquarellen, op. 19 [1850]
Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Holmès: Irlande (Symphonic Poem) [1882]
Kurtág: Messages of the Late Miss R.V. Troussova [1981]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #17 in C, K. 296 [1778]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite [1890]
Saunders: Fletch [2012]
Sgambati: Symphony #1 in D, op. 16 [1881]
Stockhausen: Erwachen (Awakening) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Jerusem from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light) [1983]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #12 for orchestra [1929]
Welmers: Invocazione [1989]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"
Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23 [1926]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 91st tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 89th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]

To move up 1 to the 90th tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 [1953]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Cabezón: Obras de Música [published 1578]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Davies: Naxos Quartets [200102007]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dufay: Ave regina caelorum [mid-1460s]
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus [early 15th cent.]
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit étoilée" [1978]

To remain on the 91st tier: 
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 [1904]
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria [early 16th century]
Atterberg: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1912]
Auerbach: Sogno di Stabat Mater [2008]
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 [1781]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Bax: In Memoriam for cor anglais, harp, and string quartet (Irish Elegy) GP 190 [1916]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Berger, W.: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 [1905]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25 [1854]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) [1901]
Clarke: Piano Trio [1921]
Coleridge-Taylor: The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30 [1900]
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto [1977]
Couperin: Les Nations [1726]
Dallapiccola: Three Questions with Two Answers [1962]

To move down 1 to the 92nd tier:
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor [1866]


----------



## Nereffid

Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]


----------



## Highwayman

Sinding: Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 91 [1909]


----------



## Highwayman

Graener: Piano Trio, op. 61 [1923]


----------



## Nereffid

Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 91st tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 90th tier: 
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40 [1852]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima" [1985]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Haas, G. F.: Hyperion [2006]
Hindemith: String Quartet #4, op. 22 [1921]
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi [1521]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Lutosławski: String Quartet [1964]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]

To remain on the 91st tier: 
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, op. 83 [1918]
Enescu: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 16 [1909]
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 [1847]
Fauré: Ballade for Piano and Orchestra, op. 19 [1881]
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11 [1865]
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]
Gallus: Opus musicum, including "O magnum mysterium" [1587]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4 [1993]
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Henze: El Cimarrón [1971]
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" [1951]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #3 in C, op. 22 [1913]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Pärt: Für Alina [1976]
Penderecki: Symphony #1 [1973]

To move down 1 to the 92nd tier:
Martinů: Fantaisie et toccata, H. 281 [1940]


----------



## Highwayman

Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 46th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 44th tier: 
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1 [1908]

To move up 1 to the 45th tier: 
Anonymous, Spanish: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat [late 14th century]
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus" [1708]
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor [1876]
Copland: Clarinet Concerto [1949]
Debussy: Estampes, L 100 [1903]
Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor [1938]
Schubert: Octet in F, D. 803 [1824]
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49 [1906]
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending [1914]

To remain on the 46th tier: 
Brahms: String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67 [1876]
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat, op. 20 [1890]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5 [1898]
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55 [1895]
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82 [1904]
Haydn: Mass #13 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/13 "Schöpfungsmesse" ("Creation Mass") [1801]
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87 [1800]
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1 [1930]
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55 [1908]
Takemitsu: Requiem for String Orchestra [1957]
Taneyev: Piano Quartet in E, op. 20 [1906]

To move down 1 to the 47th tier:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse" [1809]
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 (including the suite) [1926]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459 [1784]


----------



## Nereffid

Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]


----------



## Highwayman

Messager: Solo de Concours [1899]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #35 in A, K. 526 [1787]
Saygun: Symphony #4, op. 53 [1976]
Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 12/3 [1798]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]
Creston: Symphony #2, op. 35 [1944]
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Dufay: Vergene bella [c. 1424]
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar [2000]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Holst: Hymns (9) from the Rig Veda (Vedic Hymns), op. 24 [1907-8]
Kabeláč: Cello Sonata, op. 9 [1941]
Larsson: Pastoral Suite for orchestra, op. 19 [1938]
Lonati: Violin Sonatas (12) [1701]
Malipiero: String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti" [1920]
Penderecki: Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...) [2010]
Poulenc: Mélancolie [1940]
Sumera: Symphony #6 [2000]
Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]
Vaet: Missa pro Defunctis [c. 1560]
Vivanco: Missa Assumpsit Jesus [c. 1614]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Bantock: Old English Suite [1909]
Boulez: Incises [1994, rev. 2001]
Fauré: Preludes (9) for Piano, op. 103 [1910]
Glinka: A Farewell to St. Petersburg, including "The Lark" [1840]
Hahn: Le rossignol éperdu (The Bewildered Nightingale), 53 poèmes pour piano [1902-1910]
Ireland: Concertino Pastorale for string orchestra [1939]
Mignone: Etudes (12) for Guitar [1970]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse [15th century]
Ravel: Menuet Antique [1895; orch. 1929]
Rochberg: String Quartet #4 [1977]
Roussel: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23 [1921]
Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, op. 39 [1938]
Steinberg: Symphony #1 in D, op. 3 [1905-06]
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X [1955]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #2 for flute and clarinet [1924]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Gade: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 5 [1842]
Shapey: String Quartet #6 [1963]
Stockhausen: Freude (Joy) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Schönheit (Beauty) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Welmers: Litanie [1988]


----------



## Highwayman

Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 33rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 32nd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" [probably 1707]
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" [1731]
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices [c. 1595]
Chopin: Mazurkas [1825-1849]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35 "Marche funèbre" [1839]
Debussy: Arabesques (2) for piano, L 66 [1888-91]
Dvořák: String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American" [1893]
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain) [1915]
Fauré: Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50 [1887]
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata" [1923]
Martinů: Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271 [1938]
Ravel: La Valse [1920]
Satie: Gymnopédies [1888]
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905" [1957]
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" [1938]
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49 [1880]

To remain on the 33rd tier: 
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #1 in F, op. 5/1 [1796]
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man [1942]
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor [1879]
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite [1931]
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux [1886]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian" [1896]
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36 [1936]
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48 [1880]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony" [1922]
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras [1930-45]

To move down 1 to the 34th tier:
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman's Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]


----------



## Highwayman

Cowell: Symphony #16 "Icelandic" [1962]


----------



## kyjo

Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor, P. 35 [1902]


----------



## Highwayman

Zhu: Symphony #4 "6.4.2-1" [1990]


----------



## Nereffid

Scesli: Sauh I-IV [1973]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 71st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 69th tier: 
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 [1951]

To move up 1 to the 70th tier: 
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 [1707-13]
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 [1944; rev. 1950s]
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621 [1791]
Praetorius: Terpsichore [1612]
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z. 629 [1692]
Ravel: Tzigane [1924]
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens [1994]
Various, Ms. 564: Codex Chantilly [c. 1390]
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge [1909]
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) [1940]

To remain on the 71st tier: 
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 [1930]
Caccini, G.: Le nuove musiche (The New Music) [1601]
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher" [1764; rev. 1773]
Ligeti: Piano Concerto [1988]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86 [1949]
Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 17 [1889]
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25 [1909]
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave, op. 31 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11 [1871]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian" [1872]
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium [1572]
Webern: Cantata #2, op. 31 [1943]
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano [begun 1964]

To move down 1 to the 72nd tier:
Reicha: 36 Fugues [1803]


----------



## Highwayman

Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]


----------



## kyjo

Stenhammar: String Quartet no. 2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]


----------



## pjang23

Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 7 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25/5 [1790]
Diamond: Symphony #3 [1945]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
La Rue: Magnificats [c. 1500]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Bartók: Hungarian Peasant Songs (15), Sz. 71 [1918]
Creston: Symphony #3 "Three Mysteries", op. 48 [1950]
Dvořák: Gyspsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Erkin: Violin Concerto [1946-7]
Gardner: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 2
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Halévy: La Juive [1835]
Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33 [1915]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Kapustin: Concert Etudes (8), op. 40 [1984]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in E [1823]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]
Rawsthorne: Cello Concerto [1965-66]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat, op. 92 [1952]
Stenhammar: Symphony #1 in F [1903]
Vasks: Symphony #3 [2005]
Wilbye: Weep, weep, mine eyes [1598]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet) [1969]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Artyomov: The Way to Olympus [1978]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 23 [1800]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Concerto Italiano for violin and orchestra [1924]
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione [1982-6]
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]
Lully: Quare Fremuerunt, LWV 67 [1685]
Mimaroğlu: La Ruche [1968]
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74 [1937]
Rubinstein: Das verlorene Paradies, op. 54 [1855]
Scarlatti, A.: Il Mitridate Eupatore [1707]
Stockhausen: Glück (Bliss) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Treue (Fidelity) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Svendsen: Cello Concerto in D, op. 7 [1870]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #3 for male chorus or 7 wind instruments or both together, "Pica-páo" ("Woodpecker") [1925]
Walton: Five Bagatelles [1971]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light) [1997]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 7th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 6th tier: 
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 [1721]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130 and the Große Fuge, op. 133 [1826-7]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894]
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904]
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 [1791]

To remain on the 7th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111 [1822]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902]
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden" [1824]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]

To move down 1 to the 8th tier:
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1826]


----------



## Nereffid

Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c.1732]


----------



## Highwayman

Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]


----------



## science

I'm adding the new works from pages 12-24 of this thread:

Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Cowell: Symphony #16 "Icelandic" [1962]
Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]
Davies, W.: Symphony #2 in G, op. 32 [1911]
Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]
Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]
Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]
Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]
Freitas Branco: Symphony #4 in D major [1952]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Gaos: Symphony #2 "En las montañas de Galicia" [1917-9]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 25 [1872]
Glazunov: Piano Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 75 [1901]
Gordon: Yo Shakespeare [1992]
Gouvy: Octet #1 in E-flat, op. 71 [1879]
Graener: Piano Trio, op. 61 [1923]
Grainger: La Scandinavie for cello and piano [1902]
Greenstein: Clearing, Dawn, Dance [2010]
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994]
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire, op. 45 [1988]
Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]
Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]
Indy: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 35 [1890]
Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]
José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Kahn: Serenade in F minor, op. 73 [1923]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]
Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]
Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Messager: Solo de Concours [1899]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c.1732]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788] 
Piston: Viola Concerto [1957]
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Rabe: What?? [1967]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]
Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor [1902]
Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]
Reznicek: Symphony #4 in F minor [1919]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922]
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto [2000]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]
Rouse: Symphony #1 [1986]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]
Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009]
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D, op. 166 [1921] 
Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]
Scesli: Sauh I-IV [1973]
Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op.113 [1952]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]
Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Shostakovich: Prelude and Scherzo: Two Pieces for string octet, op. 11 [1925]
Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]
Sinding: Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 91 [1909]
Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5]
Spohr: Double quartet #1 in D minor, op. 65 [1823]
Spohr: Fantasie for harp in C minor, op. 35 [1807]
Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Tower: Made in America [2005] 
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]
Walker: String Quartet #1 [1946]
Wallen: Mighty River [2017]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]
Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990]
Zelenka: De Profundis ZWV 50 [1724]
Zhu: Symphony #4 "6.4.2-1" [1990]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]


----------



## Nereffid

Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 20th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 19th tier: 
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 [c. 1704?]
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042 [before 1737]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight" [1801]
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24 [1861]
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2 [1798]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491 [1786]
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71 [1892]
Wagner: Parsifal [1882]

To remain on the 20th tier: 
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 [1611]
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands, D. 940 [1828]
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15 [1838]
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16 [1838, rev. 1850]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 [1878]

We had a 3-way tie for last place so none of the works move down.


----------



## Highwayman

Kreutzer, R.: Violin Concerto #18 in E minor [1805-9]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 8 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Castillon: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 1 [1863-64]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Kernis: Air for violin (or cello or flute) and piano (or orchestra or string quartet) [1995]
Mendelssohn: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op.27 [1835]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 7 [1913]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Variations on a popular Alentejo theme "To Pedro de Freitas Branco" [1951]
Danielpour: Concerto for Orchestra "Zoroastrian Riddles"
Diamond: Symphony #4 [1945]
Dvořák: Legends, op. 59 [1881]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean [2005]
Jirásek: Missa Propria [by 1995]
Lekeu: Cello Sonata in F [1888]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Paine: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 23 [1872-75]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #4 in A, "Holmia" [1929]
Saariaho: Cinq reflets de "L'Amour de loin" [2001]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October" [1927]
Thompson: String Quartet #2 in G [1967]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 [1944]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #6 in A, op. 30/1 [1802]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #7 "Angels" with organ [2001]
Gluck: Paride ed Elena [1770]
Gossec: Le Triomphe de la République [1793]
Harvey: Bird Concerto with Pianosong [2001]
Manoury: Pluton [1988-1989]
Mirzoyan: Symphony for Timpani & Strings [1962]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 1 [1909]
Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]
Ropartz: Symphony #3 in E [1906]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208 [18th cent.]
Stockhausen: Harmonien (Harmonies) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Stockhausen: Urantia from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 [1867]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #4 for 3 horns and trombone [1926]
Watkins: The Phoenix and the Turtle [2014]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Finnissy: Red Earth [1988]
Stockhausen: Balance from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light) [1988]


----------



## Highwayman

Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816]


----------



## Nereffid

Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]


----------



## Highwayman

d'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 91st tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 89th tier: 
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]

To move up 1 to the 90th tier: 
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds"
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18 [1863]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Stanford: Symphony #3 in F minor, op. 28 "Irish" [1887]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1)
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]

To remain on the 91st tier: 
Ramírez: Misa Criolla [1964]
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations [1978]
Ravel: L'heure espagnole [1907]
Reich: The Desert Music [1983]
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" [1882]
Saariaho: Flute Concerto "L'aile du songe" (The Wing of the Dream) [2001]
Schnittke: Symphony #1 [1957]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18 [1888]
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète [1928]
Tabakova: Concerto for Cello and Strings [2008]
Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream [1991]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" [1973]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Verdi: Macbeth [1847]
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas [1958]

To move down 1 to the 92nd tier:
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 135 [1880 or earlier]
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp minor, op. 184 "Romantic" [1896]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 [1948]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 58th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 56th tier: 
Hildegard von Bingen: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum [12th century]

To move up 1 to the 57th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" [1726]
Berg: Lulu [1935]
Enescu: Piano Quintet, op. 29 [1940]
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Grisey: Les Espaces acoustiques [1985]
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob. XX/1a [1786]
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit, including "Puis qu'en oubli" [mid-14th century]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 [1784]
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano [1948-1992]
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D [c. 1700]
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion [1966]
Schoenberg: Pieces (5) for Orchestra, op. 16 [1909]
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29 [1934]
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20 [1888]
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories [1585]
Webern: Im Sommerwind [1904]

To remain on the 58th tier: 
Babbitt: All Set [1957]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060 [c. 1736]
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 [1884]
Donizetti: La fille du régiment [1840]
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61 [1910]
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet [1985]
Hahn: Chansons grises (7) [1890]
Hanson: Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic" [1930]
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob. XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento" [1793]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob. XVI/46 [1770]
Haydn: Symphony #84 in E-flat ("In nomine Domini") [1786]
Haydn: Symphony #87 in A [1786]
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays [1913]
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G [1892]
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" [1778]
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 [1971]
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons [1928]
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000]
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila, op. 47 [1877]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466 [18th cent.]
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder [1910]
Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème" [1904]
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas [probably 1526-1530]
Varèse: Déserts [1954]
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite [1923]
Villa-Lobos: Etudes (12) [1953]
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74 [1811]
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 [1862]

To move down 1 to the 59th tier:
Schubert: Symphony #3 in D, D. 200 [1815]


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]


----------



## kyjo

Onslow: String Quartet no. 21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]


----------



## science

Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]
Dusapin: Etudes for piano [2001]
Fine: String Quartet [1952]
Foss: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 8th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 7th tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]

To remain on the 8th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1826]
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828]
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82 [1919]
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]

To move down 1 to the 9th tier:
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]


----------



## kyjo

Delius: Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. [1892]


----------



## Highwayman

Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 34th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 33rd tier: 
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus [c. 1638]
Bach: Clavier-Übung III [German Organ Mass, 1739]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky" [1806]
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp" [1809]
Brahms: Intermezzi (3), op. 117 [1892]
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101 [1886]
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626 [before 1688]
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795 [1823]
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll [1870]

To remain on the 34th tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" [1801]
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113 [1908]
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37 [1935]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89 [1819]
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters" [1923]
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole [1908]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12 [1837]
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman's Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, op. 54 [1908]
Vasks: String Quartet #4 [1999]

To move down 1 to the 35th tier:
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices" [1909]


----------



## Highwayman

Różycki: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1944]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Varèse: Octandre [1924]


----------



## Highwayman

Fitelberg: Song of the Falcon, op. 18 [1905]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 72nd tier selected the following works... :

To move up 1 to the 71st tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54 [1871]
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Corelli: Violin Sonatas (12), op. 5 [1700]
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea [1643]
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata [1962]
Rautavaara: Symphony #7 "Angel of Light" [1994]
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D [1945]
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments [1920]
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass [1520s]
Tye: Western Wynde Mass [possibly 1540s]

To remain on the 72nd tier: 
Bax: In Memoriam (tone poem for orchestra), GP 179 [1916]
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107 [1896]
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses, op. 54 [1841]
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur [1935]
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten [1977]
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie [1733, 1742]
Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547 [1817]
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 [1914]
Susato: Dansereye [1551]
Verdi: Il Trovatore [1853]

To move down 1 to the 73rd tier:
Pelēcis: Nevertheless [1994]
Reicha: 36 Fugues [1803]


----------



## kyjo

Raff: Symphony no. 2 in C, op. 140 [1866]


----------



## Highwayman

Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales [1911]


----------



## Nereffid

Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]


----------



## Highwayman

MrMeatScience said:


> Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales [1911]


This work is already on the 57th tier.


----------



## MrMeatScience

Highwayman said:


> This work is already on the 57th tier.


Huh, I did a command+F for Ravel and it wasn't one of the 26 results I saw, but it did seem like a confusingly major omission. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## pjang23

MrMeatScience said:


> Huh, I did a command+F for Ravel and it wasn't one of the 26 results I saw, but it did seem like a confusingly major omission. Thanks for the catch!


You probably pressed command+F while the doc was loading. You need to use the Google Doc's find rather than your internet browser's find.


----------



## Nereffid

Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]


----------



## Highwayman

Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 59th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 58th tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 [1753]
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor [1835]
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 [1895]
Glass: Akhnaten [1983]
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus [c. 1503]

To remain on the 59th tier: 
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 [1717-37]
Beethoven: Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise" [c. 1810]
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis [1682]
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009]
Carter: String Quartet #3 [1971]
Carter: Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei [1996]
Feldman: For Philip Guston [1984]
Feldman: Piano, Viola, Violin, Cello [1987]
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco [1980]
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale" [by 1777]
Haydn: Symphony #55 in E-flat, "The Schoolmaster" [by 1774]
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D [1786]
Ketelbey: In a Persian Market [1921]
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre [1977; rev. 1996]
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 [1968]
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto, op. 57 [1928]
Partch: Delusion of the Fury [1966]
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20 [1915]
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1925]
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances [1917, 1923, 1932]
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron [1932]
Schubert: Symphony #3 in D, D. 200 [1815]
Stravinsky: Symphony in C [1940]
Varèse: Arcana [1927]
Varèse: Ionisation [1931]

To move down 1 to the 60th tier:
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78 [1877]


----------



## science

MrMeatScience said:


> Huh, I did a command+F for Ravel and it wasn't one of the 26 results I saw, but it did seem like a confusingly major omission. Thanks for the catch!


You might also want to see the alphabetical list, which loads much more quickly.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 90th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 88th tier: 
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]

To move up 1 to the 89th tier: 
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig" [1724]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 [1953]
Bax: Symphony #3 [1929]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Cabezón: Obras de Música [published 1578]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Davies: Naxos Quartets [2001-2007]
Dufay: Ave regina caelorum [mid-1460s]
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus [early 15th cent.]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Fuchs: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat, op. 102 [1914]
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor [published 1958]
Glass: Glassworks [1982]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Hindemith: String Quartet #4, op. 22 [1921]
Ives: String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army" [1896]
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi [1521]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]

To remain on the 90th tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor [1865]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76 [1922]
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #2, op. 72a [1805]
Bellini: I Puritani [1835]
Bernstein: Candide [1956; rev. 1989]
Brahms: Rinaldo, op. 50 [1868]
Cerha: Spiegel [1961]
Couperin, L.: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher [c. 1652]
Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero [1948]
Delibes: Coppélia [1870]
Duparc: La vie antérieure [1884; orch. 1913]
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit étoilée" [1978]
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40 [1852]
Gershwin: Cuban Overture [1932]
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 [1952]
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima" [1985]
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" [1996]
Haas, G. F.: Hyperion [2006]
Handel: Agrippina, HWV 6 [1709-10]
Handel: Apollo e Dafne, HWV 122 [1710]
Haydn: Symphony #7 in C "Le Midi" [1761]
Haydn: Symphony #52 in C minor [1771-2]
Higdon: Violin Concerto [2008]
Holst: First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1 [1909]
Hovhaness: The Prayer of Saint Gregory [1946]
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra [1878]
Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag [1899]
Langgaard: String Quartet #2, BVN 145 [1918; rev. 1931]
Liszt: Via Crucis, S.53 [1879]
Lully: Armide, LWV 71 [1686]

To move down 1 to the 91st tier:
Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61 [1861]
Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259 [1850]


----------



## science

Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]


----------



## Nereffid

Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]


----------



## Highwayman

Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37 [1877]


----------



## Highwayman

Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]


----------



## science

Cmiral: Altered Mind of 20-20 [2020]
Wishart: Globalalia [2004]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 106th tier, part 1 had very dramatic results, selecting the following works...

To move up 2 to the 104th tier: 
Alwyn: Symphony #3 [1955-56]
Andreae: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, op. 14 [1908]
Antheil: Symphony #4 [1942]
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor [1915]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecelia [1942]
Britten: Violin Concerto, op. 15 [1939]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Casella: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1905-06]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]
Chen & He: Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto [1959]
Chin: Double Concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble [2002]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Creston: Symphony #2, op. 35 [1944]
Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing [2006]

To move up 1 to the 105th tier: 
Adams: Dr. Atomic [2005]
Adès: Powder Her Face, op. 14 [1995]
Alwyn: Miss Julie [1977]
Antill: Corroboree [1946]
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 7 [1913]
Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar & Orchestra in A minor, op.72 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #16 "Herr Gott, dich loben wir" [1726]
Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225 [probably c. 1727]
Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #1 in E-flat, op. 1/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 [1798]
Bloch: String Quartet #3 [1952]
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Variations on a popular Alentejo theme "To Pedro de Freitas Branco" [1951]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 2 [1853]
Brahms: Romances from Tieck's Liebesgeschichte der schönen Magelone, op. 33 [1861-9]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 72, including "Alte Liebe" and "O kühler Wald" [1876-77]
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 [1932]
Britten: Lachrymae (Reflections on a Song of John Dowland), op. 48 [1950]
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70 [1963]
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 [1945]
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina [15th century]
Carbonelli: Sonate da camera, #1-6 [1729]
Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]
Catoire: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 28 [1914]
Charpentier: Actéon [1683]
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles [2016]
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 8 [1829]
Coates, E.: London Suite [1933]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Copland: Old American Songs [1950, 1952]
Couperin: Versets (4) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1703]
Danielpour: Concerto for Orchestra "Zoroastrian Riddles"
Danzi: Wind Quintets, op. 56 [1821]
Davies: Worldes Blis [1969]

To remain on the 106th tier: 
Adams: Road Movies [1995]
Adams: Scheherazade.2 [2014]
Adams: The Wound Dresser [1989]
Albert: Tiefland [1902]
Auerbach: Symphony #1 "Chimera" [2006]
Bartók: Bagatelles (14), Sz. 38 [1908]
Bartók: Hungarian Peasant Songs (15), Sz. 71 [1918]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #1 [1995]
Beethoven: Rondos (2) for piano, op. 51 [c. 1796-8]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 12/3 [1798]
Bennett: Piano Concerto #5 in F minor [1836]
Bloch: Avodath Hakodesh (Sacred Service) [1933]
Bloch: Helvetia [1929]
Børresen: Symphony #2 in A, op. 7 "The Ocean" [1904]
Britten: Phaedra, op. 93 [1975]
Cage: Etudes Australes [1975]
Coates, G.: Symphony #1 "Music on Open Strings" [1972]
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)
Coulthard: Piano Concerto [1960, rev. 1967]
Cras: Concerto pour piano et orchestra [1931]
Cras: Piano Quintet [1922]
Creston: Symphony #3 "Three Mysteries", op. 48 [1950]
Daquin: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1735]
Davies: Strathclyde Concerto #9 for six woodwind instruments and orchestra [1994]
Davies: Trumpet Concerto [1988]

To move down 1 to the 107th tier:
Bantock: Thalaba, the Destroyer [1900]
Berio: Concerto for Two Pianos [1973]
Boëllmann: Symphony in F, op. 24 [1894]
Boughton: The Immortal Hour [1912]
Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 21st tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 20th tier: 
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40 [1865]
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame [before 1365]
Schnittke: Piano Quintet [1976]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57 [1940]
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112 [1926]

To remain on the 21st tier: 
Beethoven: "Triple" Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C, op. 56 [1805]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest" [1802]
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas [c. 1676]
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934]
Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 & 935 [1827]
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra, op. 30 [1896]
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms [1930]

To move down 1 to the 22nd tier:
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 [1826]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]


----------



## Nereffid

Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]


----------



## Highwayman

Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 106th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 104th tier: 
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dufay: Vergene bella [c. 1424]
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 51, including "Au cimetière" and "Spleen" [1888, 1890]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]
Fujikura: Ice [2009-10]
Gubaidulina: ...The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair [2005]
Guiot de Dijon: Chanterai por mon corage

To move up 1 to the 105th tier: 
Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, L. 62 [1888]
Debussy: Proses lyriques, L 84 [1893]
Debussy: Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131 [1915]
Delalande: Majesté [1681]
Delius: Paris - The Song of a Great City [1900]
Delius: Small Tone Poems (3): #1. Summer Evening [1890]
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Diamond: Symphony #4 [1945]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Dohnányi: Winterreigen (Winter Dances), op. 13 [1905]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Dvořák: Legends, op. 59 [1881]
Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Englund: Cello Concerto [1954]
Erkin: Violin Concerto [1946-7]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Farrenc: Flute Trio in E minor, op. 45 [1857]
Fauré: Duets (2) for two sopranos, op. 10 [1873]
Fayrfax: Magnificat "Regale" (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Françaix: Divertissement for oboe, clarinet and bassoon [1947]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Frühling: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 40 [1925?]
Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Giuliani: Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124
Glass, L.: Symphony #3 in D, op. 30 "Forest Symphony" [1901]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Golijov: Ainadamar [2003]
Górecki: Kleines Requiem für eine Polka, op. 66 [1993]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Guilmant: Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42 [1875]
Haas, G. F.: ... und ... [2008-2009]
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto [2001]
Halévy: La Juive [1835]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Handel: Organ Concerto #13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]
Handel: Orlando, HWV 31 [1733]
Handel: Rodelina, HWV 19 [1725]
Handel: Semele, HWV 58 [1744]
Hanson: Elegy in Memory of My Friend Serge Koussevitsky, op. 44 [1956]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Hanson: The Lament for Beowulf [1925]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 [1919]

To remain on the 106th tier: 
Debussy: Lindaraja, L 97 [1901]
Debussy: Tarantelle styrienne (Danse), L 69 [1890]
Dusapin: String Quartet #7 "OpenTime"[2009]
Dyson: Violin Concerto [1942]
Elgar: Scenes from the Bavarian Highlands, op. 27 [1896]
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar [2000]
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 [1889-91]
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, H. 32 [1811]
Gardner: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 2 [1947]
Gibbs: Symphony #3 in B-flat, op. 104 "Westmorland" [1943-44]
Gilson: La mer, four symphonic sketches [1892]
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2 [1937]
Glass: Concerto Fantasy for Two Timpanists and Orchestra
Gordon: Weather [1997]
Griffes: Roman Sketches, op. 7 [1916]
Gulda: Concerto for Cello and Wind Orchestra [1988]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #3 "In iij. Noct." [2001]
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 [1713]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Hartmann J. P. E.: Vølvens spådom [1872]

To move down 1 to the 107th tier:
Dusapin: String Quartet #5 [2005]
Dusapin: String Quartet #6 "Hinterland" [2009]
Dvořák: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 10 [1873/87-89]
Dvořák: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 13 [1874]
Eberl: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 40 [1803]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #5, op. 153 [1936]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 90th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 88th tier: 
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]

To move up 1 to the 89th tier: 
Lutosławski: String Quartet [1964]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Saygun: Symphony #1, op. 29 [1953]
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola (Four Pieces on Only One Note) [1959]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Varèse: Density 21.5 [1936, 1946]
Varèse: Intégrales [1923]
Xenakis: Mists [1981]

To remain on the 90th tier: 
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied [1878-80]
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 [1955]
Massenet: Manon [1882]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor [1823]
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte [1950]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301 [1778]
Murail: Winter Fragments [2000]
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" [2008]
Peterson-Berger: Frösöblomster I, op. 16 [1896]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds" [1975]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #3 in C, op. 32 [1873; 2nd version 1886]
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18 [1863]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Say: Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia" [2011]
Saygun: Anadolu'dan (From Anatolia), op. 25 [1945]
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" [1967]
Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé, op. 50 [1907]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum [1930]
Stanford: Symphony #3 in F minor, op. 28 "Irish" [1887]
Tippett: A Child of Our Time [1941]
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli [1953]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1) [1994]
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 in G minor [1909]
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 [1858]
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 [1811; rev. 1822]
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 [1968]

To move down 1 to the 91st tier:
Rachmaninoff: Suite #1 for 2 pianos, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux" [1893]
Rubbra: Symphony #6, op. 80 [1954]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 74th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 72nd tier: 
Arnold: Symphony #5, op. 74 [1961]
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (the Hunting Cantata) [1713]
Barber: Cello Sonata in C minor, op. 6 [1932]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 in D, op. 102/2 [1815]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 [1883]
Martinů: Symphony #4, H. 305 [1945]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation" [1788]
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17 [1903]
Raff: Symphony #3 in F, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)" [1869]

To move up 1 to the 73rd tier: 
Andreae: Piano Trio #1 in F minor, op. 1 [1901]
Bliss: Oboe Quintet [1927]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Copland: Rodeo [1942]
Dvořák: The Wild Dove (The Wood Dove), op. 110 [1896]
Elgar: In the South (Alassio), op. 50 [1904]
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 [1939]
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis [1615]
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #3 in F, op. 47 [1883]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 36 [1925]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Janáček: Taras Bulba [1918]
Kancheli: Liturgy for Viola and Orchestra, "Mourned by the Wind" [1989]
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini [1941; rev. 1978]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Moeran: Violin Concerto [1941]
Nielsen: String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1890]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #1, op. 41 [1968]
Scarlatti, D.: Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30 [18th cent.]
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34 [1915]
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments [1923]
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto [1951]
Walton: Violin Concerto [1939]

To remain on the 74th tier: 
Adam: Giselle [1841]
Berg: Pieces (4) for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 [1913]
Froberger: Lamentation on the Death of Ferdinand III, FbWV 633 [c. 1657]
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob. XV/29 [1797 or before]
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto [1999; rev. 2003]
Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges [1925]
Reich: Six Pianos (and the transposition Six Marimbas) [1973 (1986)]
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 [1831]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 [1968]
Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, op. 134 [1968]
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex [1927]
Warlock: Capriol Suite [1926]

To move down 1 to the 75th tier:
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy [1937]


----------



## Highwayman

Slonimsky, S.: Symphony #10 "Infernal Circles" [1992]


----------



## Highwayman

Smyth: Mass in D [1891]


----------



## science

I messed up the link on the 74th tier. In case anyone wants to see the google sheet, here's a link that works.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 47th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 46th tier: 
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess [1935]
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Eurydice) [1762, 1774]
Gounod: Faust [1859]
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G [1787]
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro [1594]
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp [1910]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459 [1784]
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" [1784]
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" [1786]
Poulenc: Gloria [1959]
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes [1736]
Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135 [1969]
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale) [1918]
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor [1903]

To remain on the 47th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse" [1809]
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22 [1834]
Finzi: Eclogue for piano and string orchestra, op. 10 [1956]
Haas, G. F.: in vain [2000]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie (S.161) [1837-49]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Première année: Suisse (S.160)
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 [1946]
Revueltas: Sensemayá [1937]
Saariaho: Cendres [1998]
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 [1928]
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 [1940]

To move down 1 to the 48th tier:
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 (including the suite) [1926]


----------



## Highwayman

Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 106th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 104th tier: 
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Hindemith: Clarinet Quintet, op. 30 [1923, rev. 1954]
Hindemith: Violin Concerto [1939]
Höller: Sphären (Spheres) [2006]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
Juon: Piano Sextet in C minor, op. 22 [1902]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Korngold: Piano Quintet in E, op. 15 [1921-22]
Landini: Gram piant' a gli ochi, greve doglia al core [14th century]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Lekeu: Cello Sonata in F [1888]
Ligeti: San Francisco Polyphony [1973-1974]
Manchicourt: Laudate Dominum [1539]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]

To move up 1 to the 105th tier: 
Hearne: Sound from the Bench for mixed chorus, two electric guitars, and percussion [2014]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Hindemith: Horn Concerto [1949]
Holmboe: Viola Concerto, op. 189 [1992]
Holst: Beni Mora, op. 29/1 [1910]
Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean [2005]
Howells: Concerto for Strings [1938]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E op. 110 [1814]
Ireland: Legend for piano and orchestra [1933]
Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Janáček: The Eternal Gospel [1914]
Jolivet: Chant de Linos [1944]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Jolivet: Trumpet Concerto #2 [1954]
Juon: Piano Quintet #2 in F, op. 44 [1909]
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B-flat, op. 71 [1962]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 44 [1945]
Kabeláč: Cello Sonata, op. 9 [1941]
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124 [1933]
Kurtág: Fin de Partie [2018]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Leifs: Hafís, op. 63 [1965]
Ligeti: Aventures [1962]
Ligeti: Ramifications [1968-1969]
Lilburn: Symphony #2 [1951]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Lloyd: Symphony #6 [1956]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables [1990]
Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]
Luython: Missa Sex Vocum Super Filiae Jerusalem [1609]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Martin: In terra pax [1944-45]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Martinů: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra [1952-53]
Medtner: Sonata-Ballade in F-sharp, op. 27 [1912-14]
Melartin: Symphony #4 in E, "Summer Symphony", op. 80 [1912]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #3 in B minor, op. 3 [1825]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]

To remain on the 106th tier: 
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F [1774-9]
Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F [1784]
Hensel (Mendelssohn), F.: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11 [1846-47]
Herzogenberg: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 70 [1889]
Hindemith: Viola Sonata in F, op. 11/4 [1919]
Holst: Hymns (9) from the Rig Veda (Vedic Hymns), op. 24 [1907-8]
Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33 [1915]
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 [1916]
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid [1947]
Isaac: Missa Virgo prudentissima [c. 1507]
Jirásek: Missa Propria [by 1995]
Kapustin: Concert Etudes (8), op. 40 [1984]
Kilar: Angelus [1984]
Kilar: Krzesany [1974]
Kodallı: Cello Concerto, op. 28
Lachenmann: Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) [1982-4]
Lalo: Concerto russe, op. 29
Larsson: Pastoral Suite for orchestra, op. 19 [1938]
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S.394 [1841]
Lonati: Violin Sonatas (12) [1701]
Malipiero: String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti" [1920]
Melartin: Symphony #2 in E minor [1904]
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat [1824]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in E [1823]
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine [1864]
Moeran: Rhapsody #3 in F-sharp for piano and orchestra [1943]

To move down 1 to the 107th tier:
Keuris: Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Orchestra


----------



## Highwayman

Schlegel: Piano Quartet in C, op. 14 [c. 1886-8]


----------



## Nereffid

Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 106th tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 104th tier: 
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Pejačević: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 40 [1915-18]
Pettersson: Symphony #10 [1972]
Pettersson: Symphony #15 [1978]
Piccinini: Intavolatura di liuto et di chitarrone [c. 1623]
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Saariaho: Cinq reflets de "L'Amour de loin" [2001]
Saariaho: Circle Map [2012]
Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]

To move up 1 to the 105th tier: 
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #32 in B-flat, K. 454 [1784]
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nielsen: Moderen, especially Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting) [1921]
Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]
Nordheim: Epitaffio [1963; rev. 1977]
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen [1968]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Paine: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 23 [1872-75]
Palestrina: Missa ***** sum [c. 1590]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Panufnik, A.: Cello Concerto [1991]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Pärt: Passio (St. John Passion) [1982]
Penderecki: Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...) [2010]
Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #4 in A, "Holmia" [1929]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Pettersson: Vox Humana [1974]
Ponce: Concierto del sur [1941]
Popov: Chamber Symphony, op. 2 [1927]
Poulenc: Mélancolie [1940]
Price: Mississippi River Suite [1934]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Raff: Cello Concerto #2 in G [1876]
Rameau: Platée [1745]
Rawsthorne: Cello Concerto [1965-66]
Reger: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue in E minor, op. 127 [1913]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Rore: Missa Doulce Memoire [16th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Rózsa: Cello Concerto, op. 32 [1967-68]
Ruders: Solar Trilogy [1992-1995]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 119 [1902]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1872]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Salonen: Violin Concerto [2009]
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Satie: Parade [1917]
Saygun: Symphony #3, op. 39 [1960]
Scarlatti, D.: Iste confessor [by 1715]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmidt: Symphony #1 in E [1896-1899]

To remain on the 106th tier: 
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes [2003]
Neuwirth: Le Encantadas o le avventure nel mare delle meraviglie [2014-5]
Nielsen: Commotio, op. 58 [1931]
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life) [1966]
Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]
Novák: In the Tatra Mountains, op. 26 [1907]
Nowowiejski: Organ Symphonies (9), op. 45 [c. 1929-31]
Nystroem: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia Tramontana" [1965]
Paderewski: Symphony in B minor "Polonia" [1909]
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [1982-4]
Penderecki: Fonogrammi [1961]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #2 in E-flat, "Sunnanfärd" ("The Journey of Southerly Winds") [1910]
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke (5 Pieces for Orchestra) [1997]
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" [1996]
Raff: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 112 [1863]
Reich: Come Out [1966]
Rheinberger: 12 Monologues, op. 162 [1890]
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade: 'Stückphantasien' (Fantasy Pieces) for violin and piano [1994]
Rochberg: String Quartet #6 [1978]
Rouse: Concert de Gaudi for Guitar and Orchestra [1999]
Saint-Saëns: Le rouet d'Omphale, op. 31 [1871]
Scelsi: Anagamin "The one who is faced with a choice between going back and refusing to go on" for strings [1965]
Scelsi: Ohoi "The Creative Principles" for 16 strings [1966]
Scelsi: Okanagon for harp, tamtam & double bass [1968]

To move down 1 to the 107th tier:
Palestine: Strumming Music [1975]


----------



## kyjo

Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 60th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 59th tier: 
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20 [1940]
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle [1940]
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci [1892]
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements [1945]
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589 [probably 1715]

To remain on the 60th tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 9 [1722]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69 [1808]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #6 in F, op. 10/2 [1797]
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, op. 17 [1839]
Biber: Requiem à 15 [1687]
Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25 [1907]
Brahms: Ernste Gesänge (4 Serious Songs), op. 121 [1896]
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31 [1943]
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12 [1909]
Fauré: Barcarolles [1880-1921]
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 [1883]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" [by 1794]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77 [1964]
Martinů: Magic Nights, H. 119 [1918]
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" [1925]
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons) [1970]
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (Sinfonia Concertante) in E minor, op. 125 [1952]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10 [1908]
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah, ZWV 53 [1722]

To move down 1 to the 61st tier:
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78 [1877]


----------



## Highwayman

Howells: Oboe Sonata [1942]


----------



## kyjo

Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]


----------



## Highwayman

Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]


----------



## science

Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]
Kancheli: Silent Prayer [2007]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780] 
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E, C 50 [published 1797]
Vasks: Credo [2009]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 89th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 87th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]

To move up 1 to the 88th tier: 
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 [1913]
Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre" [1922]
Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48 [1944]
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 [1950]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75 [1921]
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor [1902]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Catoire: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 31 [1916]
Decaux: Clairs de lune [1900-1907]
Delibes: Sylvia [1876]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 [1916]
Godowsky: Studies on Chopin's Études [1894-1914]
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony, op. 26 [1875]
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury" [1770-71]
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 [1957]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Lutosławski: String Quartet [1964]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]

To remain on the 89th tier: 
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer [1991]
Barraqué: Piano Sonata [1952]
Berio: Sequenza IV for piano [1966]
Borodin: String Quartet #1 in A [1879]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Franck: Prélude, aria et final, op. 23 [1887]
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68 [1897]
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24 [1876]
Harrison, L.: Concerto for Organ and Percussion [1972]
Haydn: Piano Trio #43 in C, Hob. XV/27 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]
Haydn: Symphony #8 in G "Le Soir" [1761]
Mathias: Harp Concerto, op. 50 [1970]
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E, op. 14 [1824]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" [1948]
Panufnik, A.: Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3) [1963]
Penderecki: Credo [1998]
Penderecki: Polish Requiem [1984]

To move down 1 to the 90th tier:
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2 [1820]


----------



## Highwayman

Bitsch: Bassoon Concertino [1948]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 75th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 73rd tier: 
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7 [1892]

To move up 1 to the 74th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, op. 22 [1800]
Bridge: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor, H. 94 "Phantasie" [1910]
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy [1937]
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) [1997]
Ligeti: Bagatelles (6) for Wind Quintet [1953]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1837]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Rameau: Les Grands Motets [1715-22; rev. 1751]
Rorem: Symphony #3 [1958]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11 [1883]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor [1957]
Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]
Xenakis: Pithoprakta [1956]

To remain on the 75th tier: 
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op.26 [1949]
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56 [1915]
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36 [1908]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Boulez: Messagesquisse [1976]
Carter: String Quartet #2 [1959]
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat [by 1814]
Harris: Symphony #3 [1939]
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 [1824]
Ives: String Quartet #2 [1913]
Ives: Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting" [1910]
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3 [1733]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365 [1777]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545 [1788]
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201 [1774]
Pierné: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12 [1887]
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre [1928]
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 [1901]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4 in C minor, op. 44 [1875]
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 [1947]
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 [1895]
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 [1906; rev. 1914]
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music [1938]

To move down 1 to the 76th tier:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat [1862]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17 [1858]


----------



## Highwayman

Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]


----------



## kyjo

Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 9th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 8th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein" [1804]
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 [1891]
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896]
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 [1789]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960]

To remain on the 9th tier: 
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079 [1747]
Debussy: La Mer, L 109 [1905]
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 [1788]
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 [1902]

To move down 1 to the 10th tier:
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 106th tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 104th tier: 
Schmitt: Symphonie Concertante, op. 82 [1932]
Schnittke: Symphony #4 [1983]
Stenhammar: Symphony #1 in F [1903]
Stravinsky: Mass [1948]
Szymanowski: Love Songs of Hafiz, opp. 24 & 26 [1911-14]
Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Aeriality [2011]
Tubin: Symphony #6 [1953-54]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Weber, Ilse: Wiegala [c. 1942]
Webern: Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet op. 9 [1913]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]

To move up 1 to the 105th tier: 
Schmitt: Ombres, op. 64 [1913-17]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]
Schnittke: Symphony #6 [1992]
Schnittke: Symphony #7 [1993]
Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121 [1851]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]
Scriabin/Nemtin: Preparation for the Final Mystery [1998]
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming [1998]
Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra [1947]
Shaw: Blueprint [2016]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat, op. 92 [1952]
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October" [1927]
Sinding: Symphony #1 in D Minor, op. 21 [1890, rev. 1895]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including "The Blue Bird" [1910]
Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 39, including "Befreit" [1898]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance [1879]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Sumera: Symphony #6 [2000]
Svendsen: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15 [1874]
Sviridov: The Snowstorm, musical illustrations after Pushkin [1975]
Takemitsu: How Slow the Wind [1991]
Tavener: The Lamb [1982]
Tcherepnin, A.: Piano Concerto #4, op. 78 "Fantaisie" [1947]
Thompson: String Quartet #2 in G [1967]
Tippett: Triple Concerto for violin, viola, and cello [1980]
Vaet: Missa Ego flos campi [16th century]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Vivanco: Missa Assumpsit Jesus [c. 1614]
Wagner: Rienzi [1847]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 [1944]
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]
Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet) [1969]
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat "To my Fatherland" [1907]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]

To remain on the 106th tier: 
Schmitt: Crépuscules, op. 56 [1911]
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 [1820]
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 [1821]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408 [1816]
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80 [1847]
Scott: Cello Concerto [1937]
Scriabin: Dances [1906-1914]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 [2005]
Sessions: String Quartet #2 [1951]
Shcherbachov: Nonet for 7 instruments, voice and dancer, op. 10 [1919]
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, op. 145 (and 145a)
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 [2000]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" [1913]
Still: Symphony #2 "Song of a New Race" [1937]
Thomson: String Quartet #2 [1937, rev. 1957]
Turina: Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84 [1930, 1934]
Vaet: Missa pro Defunctis [c. 1560]
Vasks: Symphony #3 [2005]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5 [1931]
Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]
Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]
Wilbye: Weep, weep, mine eyes [1598]

To move down 1 to the 107th tier:
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto [2014]
Welmers: Laudate Dominum [1979]
Welmers: Sequens [1979]


----------



## science

Pisaro: Fields Have Ears [2010]


----------



## science

I'll go ahead and add these works to our bottom tier:



science said:


> Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]





pjang23 said:


> Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
> Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
> Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
> Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]





Highwayman said:


> Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]





science said:


> Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]





Highwayman said:


> Bitsch: Bassoon Concertino [1948]





Highwayman said:


> Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]





Highwayman said:


> Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]





kyjo said:


> Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]





science said:


> Cmiral: Altered Mind of 20-20 [2020]





science said:


> Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]





kyjo said:


> Delius: Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. [1892]





Nereffid said:


> Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]





Highwayman said:


> D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]





Nereffid said:


> Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]





science said:


> Dusapin: Etudes for piano [2001]





science said:


> Fine: String Quartet [1952]





Highwayman said:


> Fitelberg: Song of the Falcon, op. 18 [1905]





science said:


> Foss: String Quartet #3 [1976]





Highwayman said:


> Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37 [1877]





science said:


> Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]





Highwayman said:


> Howells: Oboe Sonata [1942]





Nereffid said:


> Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]





Nereffid said:


> Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]





science said:


> Kancheli: Silent Prayer [2007]





Highwayman said:


> Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]





Highwayman said:


> Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816]





Highwayman said:


> Kreutzer, R.: Violin Concerto #18 in E minor [1805-9]





Nereffid said:


> Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]





kyjo said:


> Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006]





kyjo said:


> Onslow: String Quartet #21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]





Highwayman said:


> Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]





science said:


> Pisaro: Fields Have Ears [2010]





MrMeatScience said:


> Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]





kyjo said:


> Raff: Symphony no. 2 in C, op. 140 [1866]





Nereffid said:


> Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]





science said:


> Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]





Highwayman said:


> Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]





science said:


> Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
> Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E, C 50 [published 1797]





Highwayman said:


> Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]





kyjo said:


> Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]





Highwayman said:


> Różycki: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1944]





Highwayman said:


> Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]





Highwayman said:


> Schlegel: Piano Quartet in C, op. 14 [c. 1886-8]





science said:


> Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003]





Highwayman said:


> Slonimsky, S.: Symphony #10 "Infernal Circles" [1992]





Highwayman said:


> Smyth: Mass in D [1891]





Nereffid said:


> Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]





MrMeatScience said:


> Varèse: Octandre [1924]





science said:


> Vasks: Credo [2009]





science said:


> Wishart: Globalalia [2004]


That puts us at 5,802 works that we've recommended.


----------



## science

I made a reference thread for Weiss's lute sonata in A minor, "L'infidèle," so I'll go ahead and move it up from the 100th to the 90th tier. That's a pretty big jump.

Feel free to read the OP and see how to do this for your own favorite works!


----------



## science

I'm still a few days ahead, so these are my additions (up to Oct 19):

Danielpour: A Woman's Life on texts by Maya Angelou [2007]
Danielpour: Darkness in the Ancient Valley [2011]
Danielpour: First Light [1988]
Danielpour: Margaret Garner [2005]
Danielpour: The Enchanted Garden [1992]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 22nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 21st tier: 
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic", WAB 104 [1874]
Franck: Violin Sonata in A [1886]
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515]
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague" [1786]
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde" [1824]
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]
Verdi: Requiem [1874]

To remain on the 22nd tier: 
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica" [1954]
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041 [c. 1723]
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 [1922]
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, op. 4 [1899]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 [1826]
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43 [1936]
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63 [1911]

To move down 1 to the 23rd tier:
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485 [1816]


----------



## Highwayman

Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1996]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 61st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 59th tier: 
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica" [1952]

To move up 1 to the 60th tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171 [1751]
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23 [1904]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482 [original c. 1770; arr. Grützmacher 1895]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 [1915]
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78 [1877]
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd [1946]
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1585]
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn [1905]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13 [1827]
Rachmaninoff: Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42 [1931]
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950 [1828]
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20 [1896]
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori [1993]
Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor [1943]

To remain on the 61st tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" [13th cent.]
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 [1894]
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière" [1845]
Delius: Florida Suite [1887]
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore [1832]
Glass: Aguas da Amazonia [1999]
Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108 [1857]
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto [1970]
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3 in E minor, op. 57 "Epica" [1938]
Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi [1937]
Moeran: String Quartet #1 in A minor [1921]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478 [1785]
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring" [1782]
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 [1783]
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81 [1949]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 [1905]
Schuman: Symphony #3 [1941]
Stravinsky: Les Noces (The Wedding) [1923]

To move down 1 to the 62nd tier:
Cage: ASLSP [1987]
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello [1928]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15 [1906]


----------



## science

I have created a reference thread for Cage's ASLSP, promoting it from the 62nd to the 55th tier.

If you would like to do this for your own favorite works, please see the instructions in the OP of this thread.


----------



## Highwayman

Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]


----------



## calvinpv

The number (and choices) of Rihm pieces currently in the list is pitiful.

Rihm: Sphäre um Sphäre for chamber ensemble [1992-2003]


----------



## science

calvinpv said:


> The number (and choices) of Rihm pieces currently in the list is pitiful.


Feel free to add several at a time.


----------



## Nereffid

Nepomuceno: Symphony in G minor [1893]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 35th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 34th tier: 
Chopin: Études [1829-41]
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21 [1829]
Chopin: Polonaises [1817-1846], including the Polonaise-fantaisie in A-flat, op. 61 [1846]
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39 [1904]
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 [1955]
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock" [1794]
Ives: The Unanswered Question [1908]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80 [1847]
Puccini: Tosca [1900]
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung, op. 24 [1889]
Wagner: Tannhäuser [1845]

To remain on the 35th tier: 
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801 [1723]
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 [1735]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15 [1795, rev. 1800]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 [1923]
Brahms: Fantasias (7), op. 116 [1892]
Debussy: Jeux, L 126 [1913]
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob. VIIe/1 [1796]
Ravel: Miroirs [1905]
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians [1976]
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices" [1909]

To move down 1 to the 36th tier:
Schumann: Waldszenen, op. 82 [1849]


----------



## Highwayman

Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]


----------



## calvinpv

science said:


> Feel free to add several at a time.


Well, don't mind if I do:

Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]
Rihm: Jakob Lenz, opera [1977-1978]
Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine, opera [1983-1986]
Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico), opera [1987-1991]
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
Rihm: Dionysos, opera [2009-2010]


----------



## science

calvinpv said:


> Well, don't mind if I do:
> 
> Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
> Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]
> Rihm: Jakob Lenz, opera [1977-1978]
> Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
> Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine, opera [1983-1986]
> Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico), opera [1987-1991]
> Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
> Rihm: Dionysos, opera [2009-2010]


So those have you covered up to October 21st....


----------



## science

Our votes on the 48th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 47th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" [1727]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99 [1886]
Debussy: Études (12), L 136 [1915]
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88 [1902]
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic" [1879]
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80 [1898]
Gubaidulina: Offertorium [1980; rev. 1982, 1986]
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" [1953]
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi [15th century]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 in F-sharp minor, op. 108 [1960]
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 [c. 1721]

To remain on the 48th tier: 
Adams: Nixon in China [1987]
Antheil: Ballet Mécanique [1924]
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84 [1810]
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34 [1945]
Chausson: Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25 [1896]
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children [1970]
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 [1892]
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11 [1901]
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15 (including the suite) [1926]
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum [1550s]
Stravinsky: Pulcinella [1920]
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D [1931]
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30 [1911]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" [1909]

To move down 1 to the 49th tier:
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila [1842]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 89th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 87th tier: 
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]

To move up 1 to the 88th tier: 
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Poulenc: Motets (4) pour le temps de Noël [1952]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Reicha: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 89 [c. 1820]
Rossini: La Cenerentola [1817]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Saygun: Symphony #1, op. 29 [1953]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Varèse: Intégrales [1923]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D, RV 93 [1730s]
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 [c. 1717]
Wassenaer: Sei Concerti Armonici [1740]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]
Wellesz: Symphony #2, op. 65 "The English" [1948]

To remain on the 89th tier: 
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" [1995]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3 [1892]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G [1927]
Reich: Proverb [1995]
Röntgen: Piano Concerto #2 in D, op. 18 [1879]
Rossini: La Gazza Ladra (The Thieving Magpie) [1817]
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola (Four Pieces on Only One Note) [1959]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #11 in F minor, D. 625 [1818]
Schuman: Symphony #4 [1941]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 [1892]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 [1964]
Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14 [1912]
Stravinsky: Orpheus [1948]
Suppé: Dichter und Bauer (Poet and Peasant) Overture [1846]
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1 [1884]
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis [c. 1943]
Varèse: Density 21.5 [1936, 1946]
Vaughan Williams: Mystical Songs (5) [1911]
Verdi: La Forza del Destino [1862]
Villa-Lobos: Preludes (5) for guitar [1940]
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" [1986]
Xenakis: Mists [1981]

To move down 1 to the 90th tier:
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, op. 67 [1889, 1891]


----------



## Highwayman

Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 10th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 9th tier: 
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 [1720]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 [1858]
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 [1901]
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) [1725]

To remain on the 10th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata" [1805]
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61 [1806]
Berg: Violin Concerto [1935]
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73 [1877]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]

To move down 1 to the 11th tier:
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" [1731]
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]


----------



## Highwayman

Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 76th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 74th tier: 
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120 [1945]

To move up 1 to the 75th tier: 
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 [c. 1708-12]
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 [17th century]
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19 [1892]
Dvořák: Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44 [1878]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 24 [1922]
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 [1949]
Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet and piano quintet, op. 34 [1919]
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 [1981]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves [1934]

To remain on the 76th tier: 
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music [1998]
Anderson, J.: Book of Hours [2004]
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 [1954]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat [1862]
Bartók: Duos (44) for 2 Violins, Sz. 98 [1931]
Brahms: Songs (2) for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91 [1884]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 86, including "Feldeinsamkeit" and "Todessehnen" [1879]
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10 [1937]
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet [1971]
Furrer: Spur [1998]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45 [1886]
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38 [1936]
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl) [1996]
Lindberg: Kraft [1985]
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62 [1909]
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima [1980]
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) [1993]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17 [1858]
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 [c. 1908]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38 [1939]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678 [1819, 1822]
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite [1967]
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game) [1837]
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten [1965]

To move down 1 to the 77th tier:
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna [1975]
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]


----------



## Highwayman

Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 62nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 61st tier: 
Bach: Cantata #211 "Schweigt stille, plaudert nicht" (Coffee Cantata) [c. 1734]
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé [probably 1450s]
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" [1946]
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena [before 1476]
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann) [1881]
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs) [1584]
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111 [1947]
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore" [1872]
Rameau: Castor et Pollux [1737]
Schnittke: Requiem [1975]
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58 [1909]
Ten Holt: Canto Ostinato [1976]

To remain on the 62nd tier: 
Bantock: Celtic Symphony [1940]
Bax: Elegiac Trio [1916]
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor [1873]
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra [1969]
Carter: Variations for Orchestra [1955]
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello [1928]
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 [1887]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15 [1906]
Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1876]
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47 [1905]
Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55 [1908]
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings [1917]
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 [1923]
Kraus: Symphony in C minor [1783]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55 [1932]
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33 [1921]
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328 [1692]
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45 [1940]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for Piano & Winds in B-flat [1876]

To move down 1 to the 63rd tier:
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16 [1950]


----------



## Highwayman

Budashkin: Domra Concerto [1943]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 105th tier (now the 106th), part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 104th tier: 
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places [2011]
Adams: China Gates [1977]
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Alfvén: Symphony #1 in F minor, op. 7 [1897]
Antill: Corroboree [1946]
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I) [1539]
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Arriaga: Symphony in D [1824]
Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 7 [1913]
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata #2 [1952-53]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bach, W. F.: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 "Dissonant" [probably 1733-46]
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine [c. 1600]
Barber: Vanessa [1958]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Beethoven: Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus (The Creatures of Prometheus), op. 43 [1801]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 [1798]
Benevolo: Missa Si Deus Pro Nobis [17th century]
Berio: Sequenza IXa for clarinet [1980]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 72, including "Alte Liebe" and "O kühler Wald" [1876-77]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]

To move up 1 to the 105th tier: 
Adams: Dr. Atomic [2005]
Adams: Lollapalooza [1995]
Aho: Symphony #9 for trombone and orchestra [1994]
Atterberg: Symphony #7, op. 45 "Sinfonia Romantica" [1942]
Auber: Les diamants de la couronne (The Crown Diamonds) [1841]
Bach: Cantata #16 "Herr Gott, dich loben wir" [1726]
Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225 [probably c. 1727]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 70/2 [1808]
Bernstein: On the Waterfront (including the Symphonic Suite) [1955]
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) [1871]
Bloch: String Quartet #3 [1952]
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 2 [1853]
Brahms: Scherzo in E flat minor, op. 4 [1851]
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 [1932]

To remain on the 106th tier: 
Adès: Powder Her Face, op. 14 [1995]
Alwyn: Miss Julie [1977]
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune [1998]
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra [1932]
Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar & Orchestra in A minor, op. 72 [1952]
Baird: Symphony #2 "Quasi una Fantasia" [1952]
Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]
Bartók: Rondos (3) on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84 [1916, 1927]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #1 in E-flat, op. 1/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 1/2 [1795]
Beethoven: Variations (7) on 'Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen' for cello and piano, WoO 46 [1801]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #7 in C minor, op. 30/2 [1802]
Berio: Chemins I for harp and orchestra [1964]; including Sequenza II for solo harp [1963]
Berio: Epifanies [1991]
Berkeley: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, op. 30 [1948]
Berkeley: Guitar Concerto, op. 88 [1974]
Brahms: Romances from Tieck's Liebesgeschichte der schönen Magelone, op. 33 [1861-9]

To move down 1 to the 107th tier:
Braga Santos: Symphonic Variations on a popular Alentejo theme "To Pedro de Freitas Branco" [1951]


----------



## Highwayman

Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]


----------



## Bella33

*Journey of my Piano - Petrus Wilhelmus Notermans*


----------



## kyjo

Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 23rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 22nd tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke" [1811]
Elgar: "Enigma" Variations on an Original Theme, op. 36 [1899]
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave" [1832]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 [1828]
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish" [1850]

To remain on the 23th tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93 [1812]
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17 [1724]
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485 [1816]

To move down 1 to the 24th tier:
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 49th (now the 51st) tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the new 49th tier: 
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass) [before 1520]

To move up 1 to the new 50th tier: 
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in G minor, BWV 542 "Great" [c. 1714-20?]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2 [1796]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 [1802]
Berlioz: Les Troyens, op. 29 [1863]
Bernstein: West Side Story [1957]
Biber: Battalia à 10 [1673]
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1 [1873]
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299 [1778]
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593 [1790]
Murail: Gondwana [1980]
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102 [1957]
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59 [1911]

To remain on the new 51st tier: 
Boulez: Sur Incises [1998]
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo [probably c. 1698]
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila [1842]
Hahn: À Chloris [1913]
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal" [1765]
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto [1970]
Ligeti: Requiem [1965]
Rott: Symphony in E [1878]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845 [1825]
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281 [c. 1636]
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15 [1855]

To move down 1 to the new 52nd tier:
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39 [1904]


----------



## Highwayman

Ireland: Fantasy-Sonata in E-flat [1943]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 104th tier -- now the 109th tier -- selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Britten: Lachrymae (Reflections on a Song of John Dowland), op. 48 [1950]
Bull: Walsingham (from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book) [c. 1600]
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina [15th century]
Busoni: Fantasia after JS Bach, BV 253 [1909]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Carbonelli: Sonate da camera, #1-6 [1729]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Cardoso: Requiem [17th century]
Castillon: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 1 [1863-64]
Catoire: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 28 [1914]
Chausson: Mélodies (7), op. 2 [1880]
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles [2016]
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 8 [1829]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25/5 [1790]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Copland: Old American Songs [1950, 1952]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Cornysh: Ave Maria (from the Eton Choirbook) [by c. 1500]
Davies: Worldes Blis [1969]
Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, L. 62 [1888]
Debussy: Proses lyriques, L 84 [1893]
Debussy: Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131 [1915]
Delalande: Majesté [1681]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70 [1963]
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 [1945]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell, op. 34 [1946]
Brouwer: Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco" [1986]
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs [1942]
Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]
Casella: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 8 [1906]
Casella: Suite in C, op. 13 [1910]
Casella: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 48 [1928]
Cavalli: Giasone [1649]
Charpentier: Actéon [1683]
Chin: Mannequin [2014]
Coates, E.: London Suite [1933]
Couperin: Versets (4) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1703]
Danzi: Wind Quintets, op. 56 [1821]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Bruckner: Requiem in D minor [1849]
Caccini, F.: La liberazione di Ruggiero dall'isola d'Alcina [1625]
Cage: Second Construction [1940]
Cardew: Treatise [1967]
Carter: Triple Duo [1983]
Chabrier: Pieces Pittoresques [1881]
Charpentier: Mors Saülis et Jonathæ, H 403 [1682]
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, op. 37 [1898]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1828]
Copland: Three Latin-American Sketches [1971]
Couperin: Versets (7) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1705]
Dallapiccola: Quaderno musicale di Annalibera [1952]
Damase: Piano Concerto #2 [1962]
Damase: Symphony [1952]
Danielpour: Concerto for Orchestra "Zoroastrian Riddles" [1996]
Daugherty: Trail of Tears for flute and orchestra [2010]
Davydov: Cello Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 14 [1863?]
Delius: Paris - The Song of a Great City [1900]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Clyne: Night Ferry [2012]


----------



## Highwayman

Shchedrin: Sealed Angel [1988]


----------



## Nereffid

Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices


----------



## science

Our votes on the 65th (formerly the 63rd) tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 63rd tier: 
Messiaen: L'Ascension [1933]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19 [1917]

To move up 1 to the 64th tier: 
Barber: School for Scandal Overture [1931]
Bellini: Norma [1831]
Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4 [1912]
Bloch: String Quartet #1 in B minor, B. 40 [1916]
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16 [1950]
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146 [probably 1692]
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes [1600]
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232 [1707]
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob. VIIb/2 [1783]
Hovhaness: Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens" [1982]
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1926]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #3, op. 30 [1927]
Weber: Grand Duo Concertant for clarinet and piano, op. 48 [1816]

To remain on the 65th tier: 
Abel: 27 Pieces for Bass Viol (The Drexel Manuscript) [c. 1770]
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 [before 1735]
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor [1868]
Butterworth, G.: Songs (6) from A Shropshire Lad [1911]
Chin: Cello Concerto [2013]
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 [1911]
Ibert: Escales (Ports of Call) [1922]
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre [1968]
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind" [1911]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100 [1904]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132 [1914]
Schnittke: Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4) [1983]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #4, op. 37 [1936]
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 [1813]
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 [1937]

To move down 1 to the 66th tier:
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 [1878]


----------



## Highwayman

Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]


----------



## science

Here are some nominations for this week:

Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005] 
Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]
Philipe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Ambient chaconne (after J.S. Bach's Ciaccona) [2019]
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Torke: An American Abroad [2002]
Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]


----------



## kyjo

MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]


----------



## Highwayman

Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, Op. 41 [1942]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 90th (formerly the 88th) tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 89th tier: 
Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre" [1922]
Brahms: Chorale Preludes (11), op. 122 [1896]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Catoire: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 31 [1916]
Decaux: Clairs de lune [1900-1907]
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 [1987]
Hausegger: Natursymphonie [1911]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Varèse: Intégrales [1923]
Weinberg: Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers" [1964]
Wellesz: Symphony #2, op. 65 "The English" [1948]

To remain on the 90th tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar" [13th cent.]
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 [1913]
Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48 [1944]
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 [1950]
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 [1944]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75 [1921]
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
Bloch: String Quartet #2 [1945]
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor [1902]
Carter: Night Fantasies [1980]
Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello, and Harpsichord [1952]
Delibes: Sylvia [1876]
Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen, five songs for baritone and orchestra [1906]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28 [1940]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 [1916]
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony, op. 26 [1875]
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings [1975]
Handel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76 [1739]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4, HWV 289-294 [1735-6]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 7, HWV 306-311 [1740-51]
Handel: Samson, HWV 57 [1743]
Haydn: Piano Trio #43 in C, Hob. XV/27 [1797 or before]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]
Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake) [1938]
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" [1916]
Janáček: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen (The Diary of One Who Disappeared) [1921]
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 [1957]
Lutosławski: String Quartet [1964]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A-flat [1824]
Messiaen: Réveil des Oiseaux [1953]
Nielsen: Flute Concerto [1926]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen [1997]
Poulenc: Motets (4) pour le temps de Noël [1952]
Poulenc: Tel jour, telle nuit [1937]
Rameau: Les Boréades [1763]
Reger: Fantasia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46 [1900]
Reicha: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 89 [c. 1820]
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 [1824]
Rossini: La Cenerentola [1817]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75 [1885]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #2, op. 71 [1985]
Saygun: Symphony #1, op. 29 [1953]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #9 in B, D. 575 [1817]
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici (On Concentric Poems) [1988]
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam [1982]
Steffani: Stabat Mater [c. 1727]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Torke: Color Music [1985 to 1988]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D, RV 93 [1730s]
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 [c. 1717]
Wassenaer: Sei Concerti Armonici [1740]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]

To move down 1 to the 91st tier:
Godowsky: Studies on Chopin's Études [1894-1914]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 38th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 37th tier: 
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817 [1722-5]
Berio: Sinfonia [1968]
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 [1882]
Chopin: Waltzes [1824-1849]
Franck: Symphony in D minor [1888]
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515 [1787]
Orff: Carmina Burana [1936]
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9 [1835]
Schumann: Waldszenen, op. 82 [1849]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D [1943]

To remain on the 38th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67 [1917]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90 [1814]
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82 [1881]
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor [1816]
Dukas: L'Apprenti Sorcier [1897]
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F [1925]
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes [11th century]
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32 [1903, 1910]
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898 [1828]
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 [1914]

To move down 1 to the 39th tier:
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, op. 7 [1841]
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58 [1877]


----------



## Highwayman

Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th (formerly the 106th) tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Diamond: Symphony #4 [1945]
Dohnányi: Winterreigen (Winter Dances), op. 13 [1905]
Dowland: Lute music [early 17th century]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dvořák: From the Bohemian Forest, op. 68, B. 133, including Waldesruhe ("Silent Woods") [1884]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Dvořák: Requiem [1890]
Englund: Cello Concerto [1954]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44 [1840]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109 [1917]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117 [1921]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]
Geminiani: 12 Concerti grossi after Corelli's op. 5 [1726]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David [c. 1620]
Glass, L.: Symphony #3 in D, op. 30 "Forest Symphony" [1901]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Goldschmidt: Clarinet Concerto [1953-4]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Delius: Small Tone Poems (3): #1. Summer Evening [1890]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Dvořák: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 77 [1875]
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33 [1803]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Enescu: Suite #3 for Piano, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues" [1916]
Erkin: Violin Concerto [1946-7]
Farrenc: Flute Trio in E minor, op. 45 [1857]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 1, including "Le papillon et la fleur" [1869, 1871]
Fayrfax: Magnificat "Regale" (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Févin: Missa Ave Maria [1515]
Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean [1939]
Glière: The Red Poppy (ballet and orchestral suites) [1927]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Dillon: The Book of Elements [2002]
Dvořák: Legends, op. 59 [1881]
Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]
Einhorn: Voices of Light [1994]
Elgar: Dream Children, op. 43 [1902]
Enescu/Țăranu/Bentoiu: Symphony #5 [begun 1941; completed 1995]
Fauré: Duets (2) for two sopranos, op. 10 [1873]
Fauré: Mirages, op. 113 [1919]
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare [1988]
Ferrari: Hétérozygote [1964]
Finnissy: Piano Concerto #3 [1978]
Finnissy: The History of Photography in Sound [1995-2001]
Françaix: Divertissement for oboe, clarinet and bassoon [1947]
Frühling: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 40 [1925?]
Gál: Symphony #2 in F, op. 53 [1943]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Giuliani: Le Rossiniana, opp. 119-124 [c. 1820-1828]
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days [1986]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Donatoni: Arpège [1986]


----------



## Highwayman

Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 79th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 77th tier: 
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]

To move up 1 to the 78th tier: 
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60 [1916]
Bridge: Piano Trio #2, H. 178 [1929]
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa [15th century]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Copland: Lincoln Portrait [1942]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.]
Hindemith: Trauermusik [1936]
Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re" [1950]
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto [1954]
Lutosławski: Symphony #4 [1992]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor [c. 1947]
Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ [1969]
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44 [1928]
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal [1966]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To remain on the 79th tier: 
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 [1957]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 [1965]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 [before 1727]
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna [1975]
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet, including "The Walk to the Paradise Garden" [1910]
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 [1896]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob. XVI/20 [1771]
Ireland: Piano Concerto in E-flat [1930]
Martinů: Piano Quintet #2 [1944]
Murail: Désintégrations [1983]
Nielsen: Violin Concerto, op. 33 [1911]
Obrecht: Missa Caput [1480s]
Palestrina: Missa Brevis [1570]
Ries: Piano Quartet #3 in E minor, op. 129 [c. 1822]
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83 [1887]
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 [1840]
Schütz: Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47 [1619]
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435 [1660]
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto [1945]
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 [1909]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1, including the Toccata [1879]
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5, op. 87 [2001]

To move down 1 to the 80th tier:
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 52nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 51st tier: 
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" [1713-23]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543 [after c. 1730]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119 [1945]
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21 [1800]
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores [1436]
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor [1940]
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra [1954]
Schnittke: Viola Concerto [1985]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144 [1974]
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54 [1939]

To remain on the 52nd tier: 
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62 [1807]
Bliss: A Color Symphony, op. 24 [1922]
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33, including the Four Sea Interludes [1945]
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39 [1904]
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres [1670s to c. 1690]
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military" [1793-4]
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K. 397 [1782]
Schumann: Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20 [1839]
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden [1977]

To move down 1 to the 53rd tier:
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/2 "The Last Spring" [1880]


----------



## Highwayman

Grieg: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 13 [1867]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 13th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 12th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" [1731]
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109 [1820]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38 [1865]
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé (ballet and orchestral suites) [1912]
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937]

To remain on the 13th tier: 
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116 [1943]
Debussy: Préludes for piano, Books I & II, L 117 & 123 [1910, 1913]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy" [1797]
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178 [1854]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 [1785]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488 [1786]

To move down 1 to the 14th tier:
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731]


----------



## kyjo

Roussel: Psalm 80, op. 37 [1928]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th (formerly the 105th) tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Golijov: Ainadamar [2003]
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis [16th century]
Haas, G. F.: ... und ... [2008-2009]
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto [2001]
Halévy: La Juive [1835]
Handel: Organ Concerto #13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]
Handel: Semele, HWV 58 [1744]
Hanson: Symphony #3, op. 33 [1936-38]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]
Haydn, M.: Trumpet Concerto in C [1763]
Henze: Piano Concerto #2 [1967]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Hindemith: Horn Concerto [1949]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Holst: Beni Mora, op. 29/1 [1910]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E op. 110 [1814]
Indy: Trio for Clarinet, Cello, and Piano in B-flat, op. 29 [1888]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Janáček: The Eternal Gospel [1914]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B-flat, op. 71 [1962]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Handel: Orlando, HWV 31 [1733]
Handel: Rodelinda, HWV 19 [1725]
Hanson: Elegy in Memory of My Friend Serge Koussevitsky, op. 44 [1956]
Hanson: The Lament for Beowulf [1925]
Harrison, L.: Piano Concerto [1985]
Hearne: Sound from the Bench for mixed chorus, two electric guitars, and percussion [2014]
Holmboe: Viola Concerto, op. 189 [1992]
Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean [2005]
Howells: String Quartet #3 "In Gloucestershire" [1916-20]
Ireland: A Downland Suite [1932]
Ireland: Legend for piano and orchestra [1933]
Jolivet: Chant de Linos [1944]
Jolivet: Trumpet Concerto #2 [1954]
Juon: Piano Quintet #2 in F, op. 44 [1909]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Golijov: Ayre [2004]
Górecki: Kleines Requiem für eine Polka, op. 66 [1993]
Granados: Valses Poéticos [1899]
Guilmant: Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42 [1875]
Gulda: Suite for Piano, Electric Piano, and Drums [by 1969]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]
Harvey: Advaya [1994]
Harvey: String Quartet #4 with live electronics [2003]
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 [1919]
Herrmann: Symphony [1941]
Hosokawa: Hanjo [2004]
Hosokawa: Reminiscence [2002]
Howells: Concerto for Strings [1938]
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 [1908]
Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Haydn, M.: Symphony #4 in F, P. 32
Hosokawa: Utsurohi [1986]
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man [1912]


----------



## Highwayman

Hosokawa: Autumn Wind [2011]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 66th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 64th tier: 
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater [1736]

To move up 1 to the 65th tier: 
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion [c. 1282]
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" [1724]
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24 [1845]
Berlioz: Te Deum, op. 22 [1849]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango" [1798]
Chopin: Impromptus [1837, 1839, 1843], including the Fantaisie-Impromptu [1834]
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres [1714]
Debussy: Piano Trio in G, L 3 [1880]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514 [1859-62]
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70 [1847]
Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314 [1777]
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata [1962]
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) [1928]
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839 [1825]

To remain on the 66th tier: 
Albeniz: Asturias (Leyenda) [1892]
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" [1903]
Balakirev: Islamey, op. 18 [1869]
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety" [1949; rev. 1965]
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275 [1771]
Borodin: Prince Igor (including the Polovtsian Dances) [1890]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 8), op. 76 [1871, 1878]
Corigliano: Symphony #1 [1989]
Delibes: Lakmé (including the Flower Duet) [1883]
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75 [1887]
Ives: Symphony #2 [1902]
Lutosławski: Symphonic Variations [1937]
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana [1890]
Prokofiev: War and Peace, op. 91 [1942]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor [1892]
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17 [1909]
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor [1853]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 [1878]
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621 [c. 1727]
Ysaÿe: Sonatas (6) for Solo Violin, op. 27 [1923]
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18 [1739]

To move down 1 to the 67th tier:
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe… [1973, 1993]
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 [probably after 1690 and before 1707]


----------



## Highwayman

Boulez: Domaines [1961-8] *

*I intend to merge the two versions in a single entry if it is okay.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 26th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 25th tier: 
Bach: Johannes-Passion, BWV 245 [1724-49]
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25 [1861]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45 [1886]
Puccini: La Bohème [1896]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis [1910]

To remain on the 26th tier: 
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122 [1912]
Górecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," op. 36 [1976]
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical" [1917]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin [1917]
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]

To move down 1 to the 27th tier:
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories [1611]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Symphony #1 in D (1759)


----------



## Highwayman

Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Symphony #2 in C [1764]

Doing a Haydn binge and finding some amazing ones


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Kernis: Air for violin (or cello or flute) and piano (or orchestra or string quartet) [1995]
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124 [1933]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Korngold: String Sextet in D, op. 10 [1914-16]
Krebs: Clavier-Übung I, KWV 500-512 [c. 1744]
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch., op. 15d [1990]
La Rue: Magnificats [c. 1500]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Ludford: Missa Videte miraculum [probably before 1530]
Lully: Atys, LWV 53 [1676]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables [1990]
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games) [1991]
Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]
Luython: Missa Sex Vocum Super Filiae Jerusalem [1609]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Martinů: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra [1952-53]
Medtner: Sonata-Ballade in F-sharp, op. 27 [1912-14]
Mendelssohn: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op.27 [1835]
Mendelssohn: Overture "Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine" (The Fair Melusine Overture) in F, op. 32 [1834]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 44 [1945]
Kurtág: Fin de Partie [2018]
Leifs: Hafís, op. 63 [1965]
Leifs: Organ concerto, op. 7 [1930]
Ligeti: Aventures [1962]
Ligeti: Ramifications [1968-1969]
Lully: Acis et Galatée [1686]
Lully: Persée, LWV 60 [1682]
Lyadov: A Musical Snuffbox, op. 32 [1893]
Lyapunov: Études (12) d'exécution transcendante, op. 11 [1900-05]
Martin: In terra pax [1944-45]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)" [1840]
Mennin: Piano Concerto [1958]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Kabeláč: Cello Sonata, op. 9 [1941]
Kalabis: Symphony #2, op. 18 "Sinfonia pacis"
Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will [1998]
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 [1940]
Leighton: Symphony #1, op. 42 [1964]
Lilburn: Aotearoa Overture [1940]
Lilburn: Symphony #1 [1949]
Lilburn: Symphony #2 [1951]
Lloyd: Symphony #6 [1956]
Lloyd: Symphony #7 "Proserpine" [1959]
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti [1948]
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi [1955]
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 30 [1902]
Melartin: Symphony #4 in E, "Summer Symphony", op. 80 [1912]
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #3 in B minor, op. 3 [1825]
Mennin: Moby Dick [1952]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 [1876]


----------



## science

Within the next week we'll be starting a new ascending cycle at the bottom tier -- which is once again just really, really huge! Between now and Nov 9th, Korea time, everyone can add up to 7 more works (that aren't already on the list). I'll aim to start the new tier within a day or two of that time. Any works added after that will not be eligible to move up until the next time we do the bottom tier (probably a few months from now).


----------



## science

Our votes on the 39th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 38th tier: 
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32 [1894]
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831 [1735]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring" [1801]
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135 [1915]
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137 [1915]
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124 [1849]
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126 [1849, rev. 1853, 1859]
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable" [1916]
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 [1837]
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147 [1975]

To remain on the 39th tier: 
Bach: Trio Sonatas for organ, BWV 525-530 [c. 1730]
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16 [1834]
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, op. 7 [1841]
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A, WAB 106 [1881]
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 [1904]
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58 [1877]
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata [1953]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784 [1823]
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47 [1842]
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" [1997]
Webern: Symphony, op. 21 [1923]

To move down 1 to the 40th tier:
Moeran: Cello Concerto [1945]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Symphony #11 in E-flat [1762]


----------



## Highwayman

Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921]
Rubinstein: The Demon [1871]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 80th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 79th tier: 
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 in E-flat [1823]
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat, op. 20 [1799]
Chin: Šu for sheng and orchestra [2009]
Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]
Kernis: Musica Celestis [1990]
Liszt: Consolations, S.172 [1844-50]
Reger: Suites (3) for Solo Cello, op. 131c [1915]
Saygun: Cello Concerto, op. 74 [1987]
Schnittke: String Trio [1985] (also arranged for piano trio [1992])
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32 [1814]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera) [1928]

To remain on the 80th tier: 
Alfven: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 39 "Fran Havsbandet" [1918]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183 [1776]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7 [1798]
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra [1951]
Martinů: Piano Trio #2 in D minor, H. 327 [1950]
Medtner: Piano Quintet in C [1949]
Rautavaara: Symphony #3 [1960]
Respighi: Gli Uccelli (The Birds) [1928]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92 [1892]
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor [1895]
Schnittke: Concerto for Mixed Chorus (Choir Concerto) [1985]
Schumann: Stücke (5) im Volkston (Five Pieces in a Popular Style) for cello and piano, op. 102 [1849]
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 [1913]
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka [1921]
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D, op. 22 [1908]
Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra [1896]
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder [1858]
Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanze (Invitation to the Dance), op. 65 [1819]
Wellesz: Symphony #5, op. 75 [1956]
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch [1891, 1896]

To move down 1 to the 81st tier:
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]


----------



## Nereffid

Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolature di liuto [1584]
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]

(By the way, the date on Albinoni's op. 5 should be 1705, not 1722)


----------



## Xisten267

Are there any problems in repeating a composer?

Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, Op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]
Beethoven: Three Piano Sonatas, WoO 47 [1783]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Symphony #3 in G [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #5 in D [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #10 in D [1760]
Haydn: Symphony #12 in E [1763]
Haydn: Symphony #13 in D [1763]
Haydn: Symphony #14 in A [1764]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 89th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 87th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]

To move up 1 to the 88th tier: 
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 150 [1938]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Britten: Billy Budd, op. 50 [1951]
Byrd: The Great Service [before 1606]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644 [c. 1716]
Weinberg: Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers" [1964]

To remain on the 89th tier: 
Arnold: String Quartet #2, op. 118 [1975]
Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre" [1922]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C, BWV 1061 [1733-4]
Bax: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1922]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #9 in E, op. 14/1 [1798]
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80 [1806]
Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21 [1844]
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, op. 25 [1895]
Brahms: Chorale Preludes (11), op. 122 [1896]
Britten: Cello Suite #2, op. 80 [1967]
Bruckner: Mass #1 in D minor, WAB 26 [1864]
Carter: Cello Sonata [1948]
Catoire: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 31 [1916]
Chin: Clarinet Concerto [2014]
Decaux: Clairs de lune [1900-1907]
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38 [1900]
Fauré: Fantasie for piano & orchestra, op. 111 [1918]
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry [1983]
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 [1987]
Hahn: Violin Sonata in C [1926]
Hausegger: Natursymphonie [1911]
Martinů: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano, H. 301 [1944]
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques [1956]
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 [1780]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 [1946]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Rameau: Dardanus [1739]
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for Two Horns in F, C61 [c. 1790]
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 [1912]
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata for piano four-hands in C, D. 812 [1824]
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa [1999]
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 [1982]
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante" [1816]
Strauss, R.: Burleske for piano and orchestra in D minor [1886]
Tallis: If Ye Love Me [1565]
Varèse: Intégrales [1923]
Vierne: Pièces (24) de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55 [1927]
Wellesz: Symphony #2, op. 65 "The English" [1948]
Wolpe: Battle Piece [1947]

To move down 1 to the 90th tier:
Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109 [1934]


----------



## science

Allerius said:


> Are there any problems in repeating a composer?


Not at all!

(Makes things easier on me, to be honest, but that should not be a consideration when people want to add works by several composers.)


----------



## science

Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century] 
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century] 
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]


----------



## pjang23

Martinů - Oboe Quartet, H. 315
Martinů - Piano Concerto no. 3, H. 316
Martinů - Piano Concerto no. 4 "Incantation", H. 358
Martinů - Piano Concerto no. 5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366
Mathieu - Violin Sonata


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées [1930]
Moravec: Tempest Fantasy [2003]
Moulu: Mater floreat [by 1518]
Mouton: Ave Maria gemma virginum [1510s]
Mozart: Symphony #33 in B-flat [1779]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #32 in B-flat, K. 454 [1784]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #35 in A, K. 526 [1787]
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum [before 1503, maybe c. 1490]
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium [1507]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Palestrina: Laudate pueri [1572]
Palestrina: Missa ***** sum [c. 1590]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Panufnik, A.: Cello Concerto [1991]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Pettersson: Vox Humana [1974]
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé [c. 1500]
Popov: Chamber Symphony, op. 2 [1927]
Price: Mississippi River Suite [1934]
Rameau: Platée [1745]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors [1951]
Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street [1954]
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 [1782]
Nielsen: Moderen, especially Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting) [1921]
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen [1968]
Novák: Pan, op. 43 [1910]
Paine: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 23 [1872-75]
Pärt: Passio (St. John Passion) [1982]
Phinot: Incipit oratio Jeremiae prophetae [c. 1550]
Ponce: Concierto del sur [1941]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Raff: Cello Concerto #2 in G [1876]
Raff: Piano Trio #4 in D, op. 158 [1870]
Rameau: Zoroastre [1749]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Menotti: The Old Man and the Thief, including "What a Curse for a Woman is a Timid Man" [1939]
Messiaen: O sacrum convivium [1937]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #15 in F, K. 533/494
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Nancarrow: String Quartet #3 [1987]
Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]
Nordheim: Epitaffio [1963; rev. 1977]
Nyman: Where the Bee Dances [1991]
Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]
Pergolesi: L'Olimpiade [1735]
Pescetti: Harpsichord Sonatas (10) [1739]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #4 in A, "Holmia" [1929]
Poulenc: Mélancolie [1940]
Rachmaninoff: Moments musicaux (6), op. 16 [1896]
Rădulescu: Piano Sonata #2 "being and non-being create each other"

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Moran: Seven Sounds Unseen for chorus [1992]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Penderecki: Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...) [2010]


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> Our votes on the 109th tier, part 6 selected the following works...


I think my +7 for Paganini is not taken into account and the link to the spreadsheet is not working.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> I think my +7 for Paganini is not taken into account and the link to the spreadsheet is not working.


This link should work.

You're right! With your vote, it goes from down one tier to up one tier. I'll move it now.


----------



## science

Okay guys, we're back to one new addition per day (though you can add several days' worth of works at once if you want). However, the works added from this point on won't be on the bottom tier when we start to move works up from it.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 67th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 65th tier: 
Dutilleux: Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)" [1985]

To move up 1 to the 66th tier: 
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean [2013]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 [1722]
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria [c. 1200]
Bruch: Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88 [1911]
Chabrier: España [1883]
Field: Nocturnes [1812-1836]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 50 "Prussian" [1787]
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 [1961]
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds) [1958]
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 [1817]
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites [1956]
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60]
Strauss, J. II: An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314 [1866]
Stravinsky: Agon [1957]
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58 [1885]
Telemann: Paris Quartets [1730, 1738]
Verdi: Falstaff [1893]

To remain on the 67th tier: 
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1867]
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe… [1973, 1993]
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 [probably after 1690 and before 1707]
Delius: Sea Drift [1904]
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 [1901]
Glass: Music in 12 Parts [1974]
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind [1994]
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes [1888]
Holst: Suite #2 in F for military band, op. 28/2 [1911]
Kodály: Dances of Galánta [1933]
Kurtág: Kafka Fragments [1987]
Leifs: Requiem, op. 33b [1947]
Rachmaninoff: Études-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 [1911]
Reger: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 114 [1910]
Rheinberger: Symphony #2 in F, op. 87 "Florentine" [1875]
Stravinsky: Le Chant du Rossignol (Song of the Nightingale) [1917]
Vaughan Williams: FIve Variants of Dives and Lazarus [1939]

To move down 1 to the 68th tier:
Abrahamsen: Schnee [2008]


----------



## kyjo

Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 14th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 13th tier: 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 [1921]
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64 [1936]
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100 [1944]
Ravel: String Quartet in F [1903]
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 [1953]

To remain on the 14th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731]
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great" [c. 1827]
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54 [1845]
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107 [1959]

To move down 1 to the 15th tier:
Tallis: Spem in alium [c. 1570]


----------



## Scrabbler

Please could you check - in the table you have my four votes going to Messiaen instead of Mozart. This might have made a difference.

Thanks again for organising the list.


----------



## science

Scrabbler said:


> Please could you check - in the table you have my four votes going to Messiaen instead of Mozart. This might have made a difference.
> 
> Thanks again for organising the list.


Thank you. I've updated the results.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 53rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 51st tier: 
Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58 [1844]
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" [1787]

To move up 1 to the 52nd tier: 
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48 [1911-17]
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae [1597 and 1615]
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto [1996]
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear" [1786]
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales) [1584]
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 [1983]
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183 [1773]
Puccini: Turandot [1926]
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39 [1899]
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1560s]
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor [1947]

To remain on the 53rd tier: 
Bax: Winter Legends [1930]
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11 [1857]
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/2 "The Last Spring" [1880]
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C [1792]
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni [1502]
Lutosławski: Piano Concerto [1988]
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614 [1791]
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes [c. 1200]
Rebel: Les Élémens [1737]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33 [1872]

To move down 1 to the 54th tier:
Glass: Einstein on the Beach [1976]


----------



## science

I'm about to add these works:



science said:


> Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005]





Nereffid said:


> Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
> 
> (By the way, the date on Albinoni's op. 5 should be 1705, not 1722)


Thank you! I've fixed that!



Highwayman said:


> Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]





Highwayman said:


> Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]





Highwayman said:


> Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]





Allerius said:


> Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
> Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
> Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
> Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
> Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]
> Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]





Highwayman said:


> Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]





Highwayman said:


> Boulez: Domaines [1961-8] *
> 
> *I intend to merge the two versions in a single entry if it is okay.


Fine with me!



Highwayman said:


> Budashkin: Domra Concerto [1943]





kyjo said:


> Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]





science said:


> Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]





science said:


> Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]





Nereffid said:


> Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]





science said:


> Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]





Nereffid said:


> Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolature di liuto [1584]





Highwayman said:


> Grieg: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 13 [1867]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #1 in D [1759]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #2 in C [1764]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #3 in G [1762]
> Haydn: Symphony #5 in D [1762]
> Haydn: Symphony #10 in D [1760]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #11 in E-flat [1762]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #12 in E [1763]
> Haydn: Symphony #13 in D [1763]
> Haydn: Symphony #14 in A [1764]





Highwayman said:


> Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]





Highwayman said:


> Hosokawa: Autumn Wind [2011]





Highwayman said:


> Ireland: Fantasy-Sonata in E-flat [1943]





Nereffid said:


> Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen





Highwayman said:


> Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]


Wow, I can't believe we were missing that!



science said:


> Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]





Highwayman said:


> Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]





science said:


> Kim-Harris and Topel: Ambient chaconne (after J.S. Bach's Ciaccona) [2019]





Highwayman said:


> Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]





Highwayman said:


> Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]





kyjo said:


> MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]





Highwayman said:


> Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]





pjang23 said:


> Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315
> Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316
> Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358
> Martinů: Piano Concerto #5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366
> Mathieu: Violin Sonata





Highwayman said:


> Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]





Nereffid said:


> Nepomuceno: Symphony in G minor [1893]





Nereffid said:


> Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]





kyjo said:


> Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]


I'm going to include this one because I'm afraid I'll miss it if I don't.



Highwayman said:


> Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]





Highwayman said:


> Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921]





science said:


> Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]





science said:


> Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]





Highwayman said:


> Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1996]





Nereffid said:


> Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]





calvinpv said:


> Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico), opera [1987-1991]
> Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine, opera [1983-1986]
> Rihm: Dionysos, opera [2009-2010]
> Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
> Rihm: Jakob Lenz, opera [1977-1978]
> Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]





calvinpv said:


> Rihm: Sphäre um Sphäre for chamber ensemble [1992-2003]





calvinpv said:


> Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
> Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]





kyjo said:


> Roussel: Psalm 80, op. 37 [1928]





Highwayman said:


> Rubinstein: The Demon [1871]





Highwayman said:


> Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]





science said:


> Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]





Highwayman said:


> Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]





MrMeatScience said:


> Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]


I would've thought we have this already. Very good addition.



Highwayman said:


> Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]





Nereffid said:


> Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]





science said:


> Torke: An American Abroad [2002]





science said:


> Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
> Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
> Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]





science said:


> Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]





Nereffid said:


> Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]





Highwayman said:


> Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986]





Highwayman said:


> Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]


All have been added!

We now have 5890 works, including 757 on the lowest tier.

We'll start the lowest tier soon....


----------



## science

Bella33 said:


>


I cannot tell if this was meant as a work to be added, but I can't find that a work by Petrus Wilhelmus Notermans entitled "Journey of my Piano" exists, so for now I'm skipping it.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th tier, part 7 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Reger: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue in E minor, op. 127 [1913]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Rore: Missa Doulce Memoire [16th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Ruders: Solar Trilogy [1992-1995]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Salonen: Violin Concerto [2009]
Saygun: Symphony #4, op. 53 [1976]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schubert: String Trio in B-flat, D. 581 [1817]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]
Schütz: Historia der Auferstehung Jesu Christi (The Resurrection of Christ) [1623]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Scriabin: Mazurkas [1884-1903]
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming [1998]
Seixas: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Shaw: Blueprint [2016]
Sheppard: Gaude gaude gaude Maria virgo [c. 1559]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Rawsthorne: Cello Concerto [1965-66]
Reger: Piano Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 113 [1910]
Rihm: Astralis [2001]
Rózsa: Cello Concerto, op. 32 [1967-68]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 119 [1902]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1872]
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Scarlatti, D.: Iste confessor [by 1715]
Schmidt: Symphony #1 in E [1896-1899]
Schmitt: Ombres, op. 64 [1913-17]
Schnittke: Symphony #7 [1993]
Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]
Scriabin/Nemtin: Preparation for the Final Mystery [1998]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Reger: String Quartet #3 in D minor, op. 74 [1903]
Rey: Türkiye (Symphonic Rhapsody) [1971]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko, a musical tableau Op. 5 [1867]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride [1899]
Roman: Assaggi, BeRI 301-324 [c. 1730s]
Rózsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 [1966]
Russolo: Risveglio di una Città (Awakening of a City) [1913]
Satie: Parade [1917]
Saygun: Symphony #3, op. 39 [1960]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]
Schnittke: Symphony #6 [1992]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #4 in A minor, D. 537 [1817]
Schubert: Symphony #2 in B-flat, D. 125 [1815]
Schubert: Symphony #6 in C, D. 589 [1818]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 [1851]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121 [1851]
Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]
Scott: Symphony #3 "The Muses" [1937]
Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra [1947]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Rawsthorne: Symphony #3 [1964]
Rihm: Depart, for chorus, speaking chorus & 22 players [1988]


----------



## Highwayman

Brahms: Songs (5), op. 104, including "Im Herbst" [1886-8]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 40th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 39th tier: 
Berg: Wozzeck [1922]
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Janáček: Glagolská mše (Glagolitic Mass) [1926]
Mahler: Symphony #7 [1905]
Verdi: Otello [1887]

To remain on the 40th tier: 
Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître [1955]
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 [1869]
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67 [1899]
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" [1768]
Moeran: Cello Concerto [1945]
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 [1827]
Shostakovich: Preludes (24), op. 34 [1933]
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben, op. 40 [1898]
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor [1944]
Verdi: Rigoletto [1851]

To move down 1 to the 41st tier:
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 [1928]


----------



## Highwayman

Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, op. 132 [1853]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 27th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 26th tier: 
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243 [1723, 1733]
Bach: Partitas for Keyboard #1-6, BWV 825-830 (Clavier-Übung I) [1725-30]
Crumb: Black Angels (Thirteen Images from the Dark Land) [1970]
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise" [1791]
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516 [1787]

To remain on the 27th tier: 
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories [1611]
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales [by 1495]
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D [1930]
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929 [1827]
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760 [1822]

To move down 1 to the 28th tier:
Respighi: Pini di Roma [1924]


----------



## Highwayman

Bach: Cantata #63 "Christen, ätzet diesen Tag" [1713]


----------



## Highwayman

Luzzaschi: Madrigali per cantare et sonare [1601]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 88th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 86th tier: 
Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49 [probably 1718]

To move up 1 to the 87th tier: 
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto [1941]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #22 in F, op. 54 [1804]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 [1948]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Byrd: The Great Service [before 1606]
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame [c. 1200]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) [1987]
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 [1823]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19 [1740]

To remain on the 88th tier: 
Arensky: Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73 [1905]
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80 [1926]
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 150 [1938]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #4 in C, op. 102/1 [1815]
Bloch: Violin Concerto [1938]
Boito: Mefistofele [1867]
Britten: Billy Budd, op. 50 [1951]
Britten: Death in Venice [1973]
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor [1866]
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator [1914]
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) [1907]
Dowland: The Frog Galliard [1597]
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18 [1862]
Glazunov: La Mer, op. 28 [1889]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride [1779]
Godowsky: Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony [1927]
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti [c. 1717-29]
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 [1914]
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová [1921]
Landini: Ecco la primavera [14th century]
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260 [1855]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 12 [1829]
Mondonville: Sonatas (6), op. 3 [1734]
Pärt: Berliner Messe [1990]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Pierné: Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45 [1921]
Raff: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 185 [1873]
Raff: Symphony #10 in F minor, op. 213 "Zur Herbstzeit (To Autumn Time)" [1879]
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 [1872]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan, including "Flight of the Bumblebee" [1900]
Schmitt: Sonate libre en deux parties enchaînées (ad modum clementis aquæ), op. 68 [1919]
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 [1828]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 [1825]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Tveitt: 100 Hardanger Folk-tunes, op. 151 [1954-63]
Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra in C [1946]
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644 [c. 1716]
Weinberg: Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers" [1964]
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 [1947]
Zemlinsky: Lieder (6) auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck (Six Songs after Poems by Maeterlinck), op. 13 [1910, 1913]

To move down 1 to the 89th tier:
Borodin (completed by Glazunov): Symphony #3 in A minor [1882]
Delius: A Mass of Life [1905]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 8th and final part of the 109th tier -- which will be the 113th momentarily -- selected the following works to move...

To move up 2 to the 107th (111th soon) tier: 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat, op. 92 [1952]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Strauss, R.: Capriccio, op. 85 [1944]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 39, including "Befreit" [1898]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Suk: Symphony #1 in E, op. 14 [1899]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Sumera: Symphony #6 [2000]
Sweelinck: Hodie Christus natus est [1619]
Takemitsu: How Slow the Wind [1991]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" [1980]
Tcherepnin, A.: Piano Concerto #4, op. 78 "Fantaisie" [1947]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Tippett: Triple Concerto for violin, viola, and cello [1980]
Torelli: Concerti Grossi (12) with a Pastorale, op. 8 [1709]
Vaet: Missa Ego flos campi [16th century]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Vivanco: Missa Assumpsit Jesus [c. 1614]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Willaert: O admirabile commercium [1559]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]
Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]
Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet) [1969]
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat "To my Fatherland" [1907]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]

To move up 1 to the 108th (112th soon) tier: 
Sinding: Symphony #1 in D Minor, op. 21 [1890, rev. 1895]
Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]
Svendsen: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15 [1874]
Telemann: Brockes Passion, TWV 5:1 [1716]
Thompson: String Quartet #2 in G [1967]
Verdi: Luisa Miller [1849]
Wiklund: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 10 [1907]
Willaert: Quid non ebrietas [1519]
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger [1984]

To remain on the 109th (113th soon) tier: 
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October" [1927]
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances [1936]
Sorabji: Études transcendantes (100) [1944]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including "The Blue Bird" [1910]
Strauss, R.: Arabella, op. 79 [1932]
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance [1879]
Sviridov: The Snowstorm, musical illustrations after Pushkin [1975]
Tavener: The Lamb [1982]
Tcherepnin, A.: Songs and Dances for cello and piano, op. 84 [1953]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem" [1971]
Verdi: Ernani [1844]
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #6, "On the Outline of the Mountains of Brazil" [1944]
Wagner: Rienzi [1847]
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 [1944]
Wolpe: String Quartet [1969]
Xenakis: Naama [1984]
Zorn: Chimeras [2003]
Zorn: Necronomicon [2004]

To move down 1 to the 110th (114th soon) tier:
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I [2008]


----------



## science

Fayrfax: Missa Tecum Principium [1500]


----------



## Highwayman

Beethoven: Trio in C, op. 87 [c. 1795]

P.S. What would you guys say about grouping Beethoven`s Op. 9 String Trios in a single entry? No. 3 which is the only one displayed on the list is my favourite but I often listen them together.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> P.S. What would you guys say about grouping Beethoven`s Op. 9 String Trios in a single entry? No. 3 which is the only one displayed on the list is my favourite but I often listen them together.


That seems reasonable. I'll wait a few days to make sure there are no strong objections, and if there aren't, I'll make the change.


----------



## Highwayman

Medtner: Piano Sonata in G minor, op. 22 [1901-10]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 68th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 66th tier: 
Martinů: Symphony #1, H. 289 [1942]

To move up 1 to the 67th tier: 
Atterberg: Symphony #2 in F, op. 6 [1913]
Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029 [1730s-40s]
Barber: Dover Beach, op. 3 [1931]
Bartók: Contrasts, Sz. 111 [1938]
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms [1965]
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2 [1873]
Britten: Cello Symphony, op. 68 [1963]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 7, including "Après un rêve" [1878]
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre [1939]
Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air, op. 25 [1886]
Khachaturian: Spartacus [1954]
Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano [1982]
Liszt: La lugubre gondola, S.200 [1882]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331 [1784]
Poulenc: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor [1949]
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87 [1944]
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323 [1694]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61 [1880]
Szymanowski: Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante" [1932]
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast [1931]
Walton: Cello Concerto [1957]

To remain on the 68th tier: 
Abrahamsen: Schnee [2008]
Brahms: Waltzes, op. 39 [1865]
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 [1690 or earlier]
Haydn: Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin" [1761]
Kancheli: Symphony #5 "To the Memory of My Parents" [1977]
Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music) [1959 to 1967]
Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K. 540 [1788]
Purcell: Of old, when heroes thought it base (The Yorkshire Feast Song), Z. 333 [1690]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13 [1895]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #10 in A-flat, op. 118 [1964]
Shostakovich: Symphony #12 in D minor, op. 112 "The Year 1917" [1961]
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68 [1890]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #10 for chorus and orchestra "Rasga o coração" [1926]
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #4, op. 82 [2000]

To move down 1 to the 69th tier:
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52 [1841]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 81st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 79th tier: 
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies [1823]

To move up 1 to the 80th tier: 
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #16 in G, op. 31/1 [1802]
Bernstein: Serenade after Plato's Symposium [1954]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic" [1927]
Froberger: Tombeau on the Death of M. Blancrocher in C minor, FbWV 632 [mid-17th century]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 [1917]
Janáček: Violin Sonata [1914]
Kreisler: Liebesleid [1905]
Kurtág: Stele, op. 33 [1994]
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" [1954]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1, H. 277 [1939]
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo [1736]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 [1929/1947]
Raff: Piano Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 202/2 [1876]
Saariaho: Notes on Light [2006]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]
Various: Medici Codex [1518]

To remain on the 81st tier: 
Adams: The Chairman Dances [1985]
Bach: Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989 [1707-13]
Bach: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013 [1717-1723?]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #10 in G, op. 14/2 [1799?]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 10/1 [1797]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India" [1936]
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor [1900]
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63 [1746]
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50 [1930]
Ligeti: Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto) [1951]
Martin: Mass for Double Choir [1922]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 [1837, rev. 1839]
Messiaen: Petites Liturgies (3) de la Présence Divine [1944]
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) [1927]
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm [1857]
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 [1930]
Schubert: Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550 [1822]
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 [1843]
Scriabin: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 29 [1901]
Sibelius: The Tempest, op. 109 [1926]
Suppé: Light Cavalry Overture [1866]
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis" [1949]
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch [1891]

To move down 1 to the 82nd tier:
Delius: Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody) [1907]


----------



## Highwayman

Legrenzi: Trio Sonatas (18), op. 2 [1655]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 54th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 52nd tier: 
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 [1913]

To move up 1 to the 53rd tier: 
Bax: Tintagel [1919]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March" [1801]
Bizet: Symphony in C [1855]
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia [1880]
Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit [1976]
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob. XV/25 "Gypsy" [1795]
Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford" [1789]
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem) [1497]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage), Troisième année (S.163) [1883]
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura [1989]
Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos in D minor [1932]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10 [1912]
Romitelli: An Index of Metals [2003]
Ruggles: Sun-Treader [1932]
Schubert: Rosamunde, D. 797 [1823]
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9 [1892]

To remain on the 54th tier: 
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet [1931]
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73 [1890]
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128 [1913]
Finzi: 5 Bagatelles for clarinet and piano, op. 23 [1945]
Glass: Einstein on the Beach [1976]
Haydn: Symphony #47 in G "Palindrome" [1772]
Nono: Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song) [1956]
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133 [1853]

To move down 1 to the 55th tier:
Furrer: Konzert (Piano Concerto) [2007]
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV/28 [1797 or before]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 2nd tier selected Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral" [1824] to move up to the top tier.


----------



## Highwayman

Sawyers: Symphony #4 [2017]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet [1928]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 15th tier selected the following works:

To move up to the 14th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91 [1928]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian" [1834]
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) [1948]
Tallis: Spem in alium [c. 1570]

To remain on the 15th tier: 
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18 [1860]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75, including "Clair de lune" [1905]
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American" [1893]
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868]
Mahler: Symphony #3 [1896]
Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor, K. 427 [1782]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]

To move down to the 16th tier: 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959 [1828]


----------



## kyjo

Huber: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 115 "Böcklin Symphony" [1897]


----------



## Highwayman

Chapí: String Quartet #2 in F [1904]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 41st tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 40th tier: 
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 [1937]
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73 [1924]
Pärt: Fratres [1977]
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40 [1934]
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35 [1933]

To remain on the 41st tier: 
Berg: Pieces (3) for Orchestra, op. 6 [1915]
Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93 [1823]
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370 [1781]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass" [1913]
Sculthorpe: Kakadu [1988]
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70 [1890]
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem) [1603]
Wagner: Lohengrin [1848]

To move down 1 to the 42nd tier:
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 [1928]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Magnard: Cello Sonata in A Major, op. 20 [1910]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 28th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 27th tier: 
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 112, BB 117 [1938]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70 [1885]
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 67 [1914]
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104 [1923]

To remain on the 28th tier: 
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5 [1837]
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne [1923-30]
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22 [1875]
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 [1717]
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber [1943]
Janáček: Sinfonietta [1926]
Mahler: Rückert Lieder [1902]
Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" [1911]
Respighi: Pini di Roma [1924]
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887 [1826]

To move down 1 to the 29th tier:
Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte (Songs Without Words) [1829-1845]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for string quartet) [1994]
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]
Amy: Cello Concerto [2000]
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Aperghis: Contretemps [2006]
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Adámek: String Quartet "Lo que no 'contamo'" [2010]
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Albrechtsberger: Organ Concerto in B-flat [1762]
Anderson, J.: Heaven is Shy of Earth [2006]
Anderson, J.: Imagin'd Corners [2002]
Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926]
Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]
Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
Ashton, Algernon: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 [1925]
Babbitt: Tableaux [1973]
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Baran: Transformations for piano trio [1975]
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (4), WoO 47 [1783]
Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]
Benjamin, A.: Piano Concertino [1927]
Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]
Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]
Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Adam: Si j'étais roi (If I Were King) [1852]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]
Aguila: Concierto en Tango for cello and orchestra [2014]
Alexandrov: State Anthem of the Soviet Union [1943]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010]
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, op. 40 [1997]
Auerbach: La Suite dels Ocells [Homage to Pablo Casals] [2015]
Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]
Barrett, R.: life-form [2012]
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise [1988]
Bazzini: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 75 [1875]
Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]
Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]


----------



## adriesba

Bruins: Concerto per pianoforte ed orchestra [1952]


----------



## Highwayman

Palau: Concierto Levantino (Concert of Valencia) [1947-59]


----------



## Highwayman

Kokkonen: Symphony #4 [1971]


----------



## Bella33

Well, I just love this Collection!!! It's the best Relaxing Christmas Jazz Piano. Enjoy! And I wish everyone Joy, Happiness and Peace. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## adriesba

Perry: The Silent Years: Three Rhapsodies for Piano and Orchestra [2010]


----------



## Highwayman

Parry: String Quartet #3 in G [1877-80]


----------



## adriesba

Ballou: Concerto for Solo Guitar and Chamber Orchestra [1964]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 108th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Abel: Symphonies, op. 7 [1767]
Adams: China Gates [1977]
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Alfvén: Symphony #5 in A minor, op. 54 [1942-53]
Alwyn: Symphony #3 [1955-56]
Andreae: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, op. 14 [1908]
Appenzeller: Musae Jovis [16th cent.]
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I) [1539]
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Arriaga: Symphony in D [1824]
Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 7 [1913]
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" [1725]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor [1915]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #2 [1957]
Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]
Boccherini: String Quintet in D, op. 39/3, G. 339 [1787]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places [2011]
Alwyn: Fantasy-Sonata for Flute and Harp "Naiades" [1972]
Antill: Corroboree [1946]
Auber: Fra Diavolo, ou L'hôtellerie de Terracine [1830]
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata #2 [1952-53]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bach, W. F.: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 "Dissonant" [probably 1733-46]
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine [c. 1600]
Barber: Vanessa [1958]
Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97 [1931]
Bax: Cello concerto [1932]
Beethoven: Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus (The Creatures of Prometheus), op. 43 [1801]
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 [1798]
Benevolo: Missa Si Deus Pro Nobis [17th century]

To remain on the 111th tier: 
Alfvén: Symphony #1 in F minor, op. 7 [1897]
Andriessen, L.: De Materie [1988]
Antheil: Symphony #4 [1942]
Auber: Le domino noir (The Black Domino) [1837]
Barraqué: Séquence [1955]
Barrett, R.: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]
Berio: Laborintus II [1965]
Berio: Sequenza I for flute [1958]
Berio: Sequenza IXa for clarinet [1980]
Bloch: String Quartet #4 [1953]
Bloch: String Quartet #5 [1956]
Boieldieu: La Dame Blanche (The White Lady)
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double [1985]

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Alnar: Cello Concerto [1943]
Berio: Sequenza VI for viola [1967]


----------



## Highwayman

Bridge: The Hour Glass, H.148 [1919-20]


----------



## adriesba

Aguilera de Heredia: Tiento de Batalla de 8º Tono

Couldn't find a year, but the composer lived c.1565-1627.


----------



## science

Amirov: Symphony "To the Memory of Nizami" [1941] 
Kastalsky: Requiem for Fallen Brothers [1917]
Rahbari: My Mother Persia [2018] 
Tate: Tracing Mississippi [2001] 
Theofandis: Rainbow Body [2000]


----------



## Highwayman

Hallén: Die Todteninsel, op. 45 [1898]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]
Bons: Nomaden [2015]
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]
Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]
Bitsch: Bassoon Concertino [1948]
Blitzstein: Regina [1948]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Bridge: String Quartet #4, H.188 [1937]
Byström: Symphony in D Minor [1870-2, rev. 1895]
Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]
Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]
Cerha: Violin Concerto [2004]
Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]
Chasins: Three Chinese Pieces [1926]
Chavez: Soli I for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and trumpet [1933]
Cimarosa: Il maestro di cappella [1793]
Clyne: Dance (Cello Concerto) [2019]
Coates, G.: Among the Asteroids for string quartet [1962]
Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]
Coates, G.: Symphony #2 "Music on Abstract Lines/ Illuminatio in Tenebris" [1974]
Coates, G.: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]
Constant: 14 Stations [1970]
Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]
Cowell: Symphony #16 "Icelandic" [1962]
Cras: Ames d'enfants [1918]
Cras: Journal de bord, for orchestra [1927]
Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]
Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]
Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]
Danielpour: A Woman's Life on texts by Maya Angelou [2007]
Danielpour: First Light [1988]
Danielpour: Margaret Garner [2005]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness [2012]
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 [1902]
Buck: Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23 [1868]
Budashkin: Domra Concerto [1943]
Carpenter: Symphony #1 "Sermons in Stone" [1917/40]
Carter: Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello [1988]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Antony and Cleopatra, op. 134 [1947]
Cendo: Tract [2007]
Chance: Variations on a Korean Folk Song [1965]
Chávez: Paisajes Mexicanos (Variaciones sinfónicas) [1973]
Chavez: Soli III for four soloists and orchestra [1965]
Chavez: Soli IV for brass trio [1967]
Cmiral: Altered Mind of 20-20 [2020]
Coates, G.: Nightscape for contrabass and percussion [2008]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #5 [1988]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #8 [2001/2002]
Coates, G.: Symphony #8 "Indian Sounds" for voices and orchestra [1991]
Coates, G.: Symphony #16 "Time Frozen" [1993]
Coates, G.: The Force for Peace in War [1973]
Copland: Piano Variations [1930]
Costa: Aphoristic Madrigal [2015]
Cras: Légende pour violoncelle et orchestre [1929]
Crosse: Some Marches on a Ground [1970]
Crosse: The Demon of Adachigahara [1968]
Danielpour: Darkness in the Ancient Valley [2011]
Danielpour: The Enchanted Garden [1992]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 69th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 67th tier: 
Bach: Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644 [1708-1717, after 1727]

To move up 1 to the 68th tier: 
Bach: Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott In Seinen Reichen" [1735]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87 [1889]
Ginastera: Estancia, op. 8; and Four Dances from Estancia, op. 8a [1941]
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 [1816]
Ligeti: Cello Sonata [1953]
Liszt: Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199 [1881]
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66 [1845]
Messiaen: Chronochromie [1960]
Nielsen: String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14 [1898; rev. 1899]
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria [by 1594]
Rheinberger: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 38 [1870]
Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell) [1829]
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian" [1979]
Szymanowski: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night" [1916]
Weinberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 43 [1948]
Wellesz: Symphony #1, op. 62 [1945]

To remain on the 69th tier: 
Arnold: English Dances, opp. 27 & 33 [1951]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 [1795]
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105 [1895]
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman) [1882]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 [1911]
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33 [1735]
Handel: Athalia, HWV 52 [1733]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 [1842-3]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85 [1949]
Poulenc: Nocturnes [1929-1938]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 [1893]
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52 [1841]
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61 [1847]
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor [1883]
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32 [1876]

To move down 1 to the 70th tier:
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1891]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 108th tier: 
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Bull: Walsingham (from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book) [c. 1600]
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina [15th century]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Herzlich lieb hab ich dich, o Herr", BuxWV 41
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Carbonelli: Sonate da camera, #1-6 [1729]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Cardoso: Requiem [17th century]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Casella: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1905-06]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]
Catoire: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 28 [1914]
Chen & He: Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto [1959]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Cornysh: Ave Maria (from the Eton Choirbook) [by c. 1500]
Creston: Symphony #2, op. 35 [1944]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 72, including "Alte Liebe" and "O kühler Wald" [1876-77]
Britten: Violin Concerto, op. 15 [1939]
Busoni: Fantasia after JS Bach, BV 253 [1909]
Castillon: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 1 [1863-64]
Charpentier: Le malade imaginaire (The Imaginary Invalid) [1673]
Chin: Double Concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble [2002]
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 8 [1829]
Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur [1902]
Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25/5 [1790]
Copland: Old American Songs [1950, 1952]
Cowell: The Banshee
Davies: Farewell to Stromness [1980]
Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing [2006]
Debussy: Proses lyriques, L 84 [1893]
Debussy: Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131 [1915]
Delalande: Majesté [1681]

To remain on the 111th tier: 
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecilia [1942]
Britten: Lachrymae (Reflections on a Song of John Dowland), op. 48 [1950]
Cage: Imaginary Landscape #1 [1939]
Cardew: The Great Learning [1970]
Cavalli: Eliogabalo [1667]
Chausson: Mélodies (7), op. 2 [1880]
Chesnokov: Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles [2016]
Copland: Three Latin-American Sketches [1971]
Czernowin: MAIM [2006]
Davies: Worldes Blis [1969]
Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, L. 62 [1888]

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Cowell: The Tides of Manaunaun [1917]


----------



## adriesba

Aguilera de Heredia: Obra de 8º tono alto: Ensalada


----------



## kyjo

Widor: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 41 [1877]


----------



## Highwayman

Henselt: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 16 [1847]


----------



## adriesba

I saw on the poll (and it's the same on the actual list) that Reich: Different Trains says 1788 instead of 1988.


----------



## EnescuCvartet

Hugo Wolf - Ganymed


----------



## Highwayman

EnescuCvartet said:


> Hugo Wolf - Ganymed


This is included in the Goethe-Lieder therefore is on the list, 100th tier to be precise.

My addition for today:

Cassadó: Suite for Solo Cello in D minor [1926]


----------



## science

adriesba said:


> I saw on the poll (and it's the same on the actual list) that Reich: Different Trains says 1788 instead of 1988.


LOL, good eyes!


----------



## adriesba

Ballou: Prelude and Allegro for String Orchestra and Piano (1951)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 87th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 85th tier: 
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]

To move up 1 to the 86th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81 [1926]
Bartók: Pictures (2) for Orchestra, Sz. 46 [1910]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Byrd: The Great Service [before 1606]
Copland: Danzón Cubano [1942; orch. 1946]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Holst: Egdon Heath, op. 47 [1927]
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D [1941]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 in A [1897]
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" [1916; rev. 1920]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" [1938]
Tubin: Symphony #4 in A "Sinfonia Lirica" [1943; rev. 1978]
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19 [1740]

To remain on the 87th tier: 
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto [1941]
Balakirev: Tamara [1882]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #22 in F, op. 54 [1804]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 [1948]
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs), op. 103 and 112, including "Sehnsucht" and "Nächtens" [1888-91]
Bruch: Pieces (8) for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 [1910]
Bruckner: String Quintet in F [1879]
Copland: Quiet City [1939-41]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1818]
Debussy: La plus que lente, L. 121 [1910]
Debussy: Printemps, L. 61 [1887, 1912]
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás [2007]
Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Song, op. 25 [1914]
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame [c. 1200]
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 [1877]
Godowsky: Java Suite [1925]
Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry [1911]
Josquin: Missa La sol fa re mi [1502]
Kodály: Peacock Variations [1939]
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera [1610]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Lutosławski: Les espaces du sommeil [1975]
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23 [1889]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement [1985]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63 [1943]
Nielsen: Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" [1902]
Piston: Symphony #6 [1955]
Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1930]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a [1943]
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, symphonic poem, op. 7 [1893]
Rangström: Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars" [1929]
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" [1992]
Ravel: Poèmes (3) de Stéphane Mallarmé [1913]
Reich: Drumming [1971]
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba [1934]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor [1902]
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) [1987]
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 [1823]
Schuller: Studies (7) on Themes of Paul Klee [1959]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Strauss, J. II: Kaiser-Walzer, op. 437 [1889]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 41, including "Wiegenlied" [1899]
Stravinsky: Le Baiser de la Fée (The Fairy's Kiss) [1928; rev. 1950]
Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24 [1903]
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]

To move down 1 to the 88th tier:
Cavalli: La Calisto [1651]
Chopin: Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57 [1844]
Puccini: Manon Lescaut [1893]


----------



## kyjo

Rangström: Symphony #2 in D minor "Mitt Land" [1919]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 108th tier: 
Dowland: Lute music [early 17th century]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dufay: Vergene bella [c. 1424]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44 [1840]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 51, including "Au cimetière" and "Spleen" [1888, 1890]
Fawkyner: Gaude rosa sine spina [late 15th cent.]
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus [1985]
Ferneyhough: Funérailles I & II [1969-80]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Fujikura: Ice [2009-10]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Denisov: Requiem [1980]
Diamond: Symphony #4 [1945]
Dohnányi: Winterreigen (Winter Dances), op. 13 [1905]
Duparc: Extase [1874]
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Dvořák: From the Bohemian Forest, op. 68, B. 133, including Waldesruhe ("Silent Woods") [1884]
Dvořák: Requiem [1890]
Dyson: The Canterbury Pilgrims [1931]
Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3 [1935]
Englund: Cello Concerto [1954]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117 [1921]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Finnissy: English Country Tunes
Foulds: A World Requiem, op. 60
Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]

To remain on the 111th tier: 
Delius: Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
Dhomont: Cycle du son [1998]
Dusapin: Trombone Concerto "Watt" [1994]
Eastman: Femenine [1974]
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 [1913]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109 [1917]
Ferrari: Éphémère II
Fibich: Moods, Impressions, and Souvenirs, opp. 41, 44, 47, & 57
Field: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, H. 27
Franck: Les Éolides

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Delius: Piano Concerto in C minor [1897]
Dhomont: Sous le regard d'un soleil noir [1981]
Dockstader: Quatermass [1966]
Dusapin: String Quartet #3 [1993]


----------



## science

I was looking at the tier counts just now, and looking ahead to the tiers we'll do in the future, and I realized that putting the "up 3" works on the 108th tier is a mistake because we won't be doing that tier this cycle -- in other words, they were going to be stranded there, punished in a sense for doing better than the "up 2" works, which would have a good chance of being moved up to the 107th tier and beyond. So we'll move those works up to the 107th tier, and leave the 108th tier empty for now (we'll fill it when we split the 109th tier, which will have 400+ works by then). 

Basically, in case that's not clear, I'm saying that I created the 108th tier prematurely, which caused a little bit of a problem, and so to fix it I'm going to pretend not to have created it yet....


----------



## EnescuCvartet

Violin Sonata #3 op. 25 by George Enescu (1926)


----------



## science

EnescuCvartet said:


> Violin Sonata #3 op. 25 by George Enescu (1926)


That would be a wonderful addition and it's one of my favorite works, but it's already on our list. You can see an alphabetized list of the works here, or you can see the ranked list here, where you can find that work on the 57th tier (which is the 84th percentile of the works we've recommended).

As it happens, we're only about 3 weeks away from voting to promote some works on that tier, so if you hang around you'll be able to vote to move it to a higher tier, recommending it more strongly. You can find most of the voting, as well as lots of other voting games, in the polls subform.


----------



## Highwayman

Bowen: Flute Sonata, op. 120 [1946]


----------



## pjang23

Dohnányi: Passacaglia for Piano, op. 6 [1899]
Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]
Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]
Freitas Branco: Paraísos Artificiais [1910]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Danzi: Horn Sonata in E minor, op. 44 [1814]
Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace [1996]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697]
Diepenbrock: Hymne an die Nacht [1899]
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Durón: La Guerra de los Gigantes [1700]
Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]
Fine: Notturno for Strings and Harp [1951]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]

To move up 1 to the 122th tier: 
Darmar: Piano Concerto "Cunda" [2014]
Davies, W.: Symphony #2 in G, op. 32 [1911]
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Delius: Violin Sonata in B major, op. posth. [1892]
Dett: The Ordering of Moses, a Biblical Folk Scene for soloists, chorus and orchestra [1932]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]
Domeniconi: Koyunbaba Suite [1985-86]
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]
Donatoni: Tema [1981]
Durey: Sonatine for flute and piano, op. 25 [1929]
Ewazen: Trumpet Sonata [1995]
Fagerlund: Isola [2011]
Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D [18th century]
Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981]
Ferneyhough: Liber Scintillarum [2012]
Ferrari: Tautologos III [1969]
Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]
Flagello: Symphony #1 [1968]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]
Demessieux: Te Deum, op. 11 [1959]
Dickinson: Piano Concerto [1984]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Doráti: Sette pezzi for orchestra [1961]
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo double bass [1983]
Dusapin: Etudes for piano [2001]
Dusapin: Item, for cello [1985]
Dusapin: Musique captive, for chamber ensemble [1980]
Economou: Sixteen Etudes for Children [1982]
eRikm, Ferrari, & Lehn: Les Protorythmiques [2007]
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos [1952]
Fine: String Quartet [1952]
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Fitelberg: Song of the Falcon, op. 18 [1905]
Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]
Foss: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Fragoso: 7 Preludes [c. 1923?]
Franck: Les Beatitudes [1879]
Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres [1994-2001]


----------



## Highwayman

Rabl: Quartet in E-flat, op. 1 [c. 1896]


----------



## Bulldog

Weinberg: Symphony #1, op. 10 [1942]


----------



## Highwayman

Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht, op. 60 [1831, rev. 1843]


----------



## kyjo

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Cello Sonata, op. 50 [1928]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 55th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 53rd tier: 
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82 [1940]

To move up 1 to the 54th tier: 
Bach: Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig" [1740-50]
Barber: Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9 [1936]
Bartók: Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107 [1926-1939]
Bax: November Woods [1917]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5 [1853]
Brahms: Tragic Overture, op. 81 [1880]
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60 [1846]
Falla: El Amor Brujo [1915]
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67 [1748]
Haydn: Mass #12 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/12 "Theresienmesse" [1799]
Janáček: Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street" [1905]
Khachaturian: Masquerade Suite [1941]
Liszt: Liebesträume, S.541 [1850]
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel [1978]
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds [1932]
Reich: Different Trains [1988]
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville) [1816]
Saint-Saëns: Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, op. 28 [1863]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie" [1825]
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60 [1910]
Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, op. 35 [1897]
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28 [1895]
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77 [1821]
Webern: Pieces (5) for Orchestra, op. 10 [1913]

To remain on the 55th tier: 
Brahms: Ballades, op. 10 [1854]
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31 [1949]
Furrer: Konzert (Piano Concerto) [2007]
Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74 [1938]
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27 [1878]
Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte [1981]
Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen" [1785]
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 [1896]
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer) [1886]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5 [1605]
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner" [1782]
Mozart: Violin Concerto #3 in G, K. 216 [1775]
Schubert: Klavierstücke (3 Piano Pieces), D. 946 [1828]

To move down 1 to the 56th tier:
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV/28 [1797 or before]


----------



## Bulldog

Zemlinsky - String Quartet #1, op. 4 [1895]


----------



## Bulldog

Arnold - Symphony #3, op. 63 [1957]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 42nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 41st tier: 
Bach: Fugue in G minor, BWV 578, "Little" [c. 1713]
Berg: Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto) [1925]
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120 [1923]
Ives: Central Park in the Dark [1906]
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126 [1966]

To remain on the 42nd tier: 
Adams: Harmonielehre [1985]
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat, WAB 105 [1878]
Debussy: Rêverie, L 68 [1890]
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 [1928]
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1952]
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29 [1909]
Varèse: Amériques [1921; rev. 1927]

To move down 1 to the 43rd tier:
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72 [1805]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 107th* tier: 
Fux: Graduale in Missa Pro Defunctis ("Requiem aeternam"), K 146
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Gabrieli: O magnum mysterium [1587]
Geminiani: 12 Concerti grossi after Corelli's op. 5 [1726]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glière: Sireny (The Sirens) in F minor, symphonic poem, op. 33
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Goldschmidt: Clarinet Concerto [1953-4]
Gombert: Musae Jovis
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Graun: Der Tod Jesu [1755]
Gubaidulina: ...The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair [2005]
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis [16th century]
Guiot de Dijon [attrib.]: Chanterai por mon corage [c. 1215-25]
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus [late 16th century]
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto [2001]
Handel: Semele, HWV 58 [1744]
Haydn, M.: Trumpet Concerto in C [1763]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Hindemith: Clarinet Quintet, op. 30 [1923, rev. 1954]
Hindemith: Violin Concerto [1939]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Gaito: Piano Trio, op. 25
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David [c. 1620]
Glass, L.: Symphony #3 in D, op. 30 "Forest Symphony" [1901]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Glière: String Octet in D, op. 5
Golijov: Ainadamar [2003]
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Gretchaninov: All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 59
Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Halévy: La Juive [1835]
Handel: Organ Concerto #13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]
Hanson: Symphony #3, op. 33 [1936-38]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Hartmann: Symphony #6 [1951-53]
Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
Haydn: Symphony #39 in G minor "Tempesta di mare" [1765-8]
Hindemith: Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main" [1936]
Hindemith: Symphony in E-flat

To remain on the 111th tier: 
Glass: La Belle et la Bête [1994]
Glinka: Viola Sonata in D minor
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos [2000]
Grisey: Vortex Temporum [1994-6]
Haas, G. F.: ... und ... [2008-2009]
Haas, G. F.: Violin Concerto [1998]
Haydn: Symphony #60 in C "Il Distratto" [17740
Henze: Requiem [1993]
Hindemith: Horn Concerto [1949]

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Grieg: Four Psalms, op. 74
Henze: Piano Concerto #2 [1967]

* Because the 108th tier is not supposed to exist yet.


----------



## Highwayman

Argento: Postcard from Morocco [1971]


----------



## Bulldog

Atterberg - Symphony #9, op. 54 "Sinfonia visionaria" [1956]


----------



## adriesba

Sheng: Shanghai Overture (2007)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolature di liuto [1584]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Frumerie: Symphonic Variations on Vårvindar friska, op. 25 [1940-41]
Gilles: Requiem [c. 1700]
Graener: Piano Trio, op. 61 [1923]
Grainger: La Scandinavie for cello and piano [1902]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 13 [1867]
Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume [1988-1989]
Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]
Heinichen: Flavio Crispo [1720]
Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [12th century]
Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]
Holliger: Gesänge der Frühe [1987]
Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]
Hosokawa: Autumn Wind [2011]
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen [c. 1485]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Gaos: Symphony #2 "En las montañas de Galicia" [1917-9]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 25 [1872]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Gordon: Yo Shakespeare [1992]
Gruber: Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow) [1996]
Gubaidulina: Piano Concerto "Introitus" [1978]
Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Harrison, M.: Revelation: Music in Pure Intonation [2001]
Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]
Howard: Violin Concerto [2015]
Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923
Ifukube: Lauda concertata for marimba and orchestra [1979]
Indy: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 35 [1890]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Freitas Branco: Symphony #4 in D major [1952]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Gaito: Piano Quintet, op. 24 [1917]
Glass: Days and Nights in Rocinha [1997]
Glass: Piano Concerto #1 "Tirol" [2000]
Glazunov: Piano Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 75 [1901]
Gouvy: Octet #1 in E-flat, op. 71 [1879]
Greenstein: Clearing, Dawn, Dance [2010]
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire, op. 45 [1988]
Haas, G. F.: Solstices [2019]
Harrison, J.: Bredon Hill: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra [1942]
Harvey: Ritual Melodies [1989-90]
Hayasaka: Piano Concerto in D minor [1948]
Haydn: English Canzonettas, Books 1 & 2, Hob. XXVIa:25-36 [1794-5]
Haydn: Symphony #1 in D [1759]
Haydn: Symphony #5 in D [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #12 in E [1763]
Holliger: Puneigä [2002]
Holzbauer: Mass in C [c. 1770]
Hoof: Symphony #4 in B [1950]
Howells: Oboe Sonata [1942]
Ifukube: Japanese Rhapsody [1935]
Ireland: Fantasy-Sonata in E-flat [1943]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37 [1877]
Gilbert: Tsukimi (Moon Viewing) [2013]
Ginastera: American Preludes (12), op. 12 [1944]
Glanville-Hicks: Concerto Romantico for viola and chamber orchestra [1956]
Glass, L.: Piano Sonata #2 in A-flat, op. 25 [1897]
Gliere: Gyul'sara, including the Overture [1925]
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures [2011]
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994]
Haas, G. F.: AUS.WEG [2010]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto Grosso #1 [2014]
Haas, G. F.: Trombone Concerto [2016]
Handel: Tanti strali al sen mi scocchi, HWV 197 [1711]
Harper: Fanny Robin [1971]
Harper: Symphony #2 "Miracles" [2007]
Haydn: Symphony #2 in C [1764]
Haydn: Symphony #3 in G [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #10 in D [1760]
Haydn: Symphony #11 in E-flat [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #13 in D [1763]
Haydn: Symphony #14 in A [1764]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Hermanson: Lyrical Metamorphosis [1957]
Holliger: Dona Nobis Pacem [1968-69]
Hölszky: Dämonen [2006]
Ichiyanagi: Sapporo [1962]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 103rd tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 101st tier: 
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87 [1928]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem [probably 1502]
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers [1686]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux" [1879]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" [1919]
Harty: An Irish Symphony [1924]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel [1992]

To move up 1 to the 102nd tier: 
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola, and string orchestra, op. 19/1 [1917]
Barber: Excursions, op. 20 [1944]
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Blow: Venus and Adonis [c. 1683]
Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto #2, op. 28 "for the left hand only" [1924]
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer, op. 52 [1868]
Davies: An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise [1895]
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King [1969]
Delalande: Te Deum [1684]
Dupré: Symphony in G minor, op. 25 [1928]
Enescu: Vox Maris [1954]
Erkin: Köçekçe, dance rhapsody for orchestra [1943]
Erkin: Symphony #1 [1946]
Gershwin: Three Preludes [1926]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39 [1892]
Handel: Tamerlano ("Tamerlane"), HWV 18 [1724]
Hindemith: Symphonia Serena [1946]
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation [1995]
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" [1966]
Klami: Sea Pictures [1932]
Krenek: Jonny spielt auf, op. 45 [1927]
Langgaard: Symphony #1 [1910]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Lyadov: Baba Yaga, op. 56 [1904]
MacMillan: Stabat Mater [2015]

To remain on the 103rd tier: 
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Adès: The Tempest, op. 22 [2003]
Andriessen, L.: Writing to Vermeer [1998]
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Barber: Toccata Festiva, op. 36 [1960]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Bruch: Canzone, op. 55 [1891]
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor [1872]
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Draeseke: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat, op. 38 [1887]
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 [1954]
Fuchs: Serenade #3 for string orchestra in E minor, op. 21 [1878]
Górecki: Concerto for harpsichord (or piano) and string orchestra, op. 40 [1980]
Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia" [1991]
Grieg: Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67 [1895]
Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264 [1737]
Huber: Symphony #5 in F, "Der Geiger von Gmuend" ("The Fiddler of Gmuend")
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1821]

To move down 1 to the 104th tier:
Huber: Symphony #7 in D minor, "Swiss" [1917]


----------



## Highwayman

Berkeley: Horn Trio, op. 44 [c. 1953]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 29th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 27th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux" [1812]

To move up 1 to the 28th tier: 
Albéniz: Iberia [1905-9]
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811 [by 1725]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 6), op. 118 [1893]
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72 [1878, 1886]
Puccini: Madama Butterfly [1904]

To remain on the 29th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11 [1830]
Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1914]
Fauré: Nocturnes [c. 1875-1921]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian" [1781]
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell" [1772]
Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte (Songs Without Words) [1829-1845]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25 [1831]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36 [1888]

To move down 1 to the 30th tier:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 [1913]


----------



## Highwayman

Bernstein: Clarinet Sonata [1941-2]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 108th tier: 
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Holbrooke: Clarinet Quintet #2 in G minor, op. 27 "Ligeia" [1910; rev. 1939, c. 1956]
Höller: Sphären (Spheres) [2006]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Juon: Piano Sextet in C minor, op. 22 [1902]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose (The Pieces of the Compass) [1989-1994]
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124 [1933]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Krebs: Clavier-Übung I, KWV 500-512 [c. 1744]
Landini: Gram piant' a gli ochi, greve doglia al core [14th century]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Lekeu: Cello Sonata in F [1888]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Ludford: Missa Videte miraculum [probably before 1530]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables [1990]
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games) [1991]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Hoddinott: Noctis Equi, op. 132 [1989]
Holst: Beni Mora, op. 29/1 [1910]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E op. 110 [1814]
Indy: Trio for Clarinet, Cello, and Piano in B-flat, op. 29 [1888]
Janáček: The Eternal Gospel [1914]
Koechlin: Quatre nouvelles sonatines, op. 87
Korngold: Piano Quintet in E, op. 15 [1921-22]
Korngold: String Sextet in D, op. 10 [1914-16]
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch., op. 15d [1990]
Labor: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 3 [1886]
La Rue: Magnificats [c. 1500]
Lassus: Missa super Dixit Joseph [between 1564 and 1572]
Leifs: Sögusinfónía (Saga Symphony), op. 26 [1942]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Lully: Te Deum, LWV 55 [1684]

To remain on the 111st tier: 
Holst: Invocation, op. 19/2 "A Song of the Evening" for cello and orchestra
Hosokawa: Saxophone Concerto [1998]
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 [1968]
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B-flat, op. 71 [1962]
Kernis: Air for violin (or cello or flute) and piano (or orchestra or string quartet) [1995]
Kurtág: Játékok [1973 onward]
Lachenmann: String Quartet #3 "Grido" [2001]
Ligeti: San Francisco Polyphony [1973-1974]
Liszt: Variations on a Theme by Bach, S. 180 [1862]
Ludford: Missa Benedicta [before 1557]
Lully: Atys, LWV 53 [1676]

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals [1988-93]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 16th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 14th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 [1825]

To move up 1 to the 15th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85 [1893]
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 [1919]
Holst: The Planets, op. 32 [1916]
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli [c. 1562]
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte [1899]

To remain on the 14th tier: 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88 [1889]
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit [1908]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959 [1828]
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44 [1842]

To move down 1 to the Xth tier:
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]


----------



## kyjo

Kalliwoda: Symphony #5 in B minor, op. 106 [1840]


----------



## Highwayman

Krenek: Organ Concerto #2, op. 235 [1982]


----------



## science

Bach's: Mass in B minor won our third tier poll, so I've moved it to the second tier.


----------



## science

Kalafati: Symphony in A minor, op. 12 [1912]
Kernis: Color Wheel [2001]
Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
Shostakovich: The Golden Age, op. 22 [1930]
Shostakovich: The Limpid Stream [1935]


----------



## kyjo

Merikanto, A.: Symphony #3 [1953]


----------



## Highwayman

Reinecke: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 134 "Håkon Jarl" [1874]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 103rd tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 101st tier: 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Noskowski: Piano Quartet in D minor, op. 8 [1881]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #3 in F minor "Same-Ätnam; Lappland" [1915]
Pierné: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41 [1917]
Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué [1932]
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31 [1910]
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Séverac: Cerdaña [1911]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35 [1916]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Vaňhal (or Wanhal): Stabat Mater in F minor [1775]
Willaert: Vecchie letrose [1545]
Xenakis: Tetras [1983]

To move up 1 to the 102nd tier: 
Murail: Les Sept Paroles [2010]
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 [1918]
Ravel: Chansons madécasses [1926]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight (from The Blue Notebooks) [2004]
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip [1998-2000]
Say: Symphony #1, op. 28 "Istanbul" [2009]
Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità [1715]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen" [1816]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings" [1943]
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61 [1826]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #5 in G minor, op. 147 [1917]
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue [1942]
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20 [1929]

To remain on the 103rd tier: 
Marquez: Danzon #2 [1994]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 [1897]
Pettersson: Symphony #6 [1966]
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ [1973]
Reich: New York Counterpoint [1985]
Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica [1914-5]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 [1883]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle [1863]
Rouse: Trombone Concerto [1991]
Saint-Saëns: Requiem, op. 54 [1878]
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934 [1827]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #2 in C, D. 279 [1815]
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite [1928]
Soper: Voices from the Killing Jar [2012]
Tárrega: Capricho árabe [1892]
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 [1955]
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79 [1821]
Webern: Little Pieces (3 kleine Stücke) for cello and piano, op. 11 [1914]
Xenakis: Lichens [1983]

To move down 1 to the 104th tier:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 [1782]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up to the 107th tier: 
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]

To move up to the 109th tier: 
Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]
Luython: Missa Sex Vocum Super Filiae Jerusalem [1609]
Manchicourt: Laudate Dominum [1539]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Martinů: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra [1952-53]
Martinů: La revue de cuisine [1927]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Monteverdi: Scherzi musicali cioè arie et madrigali (including Zefiro Torna) [1632]
Mouton: Ave Maria gemma virginum [1510s]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum [before 1503, maybe c. 1490]
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium [1507]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Palestrina: Missa ***** sum [c. 1590]

To move up to the 110th tier: 
Lyapunov: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 27 [c. 1908]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Marcello, A.: Oboe Concerto in D minor [by 1717]
Medtner: Sonata-Ballade in F-sharp, op. 27 [1912-14]
Mendelssohn: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op.27 [1835]
Mendelssohn: Overture "Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine" (The Fair Melusine Overture) in F, op. 32 [1834]
Miki: Marimba Spiritual [1984]
Moniot d'Arras: Ce fut en mai [13th century]
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna [1623]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Moravec: Tempest Fantasy [2003]
Moulu: Mater floreat [by 1518]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #32 in B-flat, K. 454 [1784]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #35 in A, K. 526 [1787]
Murail: Tellur [1977]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]

To remain on the 111th tier: 
MacCunn: Land of the Mountain and the Flood [1887]
Martin: Fantaisie sur des Rythmes Flamenco (Fantasy on Flamenco Rhythms) [1973]
Messiaen: Les Offrandes oubliées [1930]
Mompou: Cançons i Danses [from 1918 to 1972]
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons [1940s-1990s]
Mozart: Symphony #33 in B-flat [1779]
Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina [1880]
Nishimura: String Quartet #2 "Pulses of Light" [1992]
Obukhov: Le livre de la vie [1926]
Oliveros: Sound Patterns [1961]
Ornstein: Wild Men's Dance [c. 1914]
Palestrina: Laudate pueri [1572]

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Marshall: Fog Tropes [1981]
Mielck: Symphony in F minor, op. 4 [1897]


----------



## kyjo

Klami: King Lear Overture, op. 33 [1944]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]
José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Kodály: Budavári Te Deum [1936]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]
Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]
Lemeland: Symphony #9, op. 168 [1997]
Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]
Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Jadassohn: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 101 [1889]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Kahn: Serenade in F minor, op. 73 [1923]
Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]
Kancheli: Broken Chant [2007]
Kancheli: Silent Prayer [2007]
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)" [1989]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Ambient chaconne (after J.S. Bach's Ciaccona) [2019]
Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]
Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966]
Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816]
Kuusisto: Violin Concerto [2011]
Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]
Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]
Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989]
Lehár: Gold und Silber, op. 79 [1903]
Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864]
Lloyd Webber, A.: Requiem [1985]
Luchesi: Requiem [1771]
Mackenzie: La Belle Dame sans Merci, op. 29 [1883]
MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316 [1948]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #5 "Fantasia Concertante", H. 366 [1958]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]
Kabeláč: Symphony #8, op. 54 "Antiphonies" [1970]
Kalliwoda: Symphony #6 in F, op. 132 [1843]
Kaminski: Dorische Musik ("Doric Music") [1933]
Kaprálová: Piano Concerto in D minor [1935]
Kerem: Symphony #3 "For the Victims of Communism" [2003]
Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981]
Köksal: Shiftings [2014]
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 [1988]
Kreutzer, R.: Violin Concerto #18 in E minor [1805-9]
Lamote de Grignon: Triptico de la piel de toro for piano and orchestra [1958]
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXXIV "... Loops for Ludvik" [2016]
Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 [1971]
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto, op. 59 [1909]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
Lortzing: Undine [1845]
Lourié: Concerto Spirituale [1929]
Macklay: Many Many Cadences [2014]
Malec: Sonoris Causa [1997]
Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Marshall: Gradual Requiem [1980]
Martin: Pavane Couleur du Temps [1920]
Marttinen: Violin Concerto, op. 13 [1962]
Martucci: Nocturnes, op. 70 [1891?]


----------



## science

Haribson: Requiem [2003]
Weinberger: Schwanda the Bagpiper [1926]


----------



## Highwayman

Westhoff: Violin Sonatas (6) [1694]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 86th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 84th tier: 
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]

To move up 1 to the 85th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51 [1900]
Barber: Summer Music, op. 31 [1956]
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81 [1926]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Copland: Danzón Cubano [1942; orch. 1946]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux [1714]
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee ("Now Always Snow") [1993]
Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49 [probably 1718]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Honegger: Cello Concerto [1929]
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D [1941]
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen [1943]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas [1939]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn [1989]
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" [1938]
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing [1931]

To remain on the 86th tier: 
Bach: Prelude (Toccata) and Fugue in E, BWV 566 [1708]
Barber: Agnus Dei [1967]
Bartók: Pictures (2) for Orchestra, Sz. 46 [1910]
Beethoven: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 16 [1796]
Berio: Sequenza VIII for violin [1976]
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) [1863]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Byrd: The Great Service [before 1606]
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) [1971]
Debussy: Petite Suite, L 65 [1907]
Delius: Pieces (2) for Small Orchestra (On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring; Summer Night on the River) [1912 and 1911]
Dohnányi: Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12 [1904]
Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42 [1893]
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 [1925; rev. 1942]
Ge: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" [2007]
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" [1989]
Glinka: Grand Sextet in E-flat [1832]
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28 [1877]
Holst: Egdon Heath, op. 47 [1927]
Huré: Piano Quintet in D [1914]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 in A [1897]
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 in E minor "The Bell" [1944]
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" [1916; rev. 1920]
Lutosławski: Musique funèbre [1958]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87 [1845]
Monn/Schoenberg: Cello Concerto in G minor [1740; 1933]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]
Nielsen: Aladdin (incidental music and suite) [1919]
Pärt: Te Deum [1984]
Piazzolla: Libertango [1974]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 14 [1912]
Puccini: Il trittico [1916]
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109 [1909]
Reich: Electric Counterpoint [1987]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 1 [1865]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30 [1904]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant [1932]
Suk: Zrání (Ripening), op. 34 [1917]
Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden [1973, 1979]
Tavener: The Protecting Veil [1988]
Tubin: Symphony #4 in A "Sinfonia Lirica" [1943; rev. 1978]
Wylkynson: Salve regina (in nine parts from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Xenakis: Rebonds [1988]
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19 [1740]

To move down 1 to the 87th tier:
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata [1934]
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 [1908]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 70th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 68th tier: 
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" [1942]

To move up 1 to the 69th tier: 
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7 [1933]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #3 in C, op. 2/3 [1795]
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa [1696]
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3 [1881]
Dowland: First Booke of Songes [1597]
Franck: Piano Trio #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 [1839?]
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96 [c. 1822]
Martinů: Piano Trio #3 in C, H. 332 [1951]
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales) [1904-1928]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 [1783]
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni [by 1497]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts [1741]
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 [1713]

To remain on the 70th tier: 
Babbitt: Philomel [1964]
Carter: Cello Concerto [2001]
Dhomont: Forêt profonde [1996]
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108 [1896]
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23 [1931]
Farrenc: Nonet in E-flat, op. 38 [1849]
Farrenc: Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30 [1839]
Glass: Satyagraha [1979]
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite #1, op. 10 [1894]
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds [1973]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation" [1830]
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle [1932]
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death [1875, 1877]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1891]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar" [1868, 1875, 1897]
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D. 780 [1828]
Shebalin: String Quartet #5 in F minor, op. 33 "Slavonic" [1942]
Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42 [1918]
Vivaldi: Flute Concertos (6), op. 10 [c. 1728]

To move down 1 to the 71st tier:
Chopin: Rondo à la Krakowiak in F, op. 14 [1828]
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]


----------



## Highwayman

Labor: Clarinet Quintet in D, op. 11 [1900]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 56th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 54th tier: 
Ravel: Boléro [1928]

To move up 1 to the 55th tier: 
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur [2003]
Bach: Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" [1730]
Bach: Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044 [1727 or later]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83 [1926]
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36 [1802]
Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16 [1859]
Byrd: Mass for 3 Voices [c. 1594]
Copland: Symphony #3 [1946]
Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60 [1880]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13 [1876]
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317 [1734]
Ives: Three Places in New England [1914; rev. 1929]
Khachaturian: Gayane [1939; final revision 1957]
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov [1873]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #8, op. 66 [1913]
Telemann: Tafelmusik [1733]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #2, op. 15 [1915]

To remain on the 56th tier: 
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47 [1886]
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)" [1916]
Bach: Toccata, Adagio, and Fugue in C, BWV 564 [before c. 1712]
Beethoven: Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80 [1808]
Bridge: Piano Sonata, H.160 [1924]
Butterworth, G.: The Banks of Green Willow [1913]
Ginastera: Piano Concerto #1, op. 28 [1961]
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets" [1911]
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob. XVIII/11 [1779-80]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob. XVI/52 [1794]
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat [1793]
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor [1876]
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139 [1852]
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor [c. 1876]
Medtner: Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40, including Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1 [1922]
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows) [1926]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège" [18th cent.]
Schoenberg: Klavierstücke, op. 11 [1909]
Walton: Viola Concerto [1929]

To move down 1 to the 57th tier:
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV/28 [1797 or before]


----------



## science

Our votes on the fourth tier selected the following works:

To move up to the third tier:
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885]
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection" [1894]
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring) [1913]

To remain on the fourth tier:
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

To move down to the fifth tier:
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]


----------



## Highwayman

Kirchner: String Quartet #4 [2006]


----------



## Tchaikov6

@ anyone with an opinion on the subject:

I'm wondering about nominating Haydn's Folk song arrangements. Would I have to nominate each one separately (obviously in that case I wouldn't do all 273 haha) or should I just include it as "Haydn: Folksong Arrangements" or something to that effect?


----------



## science

I looked into it a bit, and it looks to me like they'd qualify for a collective entry. They're usually recorded together, apparently, or at least in large chunks, and none of the individual works are especially famous. 

One thing you might do, if you want, is break them down by publishing -- for example, it looks like 150 Scottish Songs is a decent unit. I don't see other convenient units, though, so if you want to just do them as a whole, that would make sense to me.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 7 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 107th tier: 
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Panufnik, A.: Cello Concerto [1991]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Pejačević: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 40 [1915-18]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Pettersson: Symphony #15 [1978]
Piccinini: Intavolatura di liuto et di chitarrone [c. 1623]
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé [c. 1500]
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem [1923]
Price: Mississippi River Suite [1934]
Prioris: Requiem [c. 1500]
Rameau: Platée [1745]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez [1532]
Riley: Salome Dances for Peace [1989]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Rore: Missa Doulce Memoire [16th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Saariaho: Circle Map [2012]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]
Saygun: Violin Concerto, op. 44 [1967]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Pettersson: Symphony #10 [1972]
Pettersson: Vox Humana [1974]
Popov: Chamber Symphony, op. 2 [1927]
Poulenc: Figure Humaine [1943]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #9 in C, op. 103 [1947]
Purcell: Rejoice in the Lord alway (The Bell Anthem) [c. 1685]
Reger: String Quartet #3 in D minor, op. 74 [1903]
Rihm: Chiffre-Zyklus [1982-5; rev. 2004]
Riley: You're No Good [1967]
Rorem: Violin Concerto [1984]
Ruders: Solar Trilogy [1992-1995]
Saariaho: Cinq reflets de "L'Amour de loin" [2001]
Salonen: Violin Concerto [2009]

To remain on the 111th tier: 
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma [1966]
Penderecki: Fluorescences [1962]
Pettersson: Violin Concerto #2 [1978]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #4 in B-flat for the left hand, op. 53 [1931]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya [1905]
Rochberg: Symphony #2 [1956]
Saint-Saens: Oratorio de Noël, op. 12 [1858]
Saint-Saëns: Rhapsodie d'Auvergne, op.73 [1884]
Sallinen: Chamber Music III, The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote for cello and string orchestra, op. 58 [1985-86]
Satie: Socrate [1918]
Saunders: Skin [2016]
Saygun: Symphony #4, op. 53 [1976]

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Parmegiani: De Natura Sonorum [1975]
Rihm: Requiem Strophen [2016]


----------



## Highwayman

Hosokawa: The Raven [2011]


----------



## Tchaikov6

science said:


> I looked into it a bit, and it looks to me like they'd qualify for a collective entry. They're usually recorded together, apparently, or at least in large chunks, and none of the individual works are especially famous.
> 
> One thing you might do, if you want, is break them down by publishing -- for example, it looks like 150 Scottish Songs is a decent unit. I don't see other convenient units, though, so if you want to just do them as a whole, that would make sense to me.


Cool, thank you! Will probably nominate soon 

In the mean time:

Haydn: Symphony #20 in C [1757-63]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929]
Massenet: Thaïs [1894]
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Murail: Le Lac [2001]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]
Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]
Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990]
Panufnik, R.: Wild Ways for Double Choir and ji-nashi shakuhachi or flute or recorders, including "Zen Love Song" [2007]
Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #6 "Scènes de féerie" [1880-81]
Mompou: El Pont [1947]
Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]
Montsalvatge: Cinco Canciones Negras [1945]
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]
Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]
Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]
Niculescu: Ison II [1975]
Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006]
Nordheim: Warszawa [1968]
Nyman: The Kiss and Other Movements, including Water Dances [1985]
Ölander: String Sextet in D [c. 1850]
Onslow: String Quartet #21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]
Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921]
Panufnik, R.: Three Paths to Peace [2008]
Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931]
Penderecki: Paradise Lost [1975-8]
Perezzani: Primavera dell'anima [1990]
Persichetti: Parable IX for Band, op. 121 [1972]
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 [1956]
Piston: Viola Concerto [1957]

To remain on the 124th tier: 
Mashayekhi: "Nous ne verrons jamais les jardins de Nishapour", op. 56 [1977]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Mathieu: Violin Sonata [by 1945]
Matsumura: Piano Concerto #2 [1978]
McCabe: Cloudcatcher Fells [1985]
McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]
Mercury/Zilber: Bohemian Rhapsody [1975]
Merikanto, A.: Serenade for cello and strings [1914]
Messager: Solo de Concours [1899]
Miller: Duet for cello and orchestra [2015]
Miyoshi: Chaines (Prelude for piano) [1973]
Moross: Symphony #1 [1941-42]
Mustonen: Nonet No. 2 [2000]
Nepomuceno: Nocturne in B flat minor, op. 33 [1904]
Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]
Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012]
Nilsson: Nox Angustae [1967, 1972, 1978]
Novák: Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]
Nyman: And Do They Do [1986]
Owen: Nocturne in D-flat for orchestra [1913]
Pembaur: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 86 [1910]
Penderecki: Kadisz [2009]
Penderecki: Trumpet Concertino [2015]
Pereira: Concertino for Cello and String Orchestra [2010]
Pettersson: Symphony #16 [1979]
Pinkham: Christmas Cantata (Sinfonia Sacra) [1998]
Pisaro: Fields Have Ears [2010]


----------



## kyjo

Honegger: Le Roi David [1921]


----------



## Highwayman

Scharwenka, P.: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 106 "Sonata Fantasia" [1899]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Symphony #19 [1759-60]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 17th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 16th tier: 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069 [1724-30]
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106 [1936]
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114 [1891]
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther" [1875]
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue [1924]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610]
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G [1931]
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26 [1900]
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911, 1946]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64 [1888]

To remain on the 17th tier: 
Brahms: "Double" Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor, op. 102 [1887]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26 [1866]
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London" [1795]
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20 [1825]
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie [1948]
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad" [1941]

To move down 1 to the 18th tier:
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]


----------



## Highwayman

Juon: Wind Quintet in B-flat, op. 84 [1928]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Symphony #81 in G [1784]


----------



## science

Braunfels: Tag- und Nachtstücke, op. 44 [1934] 
Cesti: La Dori [1657]
Coke: Piano Concerto #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 38 [1954]
Coke: Piano Concerto #5 in D minor, op. 57 [1947]
Coke: Piano Concerto #6 in C minor, op. 63 [1954]
Enna: Kleopatra [1894]
Gompper: Double Bass Concerto [2018]
Pixis: Piano concerto in C, op. 100 [1826]
Puumala: Anna Liisa [2008]
Rouse: Symphony #5 [2017]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 43rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 41st tier: 
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330 [1740]
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588 [1790]

To move up 1 to the 42nd tier: 
Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38 [1960]
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72 [1805]
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11 [1911]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85 [1816]
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish" [1775]
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61 [1972]
Ravel: Jeux d'eau [1901]
Ravel: Shéhérazade (song cycle) [1902]
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated! [1975]
Scriabin: Etudes (12), op. 8 [1894]

To remain on the 43rd tier: 
Alkan: Études (12) dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39 (includes the Concerto for Solo Piano and the Symphony for Solo Piano) [1857]
Bridge: Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a [1905; rev. 1912]
Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1 [1895]
Handel: Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441 [1720, 1733]
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83 [1819]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50 [1927]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138 [1970]
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C minor, op. 27 [1906]

To move down 1 to the 44th tier:
Boulez: Répons [1985]


----------



## Highwayman

Biarent: Cello Sonata in F-sharp minor [1915]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1781-2]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: Divertimento in F, Hob.II:20 [1763]


----------



## Highwayman

Messiaen: Cantéyodjayâ [1948]


----------



## science

I'm a day behind, and I'm going to stay a day behind, but here are the results of our votes on the 123rd tier, part 7:

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Reimann: Requiem [1980/82]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Richter, F. X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Pousseur: Les Éphémérides d'Icare 2 [1970]
Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015]
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893]
Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]
Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]
Rubinstein: The Demon [1871]
Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan (The King Goes Forth to France) [1983]
Salonen: Dichotomie [2000]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Pixis: Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 35 [1823]
Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34]
Plau: Concerto for Tuba and Strings [1990]
Pohjola: Symphony #1 [2002]
Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013]
Poulenc: Violin Sonata [1942-43/49]
Ran, Shulamit: Violin Concerto [2003]
Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor [1902]
Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]
Reznicek: Symphony #4 in F minor [1919]
Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]
Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico), opera [1987-1991]
Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine, opera [1983-1986]
Rihm: Dionysos, opera [2009-2010]
Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
Rihm: Jakob Lenz, opera [1977-1978]
Rihm: Sphäre um Sphäre for chamber ensemble [1992-2003]
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen [1997]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E, C 50 [published 1797]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922]
Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]
Ryelandt: Symphony #4 in E-flat minor, op. 55 "Credo" [1912-3]
Rzewski: The Road [2003]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880]
Potter: Symphony #6 in G minor [1832]
Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary" [2016]
Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1996]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]
Puumala: Apostrophe [2005]
Rabe: What?? [1967]
Rainier: Cello Concerto [1964]
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa (Moonlight on Jupiter), op. 24 [1922]
Renié: Ballade fantastique, for harp [1912]
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
Rochberg: Caprice Variations for violin [1970]
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin [1916]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto [2000]
Rouse: Symphony #1 [1986]
Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]
Roussel: Psalm 80, op. 37 [1928]
Różycki: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1944]
Rufinatscha: Symphony #4 in B minor [1846]
Ruttmann: Wochenende (Weekend) [1930]
Ryelandt: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 32 [1901]
Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877]
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D, op. 166 [1921]


----------



## Highwayman

Dutilleux: Mystère de l'instant [1989]


----------



## science

science said:


> I'm a day behind, and I'm going to stay a day behind, but here are the results of our votes on the 123rd tier, part 7:


I haven't actually moved those works yet, and there's another tier that we've finished that I haven't tallied yet, but I hope to get to them all this afternoon (my time). Then I'll start a few more threads for people to vote on as well!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: String Quartets, Op.1 [1757-62]


----------



## Highwayman

Poulenc: Élégie for Horn and Piano [1957]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 101st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 99th tier: 
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Babadjanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor [1952]
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87 [1928]
Bellini: La Sonnambula [1831]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem [probably 1502]
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers [1686]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Duparc: Phidylé [1882; orch. 1892]
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel [1992]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31 [1910]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Xenakis: Tetras [1983]

To move up 1 to the 100th tier: 
Berio: Sequenza XII for bassoon [1995]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Carissimi: Jephte [probably 1648]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 24 Caprichos de Goya, op. 195 [1961]
Couperin: Elévation "Lauda Sion salvatorem" [1680]
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna [1954]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux" [1879]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts [1613]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Harty: An Irish Symphony [1924]
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra [2002]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano after Le voyageur sans bagage, op. 157b [1936]
Noskowski: Piano Quartet in D minor, op. 8 [1881]
Offenbach: La belle Hélène [1864]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Pierné: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41 [1917]
Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué [1932]
Reich: Piano Phase [1967]
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missæ" [1878]
Rihm: Et Lux [2009]
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Séverac: Cerdaña [1911]
Sor: Studies for Guitar [1815, 1827, 1831, 1837]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 [18th century]
Vaňhal (or Wanhal): Stabat Mater in F minor [1775]
Vaughan Williams: Merciless Beauty [1921]
Vivaldi: Concerto for two trumpets in C, RV 537
Willaert: Vecchie letrose [1545]
Wolf: Italian Serenade [1887]

To remain on the 101st tier: 
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 [2003]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1856]
Berio: Sequenza XIV for cello [2002]
Bernstein: Mass [1971]
Boulez: Structures I [1952]
Delius: Violin Sonata #1 [1914]
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes [1978]
Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra [1992-2009]
Enescu: Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6 [1899]
Franck: Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17 [1862]
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" [1919]
Grisey: Les chants de l'amour [1984]
Halffter: Sinfonietta in D [1925]
Holst: Hammersmith, op. 52 [1930]
Karłowicz: Serenade for strings in C, op. 2 [1898]
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102 [1852]
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan [1936]
Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet" [1829]
Onslow: Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16 [1819]
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 [1972]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #3 in F minor "Same-Ätnam; Lappland" [1915]
Respighi: Il Tramonto (The Sunset) [1914]
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) [2003]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro, op. 134 [1853]
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 [1966]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35 [1916]
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76 [1933]
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords" [1965]
Vasks: Symphony for Strings "Voices" [1991]
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps [1909]
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region [1906]
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" [1861]
Voříšek: Symphony in D, op. 24 [1821]
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) [1555]
Xenakis: Eonta [1964]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 [2003]

To move down 1 to the 102nd tier:
Bargiel: Fantasia #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1851]


----------



## science

We'll finish the bottom tier on New Year's Eve, so hopefully on New Year's I'll be able to add all these fine new additions to it.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111st tier selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 108th tier: 
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Scriabin: Mazurkas [1884-1903]
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming [1998]
Seixas: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Sheppard: Gaude gaude gaude Maria virgo [c. 1559]
Smyth: Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra in A [1926]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses [2007]
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista [1675]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Suk: Symphony #1 in E, op. 14 [1899]
Szymanowski: Love Songs of Hafiz, opp. 24 & 26 [1911-14]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Schubert: Im Frühling, D. 882 [1826]
Schubert: String Trio in B-flat, D. 581 [1817]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]
Schütz: Historia der Auferstehung Jesu Christi (The Resurrection of Christ) [1623]
Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]
Shaw: Blueprint [2016]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 18 [1900]
Stenhammar: Symphony #1 in F [1903]
Strauss, R.: Capriccio, op. 85 [1944]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 39, including "Befreit" [1898]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 48, including "Freundliche Vision" and "Winterweihe" [1900]
Stravinsky: Mass [1948]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Sweelinck: Hodie Christus natus est [1619]
Sweelinck: Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

To remain on the 111st tier: 
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul [1950]
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 [1944]
Schmitt: Symphonie Concertante, op. 82 [1932]
Schnittke: Symphony #4 [1983]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #7 in E-flat, D. 568 [1817]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat, op. 92 [1952]
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes [1939]
Silvestrov: Bagatellen [2005-2018]
Stockhausen: Klavierstück XI [1956]
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke I-IV [1952]
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel [1951]
Stockhausen: Momente [1969]
Sumera: Symphony #6 [2000]

To move down 1 to the 112nd tier:
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon [1967]


----------



## Highwayman

Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]


----------



## kyjo

Lilburn: Violin Sonata in E-flat [1943/1984]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 85th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 83rd tier: 
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]

To move up 1 to the 84th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Barber: Summer Music, op. 31 [1956]
Berio: Coro [1974-6]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace [1612]
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 [1965]
Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee ("Now Always Snow") [1993]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Honegger: Cello Concerto [1929]
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D [1941]
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen [1923]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune [c. 1340]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860 [1695]
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas [1939]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" [1938]

To remain on the 85th tier: 
Adams: Shaker Loops [1978, 1983]
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51 [1900]
Arriaga: String Quartet #2 in A [1823]
Atterberg: Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony" [1928]
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81 [1926]
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23 [1838]
Billone: 1+1=1 [2006]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 94, including "Sapphische Ode" [1884]
Bridge: The Sea, H.100 [1911]
Cage: Number Pieces [1987-92]
Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts [1950]
Chin: Violin Concerto [2001]
Chin: Xi for ensemble and electronics [1998]
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44 [1817]
Copland: Danzón Cubano [1942; orch. 1946]
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux [1714]
Debussy: Syrinx, L 129 [1913]
Fauré: The Dolly Suite, op. 56 [1896]
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass) [1855]
Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat [1794]
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D [1771]
Haydn: Symphony #50 in C [1774]
Indy: Jour d'été à la montagne (Summer Day on the Mountain), op. 61 [1905]
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi [c. 1520]
Magnard: Symphony #2 in E, op. 6 [1893]
Martinů: Symphony #2, H. 295 [1943]
Massenet: Werther [1892]
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen [1943]
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale [1640]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #16 in D, K. 451 [1784]
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 [1780]
Neuwirth: Lost Highway [2003]
Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella" [1826]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28 [1917]
Richter: Sleep [2015]
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed [2012]
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air [1968]
Roman: Drottningholm Music ("Music for a Royal Wedding") [1744]
Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens (clarinet concerto) [2010]
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167 [1921]
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz" [1820]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto [1983]
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" [1981]
Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325 [1868]
Strauss, R.: Songs (4), op. 27, including "Cäcilie" and "Morgen!" [1894]
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn [1989]
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing [1931]
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183 [1882]

To move down 1 to the 86th tier:
Cage: 4'33 [1952, 1962]


----------



## Highwayman

Chausson: La Tempête, op. 18 [1888]


----------



## Tchaikov6

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 9 [1769]


----------



## Highwayman

Ohana: Si le jour paraît... [1963-4]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 111th tier, part 9 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 108th tier: 
Tcherepnin, A.: Piano Concerto #4, op. 78 "Fantaisie" [1947]

To move up 2 to the 109th tier: 
Takemitsu: How Slow the Wind [1991]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" [1980]
Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Thibaut IV: Chançon ferai car talent m'en est pris [1234 or earlier]
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Aeriality [2011]
Tippett: Triple Concerto for violin, viola, and cello [1980]
Torelli: Concerti Grossi (12) with a Pastorale, op. 8 [1709]
Tubin: Symphony #6 [1953-54]
Vaet: Missa Ego flos campi [16th century]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Vivanco: Missa Assumpsit Jesus [c. 1614]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Willaert: Missa Mente tota [c. 1515]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet) [1969]
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat "To my Fatherland" [1907]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]

To move up 1 to the 110th tier: 
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" [2002]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Verdi: Un ballo in maschera [1859]
Vierne: Pièces en style libre (24), op. 31 [1913]
Vinci: Artaserse [1730]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Weber, Ilse: Wiegala [c. 1942]
Webern: Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet op. 9 [1913]
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968]
Wolpe: Piece for Oboe, Cello, Percussion, and Piano (Oboe Quartet) [1955]
Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]
Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zorn: Cat o' Nine Tails (Tex Avery Directs the Marquis de Sade) [1988]

To remain on the 111th tier: 
Taneyev: Prelude and Fugue in G-sharp minor, op. 29
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41 [1878]
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30 [1876]
Thomson: The Feast of Love [1964]
Vivier: Bouchara [1981]
Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]
Vivier: Zipangu [1980]
Waldteufel: Estudiantina, op. 191 [1883]
Willaert: O admirabile commercium [1559]
Wuorinen: A Reliquary for Igor Stravinsky [1975]

To move down 1 to the 112th tier:
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts [1928]
Twining: Chrysalid Requiem [2002]


----------



## Highwayman

Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, op. 71 [1918-9]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 8 selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]
Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]
Schuman: Undertow [1945]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]
Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]
Schlünz: Light from the One for recorder and 17-string bass koto [2006]
Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Schwitters: Ursonate [1932]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate [1974]
Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Sinding: Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 91 [1909]
Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Swayne: The Silent Land [1996]
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes [2011]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Samazeuilh: Le Chant de la mer [1919]
Sánchez-Verdú: Paisajes del Placer y de la Culpa for large orchestra [2003]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Scelsi: Sauh I-IV [1973]
Scelsi: Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)" [1956]
Schlegel: Piano Quartet in C, op. 14 [c. 1886-8]
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie [1978]
Schubert: "Der König in Thule" (The King in Thule), D 367, op. 5/5 [1816]
Searle: Symphony #2, op. 33 [1958]
Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #2 [1937]
Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5]
Søderlind: Symphony #8, op. 95 "Jean Sibelius in Memoriam" [2004-5]
Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]
Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen [1914]
Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia: Simfonija orijenta (Symphony of the Orient) [1934]
Strauss, R.: Taillefer, op. 52 [1903]
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Stroppa: Miniature estrose (Libro Primo) [1991-95]
Stucky: Symphony [2012]
Tcherepnin, A.: Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra [1953]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Salonen: Homunculus for string quartet [2007]
Sauguet: String Quartet #3 [1979]
Schafer: Apocalypsis [1980]
Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op. 113 [1952]
Schwanter: Piano Concerto #2 [2011]
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes [1918]
Segerstam: Symphony #253 "Crazily alone at Christmas, but in the family of universes of sounds" [2011]
Shinohara: Alternance [1962]
Shostakovich: Prelude and Scherzo: Two Pieces for string octet, op. 11 [1925]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #3 [1939]
Slonimsky, S.: Symphony #10 "Infernal Circles" [1992]
Smit, L: Concerto for Viola and Strings [1940]
Smolka: My My Country [2012]
Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (The Echoing Garden) [1992-93]
Spohr: Double quartet #1 in D minor, op. 65 [1823]
Spohr: Fantasie for harp in C minor, op. 35 [1807]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Stanchinsky: Nocturne [1908]
Strauss, R.: Feierlicher Einzug der Ritter des Johanniter-Ordens (Fanfare for the Solemn Procession of the Knights of the Order of St. John [1909]
Sullivan: Patience; or, Bunthorne's Bride [1881]
Sullivan: The Yeomen of the Guard; or, The Merryman and His Maid [1888]
Tanguy: Sénèque, dernier jour: concerto pour récitant et orchestre [2004]


----------



## science

Thompson: Testament of Freedom [1943]


----------



## Highwayman

Kuhlau: Concertino for Two Horns in F minor, op. 45 [c. 1822]


----------



## pjang23

Bach: Cantata #34 "O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe" [1727]
Bach: Cantata #65 "Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen" [1724]
Bach: Cantata #81 "Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?" [1724]
Bach: Cantata #201 "Geschwinde, geschwinde, ihr wirbelnden Winde" [1729]


----------



## Highwayman

Rheinberger: The Star of Bethlehem, op. 164 [1891]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 30th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 28th tier: 
Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120 [1894]

To move up 1 to the 29th tier: 
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob. VIIb/1 [c. 1761]
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum [c. 1151]
Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on Bare Mountain (Night on Bald Mountain) [1867]
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 [1839]
Verdi: La traviata [1853]

To remain on the 30th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114 [1939]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101 [1816]
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, op. 80 [1880]
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21 [1891]
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares [1604]
Ligeti: Études pour piano, Books 1-3 [1985, 1994, 2001]
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum [15th cent.]
Schnittke: Concerto Grosso #1 [1977]
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring" [1841]
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 [1841, rev. 1851]
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar" [1962]
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54 [1905]
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3 [1711]

To move down 1 to the 31st tier:
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 [1913]


----------



## science

With only a day and a half to go until we finish voting on the bottom tier, it's time for me to start preparing to add the new works to it. So here are the additions up through page 37 of this thread:



adriesba said:


> Aguilera de Heredia: Obra de 8º tono alto: Ensalada





adriesba said:


> Aguilera de Heredia: Tiento de Batalla de 8º Tono





science said:


> Amirov: Symphony "To the Memory of Nizami" [1941]





Highwayman said:


> Bach: Cantata #63 "Christen, ätzet diesen Tag" [1713]





adriesba said:


> Ballou: Concerto for Solo Guitar and Chamber Orchestra [1964]





adriesba said:


> Ballou: Prelude and Allegro for String Orchestra and Piano (1951)





Highwayman said:


> Beethoven: Trio in C, op. 87 [c. 1795]





Highwayman said:


> Beethoven`s Op. 9 String Trios in a single entry





Highwayman said:


> Brahms: Songs (5), op. 104, including "Im Herbst" [1886-8]





Highwayman said:


> Bridge: The Hour Glass, H.148 [1919-20]





adriesba said:


> Bruins: Concerto per pianoforte ed orchestra [1952]





Highwayman said:


> Cassadó: Suite for Solo Cello in D minor [1926]





Highwayman said:


> Chapí: String Quartet #2 in F [1904]





MrMeatScience said:


> Copland: Two Pieces for String Quartet [1928]





science said:


> Fayrfax: Missa Tecum Principium [1500]





Highwayman said:


> Hallén: Die Todteninsel, op. 45 [1898]





Highwayman said:


> Henselt: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 16 [1847]





kyjo said:


> Huber: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 115 "Böcklin Symphony" [1897]





science said:


> Kastalsky: Requiem for Fallen Brothers [1917]





Highwayman said:


> Kokkonen: Symphony #4 [1971]





Highwayman said:


> Legrenzi: Trio Sonatas (18), op. 2 [1655]





Highwayman said:


> Luzzaschi: Madrigali per cantare et sonare [1601]





MrMeatScience said:


> Magnard: Cello Sonata in A Major, op. 20 [1910]





Highwayman said:


> Medtner: Piano Sonata in G minor, op. 22 [1901-10]





Highwayman said:


> Palau: Concierto Levantino (Concert of Valencia) [1947-59]





Highwayman said:


> Parry: String Quartet #3 in G [1877-80]





adriesba said:


> Perry: The Silent Years: Three Rhapsodies for Piano and Orchestra [2010]





science said:


> Rahbari: My Mother Persia [2018]





Highwayman said:


> Sawyers: Symphony #4 [2017]





Highwayman said:


> Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, op. 132 [1853]





science said:


> Tate: Tracing Mississippi [2001]





science said:


> Theofandis: Rainbow Body [2000]





kyjo said:


> Widor: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 41 [1877]





EnescuCvartet said:


> Wolf - Ganymed -- I'll add an "especially" to the Goethe-lieder for this


----------



## science

Groven: Symphony #2, op. 34 "Midnattstimen" ("The Midnight Hour") [1934]
Manén: Symphony #2 "Ibérica" [1958] 
Messager: Fortunio [1907]
Sawyers: Homage to Kandinsky [2014]


----------



## Highwayman

Lindberg: Clarinet Quintet [1992]


----------



## Highwayman

Berg, N.: Symphony #5 "Trilogia delle Passioni" [1924]


----------



## Nereffid

Ran: String Quartet #3, "Glitter, Doom, Shards, Memory" [2013]


----------



## science

Alwyn: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1953]
Alwyn: String Quartet #2 "Spring Waters" [1975]
Alwyn: String Quartet #3 [1984]
Leshnoff: Guitar Concerto [2013]
Paulus: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra "Three Places of Enlightenment" [1995]
Picker: Opera Without Words [2015]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 71st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 69th tier: 
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 [1951]

To move up 1 to the 70th tier: 
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1899]
Clarke: Viola Sonata [1919]
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le Double" [1959]
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony [1957]
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel [1893]
Janáček: In the Mists [1912]
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 [1926]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310 [1778]
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 [1787]
Palestrina: Stabat Mater [probably 1590-1591]
Rautavaara: Symphony #8 "The Journey" [1999]
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry [1986]
Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1 [1904]
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill" [1799]
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Little Mermaid) [1903]

To remain on the 71st tier: 
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, op. 81 [c. 2014]
Cage: Music of Changes [1951]
Carter: Double Concerto for harpsichord and piano with two chamber orchestras [1961]
Chopin: Rondo à la Krakowiak in F, op. 14 [1828]
Feldman: String Quartet #2 [1983]
Feldman: Three Voices [1982]
Ligeti: Viola Sonata [1994]
Ligeti: Volumina [1966]
Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room [1969]
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise [1983]
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene… [1976]
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 (Intolerance 1960) [1961]
Nono: Prometeo [1985]
Norman: Play [2013]
Schnittke: Peer Gynt: Epilogue for cello, piano, and tape [1993]
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus [1874]
Strauss, R.: Sinfonia Domestica, op. 53 [1903]
Tavener: Song for Athene [1997]

To move down 1 to the 72nd tier:
Liszt: 3 Études de Concert, S.144 [1849]


----------



## science

With only a few days to go until we finish voting on the bottom tier, it's time for me to start preparing to add the new works to it. So here are the additions up through this post:



adriesba said:


> Aguilera de Heredia: Obra on the eighth tone for organ "Ensalada"





adriesba said:


> Aguilera de Heredia: Tiento de Batalla on the eight tone for organ





science said:


> Alwyn: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1953]
> Alwyn: String Quartet #2 "Spring Waters" [1975]
> Alwyn: String Quartet #3 [1984]





science said:


> Amirov: Symphony "To the Memory of Nizami" [1941]





Highwayman said:


> Argento: Postcard from Morocco [1971]





Bulldog said:


> Arnold: Symphony #3, op. 63 [1957]





Bulldog said:


> Atterberg: Symphony #9, op. 54 "Sinfonia visionaria" [1956]





pjang23 said:


> Bach: Cantata #34 "O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe" [1727]





Highwayman said:


> Bach: Cantata #63 "Christen, ätzet diesen Tag" [1713]





pjang23 said:


> Bach: Cantata #65 "Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen" [1724]
> Bach: Cantata #81 "Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?" [1724]
> Bach: Cantata #201 "Geschwinde, geschwinde, ihr wirbelnden Winde" [1729]





adriesba said:


> Ballou: Concerto for Solo Guitar and Chamber Orchestra [1964]





adriesba said:


> Ballou: Prelude and Allegro for String Orchestra and Piano [1951]





Highwayman said:


> Beethoven: Trio in C, op. 87 [c. 1795]





Highwayman said:


> Beethoven`s Op. 9 String Trios in a single entry


I've changed this.



Highwayman said:


> Berg, N.: Symphony #5 "Trilogia delle Passioni" [1924]





Highwayman said:


> Berkeley: Horn Trio, op. 44 [c. 1953]





Highwayman said:


> Bernstein: Clarinet Sonata [1941-2]





Highwayman said:


> Biarent: Cello Sonata in F-sharp minor [1915]





Highwayman said:


> Bowen: Flute Sonata, op. 120 [1946]





Highwayman said:


> Brahms: Songs (5), op. 104, including "Im Herbst" [1886-8]





Highwayman said:


> Bridge: The Hour Glass, H.148 [1919-20]





adriesba said:


> Bruins: Concerto per pianoforte ed orchestra [1952]





Highwayman said:


> Cassadó: Suite for Solo Cello in D minor [1926]





kyjo said:


> Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Cello Sonata, op. 50 [1928]





Highwayman said:


> Chapí: String Quartet #2 in F [1904]





Highwayman said:


> Chausson: La Tempête, op. 18 [1888]





MrMeatScience said:


> Copland: Pieces (2) for String Quartet [1928]





pjang23 said:


> Dohnányi: Passacaglia for Piano, op. 6 [1899]
> Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945]





Highwayman said:


> Dutilleux: Mystère de l'instant [1989]





science said:


> Fayrfax: Missa Tecum Principium [1500]





science said:


> Groven: Symphony #2, op. 34 "Midnattstimen" ("The Midnight Hour") [1934]





Highwayman said:


> Hallén: Die Todteninsel, op. 45 [1898]





science said:


> Haribson: Requiem [2003]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Divertimento in F, Hob.II:20 [1763]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 1 [1757-62]


Wiki has different dates for these. I'll look around a bit to see who's right.



Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 9 [1769]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #19 [1759-60]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #20 in C [1757-63]





Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1781-2]


Already there!



Tchaikov6 said:


> Haydn: Symphony #81 in G [1784]





Highwayman said:


> Henselt: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 16 [1847]





kyjo said:


> Honegger: Le Roi David [1921]





Highwayman said:


> Hosokawa: The Raven [2011]





kyjo said:


> Huber: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 115 "Böcklin Symphony" [1897]





Highwayman said:


> Hurlstone: Piano Trio in G [1905]





Highwayman said:


> Juon: Wind Quintet in B-flat, op. 84 [1928]





science said:


> Kalafati: Symphony in A minor, op. 12 [1912]





kyjo said:


> Kalliwoda: Symphony #5 in B minor, op. 106 [1840]





science said:


> Kastalsky: Requiem for Fallen Brothers [1917]





science said:


> Kernis: Color Wheel [2001]





Highwayman said:


> Kirchner: String Quartet #4 [2006]





kyjo said:


> Klami: King Lear Overture, op. 33 [1944]





Highwayman said:


> Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, op. 71 [1918-9]





Highwayman said:


> Kokkonen: Symphony #4 [1971]





Highwayman said:


> Krenek: Organ Concerto #2, op. 235 [1982]





Highwayman said:


> Kuhlau: Concertino for Two Horns in F minor, op. 45 [c. 1822]





Highwayman said:


> Labor: Clarinet Quintet in D, op. 11 [1900]





Highwayman said:


> Legrenzi: Trio Sonatas (18), op. 2 [1655]





science said:


> Leshnoff: Guitar Concerto [2013]





kyjo said:


> Lilburn: Violin Sonata in E-flat [1943/1984]





Highwayman said:


> Lindberg: Clarinet Quintet [1992]





Highwayman said:


> Luzzaschi: Madrigali per cantare et sonare [1601]





MrMeatScience said:


> Magnard: Cello Sonata in A, op. 20 [1910]





science said:


> Manén: Symphony #2 "Ibérica" [1958]





Highwayman said:


> Medtner: Piano Sonata in G minor, op. 22 [1901-10]





Highwayman said:


> Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht, op. 60 [1831, rev. 1843]


This is an amazing addition. I really thought we'd had this...



kyjo said:


> Merikanto, A.: Symphony #3 [1953]





science said:


> Messager: Fortunio [1907]





Highwayman said:


> Messiaen: Cantéyodjayâ [1948]





Highwayman said:


> Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]





Highwayman said:


> Ohana: Si le jour paraît... [1963-4]





Highwayman said:


> Palau: Concierto Levantino (Concert of Valencia) [1947-59]





science said:


> Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]





Highwayman said:


> Parry: String Quartet #3 in G [1877-80]





science said:


> Paulus: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra "Three Places of Enlightenment" [1995]





adriesba said:


> Perry: The Silent Years: Three Rhapsodies for Piano and Orchestra [2010]





science said:


> Picker: Opera Without Words [2015]





Highwayman said:


> Poulenc: Élégie for Horn and Piano [1957]





Highwayman said:


> Rabl: Quartet in E-flat, op. 1 [c. 1896]





science said:


> Rahbari: My Mother Persia [2018]





Nereffid said:


> Ran: String Quartet #3, "Glitter, Doom, Shards, Memory" [2013]





kyjo said:


> Rangström: Symphony #2 in D minor "Mitt Land" [1919]





Highwayman said:


> Reinecke: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 134 "Håkon Jarl" [1874]





Highwayman said:


> Rheinberger: The Star of Bethlehem, op. 164 [1891]





science said:


> Sawyers: Homage to Kandinsky [2014]





Highwayman said:


> Sawyers: Symphony #4 [2017]





Highwayman said:


> Scharwenka, P.: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 106 "Sonata Fantasia" [1899]





Highwayman said:


> Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, op. 132 [1853]





adriesba said:


> Sheng: Shanghai Overture [2007]





science said:


> Shostakovich: The Golden Age, op. 22 [1930]





science said:


> Shostakovich: The Limpid Stream [1935]





science said:


> Tate: Tracing Mississippi [2001]
> Theofanidis: Rainbow Body [2000]





science said:


> Thompson: Testament of Freedom [1943]





Bulldog said:


> Weinberg: Symphony #1, op. 10 [1942]





science said:


> Weinberger: Schwanda the Bagpiper [1926]





Highwayman said:


> Westhoff: Violin Sonatas (6) [1694]





kyjo said:


> Widor: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 41 [1877]





EnescuCvartet said:


> Wolf - Ganymed


I've added an "especially" to the Goethe-lieder for this.



Bulldog said:


> Zemlinsky: String Quartet #1, op. 4 [1895]


Some fine works there! I wonder when I'll stop being surprised by the caliber of the works we've forgotten to add....

Also, that's already 102 more works (counting Highwayman's addition below) that will be added to the bottom tier!


----------



## Highwayman

Hurlstone: Piano Trio in G [1905]


----------



## Nereffid

Tomasi: Semaine sainte à Cuzco [1962]


----------



## Highwayman

Bendix: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 17 [1884]


----------



## Nereffid

Lumbye: Champagne Galop, op. 14 [1845]


----------



## Highwayman

Melartin: Symphony #6, op. 100 "Symphony of Elements" [1918-24]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 100th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 98th tier: 
Arnold: Symphony #1, op. 22 [1949]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Boyce: Symphonies (8), op. 2 [c. 1760]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts [1613]

To move up 1 to the 99th tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado" [13th cent.]
Arensky: Suite #1 for 2 Pianos in F, op. 15 [1890]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96 [1812]
Berlioz: Les francs-juges overture, op. 3 [1825]
Bliss: Cello Concerto [1970]
Brahms: Canons (13), op. 113 [by c. 1891]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 49, including "Wiegenlied" ("Brahms's Lullaby") [1868]
Carissimi: Jephte [probably 1648]
Chabrier: Suite pastorale [1888]
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna [1954]
Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies after Ovid's Metamorphoses [1783]
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys [1427]
Enescu: Orchestral Suite #3 in D, op. 27, "Villageoise" [1938]
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1842]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux" [1879]
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 [1896]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit for electric guitar and electronics [2013]
Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1 [1841]
Gibbons: The Cries of London [c. 1600]
Ginastera: String Quartet #1, op. 20 [1948]

To remain on the 100th tier: 
Andre: ...22, 13... [2004]
Arne: Artaxerxes [1762]
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments [1948, 1954]
Berio: Sequenza XII for bassoon [1995]
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict, op. 27 [1862]
Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. [2012, 2013]
Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus [1986]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 24 Caprichos de Goya, op. 195 [1961]
Chávez: Symphony #6 [1962]
Couperin: Elévation "Lauda Sion salvatorem" [1680]
Dukas: La Péri [1912]
Gade: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 25 [1852]
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 [1958; rev. 1968]

To move down 1 to the 101st tier:
Enescu: String Quartet #2 in G, op. 22/2 [1951]


----------



## Nereffid

Arnold: Tam O'Shanter Overture, op. 51 [1955]


----------



## Highwayman

Berio: Cries of London [1974]


----------



## science

Benjamin, G.: Ringed by the Flat Horizon [2000]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 9 selected the following works...

To move up 4 to the 119th tier: 
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]

To move up 3 to the 120th tier: 
Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Varèse: Octandre [1924]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Tcherepnin, N.: Prelude to "La Princesse Lointaine" [1896]
Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959]
Tower: Made in America [2005]
Traetta: Antigona [1772]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 [1940]
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #3 [1973]
Torke: Rapture: Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra [2001]
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio
Uccellini: Ozio regio, op. 7 [1660]
Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]
Vivaldi: Tito Manlio [1719]
Walker: String Quartet #1 [1946]
Wallen: Mighty River [2017]
Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!) [2006]
Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986]
Wellesz: Prosperos Beschwörungen, op. 53 [1934-6]
Williams, G.: Symphony #1, in the form of Symphonic Impressions of the Glendower Scene in "Henry IV Part 1" [1943]
Winter: Maometto [1817]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]
Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]
Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974]
Zarzycki: Introduction & Cracovienne in D, op. 35 [1893]
Zelenka: De Profundis ZWV 50 [1724]
Zhu: Symphony #4 "6.4.2-1" [1990]
Zhubanova: String Quartet #1 [1952]
Zorn: Carny [1989]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence [2011]
Thompson: The Peaceable Kingdom [1936]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Torke: An American Abroad [2002]
Tower: Petroushskates [1980]
Turina: Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española" [1934]
Tüür: Requiem [1994]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 [1921]
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20 [1934]
Vali: Ashoob (Calligraphy #14 for Santoor and String Quartet) [2014]
Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010]
Van der Aa: Imprint [2005]
Vieuxtemps: Pieces (6) for Solo Violin, followed by a Capriccio for Solo Viola ("Hommage à Paganini"), op. 55 [1883]
Vivier: Kopernikus [1979-80]
Wallace, W.V.: Maritana [1845]
Wallin: Stonewave [1990]
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wendling: Flute Concerto in G, op. 4 [c. 1769]
Wilder: Children's Plea for Peace for narrator, children's chorus and wind ensemble [1968]
Williams, G.: Penillion, symphonic poem in four movements [1955]
Wishart: Globalalia [2004]
Yoshida: Utsu-Semi [1979]
Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990]
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart [2011]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]


----------



## Nereffid

Vieuxtemps: Souvenir d'Amerique on "Yankee Doodle", op. 17 [1843]


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Tomasi: Semaine sainte à Cuzco [1962]





Highwayman said:


> Bendix: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 17 [1884]





Nereffid said:


> Lumbye: Champagne Galop, op. 14 [1845]





Highwayman said:


> Melartin: Symphony #6, op. 100 "Symphony of Elements" [1918-24]





Nereffid said:


> Arnold: Tam O'Shanter Overture, op. 51 [1955]





Highwayman said:


> Berio: Cries of London [1974]





science said:


> Benjamin, G.: Ringed by the Flat Horizon [2000]





Nereffid said:


> Vieuxtemps: Souvenir d'Amerique on "Yankee Doodle", op. 17 [1843]


I'll add these fairly soon -- counting them, we're at 5997 works...


----------



## Highwayman

Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6]


----------



## Nereffid

Bryars: Cello concerto, "Farewell to Philosophy" [1995]


----------



## Highwayman

Bruch: Odysseus, op. 41 [1871-2]


----------



## Chilham

Jheronimus Vinders: O mors inevitabilis - Epithaphium Josquini (a lament on the death of Josquin) [c.1521]


----------



## Nereffid

Sammartini, G.: Recorder Concerto in F [18th century]


----------



## Nereffid

Hadley: The Hills [1944]


----------



## Highwayman

Saariaho: NoaNoa [1992]


----------



## Chilham

Strozzi: Arie Op. 8 [bef.1664]


----------



## Highwayman

Nereffid said:


> Hadley: The Hills [1944]


I think we should differentiate Patrick Hadley, the British composer and Henry Kimball Hadley, the American composer whose Piano Quintet is on the 123rd tier currently. Great addition btw.


----------



## Highwayman

Gubaidulina: Johannes-Passion [2000]


----------



## Nereffid

Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp, op. 14 [1859]


----------



## Chilham

Fasch JF: Orchestral Suite in B-flat FaWV K:B5 [c.1750]


----------



## Highwayman

Fauré: Fantaisie, op. 79 [1898]


----------



## Nereffid

Gottschalk: Souvenir de Porto Rico, "Marche de Gibaros", op. 31 [1857]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 57th tier (which ended a couple days ago) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 55th tier: 
Atterberg: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37 [1935]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84 [1944]

To move up 1 to the 56th tier: 
Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel) [c. 1230]
Bach: Cantata #202 "Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten" (Wedding Cantata) [c. 1781?]
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113 [1939]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #25 in G, op. 79 [1809]
Boulez: Pli Selon Pli: Portrait de Mallarmé [1962; rev. 1983, 1989]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 [1863]
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin [1713-1730]
Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane, L 103 [1904]
Dvořák: In Nature's Realm, op. 91 [1892]
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain" [1926]
Gubaidulina: In Tempus Praesens [2007]
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1 [1803]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11 [1835]
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 [1971]
Walton: Symphony #1 in B-flat minor [1934]
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34 [1815]
Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G minor, op. 67 [1960]

To remain on the 57th tier: 
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 537 [1729-50]
Cage: ASLSP [1987]
Franck: Prélude, Chorale et Fugue [1884]
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi [1982]
Glazunov: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48 [1893]
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV/28 [1797 or before]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III" [1790]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz" [1799]
Haydn: Symphony #73 in D "La Chasse" ("The Hunt") [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine" ("The Queen") [1785/6]
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125 [1861]
Mozart: Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz" [1783]
Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen, op. 20 [1878]
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" [1816]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy" [1897]
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28 [1936]
Webern: Variations for Piano, op. 27 [1936]

To move down 1 to the 58th tier:
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" [1786]


----------



## science

Well, dang. I didn't get time to vote on the 44th tier and y'all moved down Nono! I can't have that so I'm going to create a reference thread for it.

(However, moving up the RVW is a very good and surprising choice, even though I suspect some votes were for the name rather than the work....)

But first:

Our votes on the 44th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 42nd tier: 
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, op. 60 [1934]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor [1934]

To move up 1 to the 43rd tier: 
Barber: First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12 [1938]
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17 [1942]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost" [1808]
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244, including #2 in C-sharp minor [1853, 1882, 1885]
Ornstein: Piano Quintet, SO 610 [c. 1927]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin [1706; 1724; 1726-7]
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 [1916]
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D. 827 [1825]
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10 [1925]
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder [1888]

To remain on the 44th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #1, Sz. 40 [1909]
Boulez: Répons [1985]
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras [1976]
Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104 [1915]
Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 [1891]
Fauré: Mélodies (5) de Venise, op. 58, including "En sourdine" [1891]
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat [1792]
Langgaard: Sfærernes musik, BVN 128 [1916]
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima [1960]
Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf, op. 67 [1936]
Xenakis: Metastasis [1954]

To move down 1 to the 45th tier:
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 100th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 98th tier: 
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina [early 11th cent.]
Ibert: Flute Concerto [1932]
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 [1916]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Reich: Piano Phase [1967]

To move up 1 to the 99th tier: 
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57 [1898]
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/1 "The Wounded Heart" [1880]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Harty: An Irish Symphony [1924]
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra [2002]
Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata [1939]
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses [1954-1972]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
Janáček: The Makropulos Affair [1926]
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 [1914]
Langgaard: Rosengaardsspil (Rose Garden Play) for string quartet [1918]
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano after Le voyageur sans bagage, op. 157b [1936]
Noskowski: Piano Quartet in D minor, op. 8 [1881]
Pejačević: Symphony in F-sharp minor, op. 41 [1918]
Pierné: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41 [1917]
Pierné: Violin Sonata, op. 36 [1900]
Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué [1932]
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone [1922; rev. 1945]
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor [1917]
Rihm: Et Lux [2009]

To remain on the 100th tier: 
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) [1870]
Grieg: Norwegian Dances, op. 35 [1880]
Hillborg: Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales" [1999; 2002]
Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96 [1929]
Knussen: Symphony #3 [1979]
Messiaen: Un Sourire ("A Smile") [1989]
Offenbach: La belle Hélène [1864]
Piazzolla: 5 Tango Sensations [1989]
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 [1912]
Rey: Fatih (Le Conquerant) [1953]
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missæ" [1878]

To move down 1 to the 101st tier:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 [1784]


----------



## Nereffid

Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Abel: Symphonies, op. 7 [1767]
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha [or "Jonatha" or "Jonathan"] "Dolorum solatium" [12th century]
Adams: China Gates [1977]
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Andreae: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, op. 14 [1908]
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I) [1539]
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Arriaga: Symphony in D [1824]
Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 7 [1913]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 [1795]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #1 in C, op. 1 [1853]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Herzlich lieb hab ich dich, o Herr", BuxWV 41
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Cardoso: Requiem [17th century]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Casella: Symphony #3 (Sinfonia), op. 63 [1939-40]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Alfvén: Symphony #3 in E, op. 23 [1905]
Alwyn: Symphony #3 [1955-56]
Appenzeller: Musae Jovis [16th cent.]
Arensky: Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations" [1894]
Bach, C. P. E.: Die Israeliten in der Wüste [1768]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas, Wq. 55, especially #4 in A [1779]
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" [1725]
Bantock: Hebridean Symphony [1915]
Barber: Songs (4), op. 13, including "Sure on this Shining Night" [1937-40]
Bax: Nympholept [1915]
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor [1915]
Bax: String Quartet #1 in G
Beethoven: Christus am Ölberg (Christ on the Mount of Olives), op. 85 [1803/4]
Berwald: Piano Quintet #2 in A [1857]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #2 [1957]
Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]
Boccherini: String Quintet in C minor, op. 31/4, G. 328
Britten: Les Illuminations [1940]
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina [15th century]
Busoni: Elegien [1907]
Caccini, G.: L'Euridice [1602]
Carbonelli: Sonate da camera, #1-6 [1729]
Casella: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1905-06]
Catoire: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 28 [1914]
Chausson: Le Roi Arthus, op. 23 [1895]
Chen & He: Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto [1959]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Aho: Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche" [2007]
Aho: Trombone Concerto [2010]
Alfvén: Symphony #5 in A minor, op. 54 [1942-53]
Bach, J. Christoph: Lamento "Ach, daß ich Wassers gnug hätte" [17th century]
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile, including Le Temps restitué [1968]
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta [1918 or earlier]
Benjamin, G.: Written on Skin [2012]
Berio: Sequenza V for trombone [1966]
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs [1959]
Birtwistle: Antiphonies for piano and orchestra [1992]
Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]
Boccherini: String Quintet in D, op. 39/3, G. 339 [1787]
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Braga Santos: Symphony #3 in C, op. 15 [1948]
Bryars: The Sinking of the Titanic [1969]
Bull: Walsingham (from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book) [c. 1600]
Bush, A.: Symphony #2, op. 33 "Nottingham" [1949]
Castello: Sonate Concertate in Stile Moderno [1629]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Birtwistle: The Minotaur [2008]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 [1946]


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Arnold: Tam O'Shanter Overture, op. 51 [1955]





Highwayman said:


> Bendix: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 17 [1884]





science said:


> Benjamin, G.: Ringed by the Flat Horizon [2000]





Highwayman said:


> Berio: Cries of London [1974]





Highwayman said:


> Bruch: Odysseus, op. 41 [1871-2]





Nereffid said:


> Bryars: Cello concerto, "Farewell to Philosophy" [1995]





Chilham said:


> Fasch: Orchestral Suite in B-flat FaWV K:B5 [c.1750]





Highwayman said:


> Fauré: Fantaisie, op. 79 [1898]





Nereffid said:


> Gottschalk: Souvenir de Porto Rico, "Marche de Gibaros", op. 31 [1857]





Nereffid said:


> Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872]





Highwayman said:


> Gubaidulina: Johannes-Passion [2000]





Nereffid said:


> Hadley, P.: The Hills [1944]


I will change the other Hadley to Hadley, H. K., following Highwayman's suggestion.



Nereffid said:


> Lumbye: Champagne Galop, op. 14 [1845]





Highwayman said:


> Melartin: Symphony #6, op. 100 "Symphony of Elements" [1918-24]





Highwayman said:


> Saariaho: NoaNoa [1992]





Nereffid said:


> Sammartini, G.: Recorder Concerto in F [18th century]





Nereffid said:


> Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp, op. 14 [1859]





Chilham said:


> Strozzi: Arie, op. 8 [by 1664]





Nereffid said:


> Tomasi: Semaine sainte à Cuzco [1962]





Highwayman said:


> Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6]





Nereffid said:


> Vieuxtemps: Souvenir d'Amerique on "Yankee Doodle", op. 17 [1843]





Chilham said:


> Vinders: O mors inevitabilis "Epithaphium Josquini" [c. 1521]


Added!

This gets us to 6011 works on the list.


----------



## science

Carter: Horn Concerto [2006]
Dean: Voices of Angels [1996]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #2 [1987]
Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]
Krenek: String quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]
Krenek: String quartet #6, op. 78 [1936]
Krenek: String quartet #7, op. 96 [1944]


----------



## Nereffid

Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]


----------



## Nereffid

Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]


----------



## Highwayman

Kallstenius: Symphony #2 in F minor, op. 20 [1935]


----------



## science

Lacorcia: Madrigals, Book 3 [1620]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 100th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 98th tier: 
Scarlatti, A.: Dixit Dominus [by 1725]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder, especially "Ganymed" [c. 1875]
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora" [1997]

To move up 1 to the 99th tier: 
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Séverac: Cerdaña [1911]
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices [2013]
Sor: Studies for Guitar [1815, 1827, 1831, 1837]
Strauss, R.: Ariadne auf Naxos, op. 60 [1912]
Svendsen: Romance in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 26 [1881]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Taneyev: Suite de Concert, op. 28 [1909]
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 [18th century]
Thompson: Symphony #2 in E minor [1931]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57 [1927-32]
Vaňhal (or Wanhal): Stabat Mater in F minor [1775]
Vaughan Williams: Merciless Beauty [1921]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #9 for orchestra [1929-42]
Vivaldi: Concerto for Two trumpets in C, RV 537
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 [1919]
Willaert: Vecchie letrose [1545]
Wolf: Italian Serenade [1887]

To remain on the 100th tier: 
Scelsi: Anahit "Lyric Poem on the name of Venus" for violin and 18 instruments [1965]
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Schnittke: A Paganini [1982]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Stockhausen: Tierkreis [1975]
Sullivan: The Mikado [1885]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #6 [1988]
Varèse: Ecuatorial [1934]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28 [1911]
Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering" [1987]
Walton: The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach) [1940]
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith [1963]
Wyschnegradsky: Préludes (24) dans tous les tons de l'échelle chromatique diatonisée à 13 sons (Preludes in Quarter-Tone System), op. 22 [1934]
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh [1974]
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha [1966]

To move down 1 to the 101st tier:
Stockhausen: Carré [1960]


----------



## Nereffid

Huygens: Pathodia Sacra et Profana [1647]


----------



## Highwayman

Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]


----------



## Nereffid

Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]


----------



## Highwayman

Bantock: Prometheus Unbound [1933]


----------



## Highwayman

Fujikura: Phantom Splinter [2009]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Debussy: Images Oubliees [1894]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae [c. 1416]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dupont: La maison dans les dunes [1910]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Dvořák: String Quartet #9 in D minor, op. 34 [1877]
Enescu: Decet for winds (Dixtuor à vents) in D, op. 14 [1906]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44 [1840]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Gabrieli: O magnum mysterium [1587]
Garūta: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1952]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Goldschmidt: Clarinet Concerto [1953-4]
Gombert: Musae Jovis
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Graun: Der Tod Jesu [1755]
Graupner: Passion Cantatas [18th century]
Griffes: Piano Sonata [1918; rev. 1919]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis [16th cent.]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Cornysh: Ave Maria (from the Eton Choirbook) [by c. 1500]
Couperin: Versets (7) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1704]
Crumb: Apparition [1979]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #1 in E-flat [c. 1811]
Debussy: Masques, L 105 [1904]
Enescu: Konzertstück (Concert piece) for viola and piano [1906]
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for cimbalom and orchestra [1993]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Falla: La vida breve [1905]
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, op. 118 [1921]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 51, including "Au cimetière" and "Spleen" [1888, 1890]
Fawkyner: Gaude rosa sine spina [late 15th cent.]
Ferneyhough: Funérailles I & II [1969-80]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Fujikura: Ice [2009-10]
Geminiani: 12 Concerti grossi after Corelli's op. 5 [1726]
Glière: Sireny (The Sirens) in F minor, symphonic poem, op. 33
Golijov: Tenebrae [2000]
Guarnieri: Symphony #2 "Uirapuru" [1945]
Gubaidulina: ...The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair [2005]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Corigliano: Percussion Concerto "Conjurer" [2007]
Creston: Symphony #2, op. 35 [1944]
Delius: Songs of Farewell [1929-30]
Dove: In Damascus [2016]
Dufay: Vergene bella [c. 1424]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dutilleux: Les Citations [1995]
Enescu: Symphony #2, op. 17 [1914]
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus [1985]
Feldman: Triadic Memories [1981]
Ferneyhough: Terrain [1992]
Foulds: Essays in the Modes, op. 78 [1924]
Furrer: Nuun [1996]
Glass: Etudes for Piano [Vol. 1, 1995; Vol. 2., 2012]
Glass: Mad Rush [1979]
Glazunov: Symphony #1 in E, op. 5 [1881]
Górecki: Miserere, op. 44 [1981]
Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]
Gubaidulina: Lyre of Orpheus [2006]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Glinka: A Life for the Tsar [1836]


----------



## Portamento

Seriously?! After all these years, there are _still_ some important Schoenberg works missing. Poor guy...

Schoenberg: Vier Lieder (Four Songs), op. 2 [1899-1900]
Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand), op. 18 [1910-13]
Schoenberg: Sechs kleine Klavierstücke (Six Little Piano Pieces), op. 19 [1911]
Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart), op. 20 [1911]
Schoenberg: Fünf Klavierstücke (Five Piano Pieces), op. 23 [1920-23]
Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]
Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29 [1924-26]
Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]

I'm just adding stuff for the next week or so, if that's alright. Those damn concertos for cello and string quartet made the list but these haven't?


----------



## science

Kancheli: Chiaroscuro [2010]


----------



## Nereffid

Rebel: Twelve Sonatas in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]


----------



## Nereffid

Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]


----------



## Highwayman

Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]


----------



## janxharris

Any way to search for a specific work's current tier without having to scroll through the entire list?


----------



## science

janxharris said:


> Any way to search for a specific work's current tier without having to scroll through the entire list?


Try CTRL + F (or command + F on a Mac). Let me know if that doesn't work.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 31st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 29th tier: 
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111 [1890]
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49 [1839]

To move up 1 to the 30th tier: 
Corelli: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 6 [1714]
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [perhaps c. 1461 or 1483]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 [1942]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony" [1914]

To remain on the 31st tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral" [1801]
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127 [1825]
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Bloch: Schelomo [1916]
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano [1946-8]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun" [1772]
Ives: Symphony #4 [1910 to probably 1924]
Magnard: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21 [1913]
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo [1607]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8: Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi [1638]
Mozart: Serenade #10 "Gran Partita" for winds in B-flat, K. 361/370a [probably 1781 or 1782]
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543 [1788]
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye [1910, 1911]
Rodrigo: Fantasía para un Gentilhombre [1954]
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129 [1850]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866]
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33 [1877]
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg [1867]

To move down 1 to the 32nd tier:
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll" [1795]


----------



## janxharris

science said:


> Try CTRL + F (or command + F on a Mac). Let me know if that doesn't work.


Thanks so much science - it works (4'33'' is tier 86). Maybe other members can be made aware of this method?


----------



## Nereffid

Skempton: Images [1989]


----------



## Highwayman

Mouquet: Flute Sonata in F, op. 15 "La Flûte de Pan" [1904]


----------



## Nereffid

Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]


----------



## science

janxharris said:


> Thanks so much science - it works (4'33'' is tier 86). Maybe other members can be made aware of this method?


I will mention it in the "P. S." at the top of the document.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 5th tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 4th tier: 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

To remain on the 5th tier: 
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]
Beethoven: Symphony #6 "Pastoral" in F, op. 68 [1808]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

To move down to the 6th tier:
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]


----------



## Highwayman

Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Webern: Quartet for Violin, Piano, Clarinet, and Tenor Saxophone, op. 22 [1930]


----------



## Nereffid

Soler: Fandango [18th century]


----------



## Highwayman

MrMeatScience said:


> Webern: Quartet for Violin, Piano, Clarinet, and Tenor Saxophone, op. 22 [1930]


This one is already on the 115th tier.

My addition for today:

Thomas: Hamlet [1868]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis [16th century]
Guiot de Dijon [attrib.]: Chanterai por mon corage [c. 1215-25]
Handel: Alexander's Feast, HWV 75 [1736]
Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70 [1752]
Handel: Semele, HWV 58 [1744]
Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor [1784]
Haydn: Symphony #89 in F [1787]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Juon: Piano Trio #1 in A minor, op. 17 [1901]
Kabalevsky: Comedianti (The Comedians), op. 26 [1938]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Landini: Gram piant' a gli ochi, greve doglia al core [14th century]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Ludford: Missa Videte miraculum [probably before 1530]
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables [1990]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Guyot: Te Deum laudamus [late 16th century]
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto [2001]
Handel: Belshazzar, HWV 61 [1745]
Handel: Teseo [1713]
Hasse: Sanctus Petrus et Sancta Maria Magdalena [c. 1758]
Haydn, M.: Trumpet Concerto in C [1763]
Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]
Hindemith: Clarinet Quintet, op. 30 [1923, rev. 1954]
Hindemith: Violin Concerto [1939]
Holbrooke: Clarinet Quintet #2 in G minor, op. 27 "Ligeia" [1910; rev. 1939, c. 1956]
Höller: Sphären (Spheres) [2006]
Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37 [1917]
Hovhaness: Fantasy on Japanese Woodprints [1995]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Joplin: Treemonisha [1911]
Juon: Piano Sextet in C minor, op. 22 [1902]
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 cellos, op. 57
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124 [1933]
Krebs: Clavier-Übung I, KWV 500-512 [c. 1744]
Kuula: Piano Trio in A, op. 7
Lloyd: Symphony #4 in B minor "Arctic" [1946]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Luython: Missa Sex Vocum Super Filiae Jerusalem [1609]
Maconchy: Symphony for Double String Orchestra
Manchicourt: Laudate Dominum [1539]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Hamerik: Symphony #6 in G, op. 38 "Symphonie Spirituelle" [1897]
Hanson: Mosaics [1957]
Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25 [1923]
Henze: Das Floß der Medusa (The Raft of the Medusa) [1971]
Henze: Symphony #9 [1997]
Hindemith: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat [1939]
Holst: First Choral Symphony, op. 41 [1924]
Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
Ince: In White [1999]
Indy: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 45 [1897]
Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose (The Pieces of the Compass) [1989-1994]
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani [9th century]
Lekeu: Cello Sonata in F [1888]
Linley (The Younger): A Lyric Ode on the Fairies, Aerial Beings & Witches of Shakespeare [c. 1776]
Lloyd: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Lokshin: Symphony #5 "Shakespeare's Sonnets" [1969]
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games) [1991]
Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Haas, G. F.: Cello Concerto [2004]


----------



## Highwayman

Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]


----------



## Nereffid

Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]


----------



## Highwayman

Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]


----------



## Nereffid

Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]


----------



## science

So, the long-anticipated results of our votes on the Xth tier is that we have selected the following works...

To move up to the 17th tier: 
Bizet: Carmen [1875]
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 [1882]
Chopin: Ballades [1831-42]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64 [1915]

To remain on the 18th tier: 
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 [1939]
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D [1881]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78 [1879]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 [1886]
Chopin: Preludes, op. 28 [1839]
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91 [1899]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15 [1883]
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (24), op. 87 [1951]

To move down to the 19th tier:
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]


----------



## Highwayman

Ferroud: Pieces (3) for Solo Flute [1920-1]


----------



## Nereffid

German: Welsh Rhapsody [1904]


----------



## Chilham

Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello And Oboe (bef. 1726)


----------



## Chilham

And one for tomorrow:

Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 (1726)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Bons: Nomaden [2015]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Adès: Polaris [2010]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932]
Aulin, V.: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 14 "Grande Sonate sérieuse" [1885]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Adámek: 'Polednice' for Choir & Orchestra [2013]
Adams: Gnarly Buttons [1996]
Adams: John's Book of Alleged Dances (for string quartet) [1994]
Adès: Living Toys, op. 9 [1993]
Ali-Zadeh: Mugam Sayagi (String Quartet #3) [1993]
Aperghis: Contretemps [2006]
Babbitt: String Quartet #5 [1982]
Bax: A Legend (Symphonic Poem) [1944]
Beethoven: Cantata on the Death of Emperor Joseph II, WoO 87 [1790]
Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]
Berger, A.: Duo for Cello and Piano [1951]
Berio: Sequenza X for trumpet and piano resonance [1984]
Berio: Visage [1961]
Berio: Voci [1984]
Bernstein: Fancy Free [1944]
Blacher: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 26 [1947]
Blavet: Flute Sonatas (6), op. 2 [1732]
Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]
Bolcom: Piano Concerto [1976]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Alkan: Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant [1859]
Amy: Cello Concerto [2000]
Auber: Lestocq, ou L'intrigue et l'amour [1834]
Balfe: The Bohemian Girl [1843]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 98th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 96th tier: 
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem [probably 1502]
Cherubini: Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor [1811]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini [probably early 1460s]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]

To move up 1 to the 97th tier: 
Adams: Grand Pianola Music [1982]
Arnold: Symphony #1, op. 22 [1949]
Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36 [1933]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Babadjanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor [1952]
Bach, J. C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7 [1770]
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87 [1928]
Bellini: La Sonnambula [1831]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante [1880]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts [1613]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor [1922]
Hummel: Mandolin Concerto in G [1799]
Ibert: Flute Concerto [1932]
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Lang, D.: The Little Match Girl Passion [2007]
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]

To remain on the 98th tier: 
Aho: Clarinet Concerto [2005]
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" for 2 orchestras [1994]
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano [1929]
Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes [1957]
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a [1894]
Babbitt: Clarinet Quintet [1996]
Barber: Medea [1946]
Bertrand: Vertigo for 2 pianos and orchestra [2007]
Birtwistle: The Moth Requiem [2012]
Boyce: Symphonies (8), op. 2 [c. 1760]
Carter: Piano Sonata [1946]
Casella: Triple Concerto, op. 56 [1933]
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers [1686]
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano," op. 2 [1827]
Debussy: Rhapsody for alto saxophone and orchestra [1919]
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue [1906]
Duparc: Phidylé [1882; orch. 1892]
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" [1989]
Enescu: Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 13 [1905]
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello [1926]
Fauré: Romances sans paroles, op. 17 [1878]
Franck: Trois Chorals for organ [1890]
Ginastera: Sonata for Guitar, op. 47 [1976; rev. 1981]
Glazunov: Poème Lyrique, op. 12 [1887]
Gluck: Alceste [1767]
Granados: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 49 [1895]
Gubaidulina: Repentance [2008]
Handel: Alcina, HWV 34 [1735]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Haydn: Symphony #70 in D [1778-9]
Henze: Boulevard Solitude [1951]
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina [early 11th cent.]
Koechlin: Violin Sonata, op. 64 [1916]

To move down 1 to the 99th tier:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial [1998]


----------



## science

Cesti: La Dori [1657] 
Mantovani: Cello Concerto [2005]
Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]
Victoria: Vadam, et circumibo civitatem [1572]
Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]


----------



## Nereffid

Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]


----------



## Nereffid

Hamilton, I.: Concerto for jazz trumpet, op. 37 [1958]


----------



## Highwayman

Harty: The Children of Lir [1938]


----------



## Nereffid

Adams, J.L.: Tukiliit (The Stone People Who Live in the Wind) [2012]


----------



## Nereffid

Monk: On Behalf of Nature [2013]


----------



## Highwayman

Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]


----------



## science

I've got some catching up to do and some time to do it in, so here goes.

To get startedl, it looks like I didn't actually link to the 98th tier, part 1 sheet, so there it is now.

Let's see what else I've got up my sleeve....


----------



## science

Our votes on the 84th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 82nd tier: 
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]

To move up 1 to the 83rd tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Adès: Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths" [2005]
Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11 [1898]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19 [1795]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace [1612]
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 [1965]
Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee ("Now Always Snow") [1993]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen [1923]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor [1895]
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12 [1920]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune [c. 1340]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86 [1849]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]

To remain on the 84th tier: 
Andriessen, L.: Hout (Wood) [1991]
Anonymous, Peruvian: Hanacpachap cussicuinin [c. 1631]
Anonymous: Coventry Carol [16th cc.]
Arriaga: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1823]
Barber: Summer Music, op. 31 [1956]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer" [1797]
Berio: Coro [1974-6]
Berio: Rendering [1989-90]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Bull: In Nomine IX [before c. 1612]
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 [1914]
Furrer: FAMA [2005]
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 [1848]
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" [1769]
Honegger: Cello Concerto [1929]
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D [1941]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 [1949]
Lieberson: Neruda Songs [2005]
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171 [1853]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351 [1955]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65 [1844-5]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 [1786]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 [1783]
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860 [1695]
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto [1977]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81 [1904]
Reich: Eight Lines [1979]
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas [1939]
Schuman: New England Triptych [1956]
Smetana: The Bartered Bride [1866]
Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a [1876]
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" [1938]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14 [1899]
Wuorinen: Microsymphony [1992]
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium [1969]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 [2002]

To move down 1 to the 85th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #64 in A "Tempora mutantur" [1775]


----------



## Nereffid

Avison: Sonatas for harpsichord, 2 violins and cello, op. 5 [1756]


----------



## science

I haven't moved the 84th tier works yet, but I've tallied the 109th tier, part 4, so I'll post the results and move all the works later:

Our votes on the 109th tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Messiaen: Sept Haïkaï (Seven Haikus) [1962]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum [before 1503, maybe c. 1490]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Palestrina: Missa ***** sum [c. 1590]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Piccinini: Intavolatura di liuto et di chitarrone [c. 1623]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez [1532]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Rore: Missa Doulce Memoire [16th century]
Royer: Pièces de clavecin, 1746
Saariaho: Circle Map [2012]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #3 in E flat, op. 29 [1869]
Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Martinů: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra [1952-53]
Martinů: La revue de cuisine [1927]
Monteverdi: Scherzi musicali cioè arie et madrigali (including Zefiro Torna) [1632]
Mouton: Ave Maria gemma virginum [1510s]
Nyman: Drowning by Numbers [1988]
Nyman: Wonderland [1999]
Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Panufnik, A.: Cello Concerto [1991]
Pejačević: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 40 [1915-18]
Perich: Surface Image [2014]
Pettersson: Symphony #15 [1978]
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé [c. 1500]
Piston: Symphony #2 [1943]
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem [1923]
Price: Mississippi River Suite [1934]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #5 in C, op. 38/op. 135 [1923; 1952-3]
Rachmaninoff: Suite #2 for 2 pianos, op. 17 [1901]
Raff: Symphony #7 in B-flat, op. 201 "In den Alpen" [1875]
Rameau: Platée [1745]
Rutter: Requiem [1985]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Sallinen: Cello Concerto [1976]
Sallinen: Symphony #7, op. 71 "The Dreams of Gandalf" [1996]
Saygun: String Quartet #3, op. 43 [1966]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Martin: Ballade pour violoncelle et petit orchestre (Ballad for cello and small orchestra) [1949]
Messiaen: Le Banquet Céleste
Mouret: Suite of Symphonies #1, including the "Rondeau"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456 [1784]
Muhly: Seeing is Believing [2011]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium [1507]
Perle: Sinfonietta II [1990]
Pettersson: Symphony #8 [1969]
Petzold (attrib. Bach): Minuet in G [by 1725]
Ponce: Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"
Porpora: Cello Concerto in G
Prioris: Requiem [c. 1500]
Reich: Clapping Music [1972]
Rihm: Vers une symphonie fleuve III, for orchestra [1995]
Riley: Salome Dances for Peace [1989]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 [1925]
Saariaho: Lonh for soprano and electronics [1996]
Saint-Saens: Africa, op. 89 [1891]
Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)
Satie: Vexations [1893]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Meyerbeer: Robert le Diable [1831]
Riley: Persian Surgery Dervishes [1972]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Costeley: Seigneur Dieu ta pitié [1558]
Creston: Saxophone Concerto, op. 26 [1941]
Danzi: Horn Sonata in E minor, op. 44 [1814]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Diepenbrock: Hymne An die Nacht [1899]
Durón: La Guerra de los Gigantes [1700]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Borodin: Petite Suite [c. 1870-85]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 107, including "Mädchenlied" [1886-88]
Butterworth, A.: Viola Concerto [1988-92]
Canat de Chizy: Cello Concerto "Moïra" [1998]
Carpenter: Skyscrapers [1924]
Carter: Flute Concerto [2008]
Chavez: Soli II for wind quintet [1961]
Daugherty: Le Tombeau de Liberace [1996]
Desmarets: Vénus et Adonis [1697]
Dohnányi: Rhapsodies (4), op. 11 [1902-03]
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Dufourt: Erewhon [1976]
Dufourt: L'Afrique d'après Tiepolo [2005]
Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dusapin: Roméo et Juliette [1988]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]
Busoni: Sechs Tonstücke (Six Tone Pieces) [1916]
Cendo: In Vivo [2008-2011]
Dalbavie: Sinfonietta [2005]
David, Félicien: Herculanum [1859]
Drdla: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 245 [1931]


----------



## Highwayman

Sessions: Symphony #8 [1968]


----------



## Nereffid

Bach, W.F.: Polonaises, F.12 [1765]


----------



## Highwayman

Bax: Fantasy Sonata for Harp and Viola [1927]


----------



## adriesba

Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite [1953]


----------



## Chilham

Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme (1670)


----------



## Nereffid

Danzi: Cello concerto in E minor


----------



## Highwayman

Colgrass: Winds of Nagual [1985]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 98th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 96th tier: 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]

To move up 1 to the 97th tier: 
Lassus: Timor et tremor [1564]
MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel [1992]
Mathieu: Piano Trio [1949]
Moeran: Sinfonietta for Orchestra [1944]
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6 [1905]
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31 [1910]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Scarlatti, A.: Dixit Dominus [by 1725]
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 [1908]
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15 [1909]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
Sculthorpe: Mangrove [1979]
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne (At Dawn in the Mountains) [1903]
Stenhammar: Serenade in F, op. 31 [1913; rev. 1919]
Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte [1953]
Strauss, J. II: Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279 [1863]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat [1942]
Szymanowski: Mazurkas (20), op. 50 [1925]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 [c. 1716-21]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder, especially "Ganymed" [c. 1875]
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora" [1997]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]

To remain on the 98th tier: 
Lekeu (completed by Indy): Piano Quartet [1895]
Ligeti: Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe [1972]
Lyadov: Kikimora, op. 63 [1909]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #3 "Concerto de Québec" [1943]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18 [1826/32]
Milhaud: Saudades do Brasil [1920]
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K. 475 [1785]
Palmgren: Piano Concerto #2, op. 33 "The River" [1913]
Pärt: Magnificat [1989]
Pärt: Miserere [1992]
Puccini: La fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West) [1910]
Reich: Piano Phase [1967]
Röntgen: Cello Concerto #2 in G minor [1909]
Rzewski: North American Ballads [1979]
Saint-Saëns: Septet in E-flat, op. 65 [1881]
Salonen: LA Variations [1996]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 [18th cent.]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Schumann: Bunte Blätter (Colorful Leaves), op. 99 [1834-49]
Schwantner: Percussion Concerto #1 [1994]
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51 [1906]
Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum [1955]
Takemitsu: Stanza II [1971]
Tallis: Miserere nostri [1575]
Tippett: Symphony #4 [1977]
Widor: Organ Symphony #6 in G minor, op. 42/2 [1876]
Wolf-Ferrari: Sinfonia da Camera (Chamber Symphony) in B-flat, op. 8 [1903]
Wuorinen: Piano Quintet #2 [2008]
Xenakis: Tetras [1983]

To move down 1 to the 99th tier:
Mozart: Divertimento #17 in D, K. 334 [1780]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #6 in E minor, D. 566 [1817]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 58th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 56th tier: 
Hildegard von Bingen: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum [12th century]
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821 [1824]

To move up 1 to the 57th tier: 
Atterberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 21 [1922]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV 548 "The Wedge" [1725-8]
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22 [1945]
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1 [c. 1909]
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82 [1918]
Franck: Variations Symphoniques (Symphonic Variations) [1885]
Haydn: Mass #10 (or 9) in C, Hob. XXII/9 "Missa in tempore belli", "Paukenmesse" [1796]
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis [1942]
Ligeti: Lontano [1967]
Ligeti: Violin Concerto [1993]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade" [1943]
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au-delà… [1991]
Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, op. 59 [1898]
Mozart: Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448 [1781]
Reger: Tone Poems (4) after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128 [1913]
Schoenberg: String Trio, op. 45 [1946]
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73 [1811]

To remain on the 58th tier: 
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre ges', op. 33 [1847]
Berg: String Quartet, op. 3 [1910]
Boulez: Anthèmes II [1997]
Cherubini: String Quartet #6 in A minor [1837]
Dohnányi: Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10 [1902]
Gombert: Magnificats [c. 1547]
Gounod: Roméo et Juliette [1867]
Honegger: Pastorale d'été [1920]
Hovhaness: "Spirit of Trees," Sonata for Harp and Guitar, op. 374 [1983]
Moeran: Symphony in G minor [1937]
Mozart: Divertimento for string trio in E-flat, K. 563 [1788]
Mozart: String Quartet #20 in D, K. 499 "Hoffmeister" [1786]
Nielsen: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13 [1889]
Nielsen: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7 [1892]
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6 [1818]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 36 [1913]
Rubinstein: Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70 [1864]
Vaughan Williams: Flos Campi [1925]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #8 in D minor [1955]

To move down 1 to the 59th tier:
Suk: Serenade for Strings in E-flat, op. 6 [1892]


----------



## Nereffid

Romberg, A.: Symphony #1 in E flat, op. 6 [1794]


----------



## Highwayman

Tansman: Cavatina [1950]


----------



## Nereffid

Shostakovich: Festive Overture, op. 96 [1947]


----------



## Radames

Fantasia and Fugue in C Minor, Op. 86 Arr. by Edward Elgar from J. S. Bach's "Fantasia for Organ in C Minor, BWV 537"


----------



## Nereffid

Landi: Il Sant'Alessio [1631]


----------



## Highwayman

Goedicke: Horn Concerto in F minor, op. 40 [1929]


----------



## Chilham

Mendelssohn F: String Quartet in E-flat Major (1834)


----------



## Highwayman

Chilham said:


> Mendelssohn F: String Quartet in E-flat Major (1826)


I cannot find any SQ of hers dating back to 1826. Can it be 1834?


----------



## calvinpv

Only one work by van der Aa on the list? And a minor one at that?

van der Aa: Violin Concerto [2014]

This is an outstanding VC with an incredible amount of energy, rhythm and virtuosity. Listened to it the first time today, but heard good things about it for some time. It lives up to the hype.

https://www.vanderaa.net/violinconcerto


----------



## Chilham

Highwayman said:


> I cannot find any SQ of hers dating back to 1826. Can it be 1834?


Thank you. Simple error on my part. I've edited the post to correct it.


----------



## Highwayman

Hindemith: Trio for Viola, Heckelphone and Piano, op. 47 [1928]


----------



## calvinpv

van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010]

A beautiful, tense, expressive, surrealist multimedia work. It could be called half cello concerto, half short film, but these labels don't do it justice. It defies categorization.


----------



## adriesba

Orff: Veni Creator Spiritus [1930]


----------



## Nereffid

Mennin: Symphony #5 [1950]


----------



## Mandryka

calvinpv said:


> van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010]
> 
> A beautiful, tense, expressive, surrealist multimedia work. It could be called half cello concerto, half short film, but these labels don't do it justice. It defies categorization.


It's a strange thing, rather good.


----------



## calvinpv

van der Aa: The Book of Sand, digital interactive song cycle [2015]

Another genre bending piece by van der Aa, this time involving a classical music take on the pop music video.

You can watch it here (which includes a program note and optional subtitles)
http://thebookofsand.net/


----------



## calvinpv

Mandryka said:


> It's a strange thing, rather good.


I don't know if it's just me, but the way the two realities interact with each other reminds me of a David Lynch film. I think we should've listened to _Up-close_ alongside Neuwirth's _Lost Highway_ in the listening group a few weeks ago.

Him and Simon Steen-Andersen are breaking a lot of ground when it comes to integrating sound and image (as far as I can tell, they're doing it independent of one another). I really hope other composers are picking up on the techniques these two are developing because some of their works make for surreal experiences, and I'd think it would be a positive development for classical music if this became a "thing".


----------



## Nereffid

For today & tomorrow:

Field: Piano concerto #5 in C, "L'incendie par l'orage" [1817]
Barber: Nocturne, "Homage to John Field", op. 33 [1959]


----------



## Highwayman

Sköld: Horn Concerto, op. 74 [1977]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 6th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 5th tier: 
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]

To remain on the 6th tier: 
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of Fugue), BWV 1080 [1742-50]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter" [1788]

To move down 1 to the 7th tier:
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]
Gaos: Symphony #2 "En las montañas de Galicia" [1917-9]
Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37 [1877]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Gruber: Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow) [1996]
Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]
Hadley, H. K.: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]
Howard: Violin Concerto [2015]
Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923
Ifukube: Lauda concertata for marimba and orchestra [1979]
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Falla: Fantasía Bética [1919]
Fauré: Valses-Caprices (4) [1882-94]
Fine: Notturno for Strings and Harp [1951]
Gigout: Pieces (10) for Organ [1890]
Gordon: Yo Shakespeare [1992]
Granados: Allegro de Concierto, op. 46 [1903]
Grøndahl: Trombone Concerto [1924]
Gubaidulina: Piano Concerto "Introitus" [1978]
Harrison, M.: Revelation: Music in Pure Intonation [2001]
Hillborg: Cold Heat [2010]
Hillborg: Four Transitory Worlds [2009]
Hindson: Pulse Magnet [2001]
Indy: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 35 [1890]
Jacob: Horn Concerto [1951]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Długoszewski: Space is a Diamond [1970]
Goossens: Oboe Concerto, op. 45 [1927]
Haydn: Te Deum #2 in C, Hob. XXIIIc:2 [1799]
Hovhaness: Symphony #24, op. 273 "Majnun" [1973]
Ifukube: Kugo-Ka [1969]

I can't move these now but this is a note to myself to remember to move them later!


----------



## Highwayman

Gnessin: Requiem for Piano Quintet, op. 11 [1912-4]


----------



## adriesba

Orff: Der gute Mensch [1930]


----------



## Chilham

Bach JS: Concerto for Four Harpsichords BWV 1065 (1711)


----------



## Nereffid

Antheil: String quartet #3 [1948]


----------



## Highwayman

Burgmüller, N.: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 14 [1835]


----------



## adriesba

How would you format an entry of something composed by two people?


----------



## science

adriesba said:


> How would you format an entry of something composed by two people?


We have those, and we use "and." I don't know how we decide which composer comes first....


----------



## Highwayman

Hotteterre: Pieces for Flute, opp. 2 & 5 [1708, 1715]


----------



## Nereffid

Gounod: Marche funèbre d'une marionette [1879]
Gounod: Mors et Vita [1885]
Gounod: Petite symphonie in B flat for 9 winds [1888]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Could it be that none of the Schnittke violin concerti have made it onto the list yet? Not seeing them on the alphabetical. Here's for the next few days:

Schnittke: Violin Concerto No. 1 [1957, rev. 1963]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto No. 2 [1966]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto No. 3 [1978]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto No. 4 [1984]


----------



## calvinpv

van der Aa: Hysteresis, for clarinet solo, ensemble & soundtrack [2013]


----------



## Highwayman

Saygun: Partita for Solo Cello, op. 31 [1954]


----------



## adriesba

Orff and Keetman: Musik für Kinder [1930-3, rev. 1950-4]

I was having some trouble verifying the dates. I just went off of what Wikipedia says, not sure if it's correct.


----------



## Chilham

Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin TWV 40:14–25 (1735)


----------



## Highwayman

Rawsthorne (completed by Bream): Elegy [1971]


----------



## Chilham

Anon.: Winchester Troper (11th C.)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 83rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 81st tier: 
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 [1950]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor [1895]
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]

To move up 1 to the 82nd tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11 [1898]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19 [1795]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Bruckner: Te Deum [1884]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99 [1939]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Dutilleux: Piano Sonata [1948]
Dvořák: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 [1883]
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 [1965]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12 [1920]
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Moncayo: Huapango [1941]
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias [1497]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1838]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To remain on the 83rd tier: 
Adès: Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths" [2005]
Andriessen, L.: De Staat (Republic) [1976]
Babbitt: Correspondences [1967]
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77 [1923]
Boulez: Notations (12) for piano [1945]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 43, including "Von ewiger Liebe" and "Die Mainacht" [1864]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 105, including "Wie Melodien zieht es mir" and "Immer leiser wird mein Schlummer" [1888]
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica, BV 256 [1910]
Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace [1612]
Erkin: Piano Concerto [1942]
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
Fibich: At Twilight, op. 39 [1893]
Froberger: Suite #20 (Partita) in D, FbWV 620 "Meditation sur ma mort future NB Memento mori Froberger" [mid-17th century]
Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee ("Now Always Snow") [1993]
Haydn: Symphony #46 in B [1772]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]
Hindemith: Harp Sonata [1939]
Janáček: From the House of the Dead [1930]
Janáček: Jenůfa [1902]
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen [1923]
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune [c. 1340]
Martin: Concerto for 7 Winds, Timpani, Percussion, and Strings [1949]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 3 [1592]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 4 [1603]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379 [1781]
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld) [1858]
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis [1699]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, op. 37 [1927]
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37 [1915]
Rachmaninoff: Songs (14), op. 34, including op. 34/14 "Vocalise" [1912]
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 [1862]
Rubinstein: Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean" [1851, rev. 1863, 1880]
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 [1839]
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86 [1849]
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E, op. 26 [1900]
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles [1966]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 [1927]
Takemitsu: Ran [1985]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols [1912]
Verdi: Nabucco [1841]
Vine: Piano Sonata #1 [1990]
Vivaldi: Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425 [1725]
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso" [1728?]

To move down 1 to the 84th tier:
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #8 for large orchestra and 2 pianos "Dance chôro" [1925]


----------



## Highwayman

Takemitsu: All in Twilight [1987]


----------



## Nereffid

Handel: Tra le fiamme, HWV 170 [1707]


----------



## Highwayman

Vaughan Williams: Suite for Pipes [1939]


----------



## Nereffid

Locatelli: Concerti grossi, op. 1 [1721]


----------



## Highwayman

Klughardt: Schilflieder, op. 28 [1872]


----------



## Nereffid

Haydn: Stabat Mater [1767]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 109th tier, part 5 (which ended several days ago) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 107th tier: 
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Scriabin: Poèmes [1903-1914]
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming [1998]
Seixas: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Sheppard: Gaude gaude gaude Maria virgo [c. 1559]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista [1675]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Suk: Symphony #1 in E, op. 14 [1899]
Szymanowski: Love Songs of Hafiz, opp. 24 & 26 [1911-14]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Thibaut IV: Chançon ferai car talent m'en est pris [1234 or earlier]
Vaet: Missa Ego flos campi [16th century]
Vasks: Concerto for English Horn [1989]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]

To move up 1 to the 108th tier: 
Schmidt: Symphony #2 in E flat [1911-1913]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]
Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
Smyth: Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra in A [1926]
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses [2007]
Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 17, including "Ständchen" [1887]
Takemitsu: How Slow the Wind [1991]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol" [1980]
Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Aeriality [2011]
Tippett: Triple Concerto for violin, viola, and cello [1980]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Vivanco: Missa Assumpsit Jesus [c. 1614]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Wirén: Symphony #2 [1939]
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields [2014]
Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet) [1969]
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat "To my Fatherland" [1907]

To remain on the 109th tier: 
Scelsi: Aion "Four Episodes in one Day of Brahma" for orchestra [1961]
Schubert: Viola, D. 786 [1823]
Schuller: Spectra [1958]
Scriabin: Etudes (3), op. 65 [1912]
Scriabin: Mazurkas [1884-1903]
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May" [1931]
Sibelius: Sonatinas (3), op. 67 [1912]
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé [1923]
Stockhausen: Mantra [1970]
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra [1929]
Takemitsu: And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind [1992]
Takemitsu: Nostalghia [1987]
Torelli: Concerti Grossi (12) with a Pastorale, op. 8 [1709]
Tubin: Symphony #6 [1953-54]
Vaughan Williams: Hodie - A Christmas Cantata [1954]
Widmann: Viola Concerto [2015]
Willaert: Missa Mente tota [c. 1515]
Wolpe: Symphony [1956]
Xenakis: Shaar [1983]

To move down 1 to the 110th tier:
Wagner: Faust Overture [1840]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 45th tier (which closed on the 6th -- thanks to Isaac Blackburn for noticing that I had not wrapped that thread up) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 43rd tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso" [1810]

To move up 1 to the 44th tier: 
Bach: Sonatas (6) for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 [1729?]
Brahms: Pieces (4) for Piano (Klavierstücke), op. 119 [1893]
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand" [1907]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73 [1946]
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20 [1876]

To remain on the 45th tier: 
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 [1925]
Cage: In a Landscape [1948]
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84 [1918]
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351 [1749]
Haydn: Symphony #96 in D "Miracle" [1791]
Martinů: Field Mass, H. 279 [1939]
Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, op. 22 [1917]
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet [1905]
Ravel: Sonatine [probably c. 1905]
Schmidt: Symphony #4 in C [1933]
Schnittke: Cello Concerto #1 [1985/6]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50 [1882]
Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet [1912]

To move down 1 to the 46th tier:
Granados: Spanish Dances (12), op. 37 [1890]
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972]


----------



## Nereffid

Golijov: Azul [2006] 
.


----------



## adriesba

Highwayman said:


> Vaughan Williams: Suite for Pipes [1939]


Wow! I second this, it's amazing!


----------



## Highwayman

Kapsberger: Libro Quarto d'Intavolatura di Chitarrone [1640]

P.S. I think Kapsberger`s first book of lute which is currently on the 95th tier is from 1611 rather than 1604.


----------



## Nereffid

Highwayman said:


> Kapsberger: Libro Quarto d'Intavolatura di Chitarrone [1640]
> 
> P.S. I think Kapsberger`s first book of lute which is currently on the 95th tier is from 1611 rather than 1604.


You're right, the 1604 work is the Libro primo d'intavolatura di chitarrone, and the Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto on our list is from 1611.


----------



## Highwayman

Davies: Sea Eagle [1982]


----------



## Chilham

Bach CPE: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 430 (1750)


----------



## Nereffid

Weber: Oberon [1826]
,


----------



## adriesba

Nereffid said:


> Weber: Oberon [1826]
> ,


I'm surprised this wasn't already on the list.


----------



## Nereffid

Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, op. 25 [1883]


----------



## adriesba

Nereffid said:


> Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, op. 25 [1883]


Another fairly surprising absence. I think I'll start going through all my favorites to make sure there aren't other major pieces missing.

Edit: Found one already!


----------



## adriesba

Stravinsky: Scherzo à la russe [1944]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Johnston: String Quartet #4 "Amazing Grace" [1973]
Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Kats-Chernin: Wild Swans (ballet and concert suite) [2003]
Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]
Kodály: Theatre Overture, K. 13 [before 1928]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]
Leshnoff: Double Concerto for Violin and Viola [2007]
Liebermann: Piano Concerto #2 [1992]
Linde: Cello Concerto, op. 29 [1964-65]
Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]
Lloyd: Cello Concerto in D minor [1997]
Lloyd Webber, W: Aurora [1948]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Koechlin: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon, op. 92 [1924]
Koželuch: Sinfonia Concertante for Trumpet, Piano, Mandolin and Double Bass in E-flat, P II:1 [1798]
Kurtág: Pieces (9) for Solo Viola [1994]
Lekeu: Adagio pour quatuor d'orchestre [1891]
Lemeland: Symphony #9, op. 168 [1997]
Lerdahl: Time after Time [2000]
Liebermann: Concerto for Violin and Piano and String Quartet [1989]
Lloyd: Piano Concerto #4 [1970]
Lopes-Graça: Symphony [1944]
Makarova: Symphony in D minor [1938, rev. 1962]
Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1992]
Mayer: Symphony #7 in F minor [1855-56]
Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]
McEwen: Where the Wild Thyme Blows [1936]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch [2006]
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat [1987]
Leshnoff: Rush [2008]
Lindberg: EXPO [2009]
Lloyd: Concerto for Violin and Strings [1977]
Lourié: Poèmes (2), op. 8 [1912]
Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]

I will move these works and start part 6 later today....


----------



## adriesba

Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique [1908]


----------



## Nereffid

Poulenc: Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence [1939]


----------



## Highwayman

Szymanowski: Masques, op. 34 [1915-6]


----------



## adriesba

Stravinsky: Feu d'artifice [1908]


----------



## Nereffid

Ullmann: Piano sonata #7 [1944]


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> Here are my additions for the next week (I sure hope I have added all the new works before this week is up, and if so, I'll have to save some of these for the next round):
> 
> Tchaikovsky, B.: Chamber Symphony [1967]
> Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Concerto [1971]
> Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Trio [1953]
> Tchaikovsky, B.: Sinfonietta for String Orchestra [1953]
> Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #1 [1947]
> Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Concerto [1969]
> Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Sonata [1959]


I think these works were not added to the list.


----------



## Highwayman

Volkmann: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 35 [1857]


----------



## Nereffid

Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae III, SWV 398-418 [1650]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Mozart: Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497 [1786]
Muhly: Fast Patterns [2016]
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 [1910]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Penderecki: String Quartet #3 "Leaves of an Unwritten Diary" [2008]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788]
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]
Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]
Reich: Runner [2016]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F minor, op. 4 [1825]
Milhaud: Sonata for Flute, Clarinet, Oboe and Piano, op. 47 [1918]
Mitterer: Im Sturm [2004-2007]
Mochizuki: All That is Including Me [1996]
Moscheles: Grand Septet in D, op. 88 [1832-3]
Neukomm: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 8 [c. 1806]
Obukhov: Révélation [1915]
Ohki: Symphony #5 "Hiroshima" [1953]
Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990]
Panufnik, R.: Wild Ways for Double Choir and ji-nashi shakuhachi or flute or recorders, including "Zen Love Song" [2007]
Parra: Hypermusic Prologue: A projective opera in seven planes [2009]
Pedersøn: Pratum Spirituale [c. 1620]
Pentland: Piano Quintet [1983]
Posadas: Glossopoeia [2009]
Pousseur: Les Éphémérides d'Icare 2 [1970]
Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015]
Prokofiev: Zdravitsa!, op. 85 [1939]
Qin, Wenchen: Echoes from the other Shore [2015]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893]
Rădulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 [1983]
Raphael: Flute Sonata in E minor [1925]
Rihm: Dyade [2011]
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977]
Rihm: String Quartet #5 "Ohne Titel" (Untitled) [1983]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Pousseur: Paraboles-mix [1972]


----------



## Highwayman

Goehr: Clarinet Quintet, op. 79 [2007]


----------



## Nereffid

Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891]


----------



## Highwayman

Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [1972]


----------



## Highwayman

Clarke: Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale [1941]


----------



## Nereffid

Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello [1946]


----------



## Highwayman

Nereffid said:


> Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello [1946]


I cannot believe we missed that.


----------



## Nereffid

Highwayman said:


> I cannot believe we missed that.


I saw Art Rock mention it in the composer's guestbook...


----------



## Highwayman

Finzi: Earth and Air and Rain, op. 15 [1928-35]


----------



## Nereffid

Kuula: South Ostrobothnian Suites (#1, op. 9; #2, op. 20) [1909, 1913]


----------



## Highwayman

Madetoja: The Ostrobothnians, op. 45 (including the Suite, op. 52) [1917-23]


----------



## Nereffid

Liszt: Berceuse, S.174 [1854/1862]


----------



## Highwayman

Ligeti: Artikulation [1958]


----------



## Nereffid

Doppler: Andante et Rondo for two flutes and piano, op. 25 [1874]


----------



## Highwayman

Dvarionas: Winter Sketches [1953-4]


----------



## Highwayman

Hoddinott: Euphonium Concerto, op. 180 "The Sunne Rising, The King will Ride" [2002]


----------



## Nereffid

Kuhnau: Magnificat in C


----------



## Highwayman

Rubbra: String Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 73 [1951]


----------



## Nereffid

Gordon, M: Observations on Air [2016]


----------



## Highwayman

Howells: Lambert's Clavichord, op. 41 [1927]


----------



## Nereffid

Dinicu: Hora Staccato [1906]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 32nd tier -- a very tight race at each end -- selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 30th tier: 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503 [1786]

To move up 1 to the 31st tier: 
Mozart: Horn Concertos [1783-1791]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595 [1791]
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13 [1834]
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67 [1944]
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65 [1943]
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22, including "The Swan of Tuonela" [1895, 1939]

To remain on the 32nd tier:
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95, BB 101 [1930-31]
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 [1870]
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 [1962]
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111 [1905 & 1907]
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9 [1948]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky" [1891]
Gershwin: An American in Paris [1928]
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob. XXI/3 [1801]
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll" [1795]
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles [1974]
Pärt: Tabula Rasa [1977]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63 [1935]
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40 [1874]
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D. 328 [1821]
Schumann: Dichterliebe (A Poet's Love), op. 48 [1844]
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life" [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture [1880]
Verdi: Aida [1871]
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18 [1923]

To move down 1 to the 33rd tier: 
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you [2013]
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75 [1680]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34 [1887]


----------



## Highwayman

Enescu: Cello Sonata #2 in C, op. 26/2 [1935]


----------



## Nereffid

Tavener: The Myrrh-Bearer [1993]


----------



## Chilham

CPE Bach: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 431 (1750)


----------



## Highwayman

Simpson: Clarinet Quintet [1968]


----------



## Nereffid

Caldara: Suonate da camera, op. 2 [1699]


----------



## Highwayman

Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]


----------



## Nereffid

Vivaldi: Bassoon concerto in A minor, RV 497 [c. 1734-5]


----------



## Highwayman

Morales: Missa Mille Regretz [1540]


----------



## mmsbls

Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]


----------



## Nereffid

Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]


----------



## Nereffid

Bach: Gleichwie der Regen und Schnee vom Himmel fällt, BWV 18 [1715]


----------



## mmsbls

Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus


----------



## Highwayman

Dowland: Third Booke of Songes [1603]


----------



## Highwayman

I`m a little bit confused by the extent of Dowland`s _Lute Music_ entry which is currently on the 107th tier. Even though I like the _Frog Galliard_ very much and it`s arguably one of his best pieces, I don`t think it has that much of an importance to stand on its own. In fact, this one little piece is ranked much more higher than all the rest of the pieces, currently on the 88th tier to be accurate. I`m not asking for anything but just curious about what the others think on this particular subject.


----------



## Nereffid

Highwayman said:


> I`m a little bit confused by the extent of Dowland`s _Lute Music_ entry which is currently on the 107th tier. Even though I like the _Frog Galliard_ very much and it`s arguably one of his best pieces, I don`t think it has that much of an importance to stand on its own. In fact, this one little piece is ranked much more higher than all the rest of the pieces, currently on the 88th tier to be accurate. I`m not asking for anything but just curious about what the others think on this particular subject.


I think the Frog should be removed. Last year it was the only piece of Dowland lute music on the list, and I suggested we have a collective entry for "Dowland: Lute music" rather than constantly having to add new individual pieces. That was implemented and has been creeping up the board, but the Frog stayed on the list. I don't know how science feels about bumping the complete music up to the 88th tier to replace the Frog, but maybe that would be a better reflection of the music's status?

While we're on the subject, I'd be inclined to put all the _Cantigas de Santa Maria_ together too...


----------



## mmsbls

Bach: Cantata #6: Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend warden [1725]


----------



## Nereffid

Arnold: Tam O'Shanter overture, op. 51 [1955]


----------



## Highwayman

Ferneyhough: Sisyphus Redux [2010]


----------



## mmsbls

Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]


----------



## mmsbls

science: How often do you update the nominations in the prioritized list of works? When I add a new work, I check there as well as the last few pages of this thread. I just want to make sure I don't suggest a work that has already been nominated.


----------



## mmsbls

Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> science: How often do you update the nominations in the prioritized list of works? When I add a new work, I check there as well as the last few pages of this thread. I just want to make sure I don't suggest a work that has already been nominated.


I have not updated them for a few weeks. I will probably do so within the next few weeks.

If a work is nominated more than once, that's not so bad!


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> I think the Frog should be removed. Last year it was the only piece of Dowland lute music on the list, and I suggested we have a collective entry for "Dowland: Lute music" rather than constantly having to add new individual pieces. That was implemented and has been creeping up the board, but the Frog stayed on the list. I don't know how science feels about bumping the complete music up to the 88th tier to replace the Frog, but maybe that would be a better reflection of the music's status?
> 
> While we're on the subject, I'd be inclined to put all the _Cantigas de Santa Maria_ together too...


I'll delete the Frog. If it's higher than lute music, I'll move the latter up.


----------



## science

However, guys, I'm sorry, but I think I'm a little burned out and haven't been doing many polls lately. I'll try to wrap up the multi-part tiers that are currently underway, and then I need a vacation. 

If you want to do some polling in my absence, I can give editing permission to one of you. Let me know!


----------



## Highwayman

Erçetin: String Quartet #2 "Contra-statement" [2012]


----------



## Highwayman

Philips: Cantiones Sacrae for 5 Voices [1612]


----------



## Nereffid

Copland: Duo for flute and piano [1971]


----------



## mmsbls

Browne: Salve Regina


----------



## Highwayman

Reger: Cello Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 116 [1910]


----------



## mmsbls

Bach: Cantata #19: Es erhub sich ein Streit [1726]


----------



## Nereffid

Berkeley: Serenade for string orchestra, op. 12 [1939]


----------



## Highwayman

Bentzon: Cor Anglais Sonata, op. 71 [1951]


----------



## Nereffid

Morales: Missa Mille Regretz


----------



## mmsbls

Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]


----------



## Highwayman

Nereffid said:


> Morales: Missa Mille Regretz


This was nominated at #840 a week ago or so. I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## Nereffid

Highwayman said:


> This was nominated at #840 a week ago or so. I guess great minds think alike.


Ha... what's worse, I had nominated something else first and then changed it because I'd missed it when checking the full list.


----------



## Highwayman

Gaultier, D.: La Rhétorique des Dieux [1652]


----------



## calvinpv

van der Aa: Here Trilogy, for soprano, chamber orchestra, electronics & audio-visual installation [2001-2003]

Not really sure how to format this entry. It's made up of three separate pieces that were subsequently grouped together as a "trilogy" because of the themes they share. As far as I know, "Here Trilogy" isn't the official title for the collection, but it seems to be in wide circulation. The instrumentation is also slightly different for each individual work:

_Here [enclosed]_, for chamber orchestra, soundtrack & plexiglass box audio-visual installation (2003)
_Here [in circles]_, for soprano, ensemble & tape (2002)
_Here [to be found]_, for soprano, chamber orchestra & soundtrack (2001)


----------



## mmsbls

The CD on Disquiet Media is called Here Trilogy. The sites https://www.vanderaa.net/heretrilogy and https://www.vanderaa.net/heretobefound explicitly use the term Here Trilogy. In fact every website I visited refers to the Here Trilogy, so I think it's reasonable to use that designation.


----------



## mmsbls

Bent Sørensen: Rosenbad - Papillon, for piano quintet (2013)


----------



## Nereffid

Ravel: Histoires naturelles [1906]


----------



## Highwayman

Rautavaara: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1975]


----------



## mmsbls

Bruce: The Lick Quartet [2019]


----------



## adriesba

Boulez: Polyphonie X [1951]


----------



## mmsbls

Bach: Cantata #14: Wär Gott nicht mit uns diese Zeit [1735]


----------



## Highwayman

Bononcini: Divertimenti da camera [1722]


----------



## science

Alright, y'all, I'll get to doing some work on this again.... 

Thanks for the break and thanks for continuing to participate in my absence!


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]
Shore: Cello Concerto "Mythic Gardens" [2012]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan (The King Goes Forth to France) [1983]
Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Sciarrino: Carnaval [2011]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C [1914]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens (or "Dance of the White Girls") [1912]
Roussel: Sérénade, op. 30 [1925]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Rubinstein: The Demon [1871]
Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Salonen: Dichotomie [2000]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]
Schlünz: Light from the One for recorder and 17-string bass koto [2006]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #1 in E, D. 157 [1815]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384 [1816]
Schumann, G.: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 18 [1898]
Schwitters: Ursonate [1932]
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate [1974]
Sculthorpe: Small Town for Orchestra [1963/1976]
Séjourne: Double concerto for marimba and vibraphone [2012]
Shapey: String Quartet #7 [1972]
Sheng: The Song and Dance of Tears [2003]
Simpson: Symphony #9 [1987]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Rouse: Gorgon [1984]
Saint-Saëns: La Jeunesse D'hercule (Hercules's Youth), op. 50 [1877]
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra [1933]
Sciarrino: Capricci (6 Caprices) for Solo Violin [1976]
Shapey: Concerto Fantastique [1991]
Shulman: Theme and Variations for viola and orchestra or piano [1940] or for viola, string orchestra and harp [1954]


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> I think these works were not added to the list.


Thank you! I've fixed that mistake, putting us at 358 works on our lowest tier and a new total of 6018.



science said:


> I'll delete the Frog. If it's higher than lute music, I'll move the latter up.


I also did this. The new entry reads:

Dowland: Lute music, including The Frog Galliard [late 16th, early 17th centuries]


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Adams, J.L.: Tukiliit (The Stone People Who Live in the Wind) [2012]





Nereffid said:


> Avison: Sonatas for harpsichord, 2 violins and cello, op. 5 [1756]





Highwayman said:


> Bantock: Prometheus Unbound [1933]





science said:


> Carter: Horn Concerto [2006]





science said:


> Cesti: La Dori [1657]





science said:


> Dean: Voices of Angels [1996]





Highwayman said:


> Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]





Highwayman said:


> Ferroud: Pieces (3) for Solo Flute [1920-1]





Highwayman said:


> Fujikura: Phantom Splinter [2009]





Nereffid said:


> German: Welsh Rhapsody [1904]





Nereffid said:


> Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]





Nereffid said:


> Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]





science said:


> Gubaidulina: String Quartet #2 [1987]





Nereffid said:


> Hamilton, I.: Concerto for jazz trumpet, op. 37 [1958]





Highwayman said:


> Harty: The Children of Lir [1938]





Nereffid said:


> Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]





science said:


> Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]





Highwayman said:


> Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]





Highwayman said:


> Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]





Nereffid said:


> Huygens: Pathodia Sacra et Profana [1647]





Highwayman said:


> Kallstenius: Symphony #2 in F minor, op. 20 [1935]





science said:


> Kancheli: Chiaroscuro [2010]





science said:


> Krenek: String quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]





science said:


> Krenek: String quartet #6, op. 78 [1936]





science said:


> Krenek: String quartet #7, op. 96 [1944]





science said:


> Lacorcia: Madrigals, Book 3 [1620]





science said:


> Mantovani: Cello Concerto [2005]





Nereffid said:


> Monk: On Behalf of Nature [2013]





Highwayman said:


> Mouquet: Flute Sonata in F, op. 15 "La Flûte de Pan" [1904]





Nereffid said:


> Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]





Nereffid said:


> Rebel: Twelve Sonatas in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]





Nereffid said:


> Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]





Nereffid said:


> Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]





Highwayman said:


> Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]





Portamento said:


> Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand), op. 18 [1910-13]
> Schoenberg: Fünf Klavierstücke (Five Piano Pieces), op. 23 [1920-23]
> Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart), op. 20 [1911]
> Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]
> Schoenberg: Sechs kleine Klavierstücke (Six Little Piano Pieces), op. 19 [1911]
> Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]
> Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29 [1924-26]
> Schoenberg: Vier Lieder (Four Songs), op. 2 [1899-1900]





Highwayman said:


> Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]





Nereffid said:


> Skempton: Images [1989]





Nereffid said:


> Soler: Fandango [18th century]





Nereffid said:


> Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]





Highwayman said:


> Thomas: Hamlet [1868]





science said:


> Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]





science said:


> Victoria: Vadam, et circumibo civitatem [1572]





Chilham said:


> Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 (1726)





science said:


> Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]





Highwayman said:


> Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]





Nereffid said:


> Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]





Chilham said:


> Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe [bef. 1726]


That's up through page 49... I'll keep going later ...


----------



## Highwayman

Karamanov: Symphony #23 "I am Jesus" [1980]


----------



## mmsbls

Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima


----------



## Nereffid

Liszt: Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns), S.105 [1857]


----------



## mmsbls

Rzewski: Hard Cuts [2011]


----------



## Highwayman

Puskulcu: String Quartet #1 [2014-5]


----------



## science

I've lost the ability to use the quotes for the new nominations up to page 49 but here is up through page 50, which I'm preparing to add when I've got the list.... I was going to do more but I've been interrupted, so here's this for now:

Adams, J.L.: Tukiliit (The Stone People Who Live in the Wind) [2012]

Avison: Sonatas for harpsichord, 2 violins and cello, op. 5 [1756]



Nereffid said:


> Bach, W.F.: Polonaises, F.12 [1765]


Bantock: Prometheus Unbound [1933]



Highwayman said:


> Bax: Fantasy Sonata for Harp and Viola [1927]


Carter: Horn Concerto [2006]

Cesti: La Dori [1657]



Highwayman said:


> Colgrass: Winds of Nagual [1985]





Nereffid said:


> Danzi: Cello concerto in E minor


Dean: Voices of Angels [1996]



Radames said:


> Elgar: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, op. 86, arranged from J. S. Bach's "Fantasia for Organ in C Minor, BWV 537"


I'll do the work on figuring out how to list that later.

Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]

Ferroud: Pieces (3) for Solo Flute [1920-1]

Fujikura: Phantom Splinter [2009]

German: Welsh Rhapsody [1904]



Highwayman said:


> Goedicke: Horn Concerto in F minor, op. 40 [1929]


Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]

Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]

Gubaidulina: String Quartet #2 [1987]

Hamilton, I.: Concerto for jazz trumpet, op. 37 [1958]

Harty: The Children of Lir [1938]

Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]

Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]

Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]

Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]

Huygens: Pathodia Sacra et Profana [1647]

Kallstenius: Symphony #2 in F minor, op. 20 [1935]

Kancheli: Chiaroscuro [2010]

Krenek: String quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

Krenek: String quartet #6, op. 78 [1936]

Krenek: String quartet #7, op. 96 [1944]

Lacorcia: Madrigals, Book 3 [1620]



Nereffid said:


> Landi: Il Sant'Alessio [1631]





Chilham said:


> Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme (1670)


Mantovani: Cello Concerto [2005]

Monk: On Behalf of Nature [2013]

Mouquet: Flute Sonata in F, op. 15 "La Flûte de Pan" [1904]



adriesba said:


> Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite [1953]


Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]

Rebel: Twelve Sonatas in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]

Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]



Nereffid said:


> Romberg, A.: Symphony #1 in E flat, op. 6 [1794]


Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]

Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]

Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand), op. 18 [1910-13]

Schoenberg: Fünf Klavierstücke (Five Piano Pieces), op. 23 [1920-23]

Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart), op. 20 [1911]

Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]

Schoenberg: Sechs kleine Klavierstücke (Six Little Piano Pieces), op. 19 [1911]

Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29 [1924-26]

Schoenberg: Vier Lieder (Four Songs), op. 2 [1899-1900]

Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]



Highwayman said:


> Sessions: Symphony #8 [1968]





Nereffid said:


> Shostakovich: Festive Overture, op. 96 [1947]


Skempton: Images [1989]

Soler: Fandango [18th century]

Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]



Highwayman said:


> Tansman: Cavatina [1950]


Thomas: Hamlet [1868]

Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]

Victoria: Vadam, et circumibo civitatem [1572]

Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 (1726)

Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]

Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]

Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]

Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe [bef. 1726]


----------



## Highwayman

Wen-Yeh: Confucian Temple Rites, op. 30 [1939]

Apparently he is also known as Koh Bunya and I am not sure which way would it be more proper. I leave it to the judgement of the fellow posters.


----------



## mmsbls

Rheinberger: String Quintet [1874]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 8th tier were actually so close that I almost feel bad moving anything, but all the same they selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 6th tier: 
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 [1721]
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 [1864]
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876]
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104 [1895]

To move up 1 to the 7th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130 and the Große Fuge, op. 133 [1826-7]
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894]
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904]

To remain on the 8th tier: 
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 [1791]
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827]

To move down 1 to the 9th tier:
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]


----------



## mmsbls

Gombert: Regina Coeli


----------



## science

Still working on this, and sorry for losing the quotes from page 50 and earlier; here are the nominations up through page 55 of this thread for the new works to add to the list:

Adams, J.L.: Tukiliit (The Stone People Who Live in the Wind) [2012]



Chilham said:


> Anon.: Winchester Troper (11th c.)





Nereffid said:


> Antheil: String quartet #3 [1948]


Avison: Sonatas for harpsichord, 2 violins and cello, op. 5 [1756]



Chilham said:


> Bach CPE: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 430 (1750)





Chilham said:


> Bach JS: Concerto for Four Harpsichords BWV 1065 (1711)


Bach, W.F.: Polonaises, F.12 [1765]

Bantock: Prometheus Unbound [1933]



Nereffid said:


> Barber: Nocturne, "Homage to John Field", op. 33 [1959]


Bax: Fantasy Sonata for Harp and Viola [1927]



Highwayman said:


> Burgmüller, N.: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 14 [1835]


Carter: Horn Concerto [2006]

Cesti: La Dori [1657]



Highwayman said:


> Clarke: Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale [1941]


Colgrass: Winds of Nagual [1985]

Danzi: Cello concerto in E minor



Highwayman said:


> Davies: Sea Eagle [1982]


Dean: Voices of Angels [1996]



Nereffid said:


> Doppler: Andante et Rondo for two flutes and piano, op. 25 [1874]





Highwayman said:


> Dvarionas: Winter Sketches [1953-4]


Elgar: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, op. 86, arranged from J. S. Bach's "Fantasia for Organ in C Minor, BWV 537"

Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]

Ferroud: Pieces (3) for Solo Flute [1920-1]



Nereffid said:


> Field: Piano concerto #5 in C, "L'incendie par l'orage" [1817]





Highwayman said:


> Finzi: Earth and Air and Rain, op. 15 [1928-35]


Fujikura: Phantom Splinter [2009]

German: Welsh Rhapsody [1904]



Highwayman said:


> Gnessin: Requiem for Piano Quintet, op. 11 [1912-4]


Goedicke: Horn Concerto in F minor, op. 40 [1929]



Highwayman said:


> Goehr: Clarinet Quintet, op. 79 [2007]





Nereffid said:


> Golijov: Azul [2006]





Nereffid said:


> Gounod: Marche funèbre d'une marionette [1879]
> Gounod: Mors et Vita [1885]
> Gounod: Petite symphonie in B flat for 9 winds [1888]


Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]

Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]

Gubaidulina: String Quartet #2 [1987]

Hamilton, I.: Concerto for jazz trumpet, op. 37 [1958]



Nereffid said:


> Handel: Tra le fiamme, HWV 170 [1707]


Harty: The Children of Lir [1938]

Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]



Nereffid said:


> Haydn: Stabat Mater [1767]


Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]

Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]



Highwayman said:


> Hindemith: Trio for Viola, Heckelphone and Piano, op. 47 [1928]





Highwayman said:


> Hotteterre: Pieces for Flute, opp. 2 & 5 [1708, 1715]


Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]

Huygens: Pathodia Sacra et Profana [1647]

Kallstenius: Symphony #2 in F minor, op. 20 [1935]

Kancheli: Chiaroscuro [2010]



Highwayman said:


> Kapsberger: Libro Quarto d'Intavolatura di Chitarrone [1640]
> 
> P.S. I think Kapsberger`s first book of lute which is currently on the 95th tier is from 1611 rather than 1604.


Thank you! I've fixed that.



Highwayman said:


> Klughardt: Schilflieder, op. 28 [1872]


Krenek: String quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

Krenek: String quartet #6, op. 78 [1936]

Krenek: String quartet #7, op. 96 [1944]



Nereffid said:


> Kuula: South Ostrobothnian Suites (#1, op. 9; #2, op. 20) [1909, 1913]


Lacorcia: Madrigals, Book 3 [1620]

Landi: Il Sant'Alessio [1631]



Highwayman said:


> Ligeti: Artikulation [1958]





Nereffid said:


> Liszt: Berceuse, S.174 [1854/1862]





Nereffid said:


> Locatelli: Concerti grossi, op. 1 [1721]


Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme [1670]



Highwayman said:


> Madetoja: The Ostrobothnians, op. 45 (including the Suite, op. 52) [1917-23]


Mantovani: Cello Concerto [2005]



Chilham said:


> Mendelssohn F: String Quartet in E-flat Major [1834]





Nereffid said:


> Mennin: Symphony #5 [1950]





Nereffid said:


> Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello [1946]


Monk: On Behalf of Nature [2013]

Mouquet: Flute Sonata in F, op. 15 "La Flûte de Pan" [1904]



adriesba said:


> Orff: Der gute Mensch [1930]


Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite [1953]



adriesba said:


> Orff: Veni Creator Spiritus [1930]





adriesba said:


> Orff & Keetman: Musik für Kinder [1930-3, rev. 1950-4]





Nereffid said:


> Poulenc: Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence [1939]


Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]



Highwayman said:


> Rawsthorne (completed by Bream): Elegy [1971]


Rebel: Twelve Sonatas in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]

Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]

Romberg, A.: Symphony #1 in E flat, op. 6 [1794]

Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]

Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]



Nereffid said:


> Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, op. 25 [1883]





Highwayman said:


> Saygun: Partita for Solo Cello, op. 31 [1954]





MrMeatScience said:


> Schnittke: Violin Concerto #1 [1957, rev. 1963]
> Schnittke: Violin Concerto #2 [1966]
> Schnittke: Violin Concerto #3 [1978]
> Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4 [1984]


Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand), op. 18 [1910-13]

Schoenberg: Fünf Klavierstücke (Five Piano Pieces), op. 23 [1920-23]

Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart), op. 20 [1911]

Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]

Schoenberg: Sechs kleine Klavierstücke (Six Little Piano Pieces), op. 19 [1911]

Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29 [1924-26]

Schoenberg: Vier Lieder (Four Songs), op. 2 [1899-1900]

Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]



Nereffid said:


> Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae III, SWV 398-418 [1650]


Sessions: Symphony #8 [1968]



Highwayman said:


> Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [1972]


Shostakovich: Festive Overture, op. 96 [1947]

Skempton: Images [1989]



Highwayman said:


> Sköld: Horn Concerto, op. 74 [1977]


Soler: Fandango [18th century]

Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]



adriesba said:


> Stravinsky: Scherzo à la russe [1944]





adriesba said:


> Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique [1908]





adriesba said:


> Stravinsky: Feu d'artifice [1908]





Highwayman said:


> Szymanowski: Masques, op. 34 [1915-6]





Highwayman said:


> Takemitsu: All in Twilight [1987]


Tansman: Cavatina [1950]



Nereffid said:


> Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891]





Chilham said:


> Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin TWV 40:14-25 (1735)


Thomas: Hamlet [1868]



Nereffid said:


> Ullmann: Piano sonata #7 [1944]





calvinpv said:


> van der Aa: Hysteresis, for clarinet solo, ensemble & soundtrack [2013]





calvinpv said:


> van der Aa: The Book of Sand, digital interactive song cycle [2015]





calvinpv said:


> van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010]





calvinpv said:


> van der Aa: Violin Concerto [2014]





Highwayman said:


> Vaughan Williams: Suite for Pipes [1939]


Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]

Victoria: Vadam, et circumibo civitatem [1572]

Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 (1726)



Highwayman said:


> Volkmann: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 35 [1857]





Nereffid said:


> Weber: Oberon [1826]


Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]

Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]

Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]

Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe [bef. 1726]


----------



## Art Rock

Highwayman said:


> Wen-Yeh: Confucian Temple Rites, op. 30 [1939]
> 
> Apparently he is also known as Koh Bunya and I am not sure which way would it be more proper. I leave it to the judgement of the fellow posters.


From wiki:

Chiang Wen-yeh or Jiang Wenye (Chinese: 江文也; pinyin: Jiāng Wényě, June 11, 1910 - October 24, 1983) was a Taiwanese composer, active mainly in Japan and later in China. While often known in the West by renditions of his Chinese name, the three Chinese characters that form his name are pronounced Kō Bunya (こう ぶんや) in Japanese, and thus he is also known as Koh Bunya in the West. The family name is Chiang.


----------



## Chilham

Clementi: Symphony No. 2 in D Op. 18/2 (1787)


----------



## Nereffid

Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch [1895]


----------



## Highwayman

Muczynski: Wind Quintet, op. 45 [1985]


----------



## mmsbls

Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 2 [1989]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 59th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 57th tier: 
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob. XX/1a [1786]

To move up 1 to the 58th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" [1726]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3 [1798]
Enescu: Piano Quintet, op. 29 [1940]
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat) [1919]
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261 [1727]
Haydn: Symphony #95 in C minor [1791]
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit, including "Puis qu'en oubli" [mid-14th century]
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D [c. 1700]
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion [1966]
Purcell: King Arthur, Z. 628 [1691]
Riley: In C [1964]
Schoenberg: Pieces (5) for Orchestra, op. 16 [1909]
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29 [1934]
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20 [1888]
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories [1585]
Webern: Im Sommerwind [1904]

To remain on the 59th tier: 
Abrahamsen: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings [2011]
Anonymous, Flemish: Tournai Mass [c. 1330]
Berg: Lulu [1935]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 [1877]
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 [1865]
Grisey: Les Espaces acoustiques [1985]
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D [1791]
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium [1994]
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn" [1779]
Mozart: Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris" [1778]
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano [1948-1992]
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales [1911 for piano, 1912 for orchestra]
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, op. 26 [1839]
Stockhausen: Stimmung [1968]
Suk: Serenade for Strings in E-flat, op. 6 [1892]
Vaughan Williams: Suite for Viola and Orchestra [1934]
Xenakis: Pléïades [1978]

To move down 1 to the 60th tier:
Carter: String Quartet #1 [1951]


----------



## Highwayman

Piston: Wind Quintet [1956]


----------



## science

Still working on this, and sorry for losing the quotes from page 55 and earlier; here are the nominations up through page 56 of this thread for the new works to add to the list:

Adams, J.L.: Tukiliit (The Stone People Who Live in the Wind) [2012]

Anon.: Winchester Troper [11th c.]

Antheil: String quartet #3 [1948]



Nereffid said:


> Arnold: Tam O'Shanter overture, op. 51 [1955]


Avison: Sonatas for harpsichord, 2 violins and cello, op. 5 [1756]



mmsbls said:


> Bach: Cantata #6 "Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend warden" [1725]





mmsbls said:


> Bach: Cantata #14 "Wär Gott nicht mit uns diese Zeit" [1735]





Nereffid said:


> Bach: Cantata #18 "Gleichwie der Regen und Schnee vom Himmel fällt" [1715]





mmsbls said:


> Bach: Cantata #19 "Es erhub sich ein Streit" [1726]


Bach: Concerto for 4 Harpsichords in A minor, BWV 1065 [1711]

Bach CPE: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 430 [1750]



Chilham said:


> Bach, CPE: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 431 [1750]


Bach, W. F.: Polonaises, F.12 [1765]

Bantock: Prometheus Unbound [1933]

Barber: Nocturne, "Homage to John Field", op. 33 [1959]

Bax: Fantasy Sonata for Harp and Viola [1927]



Highwayman said:


> Bentzon: Cor Anglais Sonata, op. 71 [1951]





Nereffid said:


> Berkeley: Serenade for string orchestra, op. 12 [1939]





Nereffid said:


> Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]





Highwayman said:


> Bononcini: Divertimenti da camera [1722]





adriesba said:


> Boulez: Polyphonie X [1951]





mmsbls said:


> Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]





mmsbls said:


> Bruce: The Lick Quartet [2019]


Burgmüller, N.: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 14 [1835]



mmsbls said:


> Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]





mmsbls said:


> Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]


So I've gotten this far and I'll try to add the rest later!



Nereffid said:


> Caldara: Suonate da camera, op. 2 [1699]


Carter: Horn Concerto [2006]

Cesti: La Dori [1657]



Highwayman said:


> Chiang Wen-yeh [or Koh Bunya]: Confucian Temple Rites, op. 30 [1939]


Clarke: Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale [1941]



Chilham said:


> Clementi: Symphony No. 2 in D Op. 18/2 (1787)


Colgrass: Winds of Nagual [1985]



Nereffid said:


> Copland: Duo for flute and piano [1971]


Danzi: Cello concerto in E minor

Davies: Sea Eagle [1982]

Dean: Voices of Angels [1996]



Nereffid said:


> Dinicu: Hora Staccato [1906]


Doppler: Andante et Rondo for two flutes and piano, op. 25 [1874]



Highwayman said:


> Dowland: Third Booke of Songes [1603]


Dvarionas: Winter Sketches [1953-4]

Elgar: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, op. 86, arranged from J. S. Bach's "Fantasia for Organ in C Minor, BWV 537"

Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]



Highwayman said:


> Enescu: Cello Sonata #2 in C, op. 26/2 [1935]





Highwayman said:


> Erçetin: String Quartet #2 "Contra-statement" [2012]





Highwayman said:


> Ferneyhough: Sisyphus Redux [2010]


Ferroud: Pieces (3) for Solo Flute [1920-1]

Field: Piano concerto #5 in C, "L'incendie par l'orage" [1817]

Finzi: Earth and Air and Rain, op. 15 [1928-35]

Fujikura: Phantom Splinter [2009]



Highwayman said:


> Gaultier, D.: La Rhétorique des Dieux [1652]


German: Welsh Rhapsody [1904]



Highwayman said:


> Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]


Gnessin: Requiem for Piano Quintet, op. 11 [1912-4]

Goedicke: Horn Concerto in F minor, op. 40 [1929]

Goehr: Clarinet Quintet, op. 79 [2007]

Golijov: Azul [2006]



mmsbls said:


> Gombert: Regina Coeli





Nereffid said:


> Gordon, M: Observations on Air [2016]


Gounod: Marche funèbre d'une marionette [1879]

Gounod: Mors et Vita [1885]

Gounod: Petite symphonie in B flat for 9 winds [1888]

Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]

Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]

Gubaidulina: String Quartet #2 [1987]

Hamilton, I.: Concerto for jazz trumpet, op. 37 [1958]

Handel: Tra le fiamme, HWV 170 [1707]

Harty: The Children of Lir [1938]

Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]

Haydn: Stabat Mater [1767]

Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]

Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]

Hindemith: Trio for Viola, Heckelphone and Piano, op. 47 [1928]



Highwayman said:


> Hoddinott: Euphonium Concerto, op. 180 "The Sunne Rising, The King will Ride" [2002]


Hotteterre: Pieces for Flute, opp. 2 & 5 [1708, 1715]



Highwayman said:


> Howells: Lambert's Clavichord, op. 41 [1927]


Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]

Huygens: Pathodia Sacra et Profana [1647]



mmsbls said:


> Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]





mmsbls said:


> Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima


Kallstenius: Symphony #2 in F minor, op. 20 [1935]

Kancheli: Chiaroscuro [2010]

Kapsberger: Libro Quarto d'Intavolatura di Chitarrone [1640]



Highwayman said:


> Karamanov: Symphony #23 "I am Jesus" [1980]


Klughardt: Schilflieder, op. 28 [1872]

Krenek: String quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]

Krenek: String quartet #6, op. 78 [1936]

Krenek: String quartet #7, op. 96 [1944]



Nereffid said:


> Kuhnau: Magnificat in C


Kuula: South Ostrobothnian Suites (#1, op. 9; #2, op. 20) [1909, 1913]

Lacorcia: Madrigals, Book 3 [1620]

Landi: Il Sant'Alessio [1631]



mmsbls said:


> Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]


Ligeti: Artikulation [1958]

Liszt: Berceuse, S.174 [1854/1862]



Nereffid said:


> Liszt: Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns), S.105 [1857]


Locatelli: Concerti grossi, op. 1 [1721]

Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme [1670]

Madetoja: The Ostrobothnians, op. 45 (including the Suite, op. 52) [1917-23]

Mantovani: Cello Concerto [2005]

Mendelssohn F: String Quartet in E-flat Major [1834]

Mennin: Symphony #5 [1950]

Moeran: Fantasy quartet for oboe, violin, viola and cello [1946]

Monk: On Behalf of Nature [2013]



Highwayman said:


> Morales: Missa Mille Regretz [1540]


Mouquet: Flute Sonata in F, op. 15 "La Flûte de Pan" [1904]



Highwayman said:


> Muczynski: Wind Quintet, op. 45 [1985]


Orff: Der gute Mensch [1930]

Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite [1953]

Orff: Veni Creator Spiritus [1930]

Orff & Keetman: Musik für Kinder [1930-3, rev. 1950-4]



Highwayman said:


> Philips: Cantiones Sacrae for 5 Voices [1612]





Highwayman said:


> Piston: Wind Quintet [1956]


Poulenc: Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence [1939]

Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]



Highwayman said:


> Puskulcu: String Quartet #1 [2014-5]





Highwayman said:


> Rautavaara: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1975]





Nereffid said:


> Ravel: Histoires naturelles [1906]





mmsbls said:


> Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 2 [1989]


Rawsthorne (completed by Bream): Elegy [1971]

Rebel: Twelve Sonatas in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]



Highwayman said:


> Reger: Cello Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 116 [1910]


Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]



mmsbls said:


> Rheinberger: String Quintet [1874]


Romberg, A.: Symphony #1 in E flat, op. 6 [1794]



Highwayman said:


> Rubbra: String Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 73 [1951]





mmsbls said:


> Rzewski: Hard Cuts [2011]


Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]

Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]

Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, op. 25 [1883]

Saygun: Partita for Solo Cello, op. 31 [1954]

Schnittke: Violin Concerto #1 [1957, rev. 1963]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #2 [1966]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #3 [1978]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4 [1984]

Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand), op. 18 [1910-13]

Schoenberg: Fünf Klavierstücke (Five Piano Pieces), op. 23 [1920-23]

Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart), op. 20 [1911]

Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]

Schoenberg: Sechs kleine Klavierstücke (Six Little Piano Pieces), op. 19 [1911]

Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]

Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29 [1924-26]

Schoenberg: Vier Lieder (Four Songs), op. 2 [1899-1900]

Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]

Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae III, SWV 398-418 [1650]

Sessions: Symphony #8 [1968]

Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [1972]

Shostakovich: Festive Overture, op. 96 [1947]



Highwayman said:


> Simpson: Clarinet Quintet [1968]


Skempton: Images [1989]

Sköld: Horn Concerto, op. 74 [1977]

Soler: Fandango [18th century]



mmsbls said:


> Sørensen, Bent: Rosenbad - Papillon, for piano quintet [2013]


Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]

Stravinsky: Scherzo à la russe [1944]

Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique [1908]

Stravinsky: Feu d'artifice [1908]

Szymanowski: Masques, op. 34 [1915-6]

Takemitsu: All in Twilight [1987]



mmsbls said:


> Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]


Tansman: Cavatina [1950]



Nereffid said:


> Tavener: The Myrrh-Bearer [1993]


Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891]

Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin TWV 40:14-25 (1735)

Thomas: Hamlet [1868]

Ullmann: Piano sonata #7 [1944]



calvinpv said:


> van der Aa: Here Trilogy, for soprano, chamber orchestra, electronics & audio-visual installation [2001-2003]


I'll just list it like this.

van der Aa: Hysteresis, for clarinet solo, ensemble & soundtrack [2013]

van der Aa: The Book of Sand, digital interactive song cycle [2015]

van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010]

van der Aa: Violin Concerto [2014]

Vaughan Williams: Suite for Pipes [1939]

Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]

Victoria: Vadam, et circumibo civitatem [1572]

Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 (1726)



Nereffid said:


> Vivaldi: Bassoon concerto in A minor, RV 497 [c. 1734-5]


Volkmann: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 35 [1857]

Weber: Oberon [1826]

Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]

Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]

Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]



Nereffid said:


> Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch [1895]


Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe [bef. 1726]

And that will be the list for this update. I'll start adding the works in a few minutes!


----------



## mmsbls

Dufay: Ecclesiae militantis [1431]


----------



## science

Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983]
Simone de Bonefont: Missa pro Mortuis [16th century]


----------



## Highwayman

Lutosławski: Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra [1979-80]


----------



## science

I've added all of the works except the ones listed below (progress is slow but steady):

Philips: Cantiones Sacrae for 5 Voices [1612]
Piston: Wind Quintet [1956]
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence [1939]
Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]
Puskulcu: String Quartet #1 [2014-5]
Rautavaara: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1975]
Ravel: Histoires naturelles [1906]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 2 [1989]
Rawsthorne (completed by Bream): Elegy [1971]
Rebel: Twelve Sonatas in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]
Reger: Cello Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 116 [1910]
Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]
Rheinberger: String Quintet [1874]
Romberg, A.: Symphony #1 in E flat, op. 6 [1794]
Rubbra: String Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 73 [1951]
Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Saygun: Partita for Solo Cello, op. 31 [1954]
Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae III, SWV 398-418 [1650]
Shostakovich: Festive Overture, op. 96 [1947]
Simpson: Clarinet Quintet [1968]
Skempton: Images [1989]
Sköld: Horn Concerto, op. 74 [1977]
Sørensen, Bent: Rosenbad - Papillon, for piano quintet [2013]
Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]
Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
Tansman: Cavatina [1950]
Telemann: 12 Fantasias for Solo Violin TWV 40:14-25 (1735)
Vaughan Williams: Suite for Pipes [1939]
Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]
Victoria: Vadam, et circumibo civitatem [1572]
Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 (1726)
Vivaldi: Bassoon concerto in A minor, RV 497 [c. 1734-5]
Volkmann: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 35 [1857]
Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]
Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]
Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]


----------



## science

I wonder what you guys think the best way to list works with titles like "Six Little Pieces for Piano" would be. For some reason, many of those titles come from German and tend, inconsistently, to be transliterated into English with titles like "Sechs kleine Klavierstücke." I've been using Arkivmusic's method -- Little Pieces (6) for Piano -- but I feel a little iffy about it since people are most likely to encounter the title as either "Six Little Pieces for Piano" or "Sechs kleine Klavierstücke."

With a little experience, of course everyone can figure it all out by themselves almost no matter how we list them, but basically what I'm wondering is what you think would be most helpful to people first encountering such works and their titles.


----------



## science

Goedicke: Concert Piece in D, op. 11 [1900]


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Gombert: Regina Coeli


I've listed the one for 12 voices. Let me know if you intended the one for ten!


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> I've listed the one for 12 voices. Let me know if you intended the one for ten!


I only know the one for 12 voices. Interestingly the work seems to also go by Regina caeli. I'm not sure which is preferable.


----------



## mmsbls

Carter: Three Illusions for Orchestra [2004]


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> I only know the one for 12 voices. Interestingly the work seems to also go by Regina caeli. I'm not sure which is preferable.


Apparently "caeli" was the classical spelling and "coeli" is a Medieval "mistake." Sometimes it is "corrected" back to "caeli" and sometimes it's not. I guess for Gombert it was "coeli" because it seems to be listed that way most of the time. At least some people think the title should be "coeli" since the hymn itself is Medieval, not classical. The Vatican now uses "caeli" though.


----------



## science

The results of our votes on the 97th tier, parts 1 and 2:

Up 2 to the 95th tier:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music [1982]
Babadjanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor [1952]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7 [1770]
Barber: Capricorn Concerto, op. 21 [1944]
Bartók: Kossuth, Sz. 21, BB. 31 [1903]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pro Defunctis [16th cent.]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dufay: Ave Maris Stella [before 1505]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A, op. 8 [1902]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1 [1838]
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 [1837]
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165 [1773]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]

Up 1 to the 96th tier:
Adams: Phrygian Gates [1977]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Bartók: Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49 [1911]
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87 [1928]
Bellini: La Sonnambula [1831]
Boulez: Dérive 1 [1984]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Brumel: Missa de Beata Virgine [by 1512]
Chopin: Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1841]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Donizetti: Don Pasquale [1843]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Le jardin clos, op. 106 [1914]
Franck: String Quartet in D [1890]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts [1613]
Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1 [1937]
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C [1788]
Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7, "Rebirth" [1902]
Langgaard: Symphony #6 "Det Himmelrivende" ("The Heaven-Rending") [1920; rev. 1930]
Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz [c. 1577]
Lassus: Timor et tremor [1564]
Lindberg: Feria [1997]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Messiaen: Harawi [1945]
Moeran: Sinfonietta for Orchestra [1944]
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5 [1748]
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7 [1619]

Remain on the 97th tier: 
Adès: Piano Quintet [2000]
Alwyn: Symphony #5 "Hydriotaphia" [1973]
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony for Piano and Orchestra [1925]
Arnold: Symphony #1, op. 22 [1949]
Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36 [1933]
Avshalomov: Hutongs of Peking [1931]
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55 [1915]
Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs) [1908]
Berio: Folk Songs [1964]
Buxtehude: Keyboard Ciacona (Chaconne) in E minor, BuxWV 160 [17th cent.]
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107 [1902]
Couperin: Domine salvum fac regem [probably after 1689]
Crumb: Sonata for solo cello [1955]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Dutilleux: Correspondances [2003]
Dvořák: My Home, op. 62 [1882]
Feldman: Patterns in a Chromatic Field [1981]
Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" [1925]
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor [1922]
Harrison, L.: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan [1981]
Hummel: Mandolin Concerto in G [1799]
Hummel: Piano Trio #4 in G, op. 65 [1815]
Ibert: Divertissement [1930]
Ibert: Flute Concerto [1932]
Ives: Symphony #1 in D minor [1898]
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82 [1997]
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132 [1933]
Lang, D.: The Little Match Girl Passion [2007]
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]
MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel [1992]
Mathieu: Piano Trio [1949]
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 [1824]
Messiaen: Études de rythme (4) [1950]
Pärt: Lamentate [2002]
Piazzolla: María de Buenos Aires [1968]
Poulenc: Aubade [1929]

Down 1 to the 98th tier:
Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante [1880]
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72 [1964]
Glass: Music with Changing Parts [1970]
Penderecki: Polymorphia [1961]


----------



## science

All caught up! And I've added these as well:



mmsbls said:


> Carter: Three Illusions for Orchestra [2004]





mmsbls said:


> Dufay: Ecclesiae militantis [1431]





science said:


> Ginastera: Popol Vuh: The Creation of the Mayan World, op. 44 [1983]





science said:


> Goedicke: Concert Piece in D, op. 11 [1900]





Highwayman said:


> Lutosławski: Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra [1979-80]





science said:


> Simone de Bonefont: Missa pro Mortuis [16th century]


And that gets us to 547 works on our lowest tier, a total of 6207 works on the list.

BTW, of course I look up a lot of the things that you guys nominate that I don't already know, and as always there have been some really fine additions this time around. We're still a long way away from doing that bottom tier again though, so keep adding stuff!


----------



## science

I've created a reference thread for Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz [1972], so I get to move it up from the 46th to the 41st tier.


----------



## Nereffid

Harrison, L.: Suite for Symphonic Strings [1960]


----------



## mmsbls

Chin: Rocaná [2008] ....


----------



## Highwayman

Kodallı: Piano Quintet, op. 23 [1971]


----------



## Highwayman

Hétu: Suite for Guitar, op. 41 [1986]


----------



## Nereffid

Nielsen: Chaconne, op. 32 [1916]


----------



## Highwayman

Dallapiccola: Ciaccona, Intermezzo e Adagio for Solo Cello [1945]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 19th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 17th tier: 
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61 [1842]; including the Overture, op. 21 [1826]

To move up 1 to the 18th tier: 
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582 [1708]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique" [1798]
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36 [1865]
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E, WAB 107 [1885]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77 [1948]
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen [1945]

To remain on the 19th tier: 
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26 [1861]
Copland: Appalachian Spring [1944]
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115 [1921]
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78 [1938 film score, 1939 cantata]

To move down 1 to the 20th tier:
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]


----------



## Nereffid

Maconchy: Clarinet concertino #1 [1945]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 123rd tier, part 7 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Tower: Made in America [2005]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Urspruch: Cello Sonata in D, op. 29 [1893]
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]
Walton: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1947]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Sinding: Piano Sonata in B minor, op. 91 [1909]
Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]
Smith, Linda Catlin: Piano Quintet [2014]
Sorensen: Triple Concerto "L'isola della citta" [2015]
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3 [1754-5]
Swayne: The Silent Land [1996]
Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes [2011]
Tcherepnin, N.: Prelude to "La Princesse Lointaine" [1896]
Tovey: Symphony in D, op. 32 [1913]
Traetta: Antigona [1772]
Ung: Oracle for flute, clarinet, violin, cello, percussion and voices [2004]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto [1946]
Valen: Violin Concerto, op. 37 [1940]
Vaughan Williams: The Blue Bird [1913]
Vladigerov: Bulgarian Rhapsody (Vardar Rhapsody) [1922; orch. 1928]
Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31 [1937]
Wirén: Violin Concerto, op. 23 [1946]
Wordsworth: Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 54 [1953]
Zarzycki: Mazurka in G, op. 26 [1884]
Zimmermann: Photoptosis: Prelude for large orchestra [1968]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Škerjanc: Slavnostna uvertura (Festive Overture) [1932]
Škerjanc: Symphony #1 [1933]
Soro: Sinfonía romántica in A [1920]
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera [1987]


----------



## Nereffid

Isaac: Quis dabit capiti meo aquam [1492]


----------



## Portamento

Kagel: An Tasten [1977]

This is "objectively" a "great" piano piece.


----------



## Nereffid

Portamento said:


> Kagel: An Tasten [1977]
> 
> This is "objectively" a "great" piano piece.


Having heard almost no Kagel, I thought, "bold claim, what are the chances?" but now that I've listened to it, well, nuts to objectivity, but it's surely a +5 from me when it comes to a vote.


----------



## Portamento

Nereffid said:


> Having heard almost no Kagel, I thought, "bold claim, what are the chances?" but now that I've listened to it, well, nuts to objectivity, but it's surely a +5 from me when it comes to a vote.


Glad to hear it! I'm also ready to abandon the word "objectivity"... and maybe even "great."

Anyways, Kagel is known to most - if he is known at all - as an important avant-gardist, but later in life he wrote a lot of really cool "tonal but not really" works. Trout's list has some great recommendations:

- Anagrama [soloists, speaking chorus & chamber ensemble] (1957)
- Transición II [piano, percussion & 2 tape recorders] (1958)
- Sur Scène [chamber music theater piece] (1959-60)
- Antithese [play for 1 performer with electronic & enviro. sounds] (1962)
- Match [2 cellists & percussionist-umpire] (1964) ⋆⋆
- Music for Renaissance Instruments [23 players] (1965) ⋆⋆⋆
- String Quartet I (1967)
- String Quartet II (1967)
- Hallelujah [film score for 16 voices] (1967-68)
- Der Schall [5 players on 54 plucked-string, percussion, and wind instrs.] (1968)
- Staatstheater [opera] (1967-70)
- Acustica [experimental sound producers, loudspeakers & 2 to 5 players] (1968-70) ⋆⋆
- Ludwig Van [film score] (1970) ⋆⋆
- 1898 [children's chorus & ensemble] (1972) ⋆⋆
- Exotica [non-European instrs.] (1972)
- Kantrimiusik [pastoral for voices & instrs.] (1973)
- MM 51 [piano] (1976)
- An Tasten [piano] (1977)
- Dressur [trio for wood percussion] (1977)
- Aus Deutschland [opera] (1979)
- Vox Humana? [cantata for solo loudspeaker, women's voices & orchestra] (1979)
- Rrrrrr... [radio fantasy in 41 pieces for various voices & instruments; also arr. for 2 pianos] (1980)
- Finale [chamber ensemble] (1981)
- Szenario [string orch. & tape; accompanies Buñuel's Un Chien Andalou] (1983)
- Piano Trio I (1984)
- Sankt-Bach-Passion [soloists, chorus & orchestra] (1985)
- Die Stücke der Windrose [salon orch.] (1988) ⋆⋆⋆
- String Quartet III (1988)
- Les Idées fixes [rondo for orch.] (1989)
- Music for Keyboard Instruments and Orchestra (1989)
- Liturgien [soloists, double chorus & orchestra] (1990)
- Serenade [3 players] (1994)
- L'art bruit [solo percussion & assistant] (1995)
- Playback Play: News from the Music Fair [radio piece] (1996-97)
- Duodramen [soprano, baritone & orch.] (1998)
- Doppelsextett [ensemble] (2000)
- Piano Trio II (2002)
- Piano Trio III (2006)

I think most of the post-1970 stuff is in that tonal-ish vein.


----------



## Nereffid

Portamento said:


> Anyways, Kagel is known to most - if he is known at all - as an important avant-gardist, but later in life he wrote a lot of really cool "tonal but not really" works.


Yes, I had him down as an avant-gardist only, but "tonal but not really" is the sort of thing that can float my boat. The few later works I've now been listening to on Spotify have proved rewarding so far.


----------



## Nereffid

Schubert: Variations on a Theme of Hüttenbrenner, D. 576 [1817]


----------



## Highwayman

Xenakis: À l'île de Gorée [1986]


----------



## Fabulin

If it ends up rotting on the lowest tier, at least I will have a clean conscience...

Following 'Der Ring...' template:


Williams, J.: Star Wars Saga
Star Wars [1977]
The Empire Strikes Back [1980]
The Return of the Jedi [1983]
The Phantom Menace [1999]
The Attack of the Clones [2002]
The Revenge of the Sith [2005]
The Force Awakens [2015]
The Last Jedi [2017]
The Rise of Skywalker [2019]


----------



## Highwayman

McEwen: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor "Solway" [1911]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 97th tier, part 3 selected the following works... *

To move up 2 to the 95th tier: 
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15 [1909]
Schreker: Kammersymphonie (Chamber Symphony) [1916]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen" [1885]
Sweelinck: Fantasia Cromatica "Dorian," SwWV 258 [early 17th century]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 [c. 1716-21]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder, especially "Ganymed" [c. 1875]

To move up 1 to the 96th tier: 
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31 [1910]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Reich: Mallet Quartet [2009]
Reich: Tehillim [1981]
Saygun: String Quartet #2, op. 35 [1958]
Scarlatti, A.: Dixit Dominus [by 1725]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra" [1836; rev. 1853]
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne (At Dawn in the Mountains) [1903]
Strauss, J. II: Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279 [1863]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat [1942]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Verdi: Don Carlo [1867]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #1 for guitar [1920]
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor [1948]
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora" [1997]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]

To remain on the 97th tier: 
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6 [1905]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" [1897]
Ropartz: Piano Trio in A minor [1918]
Satie: Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos) [1913]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #1, op. 34 [1957]
Schmitt: Piano Quintet, op. 51 [1908]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D [1897]
Sculthorpe: Mangrove [1979]
Stenhammar: Serenade in F, op. 31 [1913; rev. 1919]
Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte [1953]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Szymanowski: Mazurkas (20), op. 50 [1925]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 [1917]
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]

To move down 1 to the 98th tier:
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra [1927]
Webern: Concerto for Nine Instruments op. 24 [1934]
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a [1997]

* I had originally posted the results incorrectly -- far too few works moving up -- but now that's fixed.


----------



## Portamento

Kagel: Serenade [1994-95]

This one was new to me, but it's another late-career gem. Very witty music - some parts made me crack a smile, which is not something I do often when listening to "classical" music.


----------



## Highwayman

Paumann: Mit ganczem Willen [1452]


----------



## Highwayman

Zilcher: Wind Quintet in A, op. 91 "Vier Jahreszeiten" [1941]


----------



## Nereffid

Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op. 112 [1815]


----------



## Highwayman

Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A minor, op. 80 [1902]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 82nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 80th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Dutilleux: Piano Sonata [1948]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Enescu: Symphony #3 in C, op. 21 [1918]
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 [1965]
Koechlin: Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65 [1919]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1838]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To move up 1 to the 81st tier: 
Adams: Harmonium [1981]
Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11 [1898]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1 [1795]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Bruckner: Te Deum [1884]
Copland: Billy the Kid [1938]
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 [1898]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Dvořák: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 [1883]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #53 in E minor Hob. XVI/34 [1778 or earlier]
Juon: Rhapsodie (Piano Quartet #1 in D minor), op. 37 [1907]
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12 [1920]
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Martinů: Piano Quartet, H. 287 [1942]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 [1926]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44 [1936]
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals) [1937]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]

To remain on the 82nd tier: 
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b [1806]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #2 in A, op. 2/2 [1795]
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54 [1954]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99 [1939]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Delius: Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody) [1907]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #47 in B minor, Hob. XVI/32 [1776]
Koechlin: String Quartet #1, op. 51 [1913]
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 [1857]
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173 [1847]
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca, H. 352 [1955]
Moncayo: Huapango [1941]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304 [1778]
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias [1497]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29 [1917]
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 [1923]
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D. 167 [1815]
Schuman: Violin Concerto [1947, 1958]
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress [1951]
Teixeira: Te Deum [1734]
Varèse: Poème électronique [1968]
Xenakis: Keqrops [1986]

To move down 1 to the 83rd tier:
Ostertag: All the Rage [1991]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 [18th cent.]


----------



## Nereffid

Britten: The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, op. 35 [1945]


----------



## science

Fabulin said:


> If it ends up rotting on the lowest tier, at least I will have a clean conscience...
> 
> Following 'Der Ring...' template:
> 
> 
> Williams, J.: Star Wars Saga
> Star Wars [1977]
> The Empire Strikes Back [1980]
> The Return of the Jedi [1983]
> The Phantom Menace [1999]
> The Attack of the Clones [2002]
> The Revenge of the Sith [2005]
> The Force Awakens [2015]
> The Last Jedi [2017]
> The Rise of Skywalker [2019]


I'm not really sure we should even do that with the Ring, but for this one I'd really prefer either to list the saga as a single work or to list them separately.


----------



## Portamento

Fauré: Pénélope [1907-13]

Surprised this wasn't on the list. It's got its problems, but not a bad opera by any means.



science said:


> I'm not really sure we should even do that with the Ring, but for this one I'd really prefer either to list the saga as a single work or to list them separately.


I would list both separately, but it's not up to me.


----------



## Highwayman

Perle: Transcendental Modulations [1993]


----------



## Nereffid

Bach, C. P. E.: Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Wq. 240, H. 777 [1787]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 46th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 44th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-6, op. 18 [1800]
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53 [1880]

To move up 1 to the 45th tier: 
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 538 "Dorian" [1717]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a/b [1873]
Chausson: Piano Quartet in A, op. 30 [1897]
Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65 [1846]
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus [1944]
Pettersson: Symphony #7 [1967]

To remain on the 46th tier: 
Brahms: Rhapsodies (2), op. 79 [1879]
Debussy: Pour le piano, L 95 [1901]
Honegger: Pacific 231 [1923]
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 [1922]
Scelsi: Uaxuctum [1969]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9 [1906]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" [1911]
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1 [1908]
Webern: Pieces (6) for Orchestra, op. 6 [1909, 1920, 1928]

To move down 1 to the 47th tier:
Granados: Spanish Dances (12), op. 37 [1890]
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66 [1945]


----------



## Highwayman

Maderna: Grande Aulodia [1970]


----------



## Nereffid

Brandl: Symphony in D, op. 25 [1803]


----------



## Highwayman

Holmboe: Trio for Recorder, Cello and Harpsichord, op. 133 [1977]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 120th tier: 
Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Abe: Prism Rhapsody [1995]
Adès: Polaris [2010]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #7 in G minor, BWV 1058 (transcription of BWV 1041) [c. 1723]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Berlioz: La Mort de Cléopâtre [1829]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521 [c. 1790]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Brahms, Dietrich, & Schumann: F-A-E Sonata [1853]
Brahms: Sets (2) of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Abel: Piano Concertos, op. 11 [1774]
Akutagawa: Ellora Symphony [1958]
Alkan: Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op. 15 [1837]
Alnæs: Symphony #2 in D major, op. 43 [c. 1923]
Alwyn: Fantasy Waltzes [1954]
Amirov: Symphony for String Orchestra [1947]
Andriessen, H.: Symphony #3 [1946]
Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988]
Auber: La muette de Portici (The Mute Girl of Portici, also known as Masaniello) [1828]
Auber: Le cheval de bronze (The Bronze Horse) [1835]
Aulin, V.: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 14 "Grande Sonate sérieuse" [1885]
Bayle: Erosphère [1980]
Beethoven: Der Namensfeier (Name Day Overture), op. 115 [1815]
Beethoven: King Stephen, op. 117 (especially the Overture) [1811]
Beethoven: Romance #1 in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 40 [1802]
Behrman: On the Other Ocean [1977]
Benjamin, G.: Lessons in Love and Violence [2015-17]
Bertrand: Satka [2008]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Bolcom: Canciones de Lorca [2006]
Bortkiewicz: Preludes (10), op. 33 [1926]
Boyle: Violin Concerto [1935]
Bréville: Violin Sonata #1 in C-sharp minor [1919]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Bodorova: Concerto for Violin and Viola [2005]
Bolcom: Piano Quintet #2 [2012]


----------



## Highwayman

Françaix: Clarinet Concerto [1967-8]


----------



## EnescuCvartet

Schubert 
Auf Dem Strom
D943 - op. 119
March, 1928


----------



## science

Dipping into the current listening threads, I found a few additions:

Freeman: Under the Arching Heavens - A Requiem [2018]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 3 [1595] 
Henze: String Quartet #4 [1976]
Henze: String Quartet #5 [1976]


----------



## Nereffid

Gombert: Je prens congie


----------



## Highwayman

Escher: Clarinet Trio [1978]


----------



## Nereffid

Power: Missa Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]


----------



## Highwayman

Hill: String Quartet #2 in G minor "A Maori Legend in Four Scenes" [1907-11]


----------



## Highwayman

Bliss: Metamorphic Variations [1972]


----------



## Nereffid

Jacob, V. G.: Missa Dei Filii, op. 2 [1725]


----------



## science

I haven't forgotten about tallying the 122/2 votes, but I haven't had time... it'll be another day or so.


----------



## Nereffid

Ives: Set #1 for chamber orchestra [1912]


----------



## Highwayman

Wuorinen: Trio for Bass Instruments [1981]


----------



## science

I created a reference thread on Szymanowski's Stabat Mater, so it will move up from the 33rd to the 29th tier.

Anyone who likes can do this for their own favorite works (provided that a thread hasn't already been created) following the directions in this thread's OP.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 120th tier: 
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Diepenbrock: Hymne An die Nacht [1899]
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda [1912]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008]
Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Creston: Saxophone Concerto, op. 26 [1941]
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]
Damase: Concertino for piano and string orchestra [1991]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Dean: Hamlet [2017]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Dietrich: Symphony in D minor, op. 20 [1869]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979]
Eastman: Gay Guerilla [c. 1980]
Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Carwithen: Suffolk Suite [1964]
Casken: The Dream of the Rood [2008]
Cherubini: String Trio #1 [1809]
Chopin: Rondo in E-flat, op. 16 [1833]
Clementi: Symphony in B-flat, op. 18/1 [1784]
Coates, G.: Symphony #10 "Drones of Druids on Celtic Ruins" [1989]
Conrad: Four Violins [1964]
Costeley: Seigneur Dieu ta pitié [1558]
Cramer: Piano Concerto #8 in D minor, op. 70 [1825]
Cui: Suite Concertante [1884]
Danzi: Horn Sonata in E minor, op. 44 [1814]
David, Ferdinand: Trombone Concertino in E-flat, op. 4 [1837]
Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]
Delibes: Le roi s'amuse, six airs de danse dans le style ancien [1882]
Dello Joio: Meditations on Ecclesiastes [1956]
Denisov: Viola Concerto (including its arrangement for alto saxophone) [1986]
Dennehy: Elastic Harmonic [2005]
Dessner: Music for Wood and Strings [2013]
Durón: La Guerra de los Gigantes [1700]
Dusapin: Passion [2008]
Eastman: The Holy Presence of Joan d'Arc [1981]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Duckworth: Gymel [1976]


----------



## Highwayman

Andreae: Flute Quartet, op. 43 [c. 1942]


----------



## Nereffid

Britten: Folk song arrangements, volumes 1-6 [1943-1961]


----------



## Highwayman

Rosenberg: Symphony #5 "Örtagårdsmästaren" [1944]


----------



## Highwayman

Danyel: Songs for the Lute, Viol and Voice [1606]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 120th tier: 
Gilles: Requiem [c. 1700]
Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume [1988-1989]
Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [12th century]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit [1899]
Eno: Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel [1975]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 [1907]
Gaos: Symphony #2 "En las montañas de Galicia" [1917-9]
Garayev: Symphony #3 [1964]
Gernsheim: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 32 [1874]
Gershwin: Lullaby [1923]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul [2010]
Glass: The Photographer [1982]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Glinka: Kamarinskaya [1848]
Godár: Mater [2006]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Goetz: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 16 [1874]
Gordon: Van Gogh [1991]
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory [1995]
Grainger: La Scandinavie for cello and piano [1902]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 13 [1867]
Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]
Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]
Gruber: Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow) [1996]
Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 [1947]
Harrison, L.: Symphony #3 [1982]
Hartmann: Symphony #4 [1947-48]
Harvey: Body Mandala [2006]
Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]
Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob. I/105 [1792]
Heinichen: Flavio Crispo [1720]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954]
Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]
Forsyth, M: Atayoskewin (Suite for Orchestra) [1984]
Forsyth: Viola Concerto in G minor [1903]
Franck: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 1/2 [1837?]
Freitas Branco: Paraísos Artificiais [1910]
Frumerie: Symphonic Variations on Vårvindar friska, op. 25 [1940-41]
Fuchs: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 27 [1880]
Gernsheim: Piano Concerto in C minor [1868]
Glinka: Jota aragonesa [1845]
Goldsmith: Christus Apollo [1970]
Graener: Piano Trio, op. 61 [1923]
Haas, G. F.: Nacht (Night) [1996; rev. 1998]
Hadley, H. K.: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hägg: Piano trio in G minor, op. 15 [1896]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Gernsheim: Piano Trio #2 in B, op. 37 [1877]


----------



## Nereffid

Thalberg: L'art du chant appliqué au piano, op. 70 [1853-63]


----------



## Fabulin

science said:


> I'm not really sure we should even do that with the Ring, but for this one I'd really prefer either to list the saga as a single work or to list them separately.


I think that the Ring being listed as a single work has helped it reach the high position that it currently occupies. If the 4 operas were to be separated, each individual one would land on some lower level.

Anyway, I see it as the best solution to apply the rules consistently, so I will submit it as one.

Williams, J.: Star Wars Saga [1977-2019]


----------



## adinfinitum

Myaskovsky: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, Op. 23 [1923]


----------



## Highwayman

Bologne: String Quartets (6), op. 1 [c. 1770]


----------



## Nereffid

Novák: South Bohemian Suite, op. 64 [1937]


----------



## adinfinitum

Korngold - String Quartet No. 1 in A, op. 16 [1921-1923]


----------



## Highwayman

Lobo, A.: Missa Maria Magdalene [1602]


----------



## science

Anderson, J.: American Choruses (4) [2004]
Atterberg: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 39 [1937]
Bryars: String Quartet #1 "Between the National and the Bristol" [1985]
Daugherty: Deus Ex Machina [2007]
Thorvaldsdottir: In the Light of Air [2014]


----------



## Nereffid

Vierk: Words Fail Me [2005]


----------



## adinfinitum

Reger: String Sextet in F, op. 118 [1910]


----------



## Highwayman

Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé [1540s]


----------



## Nereffid

Lizée: Hitchcock Études [2010]


----------



## adinfinitum

Ysaÿe - Poème Nocturne for violin, cello, and orchestra, op. 29 [1927]


----------



## Highwayman

Pickard: String Quartet #4 [1997-8]


----------



## science

I think I might have made a bit of a mistake on the count for the 107th tier, but it'll be okay. Fixing it would mean moving fewer works up, and I suspect that might not be the more popular decision! We'll just have a few too few works on the 107th tier until the next time we do the 108th, and a few too many on the 106th until the next time we do it.

So anyway:

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha [or "Jonatha" or "Jonathan"] "Dolorum solatium" [12th century]
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I) [1539]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Cardoso: Requiem [17th century]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10 [1906]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Abel: Symphonies, op. 7 [1767]
Abelard: O quanta qualia [between 1130 and 1142]
Adams: China Gates [1977]
Akses: Violin Concerto [1972]
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole [17th cent.]
Andreae: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, op. 14 [1908]
Anonymous (compiled by Hermann Pötzlinger): The Mensural Codex of St. Emmeram [15th century]
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Arriaga: Symphony in D [1824]
Atterberg: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 7 [1913]
Avraamov: Symphony of Factory Sirens [1922]
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Bach: Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen" [1723]
Bantock: Omar Khayyám [1909]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 [1795]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Bloch: Baal Shem, B. 47 [1923]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #1 in C, op. 1 [1853]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 64 [1960]
Britten: Piano Concerto, op. 13 [1938; rev. 1945]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Herzlich lieb hab ich dich, o Herr", BuxWV 41
Buxtehude: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 2/3; BuxWV 261 [1696]
Cage: Fontana Mix [1958]
Carter: Piano Concerto [1964]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium [c. 1510]
Casella: Symphony #3 (Sinfonia), op. 63 [1939-40]
Castillon: Piano Concerto in D, op. 12 [1871]
Charpentier: Les plaisirs de Versailles [1682]
Debussy: Images Oubliées [1894]
Delius: The Song of the High Hills [1911]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57 [1957]
Cage: Dream [1948]
Cage: Suite for Toy Piano [1948]
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus [1923]
Cui: Preludes (25), op. 64 [1903]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête [2004]
Copland: Dance Symphony [1930]


----------



## Nereffid

Boulanger, L.: D'un soir triste [1918]


----------



## adinfinitum

Dvořák: String Quartet #4 in E minor, B. 19 [1870]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 95th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 93rd tier: 
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Babadjanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor [1952]
Barber: Capricorn Concerto, op. 21 [1944]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pro Defunctis [16th cent.]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune" [1887]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments [1966]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas [1700]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]

To move up 1 to the 94th tier: 
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7 [1770]
Barber: Prayers of Kierkegaard [1954]
Bax: Piano Quartet in One Movement [1906]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique" [1924]
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C [c. 1801]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1490]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem [probably 1502]
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 [c. 1694]
Cherubini: Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor [1811]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini [probably early 1460s]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione [1938]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A, op. 8 [1902]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]

To remain on the 95th tier: 
Adams: Grand Pianola Music [1982]
Arnold: Symphony #4, op. 71 [1960]
Balakirev: Symphony #1 in C [1898]
Bartók: Kossuth, Sz. 21, BB. 31 [1903]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), op. 126 [1824]
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi [1830]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 [1920]
Boulez: Livre pour cordes [1968, rev. 1988]
Britten: Curlew River, op. 71 [1964]
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor [1866]
Cherubini: Mass #11 in A "For the Coronation of Charles X" [1825]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dufay: Ave Maris Stella [before 1505]
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion, op. 23 [1924]
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality, op. 29 [1950]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Haydn: Symphony #91 in E-flat [1788]
Ives: Psalm 90 [1924]
Janáček: Mládí (Youth) [1924]
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 [1943]
Koechlin: Paysages et Marines, op. 63 [1916]

To move down 1 to the 96th tier:
Handel: La resurrezione, HWV 47 [1708]
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Liszt: Orpheus, S.98 [1854]


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> To move down 1 to the 96th tier:
> Handel: La resurrezione, HWV 47 [1708]
> Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
> Liszt: Orpheus, S.98 [1854]


Aargh, how did I miss this one?? I could have saved all 3 from relegation!


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Aargh, how did I miss this one?? I could have saved all 3 from relegation!


I feel a little badly about _La resurrezione_'s fate. I should've voted for it....

I probably don't feel quite badly enough to create a reference thread -- but that would move it up ten tiers, passing about 500 works....


----------



## science

So I just added up the top 60 tiers (which have the top 1000 works), giving a work 125 points on tier 1, 124 points on tier 2, and so on, to find out how highly we rank each composer. This method is of course highly scientific and altogether unquestionable, impeccable, infallible, divine -- nay, let us shrink not from declaring it, in unison with the angels, _objective_.

#1: Beethoven 
#2: Bach 
#3: Brahms 
#4: Mozart 
#5: Haydn 
#6: Schubert 
#7: Shostakovich 
#8: Debussy 
#9: Schumann 
#10: Ravel 
#11: Dvorak 
#12: Mahler 
#13: Bartok 
#14: Sibelius 
#15: Prokofiev 
#16: Chopin 
#17: Tchaikovsky 
#18: Fauré 
#19: Vaughan Williams 
#20: Mendelssohn 
#21: Strauss (R) 
#22: Stravinsky 
#23: Scriabin 
#24: Schoenberg 
#25: Liszt 
#26: Handel 
#27: Ligeti 
#28: Wagner 
#29: Saint-Saens 
#30: Barber 
#31: Webern 
#32: Rachmaninoff 
#33: Berg 
#34: Bruckner 
#35: Elgar 
#36: Grieg 
#37: Janacek 
#38: Nielsen 
#39: Ives 
#40: Hummel 
#41: Josquin
#42: Verdi 
#43: Messiaen 
#44: Berlioz 
#45: Schnittke 
#46: Copland 
#47: Franck 
#48: Dohnanyi 
#49: Bruch 
#50: Finzi 
#51: Boulez 
#52: Monteverdi 
#53: Gershwin 
#54: Puccini 
#55: Chausson 
#56: Martinu 
#57: Byrd 
#58: Glazunov 
#59: Rimsky-Korsakov 
#60: Poulenc 
#61: Medtner 
#62: Gubaidulina 
#63: Mussorgsky 
#64: Weber 
#65: Smetana 
#66: Ockeghem 
#67: Bloch 
#68: Bizet 
#69 (tie): Borodin, Hindemith 
#71: Takemitsu 
#72: Pärt 
#73: Respighi 
#74: Cage 
#75: Britten 
#76: Honegger 
#77: Falla 
#78: Adams 
#79: Nono 
#80: Lassus 
#81: Lutoslawski 
#82: Bax
#83: Enescu 
#84: Vivaldi 
#85: Atterberg 
#86: Glass 
#87: Gesualdo 
#88: Rodrigo 
#89: Tallis 
#90: Kodaly 
#91: Biber 
#92: Vasks 
#93: Crumb 
#94: Machaut 
#95 (tie): Lalo, Satie 
#97: Haas 
#98 (tie): Albeniz, Dufay 
#100: Hildegard 
#101 (tie): Dutilleux, Magnard 
#103: Zemlinski 
#104: Granados 
#105 (tie): Perotin, Rameau, Reich 
#108: Abrahamsen 
#109 (tie): Purcell, Stockhausen 
#111: Feldman 
#112: Villa-Lobos 
#113: Cherubini 
#114 (tie): Moeran, Taneyev 
#116 (tie): Bridge, Victoria 
#118: Reger 
#119: Alkan 
#120 (tie): Penderecki, Suk, Varese 
#123: Xenakis 
#124: Carter
#125 (tie): Gounod, Khachaturian 
#127: Saariaho 
#128 (tie): Gliere, Hahn 
#130: Walton 
#132: Donizetti, Scarlatti (D) 
#133 (tie): Holst, Palestrina 
#135: Alwyn 
#136: Gorecki 
#137: Canteloube 
#138: Szymanowski 
#139 (tie): Corelli, Dowland 
#141: Durufle 
#142: Buxtehude 
#143: Beach 
#144 (tie): Allegri, Grofé 
#146 (tie): Berio, Orff 
#148 (tie): Arensky, Dukas 
#150: Sculthorpe 
#151 (tie): Rautavaara, Rzewski 
#153 (tie): Ornstein, Wolf 
#155: Langgaard 
#156 (tie): Pettersson, Schmidt 
#158: Scelsi 
#159 (tie): Korngold, Milhaud, Myaskovsky 
#162: Gluck 
#163 (tie): Brumel, Revueltas, Zelenka 
#166 (tie): Antheil, Bernstein, Murail 
#169 (tie): Caldara, Glinka, Rott, Schutz 
#173 (tie): Bliss, Busoni, Charpentier, Gabrieli 
#177: Rebel, Romitelli, Ruggles 
#180 (tie): Crawford Seeger, Rossini 
#182 (tie): Furrer, Telemann 
#184 (tie): Butterworth, Couperin, Ginastera, Weinberg 
#188 (tie): Moszkowski, Sarasate 
#190 (tie): Gombert, Hovhaness, Pachelbel, Paganini, Riley, Rubinstein 
#196 (tie): Gernsheim, Grisey, Lauridsen, Nancarrow 
#200 (tie): Babbitt, CPE Bach, Hanson, Lekeu, Rochberg, Ropartz, Taverner, Wieniawski

So I guess that just about settles that.


----------



## Nereffid

Dohnanyi in the top 50? I don't recall ever seeing much talk of him on TC. This is what I love about attempts to make comprehensive lists. Where some will see that list and be all _OMG that composer in that position is WRONG this list is so STOOPID!!1!_, I just make a mental note: _pay more attention to Dohnanyi._


----------



## Nereffid

Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]


----------



## adinfinitum

Wieniawski - Violin Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 14 [1852]


----------



## Highwayman

Schreker: Der Wind [1909]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 33rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 31st tier: 
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer" [1803]

To move up 1 to the 32nd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" [1723]
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248 [1734]
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 [1934]
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain [1970]
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40 [1884]
Grieg: Lyric Pieces [1867-1901]
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52 [1907]

To remain on the 33rd tier: 
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you [2013]
Barber: String Quartet, op. 11; including the Adagio for Strings, op. 11a [1936]
Berg: Lyric Suite [1926]
Chopin: Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49 [1841]
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale [c. 1452-8]
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor, Hob. XXII/11, "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass" [1798]
Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler [1934]
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" [1946]
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" [1921]
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna [1966]
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97 [1854]
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618 [1791]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482 [1785]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme" [1777]
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance" [1785]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34 [1887]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664 [1819]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53 [1907]

To move down 1 to the 34th tier:
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75 [1680]


----------



## adinfinitum

Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931]


----------



## Highwayman

Babbitt: Sheer Pluck (Composition for Guitar) [1984]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 120th tier: 
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen [c. 1485]
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]
Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]
Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]
Hosokawa: Autumn Wind [2011]
Howard: Violin Concerto [2015]
Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Ifukube: Lauda concertata for marimba and orchestra [1979]
Johnston: String Quartet #4 "Amazing Grace" [1973]
Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]
Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Kalkbrenner: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 61 [1823]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]
Kodály: Theatre Overture, K. 13 [before 1928]
Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 [c. 1815]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Levina: Piano Concerto #1 [1945]
Levina: Piano Concerto #2 [1975]
Liebermann: Flute Concerto, op. 39 [1992]
Liebermann: Piano Concerto #2 [1992]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Hill: Viola Concerto in A minor [1940]
Hirose: Shakuhachi Concerto [1976]
Hoddinott: Symphony #4, op. 70 [1970]
Holliger: Gesänge der Frühe [1987]
Honegger: String Quartet #2, H. 103 [1936]
Hosokawa: Cloudscape [2000]
Hurum: Bendik og Årolilja, op. 20 [1923
Hyde: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat minor [1933]
Ives: Violin Sonata #1 [1903-8]
Jacquet de la Guerre: Céphale et Procris [1694]
Jaëll: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor [1877]
Jodlowski: Dialog/No Dialog [1997]
Jolivet: Cello Concerto #2 [1966]
Jolivet: Flute Concerto #1 [1949]
Juon: Viola Sonata #1 in D, op. 15 [1901]
Kallstenius: A serenade in the summer night, op. 10 [1918]
Kats-Chernin: Wild Swans (ballet and concert suite) [2003]
Kodály: Budavári Te Deum [1936]
Lajtha: String Quartet #10, op. 58 "Suite transylvaine en trois parties" [1953]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lalo: Fantaisie Norvegienne [1878]
Lamothe: La Dangereuse, Haitian merengue for piano [20th century]
Lees: Horn Concerto [1964]
Leshnoff: Double Concerto for Violin and Viola [2007]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Johnson, D.: November [1959]
Koppel: Concerto #3 for Marimba and Symphony Orchestra [2002]


----------



## adinfinitum

Hindemith - String Quartet #1 in C, Op. 2 [1915]


----------



## Nereffid

Strauss, R.: Aus Italien, op. 16 [1886]


----------



## Highwayman

Suk: About Mother, op. 28 [1907]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F [1905]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae [c. 1416]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Enescu: Decet for winds (Dixtuor à vents) in D, op. 14 [1906]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gombert: Musae Jovis
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Dupont: La maison dans les dunes [1910]
Dvořák: String Quartet #11 in C, op. 61 [1881]
Dvořák: String Quartet #9 in D minor, op. 34 [1877]
Englund: Symphony #2 "Blackbird" [1948]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44 [1840]
Fauré: Masques et Bergamasques Suite, op. 112 [1919]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 8, including "Au bord de l'eau" [1877-9]
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica [1504]
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 [1933]
Foulds: Three Mantras from "Avatara," op. 61b [1930]
Fux: Graduale in Missa Pro Defunctis ("Requiem aeternam"), K 146
Gabrieli: O magnum mysterium [1587]
Garūta: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1952]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24 [1954]
Glière: Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91 [1951]
Goldmark: Piano Quintet #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 54 [1914]
Goldschmidt: Clarinet Concerto [1953-4]
Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]
Graun: Der Tod Jesu [1755]
Graupner: Passion Cantatas [18th century]
Griffes: Piano Sonata [1918; rev. 1919]
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis [16th century]
Guiot de Dijon [attrib.]: Chanterai por mon corage [c. 1215-25]
Handel: Alexander's Feast, HWV 75 [1736]
Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70 [1752]
Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7 [1711]
Handel: Semele, HWV 58 [1744]
Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Dohnányi: Violin Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 21 [1912]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 23 [1875]
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 24/1 [1924]
Fauré: Impromptus [1881 to 1906]
Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant [1987]
Ferrari: Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer [1970]
Févin: Messe de Requiem [c. 1500]
Fujikura: prism spectra [2009]
Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82 [1943]
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor [1784]
Haydn: Symphony #89 in F [1787]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Gerhard: Symphony #4 "New York" [1967]


----------



## Highwayman

Jensen: Erotikon, op. 44 [1872]


----------



## Highwayman

Korte: Piano Sonata [1953]


----------



## Nereffid

Handel: Susanna, HWV 66 [1749]


----------



## Highwayman

Herzogenberg: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 43 [1883]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 95th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 93rd tier: 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165 [1773]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 [1910]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española [1674]
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 [1823]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]

To move up 1 to the 94th tier: 
Lully: Dies Irae, LWV 64/1 [1683]
Mathieu: Piano Quintet [1953]
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité [1969]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Monk: Dolmen Music [1981]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6 [1614]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Nørgård: Concerto in due tempi [1995]
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart [probably c. 1504]
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali [1596]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Pokorný: Concerto for Two Horns in F [probably 1754]
Rossini: Stabat Mater [1841]
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43 [1930]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schreker: Kammersymphonie (Chamber Symphony) [1916]
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen" [1885]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 [c. 1716-21]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder, especially "Ganymed" [c. 1875]

To remain on the 95th tier: 
MacDowell: Woodland Sketches, op. 51 including "The Wild Rose" [1896]
Martinů: Fantaisie et toccata, H. 281 [1940]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 1 [1822]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1 [1838]
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 [1837]
Pärt: Stabat Mater [1985]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp minor, op. 184 "Romantic" [1896]
Saariaho: Lichtbogen [1986]
Schnittke: Seid Nüchtern und Wachet (Faust Cantata) [1983]
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15 [1909]
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5 [1903]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Séverac: En Languedoc [1904]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79 [1948]
Sibelius: The Bard, op. 64 [1913]
Sweelinck: Fantasia Cromatica "Dorian," SwWV 258 [early 17th century]
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47 [1720s]
Walton: Symphony #2 [1957]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]
Zelenka: Missa dei Filii, ZWV 20 [c. 1740]

To move down 1 to the 96th tier:
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 135 [1880 or earlier]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Overture in G, TWV 55:G10, "Burlesque de Quixotte"


----------



## Bulldog

Nereffid said:


> Overture in G, TWV 55:G10, "Burlesque de Quixotte"


You might want to insert Telemann in the title.


----------



## Nereffid

Bulldog said:


> You might want to insert Telemann in the title.


Huh, that was a lucky guess that it was Telemann... :lol:


----------



## Highwayman

de Lange, S. (Jr.)*: Organ Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 50 [1887]

*I think I might need some supervision here.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> de Lange, S. (Jr.)*: Organ Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 50 [1887]
> 
> *I think I might need some supervision here.


Your guess is as good as mine! But I'll look it up just in case I can find something.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 60th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 58th tier: 
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 [1895]

To move up 1 to the 59th tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 [1753]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060 [c. 1736]
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor [1835]
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61 [1910]
Glass: Akhnaten [1983]
Hanson: Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic" [1930]
Ives: A Symphony: New England Holidays [1913]
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus [c. 1503]
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G [1892]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 [1784]
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons [1928]
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000]
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder [1910]
Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème" [1904]
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74 [1811]

To remain on the 60th tier: 
Babbitt: All Set [1957]
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 [1884]
Carter: String Quartet #1 [1951]
Donizetti: La fille du régiment [1840]
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet [1985]
Hahn: Chansons grises (7) [1890]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob. XVI/46 [1770]
Haydn: Symphony #84 in E-flat ("In nomine Domini") [1786]
Haydn: Symphony #87 in A [1786]
Rochberg: String Quartet #3 [1971]
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila, op. 47 [1877]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466 [18th cent.]
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas [probably 1526-1530]
Varèse: Déserts [1954]
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite [1923]
Villa-Lobos: Etudes (12) [1953]
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 [1862]

To move down 1 to the 61st tier:
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob. XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento" [1793]


----------



## Highwayman

Schlegel: Violin Sonata in G, op. 34 [1910]


----------



## Portamento

Pärt: Sarah Was Ninety Years Old [1977, rev. 1990]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 120th tier: 
Linde: Cello Concerto, op. 29 [1964-65]
Lloyd: Symphony #9 [1969]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 [1910]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]
Lloyd: Cello Concerto in D minor [1997]
Lloyd: Symphony #8 [1961]
Lloyd Webber, W: Aurora [1948]
Lyatoshynsky: String Quartet #3, op. 21 [1928]
Lyatoshynsky: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 26 [1935-36]
Mägi: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1953]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (The Love and Death of Cornet Christopher Rilke) [1912]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #7 "Scènes alsaciennes" [1882]
Mathias: Symphony #2 "Summer Music", op. 90 [1983]
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Matthews: Symphony #9, op. 140 [2016]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
Méhul: Symphony #1 in G minor [1808-09]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248 [1944]
Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]
Murail: Le Lac [2001]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Nielsen, L.: Babelstarnet (The Tower of Babel), op. 35 [1912-14]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Noskowski: Symphony #2 in C minor "Elegiac" [1879]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Nystedt: Immortal Bach [1988]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Offenbach: Grand Concerto for cello and orchestra in G, "Concerto militaire" [1848]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Literes: Acis y Galatea [1708]
Lourié: Synthèses [1914]
Lutosławski: Mala Suita [1951]
Malipiero: Cello Concerto [1937]
Mantovani: Le sette Chiese [2002]
Marcello, B.: Cello Sonatas (6) [c. 1732]
Martinů: Madrigal sonata, H. 291 [1942]
Martirano: L's G.A. for gassed-masked politico, helium bomb, three 16mm movie projectors, and 2-channel tape recorder [1967]
Marx: Nordic Rhapsody [1929]
Massenet: Thaïs [1894]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #5 [1925]
Mosolov: Turkmenian Nights [1928]
Mozart: Divertimento #11 in D, K.251 [1776]
Mozart: Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497 [1786]
Nigg: String Quartet [1981-82]
Nørholm: Symphony #9, op. 116 [1990]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Massenet: Chérubin [1905]
Menotti: The Consul [1949]
Meyer: Quintet for string quartet and double bass [1995]
Muhly: Fast Patterns [2016]
Mumma: Hornpipe [1967]


----------



## Highwayman

Janequin: Le chant des oiseaux [1529]


----------



## Highwayman

Widmann: String Quartet #3 "Hunting Quartet" [2003]


----------



## Nereffid

Stenhammar: Sentimental Romances (2), op. 28 [1910]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Holst: The Cloud Messenger, op. 30 [1912]
Honegger: Une Cantate de Noël [1953]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]
Hummel: Piano Sonata #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 81 [1819]
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37 [1903]
Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]
Juon: Piano Trio #1 in A minor, op. 17 [1901]
Kabalevsky: Comedianti (The Comedians), op. 26 [1938]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40 [1952]
Landini: Gram piant' a gli ochi, greve doglia al core [14th century]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Ludford: Missa Videte miraculum [probably before 1530]
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables [1990]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Marshall: September Canons
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Melartin: Traumgesicht, op. 70 [1910]
Messiaen: Sept Haïkaï (Seven Haikus) [1962]
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots [1836]
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus [1521]
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Narváez: Variations on (Diferencias sobre) "Guárdame las vacas" [1538]
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola [1979]
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente [1968]
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum [before 1503, maybe c. 1490]
Palestrina: Missa ***** sum [c. 1590]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Pärt: Arbos [1977, rev. 1986, 2001]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Indy: Istar, op. 42 [1896]
Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372 [1957; rev. 1961]
Moran: Requiem: Chant du Cygne [1990]
Mozetich: The Passion of Angels for two harps and orchestra [1995]
Muczynski: Cello Sonata, op. 25 [1968]
Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore [1975]
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata [1964]
Pampin: On Space [2000/2005]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Pavlova: Symphony #6 [2007]


----------



## Nereffid

Obrecht: Salve crux


----------



## Highwayman

Onslow: Wind Quintet in F, op. 81 [1850]


----------



## Highwayman

Taïra: Aiolos [1989]

.


----------



## Nereffid

Sterkel: Symphony in D, op. 35 #1 [1792]


----------



## Highwayman

Tishchenko: To My Brother, op. 98 [1986]


----------



## Nereffid

Schafer: Wild Bird [1999]


----------



## Nereffid

Sallinen: The Palace Rhapsody, op. 72 [1996]


----------



## Highwayman

Holloway: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1990]


----------



## Nereffid

Price: Violin Concerto #1 in D [1939]


----------



## Highwayman

Dubois: Les Sept Paroles du Christ [1867]


----------



## Highwayman

Adigezalov: Piano Concerto #4 [1994]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 120th tier: 
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Frölich geschrai so well wir machen, K 93 [15th century]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Pari Intervallo [1976]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]
Orff: De temporum fine comoedia (A Play on the End of Time) [1972; rev. 1979]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Pejačević: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 35 [1913]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #2 [1924]
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]
Ranjbaran: Persian Trilogy [1991-2000]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain [1984]
Robin: Vulcano [2009]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Rorem: String Quartet #4 [1994]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
Roslavets: Piano Sonata #2 [1916]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Palmgren: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1907]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Pejačević: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1913]
Penderecki: String Quartet #3 "Leaves of an Unwritten Diary" [2008]
Pfitzner: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 31 [1922]
Philidor: Carmen Saeculare [1788]
Prins: Generation Kill [2012]
Prokofiev: Sinfonietta, op. 5 [1909]
Rădulescu: Clepsydra, for 16 sound icons, op. 47 [1982-1984]
Reber: Symphony #4 in G, op. 33 [1857]
Reich: Runner [2016]
Reimann: Requiem [1980/82]
Renié: Harp Concerto in C minor [1894-1901]
Rheinberger: Stabat Mater in G minor, op. 138 [1884]
Richter, F. X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Rihm: Dis-Kontur [1974; rev. 1984]
Riisager: Trumpet Concertino, op. 29 [1933]
Röntgen: Ballad for violin and orchestra [1918]
Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne [1913]
Roslavets: Violin Concerto #1 [1925]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Paderewski: Polish Fantasy for piano and orchestra, op. 19 [1893]
Pizzetti: Piano Trio in A [1925]


----------



## Highwayman

Harris: Concerto for Piano, Clarinet and String Quartet [1926, rev. 1927-8]


----------



## Nereffid

Weir: Storm [1997] 

...............


----------



## science

I'm gonna have to add all these new works to the bottom tier pretty soon....


----------



## science

Our votes on the 94th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 92nd tier: 
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25 [1854]
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]

To move up 1 to the 93rd tier: 
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria [early 16th century]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Bax: Piano Quartet in One Movement [1906]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique" [1924]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1490]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem [probably 1502]
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 [c. 1694]
Cherubini: Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor [1811]
Clarke: Piano Trio [1921]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Couperin: Les Nations [1726]
Dallapiccola: Three Questions with Two Answers [1962]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini [probably early 1460s]
Enescu: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 16 [1909]
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 [1847]
Fauré: Ballade for Piano and Orchestra, op. 19 [1881]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]
Gallus: Opus musicum, including "O magnum mysterium" [1587]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4 [1993]
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione [1938]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité [1969]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali [1596]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Pärt: Für Alina [1976]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations [1978]
Saariaho: Flute Concerto "L'aile du songe" (The Wing of the Dream) [2001]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen" [1885]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream [1991]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Verdi: Macbeth [1847]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder, especially "Ganymed" [c. 1875]

To remain on the 94th tier: 
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 [1904]
Atterberg: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1912]
Auerbach: Sogno di Stabat Mater [2008]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7 [1770]
Bach, Johann Christian: Sinfonias, op. 18 [1781]
Barber: Prayers of Kierkegaard [1954]
Bax: In Memoriam for cor anglais, harp, and string quartet (Irish Elegy) GP 190 [1916]
Berger, W.: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 [1905]
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C [c. 1801]
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) [1901]
Coleridge-Taylor: The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30 [1900]
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto [1977]
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, op. 83 [1918]
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11 [1865]
Henze: El Cimarrón [1971]
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" [1951]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A, op. 8 [1902]
Lully: Dies Irae, LWV 64/1 [1683]
Mathieu: Piano Quintet [1953]
Monk: Dolmen Music [1981]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6 [1614]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #3 in C, op. 22 [1913]
Nørgård: Concerto in due tempi [1995]
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart [probably c. 1504]
Pärt: Stabat Mater [1985]
Penderecki: Symphony #1 [1973]
Pokorný: Concerto for Two Horns in F [probably 1754]
Rachmaninoff: Suite #1 for 2 pianos, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux" [1893]
Ramírez: Misa Criolla [1964]
Ravel: L'heure espagnole [1907]
Reich: The Desert Music [1983]
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" [1882]
Rossini: Stabat Mater [1841]
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43 [1930]
Rubbra: Symphony #6, op. 80 [1954]
Schnittke: Symphony #1 [1957]
Schreker: Kammersymphonie (Chamber Symphony) [1916]
Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18 [1888]
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète [1928]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Tabakova: Concerto for Cello and Strings [2008]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Telemann: Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9 [c. 1716-21]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" [1973]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 595

To move down 1 to the 95th tier:
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas [1958]


----------



## Highwayman

Guerrero: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1566, rev. 1582]


----------



## Nereffid

Terterian: Symphony #8 [1989]


----------



## pjang23

Hummel: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, WoO 5 [1808]


----------



## Highwayman

Denisov: The Sun of Incas [1964]


----------



## Nereffid

Holten: Handel with Care (Variations on Darwin) [2009]

(This isn't a typo, by the way - the piece uses quotations from Handel)


----------



## adinfinitum

Wetz: String Quartet #2 in E minor [1923]


----------



## Highwayman

Eötvös: Violin Concerto #2 "DoReMi" [2012]


----------



## Nereffid

Avison: Concerti Grossi after Scarlatti [1744]


----------



## adinfinitum

Bruch: String Octet in B-flat [1920]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 107th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 105th tier: 
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista [1675]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]

To move up 1 to the 106th tier: 
Piccinini: Intavolatura di liuto et di chitarrone [c. 1623]
Rautavaara: Percussion Concerto "Incantations" [2008]
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez [1532]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Rore: Missa Doulce Memoire [16th century]
Royer: Pièces de clavecin, 1746
Saariaho: Circle Map [2012]
Saariaho: Orion [2002]
Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]
Schnittke: Symphony #8 [1994]
Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]
Scriabin: Poèmes [1903-1914]
Sculthorpe: Cello Dreaming [1998]
Seixas: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Sheppard: Gaude gaude gaude Maria virgo [c. 1559]
Sköld: Symphony #2, op. 36 [1937]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Suk: Symphony #1 in E, op. 14 [1899]
Szymanowski: Love Songs of Hafiz, opp. 24 & 26 [1911-14]
Tcherepnin, A.: Piano Concerto #4, op. 78 "Fantaisie" [1947]
Thibaut IV: Chançon ferai car talent m'en est pris [1234 or earlier]
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra [1939]
Turina: Sonata for Guitar, op. 61 [1931]
Vaet: Missa Ego flos campi [16th century]
Vasks: Concerto for English Horn [1989]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #3, op. 19 [1924]
Zwilich: Symphony #1 "Three Movements for Orchestra" [1982]

To remain on the 107th tier: 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28 [1908]
Röntgen-Maier: Violin Concerto in D minor [1875]
Saariaho: Io [1987]
Saint-Saëns: Phaéton, op. 39 [1873]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #3 in E flat, op. 29 [1869]
Say: Cello Sonata "Four Cities" [2012]
Saygun: Yunus Emre, op. 28 [1942]
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50 [1843]
Sessions: Symphony #3 [1957]
Strauss, R.: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 13 [1884]
Vivaldi: Credo, RV 591 [c. 1713-17]

To move down 1 to the 108th tier:
Rădulescu: String Quartet #5, op. 89 "before the universe was born" [1990-1995]


----------



## science

science said:


> So I just added up the top 60 tiers (which have the top 1000 works), giving a work 125 points on tier 1, 124 points on tier 2, and so on, to find out how highly we rank each composer. This method is of course highly scientific and altogether unquestionable, impeccable, infallible, divine -- nay, let us shrink not from declaring it, in unison with the angels, _objective_.


I have now done the top 88 tiers (as of 2021 Apr 18), which have the top 2000 works, and the ranking now stands at:

1. Beethoven 
2. Bach, JS 
3. Mozart
4. Brahms 
5. Haydn, J 
6. Schubert 
7. Shostakovich 
8. Debussy 
9. Schumann 
10. Dvorak 
11. Prokofiev 
12. Bartok 
13. Tchaikovsky 
14. Ravel 
15. Sibelius 
16. Vaughan Williams 
17. Stravinsky 
18. Mendelssohn 
19. Mahler 
20. Faure 
21. Chopin 
22. Rachmaninoff 
23. Ligeti 
24. Liszt 
25. Schoenberg 
26. Strauss R 
27. Wagner 
28. Scriabin 
29. Messiaen 
30. Barber
31. Handel 
32. Saint-Saens 
33. Elgar 
34. Martinu 
35. Nielsen 
36. Schnittke 
37. Janacek 
38. Bruckner 
39 (tie). Poulenc, Webern 
41. Berg 
42. Berlioz 
43. Dohnanyi 
44. Britten 
45. Copland 
46. Ives 
47. Boulez 
48. Lutoslawski 
49 (tie). Grieg, Hindemith 
51. Hummel 
52. Josquin 
53. Verdi 
54 (tie). Franck, Vivaldi 
56. Carter 
57. Monteverdi 
58. Medtner 
59. Bruch 
60 (tie). Puccini, Respighi 
62. Reger 
63. Rimsky-Korsakov 
64. Finzi 
65. Glass 
66 (tie). Cage, Takemitsu 
68. Adams, John 
69. Glazunov 
70. Nono 
71. Chausson 
72. Gubaidulina 
73. Palestrina 
74. Honegger 
75. Rautavaara 
76. Byrd 
77. Feldman 
78. Dutilleux 
79. Webern 
80. Rameau 
81. Pärt
82. Borodin 
83. Smetana 
84. Purcell 
85 (tie). Gershwin, Ockeghem 
87 (tie). Biber, Bloch 
89. Enescu
90. Mussorgsky 
91. Kodaly 
92. Bridge 
93. Xenakis 
94 (tie). Bax, Reich 
96. Lassus 
97. Varese 
98. Saariaho 
99. Raff 
100. Atterberg 
101. Walton 
102. Villa-Lobos 
103. Zemlinski 
104. Szymanowski 
105. Bizet 
106. Machau 
107. Bach CPE
108 (tie). Dowland, Sculthorpe 
110. Khachaturian 
111. Myaskovsky 
112 Scarlatti D 
113. Dufay 
114. Suk 
115. Stockhausen 
116. Moeran 
117. Crumb 
118. Buxtehude 
119. Schutz 
121. Victoria 
122. Strauss J II 
123. Rodrigo 
124 (tie). Bernstein, Zelenka 
126. Penderecki 
127. Falla 
128 (tie). Arensky, Boccherini
130. Albeniz 
131. Abrahamsen 
132 (tie). Babbitt, Berio 
134. Holst 
135. Magnard 
136. Cherubini 
137. Gesualdo 
138. Arnold
139 (tie). Hahn, Taneyev 
141. Donizetti 
142. Hovhaness 
143. Chin 
144. Gounod 
145 (tie). Beach, Tallis 
147. Vasks 
148 (tie). Ginastera, Wolf 
150. Couperin 
151 (tie). Lalo, Satie 
153 (tie). Haas GF, Paganini 
155. Hildegard 
156. Weinberg 
157. Granados 
158 (tie). Furrer, Perotin 
160. Gernsheim 
161. Koechlin 
162. Alkan 
164 (tie). Corelli, Schuman 
166. Balakirev
167 (tie). Alfven, Wellesz 
168. Gliere 
169. Froberger 
170. Rzewski 
171. Charpentier 
172. Dukas 
173. Telemann 
174. Butterworth 
175 (tie). Arriaga, Rossini 
177. Milhaud 
178. Schmidt 
179 (tie). Bliss, Gabrieli 
181 (tie). Albinoni, Korngold 
183. Murail 
184. Langaard 
185 (tie). Leifs, Revueltas, Taverner 
188 (tie). Busoni, Rheinberger 
190. Gluck 
191. Glinka 
192. Farrenc 
193 (tie). Pachelbel, Rubinstein 
195 (tie). Kancheli, Riley 
197 (tie). Pergolesi, Spohr 
199 (tie). Kabalevsy, Offenbach 
201 (tie). Kurtag, Yoshimatsu 
203 (tie). Piazzolla, Stenhammar 
205. Alwyn 
206. Delius 
207 (tie). Gorecki, Indy 
209 (tie) Canteloube, Vierne 
211. Warlock 
212. Tavener 
213. Durufle 
214. Lindberg 
215 (tie). Allegri, Grofe 
217 (tie). Grainger, Orff 
219. Martin 
220. Pierne 
221. Andriessen, Kalinnikov 
223. Wuorinen 
224 (tie). Fibich, Ornstein, Tveitt 
227 (tie). Richter, Tubin 
229. Pettersson 
230. Scelsi 
231 (tie). Brumel, Godowski 
233. Antheil 
234 (tie). Caldara, Rott 
236 (tie). Rebel, Romitelli, Ruggles 
239. Crawford Seeger 
240 (tie). Moszkowski, Sarasate 
242. Gombert 
243 (tie). Grisey, Lauridsen, Nancarrow 
246 (tie). Hanson, Lekeu, Rochberg, Ropartz, Wieniawski 
251 (tie). Harvey, Ketelbey, Leoncavallo, Partch 
255 (tie). Bowen, Casella, Tyberg 
258 (tie). Alfonso, Berwald, Ten Holt 
261 (tie). Bantock, Bellini, Braga Santos, Gras, Howells, Kraus 
267 (tie). Abel, Adam de la Halle, Ibert, Wiren 
271 (tie). Adams JL, Beatriz de Dia, Chabrier, Corigliano, Field, Mascagni, Ysaye 
278 (tie). Golijov, Hartmann 
280. Mompou 
281 (tie). Clarke, Dhomont, Humperdinck, Ippolitov-Ivanov, Jongen, Shebalin, Tartini 
288 (tie). Beppe, Lucier, Norman 
291 (tie). Frescobaldi, Lawes, Praetorius, Reimann, Sousa 
296 (tie). Caccini, Paderewski, Rihm, Tye, Young 
301. Susato 
302 (tie). Andreae, Pelecis, Reicha 
305 (tie). Adam, Rorem 
307 (tie). Birtwistle, Harris, Locatelli 
310 (tie). Anderson, Browne, Bryars, Jolivet, Lachenmann, Lyadov, Mathieu, Nyman, Scharwenka, Shchedrin, Zimmerman 
321 (tie). Bacewicz, Duparc, Ireland, Kernis, Obrecht, Ries, Saygun, Weill, Widor 
330 (tie). Boulanger (L), Brian, Kreisler, Sauer, Tarrega 
335 (tie). Bomtempo, Chavez, Haydn (M), Juon, Leonin, Norgard, Reubke, Roussel, Striggio, Suppe 
345 (tie). Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Moncayo, Teixeira 
348 (tie). Ades, Erkin, Ostertag, Vine 
352 (tie). Bull, Gottschalk, Lieberson, Zimmerli 
356 (tie). Billone, Clementi, Massenet, Neuwirth, Roman, Shankar, Waldteufel 
363 (tie). Ge, Goldmark, Hure, Monn, Mouton, Wylkynson 
369 (tie). Addinsell, Crusell, Dennehy, Gautier de Coincy, Lehar, MacDowell, Morales, Mosolov, Piston, Popov, Rangstrom, Rontgen, Schuller, Sheppard, Willan 
384 (tie). Boito, Carpenter, Cavalli, Ciurlionis, Heinichen, Landini, Mondonville, Schmitt

The fact that Rangstrom and Rontgen are tied confirms the validity of the method.


----------



## Nereffid

Ruehr: Cloud Atlas [2011]


----------



## Highwayman

Myaskovsky: String Quartet #11 in E-flat, op. 67/2 "Reminiscences" [1945]


----------



## adinfinitum

Reger - Sinfonietta, Op. 90 [1904-1905]


----------



## Highwayman

Veress: Diptych for Wind Quintet [1968]


----------



## Nereffid

Falla: Homenaje, "Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy" [1920]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 47th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 45th tier: 
Satie: Gnossiennes [1890s]

To move up 1 to the 46th tier: 
Anonymous, Spanish: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat [late 14th century]
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus" [1708]
Bizet: L'Arlésienne [1872]
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor [1876]
Debussy: Estampes, L 100 [1903]
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1945]
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66 [1945]
Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor [1938]
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome) [1916]
Schubert: Octet in F, D. 803 [1824]
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending [1914]

To remain on the 47th tier: 
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47 [1880]
Chopin: Scherzi [1832; 1837; 1839; 1842]
Granados: Spanish Dances (12), op. 37 [1890]
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/14 "Harmoniemesse" [1802]
Ligeti: Atmosphères [1961]
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a [1923]
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49 [1906]

To move down 1 to the 48th tier:
Copland: Clarinet Concerto [1949]


----------



## Highwayman

Kurtág: Songs of Despair and Sorrow, op. 18 [1980-94]


----------



## Nereffid

Tippett: The Rose Lake [1993]


----------



## Highwayman

Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata [1952]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Partie polonaise in B for two lutes, TWV 39:1


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 7 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 120th tier: 
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Rossini: Semiramide [1823]
Rósza: Viola Concerto, op. 37 [1979]
Rubinstein: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 96 [1874]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Saygun: Etudes (10) on Aksak Rhythms, op. 38 [1964]
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schäfer, D.: Piano Quintet in D-flat, op. 5 [1901]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]
Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Schumann: Novelettes (8), op. 21 [1838]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C [1914]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Sköld: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 40 [1941]
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 26 [1808-9]
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Stockhausen: Refrain [1959]
Stockhausen: Telemusik [1966]
Strauss, J. II: Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron) [1885]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Sallinen: Kuningas lähtee Ranskaan (The King Goes Forth to France) [1983]
Satoh: Violin Concerto [2002]
Saygun: Cello Sonata, op. 12 [1935]
Schoendorff: Missa Usquequo Domine [between 1587 and 1617]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #3 in E, D. 459 [1816]
Schuller: Of Reminiscences and Reflections [1993]
Schuman: A Song of Orpheus for cello and orchestra [1962]
Schuman: Undertow [1945]
Schumann: Blumenstück, op. 19 [1839]
Sciarrino: Carnaval [2011]
Scriabin: Album Leaves, including W17 in A-flat ("Monighetti's Album Leaf"), W25 in F-sharp, op. 45/1 in E-flat, and op. 58
Sessions: Piano Sonata #2 [1946]
Sowerby: Organ Concerto in C [1938]
Stanchinsky: Piano Trio in D [1907-10]
Steen-Andersen: Double Up [2010]
Sviridov: Piano Sonata [1944]
Tailleferre: Piano Concerto #1 [1923]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992]
Steen-Andersen: Black Box Music [2012]


----------



## Highwayman

Granados: Escenas Románticas [1904]


----------



## Nereffid

Weber: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 11 [1810]


----------



## Portamento

Xenakis: Persephassa [1975]

One of the coolest percussion pieces I know.


----------



## Highwayman

Guarnieri: String Quartet #3 [1962]


----------



## Nereffid

Tormis: The Bishop and the Pagan [1992]


----------



## Nereffid

Strauss, F.: Nocturno, op. 7


----------



## Highwayman

Zelenka: Requiem in C minor, ZWV 45 [c. 1737]


----------



## Highwayman

Searle: 2 Practical Cats [1953]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 61st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 59th tier: 
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica" [1952]

To move up 1 to the 60th tier: 
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 [1717-37]
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20 [1940]
Carter: String Quartet #3 [1971]
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle [1940]
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci [1892]
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 [1968]
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto, op. 57 [1928]
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20 [1915]
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1925]
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances [1917, 1923, 1932]
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron [1932]
Schubert: Symphony #3 in D, D. 200 [1815]
Stravinsky: Symphony in C [1940]
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements [1945]
Varèse: Arcana [1927]
Varèse: Ionisation [1931]
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589 [probably 1715]

To remain on the 61st tier: 
Beethoven: Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise" [c. 1810]
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis [1682]
Boulez: Dérive 2 [1988; rev. 2009]
Feldman: For Philip Guston [1984]
Feldman: Piano, Viola, Violin, Cello [1987]
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco [1980]
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob. XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento" [1793]
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale" [by 1777]
Haydn: Symphony #55 in E-flat, "The Schoolmaster" [by 1774]
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D [1786]
Ketelbey: In a Persian Market [1921]
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre [1977; rev. 1996]
Partch: Delusion of the Fury [1966]

To move down 1 to the 62nd tier:
Carter: Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei [1996]


----------



## Highwayman

Prokofiev: Sonata for Two Violins in C, op. 56 [1932]


----------



## Nereffid

Carulli: Serenade in A for two guitars, op. 96/1 [1815]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 20th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 19th tier: 
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23 (including the suites, #1, op. 46; and #2, op. 55) [1875]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 [1913]
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout" [1819]
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Country), including Vltava (The Moldau) [1874-9]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]

To remain on the 20th tier: 
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 [c. 1720]
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85 [1927]
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89 [1906]
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder [1904]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1868]
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21 [1912]

To move down 1 to the 21st tier:
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8 [1915]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 81st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 79th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1 [1795]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]

To move up 1 to the 80th tier: 
Adams: The Chairman Dances [1985]
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Bach: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013 [1717-1723?]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India" [1936]
Copland: Billy the Kid [1938]
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 [1898]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 [1950]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #53 in E minor Hob. XVI/34 [1778 or earlier]
Juon: Rhapsodie (Piano Quartet #1 in D minor), op. 37 [1907]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]

To remain on the 81st tier: 
Adams: Harmonium [1981]
Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11 [1898]
Bach: Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989 [1707-13]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 10/1 [1797]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #10 in G, op. 14/2 [1799?]
Bruckner: Te Deum [1884]
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor [1900]
Dvořák: Scherzo capriccioso, op. 66 [1883]
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63 [1746]
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50 [1930]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor [1895]
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12 [1920]
Ligeti: Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto) [1951]
Martin: Mass for Double Choir [1922]
Martinů: Piano Quartet, H. 287 [1942]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 [1837, rev. 1839]
Messiaen: Petites Liturgies (3) de la Présence Divine [1944]
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 [1926]
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) [1927]
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm [1857]
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 [1930]
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals) [1937]
Schubert: Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550 [1822]
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 [1843]
Scriabin: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 29 [1901]
Sibelius: The Tempest, op. 109 [1926]
Suppé: Light Cavalry Overture [1866]
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch [1891]

To move down 1 to the 82nd tier:
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44 [1936]
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis" [1949]


----------



## Highwayman

Larsson: A Winter's Tale, op. 18 [1937-8]


----------



## Highwayman

Garayev: Violin Concerto [1967]


----------



## adinfinitum

Sabaneyev: Sonata for Violin, Cello, and Piano, op. 20 [1924]


----------



## pjang23

Next dig through the art song literature:

Bach: Cantata #23 "Cantata Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #60 "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort" [1723]
Brahms: Songs (9), op. 32, including "Wie bist du, meine Königin" [1864]
Brahms: Songs (8), op. 59, including "Regenlied" and "Dein blaues Auge" [1870-3]
Dohnányi: Suite in the Olden Style, op. 24 [1913]

Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 2, including "Dans les ruines d'une abbaye" [1866,1870]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 87, including "Le plus doux chemin" [1904]
Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D. 300 [c. 1816-21]
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D. 768 [1823]


----------



## Highwayman

Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 4 [1694]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 8 (using the original targets) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 121st tier: 
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]

To move up 1 to the 122nd tier: 
Taktakishvili: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor [1950]
Tansman: Bric à brac [1935]
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans [1879]
Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959]
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Tormis: Laulusild (Bridge of Song) [1981]
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes [1989]
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" [1990]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vaňhal: Double Bass Concerto in E-flat [1773]
Varèse: Octandre [1924]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]
Ventadorn: Ab joi et ab joven m'apais [12th cent.]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Walton: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1947]
Weir: The Welcome Arrival of Rain [2002]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Wolfe: Lad [2007]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]
Żeleński: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 61 [c. 1907]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

To remain on the 123rd tier: 
Takemitsu: Autumn [1973]
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer [2006]
Thomson: Cello Concerto [1950]
Torke: Javelin [1994]
Tower: Made in America [2005]
Tüür: Crystallisation [1995]
Ung: Inner Voices [1986]
Urspruch: Cello Sonata in D, op. 29 [1893]
Vine: String Quartet #4 [2004]
Vogler: Symphony in D minor [1782]
Volkmann: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 44 [1862-3]
Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel [1843]
Wagner: Symphony in C [1832]
Walshe: Live Nude Girls [2003]
Weber: Flute Trio in G minor, op. 63 [1819]
Winding: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868]
Wuorinen: Genesis [1989]
Wuorinen: New York Notes [1982]
Yashiro: Piano Sonata [1961]
Yun: Gong-Hu [1984]
Zipoli: Les Vêpres de San Ignacio [c. 1700]

To move down 1 to the 124th tier:
Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]
Wagner: Die Feen (The Fairies) [1834]


----------



## science

I'm a little behind on the moving works up but I will get to it all tonight.

One thing I'm going to do is re-post all of the 123rd tier results. I'd set the targets (on each of the 8 parts) as moving 5 works up 2 tiers and 30 works up 1 tier, but this has led to the 122nd tier just being so large, and we'll just wind up voting most of those works up another tier or two anyway, so to save time I'm going to retroactively reset the targets as moving 10 works up 2 tiers and 25 works up 1 tier. This means about 40 works that had moved up to the 122nd tier will get on up to the 121st tier.

If anyone both cares and cannot understand what this all means, I'm willing to try to explain it better....

Here are the works that are moving up from the 121st to the 120th tier because of this judgment:

Part 1: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]

Part 2: 
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]

Part 3: 
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 [1907]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Gruber: Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow) [1996]
Hartmann: Symphony #4 [1947-48]
Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]

Part 4: 
Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]
Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]
Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Levina: Piano Concerto #2 [1975]

Part 5: 
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Offenbach: Grand Concerto for cello and orchestra in G, "Concerto militaire" [1848]

Part 6: 
NONE! -- We had a 7-way tie here, resulting in 10 works being promoted 2 tiers anyway, so changing the bar from 5 to 10 works makes no difference.

Part 7: 
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]

Part 8: 
Taktakishvili: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor [1950]
Tansman: Bric à brac [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vaňhal: Double Bass Concerto in E-flat [1773]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]


----------



## science

So here we go! I'm making the list of works to add to our lowest tier. This will take me a day or two or eight, but here are the additions up through page 69 of this thread:



Highwayman said:


> Adigezalov: Piano Concerto #4 [1994]





science said:


> Anderson, J.: American Choruses (4) [2004]





Highwayman said:


> Andreae: Flute Quartet, op. 43 [c. 1942]





science said:


> Atterberg: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 39 [1937]





Highwayman said:


> Babbitt: Sheer Pluck (Composition for Guitar) [1984]





Nereffid said:


> Bach, C. P. E.: Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Wq. 240, H. 777 [1787]





adinfinitum said:


> Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931]





Nereffid said:


> Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op. 112 [1815]





Highwayman said:


> Bliss: Metamorphic Variations [1972]





Highwayman said:


> Bologne: String Quartets (6), op. 1 [c. 1770]





Nereffid said:


> Boulanger, L.: D'un soir triste [1918]





Nereffid said:


> Brandl: Symphony in D, op. 25 [1803]





Nereffid said:


> Britten: Folk song arrangements, volumes 1-6 [1943-1961]





Nereffid said:


> Britten: The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, op. 35 [1945]





science said:


> Bryars: String Quartet #1 "Between the National and the Bristol" [1985]





mmsbls said:


> Chin: Rocaná [2008] ....





Highwayman said:


> Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé [1540s]





Highwayman said:


> Dallapiccola: Ciaccona, Intermezzo e Adagio for Solo Cello [1945]





science said:


> Daugherty: Deus Ex Machina [2007]





Highwayman said:


> Danyel: Songs for the Lute, Viol and Voice [1606]





Highwayman said:


> Dubois: Les Sept Paroles du Christ [1867]





adinfinitum said:


> Dvořák: String Quartet #4 in E minor, B. 19 [1870]





Highwayman said:


> Escher: Clarinet Trio [1978]





Portamento said:


> Fauré: Pénélope [1907-13]





science said:


> Freeman: Under the Arching Heavens - A Requiem [2018]





Highwayman said:


> Françaix: Clarinet Concerto [1967-8]





science said:


> Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 3 [1595]





Nereffid said:


> Gombert: Je prens congie





Nereffid said:


> Handel: Susanna, HWV 66 [1749]





Highwayman said:


> Harris: Concerto for Piano, Clarinet and String Quartet [1926, rev. 1927-8]





Nereffid said:


> Harrison, L.: Suite for Symphonic Strings [1960]





science said:


> Henze: String Quartet #4 [1976]
> Henze: String Quartet #5 [1976]





Highwayman said:


> Herzogenberg: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 43 [1883]





Highwayman said:


> Hétu: Suite for Guitar, op. 41 [1986]





Highwayman said:


> Hill: String Quartet #2 in G minor "A Maori Legend in Four Scenes" [1907-11]





adinfinitum said:


> Hindemith: String Quartet #1 in C, op. 2 [1915]





Highwayman said:


> Holloway: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1990]





Highwayman said:


> Holmboe: Trio for Recorder, Cello and Harpsichord, op. 133 [1977]





Nereffid said:


> Isaac: Quis dabit capiti meo aquam [1492]





Nereffid said:


> Ives: Set #1 for chamber orchestra [1912]





Nereffid said:


> Jacob, V. G.: Missa Dei Filii, op. 2 [1725]





Highwayman said:


> Janequin: Le chant des oiseaux [1529]





Highwayman said:


> Jensen: Erotikon, op. 44 [1872]





Portamento said:


> Kagel: An Tasten [1977]





Portamento said:


> Kagel: Serenade [1994-95]





Highwayman said:


> Kodallı: Piano Quintet, op. 23 [1971]





adinfinitum said:


> Korngold: String Quartet #1 in A, op. 16 [1921-1923]





Highwayman said:


> Korte: Piano Sonata [1953]





Highwayman said:


> Lange, S. (Jr.): Organ Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 50 [1887]





Nereffid said:


> Lizée: Hitchcock Études [2010]





Highwayman said:


> Lobo, A.: Missa Maria Magdalene [1602]





Nereffid said:


> Maconchy: Clarinet concertino #1 [1945]





Highwayman said:


> Maderna: Grande Aulodia [1970]





Highwayman said:


> McEwen: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor "Solway" [1911]





adinfinitum said:


> Myaskovsky: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 23 [1923]





Nereffid said:


> Nielsen: Chaconne, op. 32 [1916]





Nereffid said:


> Novák: South Bohemian Suite, op. 64 [1937]





Nereffid said:


> Obrecht: Salve crux





Highwayman said:


> Onslow: Wind Quintet in F, op. 81 [1850]





Portamento said:


> Pärt: Sarah Was Ninety Years Old [1977, rev. 1990]





Highwayman said:


> Paumann: Mit ganczem Willen [1452]





Highwayman said:


> Perle: Transcendental Modulations [1993]





Highwayman said:


> Pickard: String Quartet #4 [1997-8]





Nereffid said:


> Power: Missa Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]





Nereffid said:


> Price: Violin Concerto #1 in D [1939]





adinfinitum said:


> Reger: String Sextet in F, op. 118 [1910]





Highwayman said:


> Rosenberg: Symphony #5 "Örtagårdsmästaren" [1944]





Nereffid said:


> Sallinen: The Palace Rhapsody, op. 72 [1996]





Nereffid said:


> Schafer: Wild Bird [1999]





Highwayman said:


> Schlegel: Violin Sonata in G, op. 34 [1910]





Highwayman said:


> Schreker: Der Wind [1909]





Nereffid said:


> Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]





EnescuCvartet said:


> Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D. 943, op. 119 [1828]





Nereffid said:


> Schubert: Variations on a Theme of Hüttenbrenner, D. 576 [1817]





Highwayman said:


> Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A minor, op. 80 [1902]





Nereffid said:


> Stenhammar: Sentimental Romances (2), op. 28 [1910]





Nereffid said:


> Sterkel: Symphony in D, op. 35 #1 [1792]





Nereffid said:


> Strauss, R.: Aus Italien, op. 16 [1886]





Highwayman said:


> Suk: About Mother, op. 28 [1907]





Highwayman said:


> Taïra: Aiolos [1989]





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Overture in G, TWV 55:G10, "Burlesque de Quixotte"





Highwayman said:


> Tishchenko: To My Brother, op. 98 [1986]





Nereffid said:


> Thalberg: L'art du chant appliqué au piano, op. 70 [1853-63]





science said:


> Thorvaldsdottir: In the Light of Air [2014]





Nereffid said:


> Vierk: Words Fail Me [2005]





Nereffid said:


> Weir: Storm [1997]





Highwayman said:


> Widmann: String Quartet #3 "Hunting Quartet" [2003]





adinfinitum said:


> Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 14 [1852]





Highwayman said:


> Wuorinen: Trio for Bass Instruments [1981]





Highwayman said:


> Xenakis: À l'île de Gorée [1986]





adinfinitum said:


> Ysaÿe: Poème Nocturne for violin, cello, and orchestra, op. 29 [1927]





Highwayman said:


> Zilcher: Wind Quintet in A, op. 91 "Vier Jahreszeiten" [1941]


----------



## Highwayman

Kalomiris: Symphony #3 "Palamiki" [1955]


----------



## Highwayman

Bacewicz: Trio for Oboe, Harp and Percussion [1965]


----------



## Highwayman

Bacevičius: Piano Concerto #4, op. 67 "Symphonie Concertante" [1962]


----------



## Highwayman

Huber, K.: Chamber Concerto "Intarsi" [1993]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 62nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 60th tier: 
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1585]
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn [1905]

To move up 1 to the 61st tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 9 [1722]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #6 in F, op. 10/2 [1797]
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, op. 17 [1839]
Brahms: Ernste Gesänge (4 Serious Songs), op. 121 [1896]
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31 [1943]
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12 [1909]
Fauré: Barcarolles [1880-1921]
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 [1883]
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd [1946]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 77 [1964]
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" [1925]
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons) [1970]
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (Sinfonia Concertante) in E minor, op. 125 [1952]
Rachmaninoff: Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42 [1931]
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950 [1828]

To remain on the 62nd tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171 [1751]
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23 [1904]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69 [1808]
Biber: Requiem à 15 [1687]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482 [original c. 1770; arr. Grützmacher 1895]
Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25 [1907]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 [1915]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" [by 1794]
Martinů: Magic Nights, H. 119 [1918]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13 [1827]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10 [1908]
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20 [1896]
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori [1993]
Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor [1943]

To move down 1 to the 63rd tier:
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78 [1877]
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah, ZWV 53 [1722]


----------



## Highwayman

Klebe: Die Zwitschermaschine, op. 7 [1949-50]


----------



## Highwayman

Schmidt: Quintet #2 in B-flat [1932]


----------



## Nereffid

Saariaho: Nuits, adieux [1991]


----------



## Nereffid

Djordjević: FAIL (2010)


----------



## Highwayman

Panufnik, A.: Bassoon Concerto [1985]


----------



## pjang23

Schumann: Belsatzar, op. 57 [1840]
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart [1852]
Schumann: Gesänge (4), op. 142, including "Mein Wagen rollet langsam" [1840]
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge III, op. 77, including "Aufträge" [1841-50]
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge (5), op. 127, including "Dein Angesicht so lieb und schön" [1850-1]
Schumann: Romanzen und Balladen II, op. 49, including "Die beiden Grenadiere" [1840]


----------



## adinfinitum

Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet [1920]


----------



## Highwayman

Caurroy: Fantasies (42) [before 1610]


----------



## adinfinitum

Pettersson - Symphony #9 [1970]


----------



## Nereffid

Shaw: Narrow Sea [2017]


----------



## science

Y'all are doing good work but I'm so far behind that here are the results of our votes on the 106th tier, part 1!

Up 2: 
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]

Up 1: 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Alkan: Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65 [1864]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto #2 in E-flat, Kr. 172 [1762]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F [1905]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [1430s]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide [1773]

No change: 
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha [or "Jonatha" or "Jonathan"] "Dolorum solatium" [12th century]
Abrahamsen: Pieces (6) for Horn, Violin and Piano [1984]
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 [1997]
Albéniz: Mallorca, op. 202 [1891]
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I) [1539]
Bartók: Hungarian Folksongs (4) for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93 [1932]
Bartók: Suite for piano, op. 14, Sz. 62 [1916]
Braga Santos: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 13 [1947]
Cardoso: Requiem [17th century]
Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10 [1906]
Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment) [1938]
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae [c. 1416]
Duruflé: Motets (4) sur des thèmes grégoriens (Four motets on Gregorian themes), op. 10 [1960]
Enescu: Decet for winds (Dixtuor à vents) in D, op. 14 [1906]
Englund: Symphony #4 "Nostalgic" [1976]
Eötvös: Seven [2006]
Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]
Gluck: Armide [1777]
Goldmark: Piano Quintet #1 in B-flat, op. 30 [1878]

Down 1: 
Ablinger: points & views [2014]
Alnar: Istanbul (Suite for Orchestra) [1938]
Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake [1979]
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón [1922]


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> Down 1:
> 
> Alnar: Istanbul (Suite for Orchestra) [1938]


I think my +1 vote for Alnar was disregarded.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> I think my +1 vote for Alnar was disregarded.


You've saved it!


----------



## adinfinitum

Britten - String Quartet #3, Op. 94 [1975]


----------



## Nereffid

Hasse: Requiem in E flat [1764]


----------



## Highwayman

Chopin: Fantasy on Polish Airs in A, op. 13 [1828]


----------



## adinfinitum

Enescu: Chamber Symphony in E, op. 33 [1954]


----------



## Highwayman

Revueltas: String Quartet #4 "Música de feria" [1932]


----------



## adinfinitum

Hindemith: Kammermusik #1, op. 24/1 [1922]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 106th tier, parts 2 and 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 104th tier: 
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista [1675]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]

To move up 1 to the 105th tier: 
Gombert: Musae Jovis [1530s]
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Henze: Symphony #7 [1984]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Holst: The Cloud Messenger, op. 30 [1912]
Honegger: Une Cantate de Noël [1953]
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi [1938]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Kancheli: Styx [1999]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Kraus: Symphony in E-flat, VB 144 [1783]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Maderna: Aura [1967]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V) [1591]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun [1969]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 [1947]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Rózsa: Violin Concerto, op. 24 [1953]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schumann: Variations on an Original Theme in E-flat, WoO 24 "Geistervariationen (Ghost Variations)" [1854]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Sullivan: H.M.S. Pinafore [1878]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55 [1884]
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 [1926]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To remain on the 106th tier: 
Golijov: Tetro, including "Last Round" [2009]
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Two Orchestras (symphony orchestra and jazz band) [1976]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #7 [2011]
Hamelin: 12 Études in All the Minor Keys [2009]
Ives: Robert Browning Overture [1914, rev. 1942]
Janáček: Concertino for piano & chamber orchestra [1925]
Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga [1903]
Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44 [1866]
Kurtág: Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola [2005]
Lachenmann: String Quartet #1 "Gran Torso" [1972]
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)" [1957]
Lalo: Namouna [1882]
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles) [2000]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #2, S.515 [1881]
Lutosławski: Grave, metamorphoses for cello and orchestra [1981]
Marx: Piano concerto in E, "Romantic" [1919]
Mathias: Symphony #3 [1991]
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above [2011]
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation [2013]
Ornstein: Morning in the Woods [1971]
Panufnik, A.: Lullaby [1947; rev. 1955]
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes [1967]
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9 [1876]
Preisner: Requiem for My Friend [1998]
Raff: Suite for Piano (#4) in D minor, op. 91 [1859]
Rautavaara: Vigilia (All-Night Vigil) [1972]
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée 1933[]
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble [1978]
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood [1973]
Saariaho: Petals [1988]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #1 in A, op. 20 [1859]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 [18th cent.]
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten, op. 66 [1848]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" [1990]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29 [1910]
Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65 [1919]
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style for viola, strings, and harpsichord [2004]
Ten Holt: Palimpsest for String Septet [1992; rev. 1993]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor [1921]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #5 for piano, "Alma brasileira" [1925]
Webern: String Trio op. 20 [1926-1927]
Xenakis: Kottos [1977]
Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture [2011]

To move down 1 to the 107th tier:
Penderecki: Capriccio for Violin and Orchestra [1967]


----------



## Highwayman

adinfinitum said:


> Hindemith: Kammermusik #1, op. 24/1 [1922]


I believe this is already on the 77th tier.


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
> Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56


What do you guys think on merging L'Orgue Mystique into a single entry? I don`t think there is a substantial difference between the three parts.


----------



## Nereffid

Larcher: Mumien [2002]


----------



## Highwayman

Eshpai: Symphony #7 [1991]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier (skipping the 120th): 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #7 in G minor, BWV 1058 (transcription of BWV 1041) [c. 1723]
Berlioz: La Mort de Cléopâtre [1829]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Braga Santos: Symphony #1 in D [1946]
Browne, W. D.: To Gratiana dancing and singing [1913]
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 1 [1893]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Aguila: Conga for orchestra, op. 43 [1994]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Arnell: Symphony #5 "The Gorilla" [1955-57]
Arutiunian: Trumpet Concerto in A-flat [1950]
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Bernstein: On the Town (including the Three Dance Episodes) [1944]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]
Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521 [c. 1790]
Bodley: Symphony #2 "I Have Loved the Lands of Ireland" [1980]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Brahms: Sets (2) of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Burgon: Nunc dimittis [1979]
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda [1912]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Chopin: Rondo à la mazur in F, op. 5 [1826]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]
Cimarosa: Il matrimonio segreto [1792]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Creston: Saxophone Concerto, op. 26 [1941]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Abe: Prism Rhapsody [1995]
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence [1998]
Adès: Polaris [2010]
Alain: Litanies [1937]
Anerio, G. F.: Requiem [1614]
Auerbach: Post Silentium [2012]
Bantock: Atalanta in Calydon [1912]
Bax/Parlett: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra [1939, 2007]
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce) [1958]
Birtwistle: Night's Black Bird [2004]
Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 [1927?]
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 [1934]
Bons: Nomaden [2015]
Brahms, Dietrich, & Schumann: F-A-E Sonata [1853]
Brahms: Romances and Songs (5), op. 84, including "Vergebliches Ständchen" [1881-82]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 85, including "In Waldeseinsamkeit" [1878-82]
Brun: Symphony #7 in D [1937]
Cage: Souvenir [1983]
Cerha: Percussion Concerto [2008]
Chowning: Stria [1977]
Copland: The Tender Land [1954]
Cowen: Symphony #3 in C minor "Scandinavian" [1880]
Czernowin: HIDDEN [2013-4]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women [1972]
Berio: Un rè in ascolto [1984]
Billone: Equilibrio.Cerchio [2014]
Billone: FACE for voice and ensemble [2017]
Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne [1906]


----------



## Highwayman

Badings: Symphony #12 "Symphonic Sound Figures" [1964]


----------



## Highwayman

Pijper: Wind Quintet [1928-9]


----------



## science

I have a little problem on the 92nd tier. For some reason I wrote that we'd move 10 works from each part up two tiers and 20 works up one tier, but I did the math wrong because there are only 35 works on each tier. I'd like to leave about 50 works behind so we'll move 10 works up two tiers and 10 works up one tier.


----------



## science

So, finally, here are part 1 and part 2 of the 93rd tier:

Up 2 to the 91st tier: 
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Bax: Symphony #3 [1929]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Cabezón: Obras de Música [published 1578]
Cerha: Spiegel [1961]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Clarke: Piano Trio [1921]
Davies: Naxos Quartets [2001-2007]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus [early 15th cent.]
Enescu: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 16 [1909]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]
Gallus: Opus musicum, including "O magnum mysterium" [1587]

Up 1 to the 92nd tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria [early 16th century]
Babadjanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor [1952]
Bach: Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig" [1724]
Barber: Capricorn Concerto, op. 21 [1944]
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 [1953]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76 [1922]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Bellini: I Puritani [1835]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Bernstein: Candide [1956; rev. 1989]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem [probably 1502]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Couperin, L.: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher [c. 1652]
Couperin: Les Nations [1726]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini [probably early 1460s]
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40 [1852]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune" [1887]
Fuchs: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat, op. 102 [1914]
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor [published 1958]

Remaining on the 93rd tier:
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61 [1861]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Bax: Piano Quartet in One Movement [1906]
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #2, op. 72a [1805]
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2 [1820]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique" [1924]
Brahms: Rinaldo, op. 50 [1868]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1490]
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 [c. 1694]
Cherubini: Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor [1811]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pro Defunctis [16th cent.]
Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero [1948]
Dallapiccola: Three Questions with Two Answers [1962]
Delibes: Coppélia [1870]
Dufay: Ave regina caelorum [mid-1460s]
Duparc: La vie antérieure [1884; orch. 1913]
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit étoilée" [1978]
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 [1847]
Fauré: Ballade for Piano and Orchestra, op. 19 [1881]

Down 1 to the 94th tier:
Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor [1865]
Gershwin: Cuban Overture [1932]


----------



## Highwayman

Barati: Harpsichord Quartet [1964]


----------



## Highwayman

Baird: Four Essays [1958]


----------



## Highwayman

Vermeulen: String Quartet [1960-1]


----------



## Highwayman

Dopper: Symphony #2 in B minor "Scottish" [1904]


----------



## Highwayman

Pepping: Symphony #2 in F minor [1942]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd tier, part 2 and part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier (skipping the technically as-yet-non-existent 120th tier): 
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]
Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony [1934]
Donizetti: Anna Bolena [1830]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolatura di liuto [1584]
Gluck: Don Juan [1761]
Grainger: La Scandinavie for cello and piano [1902]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 13 [1867]
Hailstork: Symphony #2 [1998]
Heinichen: Flavio Crispo [1720]
Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]
Johnston: String Quartet #4 "Amazing Grace" [1973]
Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Liebermann: Flute Concerto, op. 39 [1992]
Lloyd: Cello Concerto in D minor [1997]
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) [1943]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]
Garayev: Symphony #3 [1964]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Gordon: Van Gogh [1991]
Gottschalk: Grande Fantaisie Triomphale sur l'Hymne National Brésilien (op. 69) [1869]
Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]
Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]
Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Hanson: Symphony #5 "Sinfonia Sacra", op. 43 [1955]
Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob. I/105 [1792]
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C [1769]
Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]
Holst, I.: String Quartet "Phantasy" [1928]
Ifukube: Lauda concertata for marimba and orchestra [1979]
Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor [1798]
Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 [c. 1815]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Levina: Piano Concerto #1 [1945]
Lloyd Webber, W: Aurora [1948]
Lyatoshynsky: String Quartet #3, op. 21 [1928]
Matthews: Symphony #9, op. 140 [2016]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
Méhul: Symphony #1 in G minor [1808-09]
Monk: Atlas [1991]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Damase: Concertino for piano and string orchestra [1991]
Davies: Guitar Sonata [1984]
Dean: Hamlet [2017]
De Meij: T-Bone Concerto [1996]
Denisov: Guitar Concerto [1991]
Dietrich: Symphony in D minor, op. 20 [1869]
Dohnányi: Concert Études (6), op. 28 [1916]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Eastman: Gay Guerilla [c. 1980]
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit [1899]
Eno: Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel [1975]
Escher: Sonata concertante for cello and piano [1943]
Esquivel: Missa Hortus conclusus [1613]
Ferneyhough: Missa brevis a 12 [1969]
Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]
Finnissy: Third String Quartet for string quartet and pre-recorded birdsong [2009]
Foote: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 32 [1893]
Foss: Piano Concerto #2 [1951, rev. 1953]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Fujikura: Bassoon Concerto [2012]
Gaos: Symphony #2 "En las montañas de Galicia" [1917-9]
Gernsheim: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 32 [1874]
Gershwin: Lullaby [1923]
Giuliani: Guitar Concerto #1 in A, op. 30 [1812]
Gjeilo: Dark Night of the Soul [2010]
Glass: The Photographer [1982]
Glazunov: Concert Waltz #2 in F for orchestra, op. 51 [1894]
Glinka: Kamarinskaya [1848]
Glonti: Symphonic Meditations for cello and orchestra [1977]
Godár: Mater [2006]
Goebbels: Hashirigaki [2000]
Goehr: String Quartet #3, op. 37 [1976]
Goetz: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 16 [1874]
Gosfield: The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory [1995]
Gould: Fall River Legend [1947]
Griffes: The White Peacock (for orchestra) [1919]
Gurney: In Flanders [1917]
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 [1947]
Harbison: Piano Trio #2 [2003]
Harrison, L.: Symphony #3 [1982]
Hartmann: Miserae [1934]
Harvey: Body Mandala [2006]
Harvey: Speakings [2008]
Hayashi: Viola Concerto "Elegia" [1995]
Higdon: Concerto 4-3 [2008]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Hosokawa: Autumn Wind [2011]
Howard: Violin Concerto [2015]
José, A.: Guitar Sonata [1933]
Joubert: Jane Eyre, op. 134 [1987-97]
Joubert: St. Mark Passion, op. 180 [2015]
Kagel: Anagrama [1958]
Kalkbrenner: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 61 [1823]
Kancheli: Amao Omi [2005]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Karg-Elert: Chorale Improvisations (66), op. 65 [1906-8]
Klughardt: Wind Quintet in C, op. 79 [c. 1898]
Kodály: Theatre Overture, K. 13 [before 1928]
Krenek: String Quartet #8, op. 233 [1980]
Kulenty: A Cradle Song [1993]
Kummer/Schubert, François: 2 Duos Concertans for Violin and Cello [c. 1834]
Lachenmann: Pression [1969]
Lachner: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 52 "Passionata" [1835]
Lajtha: Symphony #1, op. 24 [1936]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Lekeu: String Quartet in G [1888]
Liebermann: Piano Concerto #2 [1992]
Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]
Lloyd: Symphony #8 [1961]
Lyatoshynsky: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 26 [1935-36]
MacMillan: Symphony #3 "Silence" [2002]
Mägi: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1953]
Malipiero: Symphony #1 "In quattro tempi, come le quattro stagioni" [1933]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #7 "Scènes alsaciennes" [1882]
Mathias: Symphony #2 "Summer Music", op. 90 [1983]
Mathieu: Scènes (4) de ballet [1938-45]
Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248 [1944]
Mosolov: Piano Concerto #1 [1926-1927]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Fung: Violin Concerto #1 [2010-2011]
Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield [2014]
Harris: Symphony #11 [1967]


----------



## Highwayman

Schoeck: Concerto for Horn and String Orchestra, op. 65 [1951]


----------



## adinfinitum

Blomdahl: Symphony #3 "Facetter" [1950]


----------



## Nereffid

Martin: Piano Concerto #1 [1934]


----------



## Highwayman

Martinů: Clarinet Sonatina, H. 356 [1956]


----------



## Highwayman

Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #3, op. 47 "Dalarapsodi" [1931]


----------



## science

Ešenvalds: Amazing Grace [2004]


----------



## Highwayman

Rzewski: Whangdoodles [1990]


----------



## pjang23

Request: Could you edit the entry of Bach's Cantata 208?

Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (the Hunting Cantata), including "Sheep May Safely Graze" [1713]


----------



## Highwayman

Pousseur: Paysages Planétaires [2000]


----------



## Nereffid

Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]


----------



## Nereffid

Copland: Violin Sonata [1943]


----------



## Highwayman

Weigl, K.: String Quartet #5 in G, op. 31 [1933]


----------



## Highwayman

Molique: Flute Concerto in D minor, op. 69 [1824, rev. 1863]


----------



## science

I'm making the list of works to add to our lowest tier. This will take me a day or two or eight, but here are the additions up through page 70 of this thread:

Adigezalov: Piano Concerto #4 [1994]

Anderson, J.: American Choruses (4) [2004]

Andreae: Flute Quartet, op. 43 [c. 1942]

Atterberg: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 39 [1937]



Nereffid said:


> Avison: Concerti Grossi after Scarlatti [1744]


Babbitt: Sheer Pluck (Composition for Guitar) [1984]

Bach, C. P. E.: Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Wq. 240, H. 777 [1787]

Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931]

Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op. 112 [1815]

Bliss: Metamorphic Variations [1972]

Bologne: String Quartets (6), op. 1 [c. 1770]

Boulanger, L.: D'un soir triste [1918]

Brandl: Symphony in D, op. 25 [1803]

Britten: Folk song arrangements, volumes 1-6 [1943-1961]

Britten: The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, op. 35 [1945]

Bryars: String Quartet #1 "Between the National and the Bristol" [1985]



adinfinitum said:


> Bruch: String Octet in B-flat [1920]


Chin: Rocaná [2008]

Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé [1540s]

Dallapiccola: Ciaccona, Intermezzo e Adagio for Solo Cello [1945]

Daugherty: Deus Ex Machina [2007]

Danyel: Songs for the Lute, Viol and Voice [1606]



Highwayman said:


> Denisov: The Sun of Incas [1964]


Dubois: Les Sept Paroles du Christ [1867]

Dvořák: String Quartet #4 in E minor, B. 19 [1870]



Highwayman said:


> Eötvös: Violin Concerto #2 "DoReMi" [2012]


Escher: Clarinet Trio [1978]

Fauré: Pénélope [1907-13]

Freeman: Under the Arching Heavens - A Requiem [2018]

Françaix: Clarinet Concerto [1967-8]

Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 3 [1595]

Gombert: Je prens congie



Highwayman said:


> Guerrero: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1566, rev. 1582]


Handel: Susanna, HWV 66 [1749]

Harris: Concerto for Piano, Clarinet and String Quartet [1926, rev. 1927-8]

Harrison, L.: Suite for Symphonic Strings [1960]

Henze: String Quartet #4 [1976]

Henze: String Quartet #5 [1976]

Herzogenberg: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 43 [1883]

Hétu: Suite for Guitar, op. 41 [1986]

Hill: String Quartet #2 in G minor "A Maori Legend in Four Scenes" [1907-11]

Hindemith: String Quartet #1 in C, op. 2 [1915]

Holloway: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1990]

Holmboe: Trio for Recorder, Cello and Harpsichord, op. 133 [1977]



Nereffid said:


> Holten: Handel with Care (Variations on Darwin) [2009]





pjang23 said:


> Hummel: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, WoO 5 [1808]


Isaac: Quis dabit capiti meo aquam [1492]

Ives: Set #1 for chamber orchestra [1912]

Jacob, V. G.: Missa Dei Filii, op. 2 [1725]

Janequin: Le chant des oiseaux [1529]

Jensen: Erotikon, op. 44 [1872]

Kagel: An Tasten [1977]

Kagel: Serenade [1994-95]

Kodallı: Piano Quintet, op. 23 [1971]

Korngold: String Quartet #1 in A, op. 16 [1921-1923]

Korte: Piano Sonata [1953]

Lange, S. (Jr.): Organ Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 50 [1887]

Lizée: Hitchcock Études [2010]

Lobo, A.: Missa Maria Magdalene [1602]

Maconchy: Clarinet concertino #1 [1945]

Maderna: Grande Aulodia [1970]

McEwen: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor "Solway" [1911]



Highwayman said:


> Myaskovsky: String Quartet #11 in E-flat, op. 67/2 "Reminiscences" [1945]


Myaskovsky: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 23 [1923]

Nielsen: Chaconne, op. 32 [1916]

Novák: South Bohemian Suite, op. 64 [1937]

Obrecht: Salve crux

Onslow: Wind Quintet in F, op. 81 [1850]

Pärt: Sarah Was Ninety Years Old [1977, rev. 1990]

Paumann: Mit ganczem Willen [1452]

Perle: Transcendental Modulations [1993]

Pickard: String Quartet #4 [1997-8]

Power: Missa Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]

Price: Violin Concerto #1 in D [1939]



adinfinitum said:


> Reger: Sinfonietta, op. 90 [1904-1905]


Reger: String Sextet in F, op. 118 [1910]

Rosenberg: Symphony #5 "Örtagårdsmästaren" [1944]



Nereffid said:


> Ruehr: Cloud Atlas [2011]


Sallinen: The Palace Rhapsody, op. 72 [1996]

Schafer: Wild Bird [1999]

Schlegel: Violin Sonata in G, op. 34 [1910]

Schreker: Der Wind [1909]

Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]

Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D. 943, op. 119 [1828]

Schubert: Variations on a Theme of Hüttenbrenner, D. 576 [1817]

Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A minor, op. 80 [1902]

Stenhammar: Sentimental Romances (2), op. 28 [1910]

Sterkel: Symphony in D, op. 35 #1 [1792]

Strauss, R.: Aus Italien, op. 16 [1886]

Suk: About Mother, op. 28 [1907]

Taïra: Aiolos [1989]

Telemann: Overture in G, TWV 55:G10, "Burlesque de Quixotte"



Nereffid said:


> Terterian: Symphony #8 [1989]


Tishchenko: To My Brother, op. 98 [1986]

Thalberg: L'art du chant appliqué au piano, op. 70 [1853-63]

Thorvaldsdottir: In the Light of Air [2014]



Highwayman said:


> Veress: Diptych for Wind Quintet [1968]


Vierk: Words Fail Me [2005]

Weir: Storm [1997]



adinfinitum said:


> Wetz: String Quartet #2 in E minor [1923]


Widmann: String Quartet #3 "Hunting Quartet" [2003]

Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 14 [1852]

Wuorinen: Trio for Bass Instruments [1981]

Xenakis: À l'île de Gorée [1986]

Ysaÿe: Poème Nocturne for violin, cello, and orchestra, op. 29 [1927]

Zilcher: Wind Quintet in A, op. 91 "Vier Jahreszeiten" [1941]


----------



## Highwayman

Hassler: Missa super Dixit Maria [1599]


----------



## Highwayman

Lim: The Heart's Ear [1997]


----------



## Highwayman

Pauset: Canons (8) for Oboe d'amore and ensemble [1998]


----------



## adinfinitum

Casella: Elegia eroica, op. 29 [1914]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd, tier, part 4 (which concluded back on July 1) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier: 
Murail: Le Lac [2001]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Roslavets: Violin Sonata #2 [1917]
Rossini: Semiramide [1823]
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Roslavets: Piano Sonata #2 [1916]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #2 [1923-1924]
Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477 [1785]
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2 [1982]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens [1887]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Ranjbaran: Persian Trilogy [1991-2000]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain [1984]
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]
Risset: Songes [1979]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]
Perosi: Missa Secunda Pontificalis [1906]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite,..." [1987]
Rubinstein: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 96 [1874]
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles [1891]
Satie: Sarabandes [1887]
Rheinberger: Nonet in E-flat, op. 139 [1884]
Rósza: Viola Concerto, op. 37 [1979]
Nielsen, L.: Babelstarnet (The Tower of Babel), op. 35 [1912-14]
Nystedt: Immortal Bach [1988]
Onslow: Nonet in A minor, op. 77a [1848]
Pejačević: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 35 [1913]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #2 [1924]
Robin: Vulcano [2009]
Rochberg: Imago Mundi [1973]
Rorem: String Quartet #4 [1994]
Saint-Saëns: Marche Heroique, op. 34 [1870]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K 322 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B-flat, K 545 [18th century]
Murail: Territoires de l'Oubli [1977]
Noskowski: Symphony #2 in C minor "Elegiac" [1879]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]
Orff: De temporum fine comoedia (A Play on the End of Time) [1972; rev. 1979]
Perle: Wind Quintet #4 [1984]
Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]
Reich: Triple Quartet [1999]
Respighi: Metamorphoseon [1930]
Rihm: Styx und Lethe, for cello and orchestra [1997-1998]
Roth: Songs in Time of War [2006]
Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G, op. 168 [1921]
Saygun: Etudes (10) on Aksak Rhythms, op. 38 [1964]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15 [1902]
Quantz: Flute Concerto #193 in A minor, QV 5:236 [c. 1753]


----------



## Highwayman

Ferneyhough: Renvoi / Shards [2010]


----------



## Nereffid

Harrison, L: Largo Ostinato [1937]


----------



## Scrabbler

Bach (possibly attributed Bach, C.P.E.): Sonata in G minor, BWV 1020 [18th century]
Chopin: Écossaises (3), op. 72/3 [1826] 
Haydn: Piano Sonata #38 in F, Hob. XVI/23 [1773]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #12 in F, K. 332 [1783]
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7 [1835]
Schumann: Allegro in B minor, op. 8 [1831]
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), op. 5 [1893]


----------



## Highwayman

Golubev: Harp Quintet in C minor, op. 39 [1953]


----------



## science

A long, long time ago (ending on June 18) we voted on the 63rd tier. I've never published the results of that until today. Here they are:

Our votes on the 63rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 61st tier: 
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111 [1947]

To move up 1 to the 62nd tier: 
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 [1894]
Bach: Cantata #211 "Schweigt stille, plaudert nicht" (Coffee Cantata) [c. 1734]
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore [1832]
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé [probably 1450s]
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78 [1877]
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena [before 1476]
Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108 [1857]
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto [1970]
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3 in E minor, op. 57 "Epica" [1938]
Messiaen: L'Ascension [1933]
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81 [1949]
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs) [1584]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19 [1917]
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore" [1872]
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58 [1909]

To remain on the 63rd tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" [13th cent.]
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière" [1845]
Carter: Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei [1996]
Delius: Florida Suite [1887]
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" [1946]
Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi [1937]
Moeran: String Quartet #1 in A minor [1921]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478 [1785]
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring" [1782]
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 [1783]
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann) [1881]
Rameau: Castor et Pollux [1737]
Schnittke: Requiem [1975]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 [1905]
Schuman: Symphony #3 [1941]
Stravinsky: Les Noces (The Wedding) [1923]
Ten Holt: Canto Ostinato [1976]
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah, ZWV 53 [1722]

To move down 1 to the 64th tier:
Glass: Aguas da Amazonia [1999]

That was a hard-fought tier, too, at both ends but especially at the bottom end. The +1 votes made a lot of difference.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 122nd, tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier: 
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Schumann: Romances (3), op. 28 [1839]
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes [1989]
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" [1990]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Varèse: Octandre [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Walton: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1947]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

To move up 1 to the 121st tier: 
Schäfer, D.: Piano Quintet in D-flat, op. 5 [1901]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]
Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]
Schubert: Fierrabras, D. 796 [1823]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 56, including "Frühlingsfeier" [1906]
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans [1879]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Ventadorn: Ab joi et ab joven m'apais [12th cent.]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Żeleński: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 61 [c. 1907]

To remain on the 122nd tier: 
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in C, K 132 [18th century]
Schmitt: À Tour d'Anches, op. 97 [1939-43]
Schumann: Novelettes (8), op. 21 [1838]
Sciarrino: Luci mie traditrici [1996-1998]
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C [1914]
Sheng: Nanking! Nanking! [1999]
Shore: Cello Concerto "Mythic Gardens" [2012]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Skempton: Lento [1990]
Sköld: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 40 [1941]
Soper: IPSA DIXIT [2010-16]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 26 [1808-9]
Spohr: Symphony #6 in G, op. 116 "Historical" [1839]
Stanchinsky: Canon-Preludes (4) for piano [1913-14]
Stanford: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 73 [1899]
Stockhausen: Refrain [1959]
Stockhausen: Telemusik [1966]
Strauss, J. II: Der Zigeunerbaron (The Gypsy Baron) [1885]
Strauss, R.: Songs (2), op. 44, including "Notturno" [1899]
Suk: String Quartet #2, op. 31 [1911]
Tansman: Symphony #5 in D [1942]
Thieriot: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat [1897]
Thompson: Frostiana: Seven Country Songs [1959]
Thuille: Sextet for Piano and Winds in B-flat, op. 6 [1888]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Tormis: Laulusild (Bridge of Song) [1981]
Vaughan Williams: Sir John in Love [1928]
Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600]
Vinci: Catone in Utica [1728]
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments [1995]
Wallen: Cello Concerto [2007]
Webern: Das Augenlicht, op. 26 [1935]
Weir: The Welcome Arrival of Rain [2002]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A, Weiss SW 12 [by 1750]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Whitacre: Cloudburst [1995]
Wolfe: Lad [2007]
Wölfl: Piano Sonata in C minor, op. 25 [1805]

To move down 1 to the 123rd tier:
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 34th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 32nd tier: 
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain) [1915]

To move up 1 to the 33rd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" [probably 1707]
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" [1731]
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46 [1880]
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices [c. 1595]
Chopin: Mazurkas [1825-1849]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35 "Marche funèbre" [1839]
Dvořák: String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American" [1893]
Fauré: Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50 [1887]
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata" [1923]
Ravel: La Valse [1920]

To remain on the 34th tier: 
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 [1907]
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75 [1680]
Debussy: Arabesques (2) for piano, L 66 [1888-91]
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116 [1910]
Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24 [1880]
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 [1910]
Feldman: Rothko Chapel [1971]
Haas, G. F.: limited approximations [2010]
Martinů: Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271 [1938]
Satie: Gymnopédies [1888]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1979]
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42 [1942]
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905" [1957]
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" [1938]
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49 [1880]
Webern: Movements (5) for String Quartet, op. 5 [1909]

To move down 1 to the 35th tier:
Stockhausen: Gruppen [1957]


----------



## science

My apologies! I'd miscalculated the results because I'd forgotten that I'd adjusted the count from each tier to be 10 works up 2 tiers and 10 works up 1 tier. Here are the correct results:

Thanks to a set of interesting ties, our votes on the 93rd tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 91st tier (there is no change here): 
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Glass: Glassworks [1982]
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima" [1985]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Haydn: Symphony #7 in C "Le Midi" [1761]
Higdon: Violin Concerto [2008]
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi [1521]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]

To move up 1 to the 92nd tier: 
Haas, G. F.: Hyperion [2006]
Handel: Apollo e Dafne, HWV 122 [1710]
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione [1938]
Ives: String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army" [1896]
Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag [1899]
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas [1700]
Langgaard: String Quartet #2, BVN 145 [1918; rev. 1931]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]

To remain on the 93rd tier: 
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 [1952]
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" [1996]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4 [1993]
Handel: Agrippina, HWV 6 [1709-10]
Haydn: Symphony #52 in C minor [1771-2]
Hindemith: String Quartet #4, op. 22 [1921]
Holst: First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1 [1909]
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra [1878]
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments [1966]
Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259 [1850]
Liszt: Via Crucis, S.53 [1879]

To move down 1 to the 94th tier (no change here either):
Hovhaness: The Prayer of Saint Gregory [1946]


----------



## Highwayman

Schulhoff: Flute Sonata [1927]


----------



## science

Here are the works I will add to the lowest tier soon:

Adigezalov: Piano Concerto #4 [1994]

Anderson, J.: American Choruses (4) [2004]

Andreae: Flute Quartet, op. 43 [c. 1942]

Atterberg: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 39 [1937]

Avison: Concerti Grossi after Scarlatti [1744]

Babbitt: Sheer Pluck (Composition for Guitar) [1984]



Highwayman said:


> Bacevičius: Piano Concerto #4, op. 67 "Symphonie Concertante" [1962]





Highwayman said:


> Bacewicz: Trio for Oboe, Harp and Percussion [1965]





pjang23 said:


> Bach: Cantata #23 "Cantata Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn" [1723]
> Bach: Cantata #60 "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort" [1723]


Bach, C. P. E.: Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Wq. 240, H. 777 [1787]



Highwayman said:


> Badings: Symphony #12 "Symphonic Sound Figures" [1964]


Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931]

Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op. 112 [1815]

Bliss: Metamorphic Variations [1972]

Bologne: String Quartets (6), op. 1 [c. 1770]

Boulanger, L.: D'un soir triste [1918]



pjang23 said:


> Brahms: Songs (9), op. 32, including "Wie bist du, meine Königin" [1864]
> Brahms: Songs (8), op. 59, including "Regenlied" and "Dein blaues Auge" [1870-3]


Brandl: Symphony in D, op. 25 [1803]

Britten: Folk song arrangements, volumes 1-6 [1943-1961]

Britten: The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, op. 35 [1945]



adinfinitum said:


> Britten: String Quartet #3, op. 94 [1975]


Bryars: String Quartet #1 "Between the National and the Bristol" [1985]

Bruch: String Octet in B-flat [1920]



Nereffid said:


> Carulli: Serenade in A for two guitars, op. 96/1 [1815]





Highwayman said:


> Caurroy: Fantasies (42) [before 1610]


Chin: Rocaná [2008]



Highwayman said:


> Chopin: Fantasy on Polish Airs in A, op. 13 [1828]





Highwayman said:


> Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 4 [1694]


Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé [1540s]

Dallapiccola: Ciaccona, Intermezzo e Adagio for Solo Cello [1945]

Daugherty: Deus Ex Machina [2007]

Danyel: Songs for the Lute, Viol and Voice [1606]

Denisov: The Sun of Incas [1964]



Nereffid said:


> Djordjević: FAIL [2010]





pjang23 said:


> Dohnányi: Suite in the Olden Style, op. 24 [1913]


Dubois: Les Sept Paroles du Christ [1867]

Dvořák: String Quartet #4 in E minor, B. 19 [1870]

Eötvös: Violin Concerto #2 "DoReMi" [2012]



adinfinitum said:


> Enescu: Chamber Symphony in E, op. 33 [1954]


Escher: Clarinet Trio [1978]



Highwayman said:


> Eshpai: Symphony #7 [1991]





Nereffid said:


> Falla: Homenaje, "Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy" [1920]





pjang23 said:


> Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 2, including "Dans les ruines d'une abbaye" [1866,1870]
> Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 87, including "Le plus doux chemin" [1904]


Fauré: Pénélope [1907-13]

Freeman: Under the Arching Heavens - A Requiem [2018]

Françaix: Clarinet Concerto [1967-8]



Highwayman said:


> Garayev: Violin Concerto [1967]


Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 3 [1595]

Gombert: Je prens congie



Highwayman said:


> Granados: Escenas Románticas [1904]





Highwayman said:


> Guarnieri: String Quartet #3 [1962]


Guerrero: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1566, rev. 1582]

Handel: Susanna, HWV 66 [1749]

Harris: Concerto for Piano, Clarinet and String Quartet [1926, rev. 1927-8]

Harrison, L.: Suite for Symphonic Strings [1960]



Nereffid said:


> Hasse: Requiem in E flat [1764]


Henze: String Quartet #4 [1976]

Henze: String Quartet #5 [1976]

Herzogenberg: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 43 [1883]

Hétu: Suite for Guitar, op. 41 [1986]

Hill: String Quartet #2 in G minor "A Maori Legend in Four Scenes" [1907-11]

Hindemith: String Quartet #1 in C, op. 2 [1915]

Holloway: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1990]

Holmboe: Trio for Recorder, Cello and Harpsichord, op. 133 [1977]

Holten: Handel with Care (Variations on Darwin) [2009]



Highwayman said:


> Huber, K.: Chamber Concerto "Intarsi" [1993]


Hummel: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, WoO 5 [1808]

Isaac: Quis dabit capiti meo aquam [1492]

Ives: Set #1 for chamber orchestra [1912]

Jacob, V. G.: Missa Dei Filii, op. 2 [1725]

Janequin: Le chant des oiseaux [1529]

Jensen: Erotikon, op. 44 [1872]

Kagel: An Tasten [1977]

Kagel: Serenade [1994-95]



Highwayman said:


> Kalomiris: Symphony #3 "Palamiki" [1955]





Highwayman said:


> Klebe: Die Zwitschermaschine, op. 7 [1949-50]


Kodallı: Piano Quintet, op. 23 [1971]

Korngold: String Quartet #1 in A, op. 16 [1921-1923]

Korte: Piano Sonata [1953]



Highwayman said:


> Kurtág: Songs of Despair and Sorrow, op. 18 [1980-94]


Lange, S. (Jr.): Organ Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 50 [1887]



Nereffid said:


> Larcher: Mumien [2002]





Highwayman said:


> Larsson: A Winter's Tale, op. 18 [1937-8]


Lizée: Hitchcock Études [2010]

Lobo, A.: Missa Maria Magdalene [1602]

Maconchy: Clarinet concertino #1 [1945]

Maderna: Grande Aulodia [1970]

McEwen: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor "Solway" [1911]

Myaskovsky: String Quartet #11 in E-flat, op. 67/2 "Reminiscences" [1945]

Myaskovsky: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 23 [1923]

Nielsen: Chaconne, op. 32 [1916]

Novák: South Bohemian Suite, op. 64 [1937]

Obrecht: Salve crux

Onslow: Wind Quintet in F, op. 81 [1850]



Highwayman said:


> Panufnik, A.: Bassoon Concerto [1985]


Pärt: Sarah Was Ninety Years Old [1977, rev. 1990]

Paumann: Mit ganczem Willen [1452]

Perle: Transcendental Modulations [1993]



adinfinitum said:


> Pettersson: Symphony #9 [1970]


Pickard: String Quartet #4 [1997-8]



Highwayman said:


> Pijper: Wind Quintet [1928-9]


Power: Missa Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]

Price: Violin Concerto #1 in D [1939]



Highwayman said:


> Prokofiev: Sonata for Two Violins in C, op. 56 [1932]


Reger: Sinfonietta, op. 90 [1904-1905]

Reger: String Sextet in F, op. 118 [1910]



Highwayman said:


> Revueltas: String Quartet #4 "Música de feria" [1932]





Highwayman said:


> Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata [1952]


Seems impossible that we wouldn't have a work like this at this point, but there it is. Nice find!

Rosenberg: Symphony #5 "Örtagårdsmästaren" [1944]

Ruehr: Cloud Atlas [2011]



Nereffid said:


> Saariaho: Nuits, adieux [1991]





adinfinitum said:


> Sabaneyev: Sonata for Violin, Cello, and Piano, op. 20 [1924]


Sallinen: The Palace Rhapsody, op. 72 [1996]

Schafer: Wild Bird [1999]

Schlegel: Violin Sonata in G, op. 34 [1910]



Highwayman said:


> Schmidt: Quintet #2 in B-flat [1932]


Schreker: Der Wind [1909]

Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]



pjang23 said:


> Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]


Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D. 943, op. 119 [1828]



pjang23 said:


> Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D. 300 [c. 1816-21]


Schubert: Variations on a Theme of Hüttenbrenner, D. 576 [1817]



pjang23 said:


> Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D. 768 [1823]





pjang23 said:


> Schumann: Belsatzar, op. 57 [1840]
> Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart [1852]
> Schumann: Gesänge (4), op. 142, including "Mein Wagen rollet langsam" [1840]
> Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge III, op. 77, including "Aufträge" [1841-50]
> Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge (5), op. 127, including "Dein Angesicht so lieb und schön" [1850-1]
> Schumann: Romanzen und Balladen II, op. 49, including "Die beiden Grenadiere" [1840]





Highwayman said:


> Searle: 2 Practical Cats [1953]





Nereffid said:


> Shaw: Narrow Sea [2017]


Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A minor, op. 80 [1902]

Stenhammar: Sentimental Romances (2), op. 28 [1910]

Sterkel: Symphony in D, op. 35 #1 [1792]



Nereffid said:


> Strauss, F.: Nocturno, op. 7


Strauss, R.: Aus Italien, op. 16 [1886]



adinfinitum said:


> Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet [1920]


Suk: About Mother, op. 28 [1907]

Taïra: Aiolos [1989]

Telemann: Overture in G, TWV 55:G10, "Burlesque de Quixotte"



Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Partie polonaise in B for two lutes, TWV 39:1


Terterian: Symphony #8 [1989]

Tishchenko: To My Brother, op. 98 [1986]

Thalberg: L'art du chant appliqué au piano, op. 70 [1853-63]

Thorvaldsdottir: In the Light of Air [2014]



Nereffid said:


> Tippett: The Rose Lake [1993]





Nereffid said:


> Tormis: The Bishop and the Pagan [1992]


Veress: Diptych for Wind Quintet [1968]

Vierk: Words Fail Me [2005]



Nereffid said:


> Weber: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 11 [1810]


Weir: Storm [1997]

Wetz: String Quartet #2 in E minor [1923]

Widmann: String Quartet #3 "Hunting Quartet" [2003]

Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 14 [1852]

Wuorinen: Trio for Bass Instruments [1981]

Xenakis: À l'île de Gorée [1986]



Portamento said:


> Xenakis: Persephassa [1975]


Ysaÿe: Poème Nocturne for violin, cello, and orchestra, op. 29 [1927]



Highwayman said:


> Zelenka: Requiem in C minor, ZWV 45 [c. 1737]


Zilcher: Wind Quintet in A, op. 91 "Vier Jahreszeiten" [1941]

Not yet alphabetized:



Highwayman said:


> Golubev: Harp Quintet in C minor, op. 39 [1953]





Nereffid said:


> Harrison, L: Largo Ostinato [1937]





Highwayman said:


> Ferneyhough: Renvoi / Shards [2010]





adinfinitum said:


> Casella: Elegia eroica, op. 29 [1914]





Highwayman said:


> Pauset: Canons (8) for Oboe d'amore and ensemble [1998]





Highwayman said:


> Lim: The Heart's Ear [1997]





Highwayman said:


> Hassler: Missa super Dixit Maria [1599]





Highwayman said:


> Molique: Flute Concerto in D minor, op. 69 [1824, rev. 1863]





Highwayman said:


> Weigl, K.: String Quartet #5 in G, op. 31 [1933]





adinfinitum said:


> Blomdahl: Symphony #3 "Facetter" [1950]





Highwayman said:


> Pepping: Symphony #2 in F minor [1942]





Highwayman said:


> Dopper: Symphony #2 in B minor "Scottish" [1904]





Highwayman said:


> Baird: Four Essays [1958]





Highwayman said:


> Barati: Harpsichord Quartet [1964]





Highwayman said:


> Vermeulen: String Quartet [1960-1]





Highwayman said:


> Schoeck: Concerto for Horn and String Orchestra, op. 65 [1951]





Nereffid said:


> Martin: Piano Concerto #1 [1934]





Highwayman said:


> Martinů: Clarinet Sonatina, H. 356 [1956]





Highwayman said:


> Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #3, op. 47 "Dalarapsodi" [1931]





science said:


> Ešenvalds: Amazing Grace [2004]





Highwayman said:


> Rzewski: Whangdoodles [1990]





Highwayman said:


> Pousseur: Paysages Planétaires [2000]





Nereffid said:


> Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]





Nereffid said:


> Copland: Violin Sonata [1943]





Scrabbler said:


> Bach (possibly attributed Bach, C.P.E.): Sonata in G minor, BWV 1020 [18th century]
> Chopin: Écossaises (3), op. 72/3 [1826]
> Haydn: Piano Sonata #38 in F, Hob. XVI/23 [1773]
> Mozart: Piano Sonata #12 in F, K. 332 [1783]
> Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7 [1835]
> Schumann: Allegro in B minor, op. 8 [1831]
> Sibelius: Impromptus (6), op. 5 [1893]





Highwayman said:


> Schulhoff: Flute Sonata [1927]


I'll let myself add a few too:

Bacewicz: String Quartet #3 [1947]
Bax: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Bax: String Quartet #3 [1936] 
Bridge: String Quartet #3, H.175 [1927]
Hindemith: String Quartet #3 in C [1920]
Hindemith: String Quartet #5 [1923]
Martinů: String Quartet #3 [1929]
Martinů: String Quartet #5 [1938]


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> What do you guys think on merging L'Orgue Mystique into a single entry? I don`t think there is a substantial difference between the three parts.


I've merged them.


----------



## science

I still need to check most of the new additions to make sure they aren't already on our list, but assuming I don't find any, we now how 750 works on our lowest tier, and we'll split it at some point.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 48th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 46th tier: 
Poulenc: Gloria [1959]

To move up 1 to the 47th tier: 
Brahms: String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67 [1876]
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat, op. 20 [1890]
Copland: Clarinet Concerto [1949]
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess [1935]
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55 [1895]
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82 [1904]
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Eurydice) [1762, 1774]
Gounod: Faust [1859]
Haydn: Mass #13 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/13 "Schöpfungsmesse" ("Creation Mass") [1801]
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro [1594]
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp [1910]
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1 [1930]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453 [1784]
Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135 [1969]
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale) [1918]
Takemitsu: Requiem for String Orchestra [1957]
Taneyev: Piano Quartet in E, op. 20 [1906]

To remain on the 48th tier: 
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5 [1898]
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G [1787]
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87 [1800]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459 [1784]
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" [1786]
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes [1736]
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55 [1908]
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor [1903]

To move down 1 to the 49th tier:
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" [1784]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 121st tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier: 
Adams: City Noir [2009]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Andrée: Piano Trio in #2 G minor [1887]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #6 in F, BWV 1057 (transcription of BWV 1049)
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens [1811]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Berio: points on the curve to find... [1974]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]
Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre [1869-70]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]

To move up 1 to the 120th tier: 
Aho: Contrabassoon Concerto [2005]
Alfvén: Bergakungen, op. 37 [1916-23]
Aulin, T.: Violin Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Bacewicz: Concerto for String Orchestra [1948]
Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]
Bazzini: La Ronde des Lutins, op. 25 [1852]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]
Beethoven: Ah! perfido, op. 65 [1796]
Beethoven: Andante Favori, WoO 57 [1804]
Berger, W.: Clarinet Trio in G minor, op. 94 [1903]
Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]
Bliss: Checkmate [1937]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boulez: Domaines [1961-8]
Brahms: Motets (2), op. 74, including "Warum ist das Licht gegeben dem Mühseligen?" [1863,77]
Burgon: Nunc dimittis [1979]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Les Guitares bien tempérées, op. 199 [1962]
Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #1 in G minor, op. 11 [1880]
Chavez: Sinfonia de Antigona (Symphony #1) [1933]
Cherubini: Symphony in D [1815]
Connesson: Flammenschrift [2012]
Daugherty: Fire and Blood [2003]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Dutilleux: Oboe Sonata [1947]

To remain on the 121st tier: 
Aguila: Conga for orchestra, op. 43 [1994]
Alvars: Harp Concerto in G minor, op. 81 [1842]
Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626]
Arnell: Symphony #5 "The Gorilla" [1955-57]
Arutiunian: Trumpet Concerto in A-flat [1950]
Asencio: String Quartet in F "Homenaje a los cinco" [1932]
Atterberg: Ballad without words, op. 56 [1958]
Auster: Piano Concerto in G, op. 18 [1952]
Babbitt: Concerti for Orchestra [2004]
Babbitt: Occasional Variations for synthesized tape [1971]
Benda, F: Flute Concerto in E minor [18th century]
Berio: Sequenza II for harp [1963]
Berio: Sequenza III for solo voice [1966]
Bernstein: On the Town (including the Three Dance Episodes) [1944]
Billone: OM.ON [2015]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521 [c. 1790]
Bodley: Symphony #2 "I Have Loved the Lands of Ireland" [1980]
Bonis: Flute Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 64 [1904]
Bosmans: Piano Concertino [1928]
Boulez: Le visage nuptial [1947, rev. 1951 and 1989]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #2 "Lisboa", op. 11 [1947]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #3 "To Elisa de Sousa Pedroso" [1954]
Brahms: Sets (2) of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]
Britten: Soirées Musicales, op. 9 [1936]
Busoni: Sonatina Seconda [1912]
Cardew: Thälmann Variations [1974]
Carreño, I.: Margariteña, Glosa sinfónica [1954]
Carwithen: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1948]
Chaminade: Piano Trio #2 in A minor, op. 34 [1886]
Chopin: Rondo à la mazur in F, op. 5 [1826]
Cimarosa: Il matrimonio segreto [1792]
Clyne: The Violin [2014]
Coates, G.: Symphony #15 "Homage to Mozart" [2005]
Corigliano: The Mannheim Rocket [2000]
Creston: Saxophone Concerto, op. 26 [1941]
Damase: Flute Concerto [1992]
Daugherty: Tales of Hemingway [2015]
Davies: Symphony #5 [1994]
Dean: Vexations and Devotions [2005]
Diepenbrock: Hymne An die Nacht [1899]
Ding: Long March Symphony [1962]
Dohnányi: Cello Sonata in B-flat minor, op. 8 [1899]
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda [1835]
Dove: Tobias and the Angel [1999]
Draeseke: Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat, op. 48 [1888]
Dunhill: Symphony in A minor [1916]
Duruflé: Dances (3) for orchestra, op. 6 [1932]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]

To move down 1 to the 122nd tier:
Dobrzyński: Piano Concerto in A-flat, op. 2 [1824]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 93rd tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 91st tier: 
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Massenet: Manon [1882]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte [1950]
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165 [1773]
Murail: Winter Fragments [2000]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]

To move up 1 to the 92nd tier: 
Lully: Armide, LWV 71 [1686]
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 [1955]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas [1553]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Pärt: Für Alina [1976]
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations [1978]
Saariaho: Flute Concerto "L'aile du songe" (The Wing of the Dream) [2001]

To remain on the 93rd tier: 
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied [1878-80]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor [1823]
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité [1969]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301 [1778]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali [1596]
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 [1910]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Peterson-Berger: Frösöblomster I, op. 16 [1896]
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds" [1975]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #3 in C, op. 32 [1873; 2nd version 1886]
Roussel: Symphony #4 in A, op. 53 [1934]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18 [1863]

To move down 1 to the 94th tier:
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" [2008]


----------



## Highwayman

Borgstrøm: Die Nacht der Toten, op. 16 [1905]


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> Borgstrøm: Die Nacht der Toten, op. 16 [1905]


I've just gone ahead and added this.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 80th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 78th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #16 in G, op. 31/1 [1802]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]

To move up 1 to the 79th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Copland: Billy the Kid [1938]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 [1950]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Enescu: Symphony #3 in C, op. 21 [1918]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Schnittke: Concerto for Mixed Chorus (Choir Concerto) [1985]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1838]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To remain on the 80th tier: 
Adams: The Chairman Dances [1985]
Alfven: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 39 "Fran Havsbandet" [1918]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183 [1776]
Bach: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013 [1717-1723?]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7 [1798]
Bernstein: Serenade after Plato's Symposium [1954]
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic" [1927]
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra [1951]
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India" [1936]
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 [1898]
Dutilleux: Piano Sonata [1948]
Froberger: Tombeau on the Death of M. Blancrocher in C minor, FbWV 632 [mid-17th century]
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 [1965]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 [1917]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #53 in E minor Hob. XVI/34 [1778 or earlier]
Janáček: Violin Sonata [1914]
Juon: Rhapsodie (Piano Quartet #1 in D minor), op. 37 [1907]
Koechlin: Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65 [1919]
Kreisler: Liebesleid [1905]
Kurtág: Stele, op. 33 [1994]
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" [1954]
Martinů: Piano Trio #2 in D minor, H. 327 [1950]
Medtner: Piano Quintet in C [1949]
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo [1736]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 [1929/1947]
Raff: Piano Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 202/2 [1876]
Rautavaara: Symphony #3 [1960]
Respighi: Gli Uccelli (The Birds) [1928]
Saariaho: Notes on Light [2006]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92 [1892]
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor [1895]
Schumann: Stücke (5) im Volkston (Five Pieces in a Popular Style) for cello and piano, op. 102 [1849]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 [1913]
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka [1921]
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D, op. 22 [1908]
Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra [1896]
Various: Medici Codex [1518]
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder [1858]
Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanze (Invitation to the Dance), op. 65 [1819]
Wellesz: Symphony #5, op. 75 [1956]
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch [1891, 1896]

To move down 1 to the 81st tier:
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1, H. 277 [1939]


----------



## science

Never mind! I made a mistake here....


----------



## Highwayman

Rossi: The Songs of Solomon [1623]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 21st tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 20th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight" [1801]
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24 [1861]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491 [1786]
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71 [1892]
Wagner: Parsifal [1882]

To remain on the 21st tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052 [c. 1738]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 [c. 1704?]
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042 [before 1737]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37 [1803]
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2 [1798]
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path [1911]
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8 [1915]
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu [1910]

To move down 1 to the 22nd tier:
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 93rd tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 91st tier: 
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 [1823]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]
Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream [1991]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1) [1994]
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 [1968]

To move up 1 to the 92nd tier: 
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Stanford: Symphony #3 in F minor, op. 28 "Irish" [1887]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen" [1885]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Tippett: A Child of Our Time [1941]
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 [1858]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder, especially "Ganymed" [c. 1875]

To remain on the 93rd tier: 
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española [1674]
Say: Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia" [2011]
Saygun: Anadolu'dan (From Anatolia), op. 25 [1945]
Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé, op. 50 [1907]
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum [1930]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, op. 67 [1889, 1891]
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli [1953]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Vaughan Williams: Songs of Travel [1901-4]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 in G minor [1909]
Verdi: Macbeth [1847]
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 [1811; rev. 1822]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A minor, Weiss SW 29 "L'Infidèle" [1719]

To move down 1 to the 94th tier:
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" [1967]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 49th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 47th tier: 
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99 [1886]

To move up 1 to the 48th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" [1727]
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass) [before 1520]
Debussy: Études (12), L 136 [1915]
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88 [1902]
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80 [1898]
Haas, G. F.: in vain [2000]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie (S.161) [1837-49]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Première année: Suisse (S.160)
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" [1953]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 in F-sharp minor, op. 108 [1960]

To remain on the 49th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse" [1809]
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22 [1834]
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic" [1879]
Finzi: Eclogue for piano and string orchestra, op. 10 [1956]
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 [1946]
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" [1784]
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi [15th century]
Saariaho: Cendres [1998]
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 [1928]
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 [1940]
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 [c. 1721]

To move down 1 to the 50th tier:
Revueltas: Sensemayá [1937]


----------



## science

Having created a reference thread for Hary Janos, I get to move it up five tiers!

I'd welcome anyone else doing the same for any work they love which does not already have such a thread. There are instructions in the OP.


----------



## adinfinitum

Delius: String Quartet [1917]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 121st tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier: 
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 83 [1894]
Flotow: Martha [1847]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74, "Eternal source of light divine" [1712]
Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob. I/105 [1792]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [12th century]
Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]
Holst, I.: String Quartet "Phantasy" [1928]
Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen [c. 1485]
Isaac: Missa paschalis a 6 [probably between 1508 and 1517]
Joachim: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 11 "In the Hungarian Manner" [1857]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Juon: Piano Quartet #2 in G, op. 50 [1912]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 [c. 1815]

To move up 1 to the 120th tier: 
Dyson: Symphony in G [1937]
Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]
Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51 [1906]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Frumerie: Cello Concerto [1984]
Geijer: Piano Quartet in E minor [1825]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 31 [1875]
Giannini: Piano Concerto in D minor [1934]
Gilles: Requiem [c. 1700]
Ginastera: Cello Concerto #2, op. 50 [1980]
Glass: Symphony #8 [2005]
Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64 [1894]
Gordon: Rushes [2012]
Gordon: Van Gogh [1991]
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia [2011]
Grieg: Funeral March in Memory of Richard Nordraak [1866]
Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]
Guridi: Sinfonía Pirenaica [1945]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Hartmann: Symphony #4 [1947-48]
Hartmann E.: Cello Concerto in D minor, op. 26 [1879]
Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia [1733]
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C [1769]
Higdon: blue cathedral [2000]
Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]
Holbrooke: Horn Trio in D minor, op. 28 [c. 1904, rev. 1906-12]
Holst: Symphony in F, op. 8 "The Cotswolds" [1899-1900]
Honegger: String Quartet #3, H. 114 [1937]
Hosokawa: Renka I-III [1986-90]
Howells: Piano Concerto #2 in C, op. 39 [1925]
Ifukube: Lauda concertata for marimba and orchestra [1979]
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) [1910, rev. 1912, 1923]
Kernis: String Quartet #2 "Musica Instrumentalis" [1998]
Kokkonen: Cello Concerto [1969]
Korngold: Abschiedslieder, op. 14 [1921]

To remain on the 121st tier: 
Eötvös: CAP-KO (piano concerto) [2005]
Escher: Musique pour l'esprit en deuil [1943]
Feldman: Neither [1977]
Feldman: The Possibility of a New Work for Electric Guitar [1966]
Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta [1969-71]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]
Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]
Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214 [1907]
Garayev: Symphony #3 [1964]
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra [1931]
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities [1994]
Gottschalk: Grande Fantaisie Triomphale sur l'Hymne National Brésilien (op. 69) [1869]
Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume [1988-1989]
Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]
Gruber: Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow) [1996]
Hanson: Symphony #5 "Sinfonia Sacra", op. 43 [1955]
Hartmann: Symphony #3 [1948-49]
Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]
Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions [2005]
Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]
Hillborg: Beast Sampler [2014]
Honegger: Concerto da Camera [1948]
Howells: Dances (3) for Violin and Orchestra, op. 7 [1915]
Hummel: Flute Trio ("Adagio, Variations, and Rondo on a Russian Theme") in A, op. 78 [1818]
Hurlstone: Bassoon Sonata in F [1904]
Janáček: Capriccio for piano left hand [1926]
Jenner: Trio for Clarinet, Horn and Piano in E-flat [1900]
Johnson, T.: Failing: A Very Difficult Piece for String Bass [1975]
Josquin (but perhaps misattrib.): Missa Mater Patris [15th century]
Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]
Khrennikov: Symphony #1 in B-flat minor, op. 4 [1933-35]
Kilar: Exodus [1981]
Kilar: Piano Concerto #1 [1996]
Kilar: Requiem Father Kolbe [1994]
Kilar: September Symphony [2003]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Deo [2019]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Koch: Symphony #5 "Lapponica" [1977]
Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor [1798]

To move down 1 to the 122nd tier:
Hurwit: Symphony #1 "Remembrance" [2002]
Jones, S.: Roundings: Musings and Meditations on Texas New Deal Murals [2000]
Jones, S.: Symphony #3 "Palo Duro Canyon" [1992]


----------



## Nereffid

Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner [2015]


----------



## pjang23

Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]
Coulthard: Twelve Essays on a Cantabile Theme [1972]
Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue no. 2 in E minor [1959]


----------



## adinfinitum

Medtner: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 44 [1925]


----------



## adinfinitum

Karg-Elert: Passacaglia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 150 [1932]


----------



## science

Lübeck: Prelude & Fugue in E [before 1740]
Scheidt: Tabulatura Nova, including "Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, SSWV 106" [1624]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 79th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 77th tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 [1950]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]

To move up 1 to the 78th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 [1957]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 [1965]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 [before 1727]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat, op. 20 [1799]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 [1896]
Enescu: Symphony #3 in C, op. 21 [1918]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies [1823]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Nielsen: Violin Concerto, op. 33 [1911]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Reger: Suites (3) for Solo Cello, op. 131c [1915]
Ries: Piano Quartet #3 in E minor, op. 129 [c. 1822]
Schnittke: Concerto for Mixed Chorus (Choir Concerto) [1985]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1838]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]

To remain on the 79th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 in E-flat [1823]
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna [1975]
Chin: Šu for sheng and orchestra [2009]
Copland: Billy the Kid [1938]
Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob. XVI/20 [1771]
Ireland: Piano Concerto in E-flat [1930]
Kernis: Musica Celestis [1990]
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]
Liszt: Consolations, S.172 [1844-50]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Martinů: Piano Quintet #2 [1944]
Murail: Désintégrations [1983]
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]
Obrecht: Missa Caput [1480s]
Palestrina: Missa Brevis [1570]
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83 [1887]
Saygun: Cello Concerto, op. 74 [1987]
Schnittke: String Trio [1985] (also arranged for piano trio [1992])
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 [1840]
Schütz: Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47 [1619]
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435 [1660]
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32 [1814]
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto [1945]
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 [1909]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera) [1928]
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1, including the Toccata [1879]
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5, op. 87 [2001]

To move down 1 to the 80th tier:
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet, including "The Walk to the Paradise Garden" [1910]


----------



## science

Having created a reference thread for Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566], I get to promote it from the 78th to the 70th tier, as explained in the OP of this thread.

You can do the same for any work that does not already have such a thread. (You can tell which works do have threads because they have links from the document to the thread.)


----------



## science

Also, I'm a bit behind in tallying votes, but I'll catch up and start some new threads soon.


----------



## science

The first round of "cleaning up the bottom tier" selected the following works to promote one tier:

Adams, J.L.: Tukiliit (The Stone People Who Live in the Wind) [2012]
Arnold: Tam O'Shanter Overture, op. 51 [1955]
Bacewicz: String Quartet #3 [1947]
Bach, C. P. E.: Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Wq. 240, H. 777 [1787] 
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 431 [1750]
Bach: Cantata #105 "Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #19 Es erhub sich ein Streit [1726]
Bach: Cantata #201 "Geschwinde, geschwinde, ihr wirbelnden Winde" [1729]
Bach: Cantata #61 "Nun komm der heiden Heiland" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #6 Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden [1725]
Bach: Cantata #81 "Jesus schläft, was soll ich hoffen?" [1724]
Bach: Concerto for 4 Harpsichords in A minor, BWV 1065 [1711]
Bach (possibly attributed Bach, C.P.E.): Sonata in G minor, BWV 1020 [18th century]
Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op. 112 [1815]
Beethoven: Trio in C, op. 87 [c. 1795]
Berio: Cries of London [1974]
Brahms: Songs (8), op. 59, including "Regenlied" and "Dein blaues Auge" [1870-3]
Brahms: Songs (9), op. 32, including "Wie bist du, meine Königin" [1864]
Britten: Folk song arrangements, volumes 1-6 [1943-1961]
Browne: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [15th century]
Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus [1584]
Byrd: Tristitia et Anxietas [1589]
Chopin: Écossaises (3), op. 72/3 [1826] 
Chopin: Fantasy on Polish Airs in A, op. 13 [1828]
Clementi: Symphony in D, op. 18/2 [1787]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 4 [1694]
Crecquillon: Missa Mort m'a privé [1540s]
Denisov: The Sun of Incas [1964]
Dohnányi: Passacaglia for Piano, op. 6 [1899]
Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945]
Dutilleux: Mystère de l'instant [1989]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 2, including "Dans les ruines d'une abbaye" [1866,1870]
Fayrfax: Missa Tecum Principium [1500]
Gordon: Observations on Air [2016]
Gounod: Marche funèbre d'une marionnette [1879]
Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]
Granados: Escenas Románticas [1904]
Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872]
Guarnieri: String Quartet #3 [1962]
Handel: Susanna, HWV 66 [1749]
Harrison, L.: Largo Ostinato [1937]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #38 in F, Hob. XVI/23 [1773]
Haydn: Stabat Mater [1767]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 9 [1769]
Haydn: Symphony #81 in G [1784]
Howells: Lambert's Clavichord, op. 41 [1927]
Hummel: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, WoO 5 [1808]
Hurlstone: Piano Trio in G [1905]
Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]
Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
Klughardt: Schilflieder (5), op. 28 [1872]
Kokkonen: Symphony #4 [1971]
Korngold: String Quartet #1 in A, op. 16 [1921-1923]
Larsson: A Winter's Tale, op. 18 [1937-8]
Lassus: In monte Oliveti [1568]
Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]
Locatelli: Concerti grossi, op. 1 [1721]
Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme [1670]
Mathieu: Violin Sonata [by 1945]
Mendelssohn, Fanny: String Quartet in E-flat [1834]
Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]
Morales: Missa Mille Regretz [1540]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #12 in F, K. 332 [1783]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 23 [1923]
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite [1953]
Pettersson: Symphony #9 [1970]
Power: Missa Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Reger: Sinfonietta, op. 90 [1904-1905]
Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]
Rheinberger: String Quintet [1874]
Rodrigo: Concierto Serenata [1952]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #4 [1984]
Schoenberg: Serenade, op. 24 [1920-23]
Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]
Schubert: Variations on a Theme of Hüttenbrenner, D. 576 [1817]
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II, D. 768 [1823]
Schumann, C.: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 7 [1835]
Schumann: Allegro in B minor, op. 8 [1831]
Schumann: Belsatzar, op. 57 [1840]
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart [1852]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae III, SWV 398-418 [1650]
Shostakovich: The Golden Age, op. 22 [1930]
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), op. 5 [1893]
Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp, op. 14 [1859]
Soler: Fandango [18th century]
Strozzi: Arie, op. 8 [by 1664]
Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
Telemann: Fantasias (12) for Solo Violin TWV 40:14-25 [1735]
Thomas: Hamlet [1868]
Tormis: The Bishop and the Pagan [1992]
Veress: Diptych for Wind Quintet [1968]
Victoria: Vadam, et circuibo civitatem
Vierk: Words Fail Me [2005]
Vivaldi: Bassoon concerto in A minor, RV 497 [c. 1734-5]
Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 [1726]
Weber: Oberon [1826]
Weinberg: String Quartet #8 [1959]
Weinberg: Symphony #1, op. 10 [1942]
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Xenakis: Persephassa [1975]
Ysaÿe: Poème Nocturne for violin, cello, and orchestra, op. 29 [1927]
Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe [bef. 1726]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 105th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 103rd tier: 
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F [1905]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [1430s]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]

To move up 1 to the 104th tier: 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gombert: Musae Jovis [1530s]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50 [1895]
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel) [1894]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Holst: The Cloud Messenger, op. 30 [1912]
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi [1938]

To remain on the 105th tier: 
Alkan: Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65 [1864]
Anderson, L.: Piano Concerto in C [1954]
Andreae: Symphony #2 in C, op. 31 [1920]
Berg: Der Wein [1929]
Bridge: Enter Spring, H.174 [1927]
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor [1869]
Carter: Piano Quintet [1997]
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque [c. 1891]
Copland: Piano Concerto [1926]
Cornysh: Ah Robyn, gentle Robyn [16th century]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto #2 in E-flat, Kr. 172 [1762]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N., op. 7 [1942]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Finzi: Sonnets (2) by John Milton ("When I Consider How My Light is Spent," "How Soon Hath Time") [1928]
Gilse: Symphony #3 in D minor, "Erhebung" ("Elevation") for soprano and orchestra [1903]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide [1773]
Hakim: Rubaiyat [1990]
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Henze: Symphony #7 [1984]
Honegger: Une Cantate de Noël [1953]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Huber: Symphony #7 in D minor, "Swiss" [1917]
Janáček: Rikadla (Nursery Rhymes) [1925-6]
Kancheli: Styx [1999]
Kraus: Symphony in E-flat, VB 144 [1783]
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 [2004]
Lloyd: A Symphonic Mass [1992]
Lloyd: Requiem [1998]

To move down 1 to the 106th tier:
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis [1962]
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps [1974]
Kodály: Missa Brevis [1944 for organ; 1948 for voices and orchestra]

Nice voting y'all. You worked it out so there'd be a 4-way tie for 5th place, thus moving 8 works up two tiers. Not the works I would've chosen to demote, but having not voted I'd better not complain! My thanks to everyone who took the time to vote on this deep tier!


----------



## science

Our votes on the 64th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 62nd tier: 
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater [1736]

To move up 1 to the 63rd tier: 
Bellini: Norma [1831]
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor [1873]
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes [1600]
Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55 [1908]
Glass: Aguas da Amazonia [1999]
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232 [1707]
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob. VIIb/2 [1783]
Hovhaness: Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens" [1982]
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1926]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #3, op. 30 [1927]

To remain on the 64th tier: 
Bantock: Celtic Symphony [1940]
Barber: School for Scandal Overture [1931]
Bax: Elegiac Trio [1916]
Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4 [1912]
Bloch: String Quartet #1 in B minor, B. 40 [1916]
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16 [1950]
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra [1969]
Carter: Variations for Orchestra [1955]
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146 [probably 1692]
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello [1928]
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 [1887]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15 [1906]
Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1876]
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47 [1905]
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings [1917]
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 [1923]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55 [1932]
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33 [1921]
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328 [1692]
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45 [1940]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for Piano & Winds in B-flat [1876]
Weber: Grand Duo Concertant for clarinet and piano, op. 48 [1816]

To move down 1 to the 65th tier:
Kraus: Symphony in C minor [1783]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 105th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 103rd tier: 
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]

To move up 1 to the 104th tier: 
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Mackey: The Frozen Cathedral [2012]
Maderna: Aura [1967]
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V) [1591]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun [1969]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Rózsa: Violin Concerto, op. 24 [1953]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra [1857]
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, op. 16 [1899]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Witte: Piano Quartet in A, op. 5 [1867]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To remain on the 105th tier: 
Lully: Benedictus, LWV 64/2 [1683]
Magnard: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1890]
Moran: Trinity Requiem [2011]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 [1782]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Piazzolla: Le Grand Tango [1982]
Power: Beata progenies [c. 1413-1422]
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115 [1947]
Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, op. 22 [1903]
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello [1922]
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28 [1947]
Sainsbury: Cello Concerto, op. 27 [1999]
Sarasate: Spanish Dances, opp. 21-23, 26 [1878-1898]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 [18th cent.]
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74, including "In der nacht" [1849]
Schumann: Variations on an Original Theme in E-flat, WoO 24 "Geistervariationen (Ghost Variations)" [1854]
Séverac: Ma poupée chérie [1914]
Sgambati: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 15 [1880]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #4 in E minor [1829]
Strauss, J. II: Frühlingsstimmen (Voices of Spring), op. 410 [1882]
Suk: Fantastic Scherzo for orchestra, op. 25 [1903]
Sullivan: H.M.S. Pinafore [1878]
Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55 [1884]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, op. 75 [1893]
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie" [1922]
Turina: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67 [1924]
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35 [1926]
Tüür: Viola Concerto "Illuminatio" [2008]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]

To move down 1 to the Xth tier:
Ries: Symphony #4 in F, op. 110 [1823]


----------



## science

Krommer: Octet-Partita in B-flat, op. 67 [1808]


----------



## adinfinitum

Enescu: Piano Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 30 [1944]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 121st tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier: 
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Melartin: Symphony #3 in F, op. 40 [1906-07]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Morley: Madrigals for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #19 in E-flat, K. 302 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #20 in C, K. 303 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire [1939]
Purcell: Three Parts upon a Ground, Z. 731 [c. 1678]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]

To move up 1 to the 120th tier: 
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #3 in G minor, op. 108 [1829]
Lachenmann: Schwankungen am Rand [1974-1975]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Larsson: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 17 [1937]
Lekeu: Piano Trio in C Minor [1889-91]
Levina: Piano Concerto #2 [1975]
Lindberg: Era [2013]
Linde: Cello Concerto, op. 29 [1964-65]
Lyatoshinsky: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 50 [1951]
Madetoja: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 35 [1918]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #4 "Incantation", H. 358 [1956]
Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst [2006]
Mompou: Impresiones Intimas [1914]
Monk: Atlas [1991]
Mozart: Maurerische Trauermusik (Masonic Funeral Music), K. 477 [1785]
Nielsen: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands [1927]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Nørgård: Symphony #7 [2006]
Offenbach: Grand Concerto for cello and orchestra in G, "Concerto militaire" [1848]
Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Frölich geschrai so well wir machen, K 93 [15th century]
Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Piazzolla: Tango Ballet [1956]
Purcell: Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332 [1689]
Raff: Symphony #2 in C, op. 140 [1866]
Rebelo: Lauda Jerusalem [17th century]
Reger: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 49 [1900]

To remain on the 121st tier: 
Krommer: Octet Partita (Harmony) in F, op. 57 [1806]
Lachenmann: Ausklang [1984-5]
Lambert: Concerto for Piano and 9 Instruments [1931]
Larsen: Barn Dances [2001]
Lauridsen: Les chansons des roses [1993]
Levina: Piano Concerto #1 [1945]
Ligeti: Nouvelles Aventures [1962-5]
Lloyd: Symphony #9 [1969]
Lloyd Webber, W: Aurora [1948]
Lyatoshynsky: String Quartet #3, op. 21 [1928]
Mahler: Blumine [before 1893]
Manoury: Le temps, mode d'emploi [2014]
Manoury: Tensio for string quartet [2010]
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions [1986]
Marx: Eine Herbstsymphonie [1921]
Maslanka: Symphony #4 [1993]
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano [1942]
Matthews: Symphony #9, op. 140 [2016]
Mazzoli: Vespers for a New Dark Age [2014]
Méhul: Symphony #1 in G minor [1808-09]
Merikanto, A.: Symphony #2 in A, "War Symphony", op. 19 [1918]
Messiaen: Preludes (8) for Piano [1928-9, rev. 1945]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]
Moscheles: Piano Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 58 [1820]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #2 [1923-1924]
Mosonyi: String Sextet [1844]
Mysliveček: Motezuma [1771]
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2 [1982]
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 [1910]
Paderewski: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21 [1906]
Parker: Organ Concerto in E-flat minor, op. 55 [1902]
Parry: An English Suite [1914]
Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens [1887]
Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Pari Intervallo [1976]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]
Penderecki: Symphony #8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]
Persichetti: String Quartet #2 [1944]
Petrassi: Salmo IX [1936]
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus [early 16th cent.]
Previn: Violin Concerto "Anne Sophie" [2001]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6 [1930]
Raff: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 77 [1855]
Ranjbaran: Persian Trilogy [1991-2000]
Regnart: Missa Super Oeniades Nymphae [16th cent.]
Reinecke: Flute Concerto in D, op. 283 [1908]

To move down 1 to the 122nd tier:
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer [2013]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 50th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 48th tier: 
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102 [1957]

To move up 1 to the 49th tier: 
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in G minor, BWV 542 "Great" [c. 1714-20?]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2 [1796]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 [1802]
Berlioz: Les Troyens, op. 29 [1863]
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59 [1911]

To remain on the 50th tier: 
Adams: Nixon in China [1987]
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84 [1810]
Bernstein: West Side Story [1957]
Biber: Battalia à 10 [1673]
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1 [1873]
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34 [1945]
Chausson: Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25 [1896]
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children [1970]
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 [1892]
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11 [1901]
Gubaidulina: Offertorium [1980; rev. 1982, 1986]
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum [1550s]
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299 [1778]
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593 [1790]
Murail: Gondwana [1980]
Revueltas: Sensemayá [1937]
Stravinsky: Pulcinella [1920]
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D [1931]
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30 [1911]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" [1909]

To move down 1 to the 51st tier:
Antheil: Ballet Mécanique [1924]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 35th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 33rd tier: 
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101 [1886]

To move up 1 to the 34th tier: 
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus [c. 1638]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky" [1806]
Brahms: Intermezzi (3), op. 117 [1892]
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795 [1823]
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48 [1880]

To remain on the 35th tier: 
Bach: Clavier-Übung III [German Organ Mass, 1739]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #1 in F, op. 5/1 [1796]
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp" [1809]
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man [1942]
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite [1931]
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626 [before 1688]
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux [1886]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian" [1896]
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36 [1936]
Stockhausen: Gruppen [1957]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony" [1922]
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras [1930-45]
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll [1870]

To move down 1 to the 36th tier:
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor [1879]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 91st tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 89th tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]

To move up 1 to the 90th tier: 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Borodin: String Quartet #1 in A [1879]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Clarke: Piano Trio [1921]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]

To remain on the 91st tier: 
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer [1991]
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Barraqué: Piano Sonata [1952]
Bax: Symphony #3 [1929]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Berio: Sequenza IV for piano [1966]
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25 [1854]
Cabezón: Obras de Música [published 1578]
Cerha: Spiegel [1961]
Davies: Naxos Quartets [2001-2007]
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus [early 15th cent.]
Enescu: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 16 [1909]
Franck: Prélude, aria et final, op. 23 [1887]
Gallus: Opus musicum, including "O magnum mysterium" [1587]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier [1896]
Glass: Glassworks [1982]
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima" [1985]
Godowsky: Studies on Chopin's Études [1894-1914]
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24 [1876]
Harrison, L.: Concerto for Organ and Percussion [1972]
Haydn: Symphony #7 in C "Le Midi" [1761]
Haydn: Symphony #8 in G "Le Soir" [1761]
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury" [1770-71]
Higdon: Violin Concerto [2008]
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi [1521]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]

To move down 1 to the 92nd tier:
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68 [1897]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 65th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 63rd tier: 
Chopin: Impromptus [1837, 1839, 1843], including the Fantaisie-Impromptu [1834]

To move up 1 to the 64th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" [1724]
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 [before 1735]
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24 [1845]
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor [1868]
Debussy: Piano Trio in G, L 3 [1880]
Dutilleux: Violin Concerto "L'arbre des songes (The Tree of Dreams)" [1985]
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 [1911]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514 [1859-62]
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70 [1847]
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839 [1825]

To remain on the 65th tier: 
Abel: 27 Pieces for Bass Viol (The Drexel Manuscript) [c. 1770]
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion [c. 1282]
Berlioz: Te Deum, op. 22 [1849]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango" [1798]
Butterworth, G.: Songs (6) from A Shropshire Lad [1911]
Chin: Cello Concerto [2013]
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres [1714]
Ibert: Escales (Ports of Call) [1922]
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre [1968]
Medtner: Piano Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind" [1911]
Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314 [1777]
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata [1962]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100 [1904]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132 [1914]
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) [1928]
Schnittke: Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4) [1983]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #4, op. 37 [1936]
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 [1813]
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 [1937]

To move down 1 to the 66th tier:
Kraus: Symphony in C minor [1783]


----------



## science

Bryars: Piano Concerto "The Solway Canal" [2010]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #3 [1987]
Hakim, N.: Gershwinesca [2000] 
Risset: Computer Suite from Little Boy [1968]
Risset: Passages for flute and tape [1982] 
Risset: Sud [1985]
Slonimsky: Requiem [2004]


----------



## science

Here are the works we selected to promote from the bottom tier:

Antheil: String Quartet #3 [1948] 
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 170, H. 432 [1750]
Bach, W. F.: Polonaises, F.12 [1765]
Bach: Cantata #14 Wär Gott nicht mit uns diese Zeit [1735]
Bach: Cantata #63 "Christen, ätzet diesen Tag" [1713]
Bruce: The Lick Quartet [2019]
Caldara: Sonate da camera, op. 2 [1699]
Falla: Homenaje, "Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy" [1920]
Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]
Ginastera: American Preludes (12), op. 12 [1944]
Golijov: Azul [2006]
Gombert: Regina Coeli for 12 voices [1535]
Hassler: Missa super Dixit Maria [1599]
Hindemith: Trio for Viola, Heckelphone and Piano, op. 47 [1928]
Holten: Handel with Care (Variations on Darwin) [2009] 
Honegger: Le Roi David [1921]
Kalliwoda: Symphony #5 in B minor, op. 106 [1840]
Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981] 
Kodallı: Piano Quintet, op. 23 [1971]
Kuhnau: Magnificat in C [early 18th century] 
Kuula: South Ostrobothnian Suites (#1, op. 9; #2, op. 20) [1909, 1913]
Landi: Il Sant'Alessio [1631]
Lobo, A.: Missa Maria Magdalene [1602]
Magnard: Cello Sonata in A, op. 20 [1910]
Merikanto, A.: Symphony #3 [1953]
Obrecht: Salve crux
Pijper: Wind Quintet [1928-9]
Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #2 [1989]
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, op. 25 [1883]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #1 [1957, rev. 1963]
Schumann: Märchenerzählungen, op. 132 [1853]
Sessions: Symphony #8 [1968]
Szymanowski: Masques, op. 34 [1915-6]
Widor: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 41 [1877]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 22nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 20th tier: 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 [1878]

To move up 1 to the 21st tier: 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Schnittke: Piano Quintet [1976]
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15 [1838]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57 [1940]
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112 [1926]

To remain on the 22nd tier: 
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40 [1865]
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame [before 1365]
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands, D. 940 [1828]
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16 [1838, rev. 1850]

To move down 1 to the 23rd tier:
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 [1611]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 9th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 8th tier: 
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868]
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787]

To remain on the 9th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111 [1822]
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden" [1824]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]

To move down 1 to the 10th tier:
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902]


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> Our votes on the 22nd tier selected the following works...
> 
> To remain on the 22nd tier:
> Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40 [1865]
> Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame [before 1365]
> Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]
> Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands, D. 940 [1828]
> Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16 [1838, rev. 1850]
> 
> To move down 1 to the 23rd tier:
> Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 [1611]


Catastrophic results for me.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> Catastrophic results for me.


Yeah, that went pretty rough.

I think Gesualdo was doomed by the numbers. Two pre-1700 works on a tier so small that there weren't enough romantic works to break up the votes of people who never want to recommend anything that far back. It was holding out against Mozart's quintet for a while, but in the end the CPPers got it.


----------



## adinfinitum

Indy: Piano Sonata in E, op. 63 [1907]


----------



## adinfinitum

Godowsky: Piano Sonata in E minor [1910]


----------



## advokat

Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor Op.9 (1928)


----------



## advokat

Jeremy Menuhin: Suite for two Pianos in the Baroque Manner (2016)


----------



## adinfinitum

Wolf: String Quartet in D minor [1878]


----------



## Highwayman

Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915]


----------



## mmsbls

Adams: Chamber Symphony


----------



## Nereffid

Still: Suite for violin and piano [1943]


----------



## Nereffid

Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Metacosmos [2018]


----------



## adinfinitum

Ammann: Piano Concerto 'Gran Toccata' [2016-19]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 121st tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 119th tier: 
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night [1609]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]

To move up 1 to the 120th tier: 
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain [1984]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Satie: Pièces froides (Cold Pieces) [1897]
Schnittke: Piano Sonata #1 [1987-8]
Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]
Schubert: Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487 [1816]
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for horn (or cello or violin) and piano, op. 70 [1849]
Takemitsu: Orion and Pleiades [1984]
Tallis: Mass for 4 Voices [mid-16th century]
Telemann: Essercizii musici [1739-40]
Telemann: Overture in B flat, TWV 55:B5, "The Nations"
Telemann: Overture-Suite in F, TWV 55:F11, "Alster"
Telemann: Trumpet Concerto in D, TWV 51: D7
Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]
Traetta: Stabat Mater [c. 1750, rev. 1767]
Turina: Danzas fantásticas, op. 22 [1919]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]
Weber: Andante e Rondo Ungarese, op. 35 [1813]
Weckmann: Sonatas (10) for 3 & 4 Instruments [c. 1660-70]
Weill: Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra, op. 12 [1924]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in C, Weiss SW 39 "Partita Grande" [c. 1740s?]
Zelenka: Miserere ZWV 57 [1738]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 46 [1733]

To remain on the 121st tier: 
Respighi: Belfagor Overture, P. 140 [1924]
Riley: Requiem for Adam [1998]
Riley: The Harp of New Albion [1986]
Risset: Songes [1979]
Röntgen: Bassoon Sonata in A-flat minor [1929]
Rorem: Flute Concerto [2002]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 48 [c. 1780]
Rouse: Symphony #2 [1994]
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Sammartini, G.: Keyboard Concertos (4), op. 9 [c. 1750]
Sandström: Trombone Concerto #1, "Motorbike Concerto" [1989]
Scelsi: Hurqualia "A Different Realm" for large orchestra with amplified instruments [1960]
Scelsi: String Quartet #1 [1944]
Scelsi: Tre canti sacri [1958]
Schäfer, D.: Piano Quintet in D-flat, op. 5 [1901]
Schoenberg: Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte, op. 41 [1942]
Schubert: Fierrabras, D. 796 [1823]
Schulhoff: Symphony #2 [1932]
Schumann: Toccata in C, op. 7 [1832]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #13 "Island Dreaming" [1996]
Sgambati: Piano Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 5 [1877]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Sibelius: Piano Pieces (13), op. 76 [1911-19]
Söderman: Piano Quartet in E minor [1856]
Somervell: Symphony in D minor "Thalassa" [1913]
Spontini: La Vestale [1805]
Stainer: The Crucifixion: A Meditation on the Sacred Passion of the Holy Redeemer [1887]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 14 [1896]
Stockhausen: Freitag aus Licht (Friday from Light) [1994]
Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 56, including "Frühlingsfeier" [1906]
Sturton: Gaude Virgo Mater Christi à 6 (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1600]
Szymanowski: Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin, op. 42 [1918]
Taktakishvili: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor [1950]
Taktakishvili: Sonata for Flute and Piano in C [1963-66]
Tansman: Bric à brac [1935]
Tansman: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor [1936-39]
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans [1879]
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) [1972]
Ung: Aura [2006]
Vaňhal: Double Bass Concerto in E-flat [1773]
Vasks: Credo [2009]
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs [1957]
Ventadorn: Ab joi et ab joven m'apais [12th cent.]
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #3 "A Guerra (War)" [1919]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991]
Widmann: Violin Concerto [2007]
Wirén: Symphony #4, op. 27 [1951-2]
Wolfe: Fire in my mouth [2018]
Xenakis: ST/4, 1-080262 [1956-1962]
Żeleński: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 61 [c. 1907]
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu [1966]

To move down 1 to the 122nd tier:
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 104th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 102nd tier: 
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]

To move up 1 to the 103rd tier: 
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Draeseke: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat, op. 38 [1887]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gombert: Musae Jovis [1530s]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50 [1895]
Grieg: Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67 [1895]
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel) [1894]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Pettersson: Symphony #6 [1966]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 [1883]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79 [1821]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Witte: Piano Quartet in A, op. 5 [1867]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To remain on the 104th tier: 
Adès: The Tempest, op. 22 [2003]
Andriessen, L.: Writing to Vermeer [1998]
Barber: Toccata Festiva, op. 36 [1960]
Bruch: Canzone, op. 55 [1891]
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor [1872]
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 [1954]
Fuchs: Serenade #3 for string orchestra in E minor, op. 21 [1878]
Górecki: Concerto for harpsichord (or piano) and string orchestra, op. 40 [1980]
Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia" [1991]
Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264 [1737]
Holst: The Cloud Messenger, op. 30 [1912]
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi [1938]
Huber: Symphony #5 in F, "Der Geiger von Gmuend" ("The Fiddler of Gmuend")
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1821]
Mackey: The Frozen Cathedral [2012]
Maderna: Aura [1967]
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V) [1591]
Marquez: Danzon #2 [1994]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun [1969]
Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ [1973]
Reich: New York Counterpoint [1985]
Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica [1914-5]
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle [1863]
Rouse: Trombone Concerto [1991]
Rózsa: Violin Concerto, op. 24 [1953]
Saint-Saëns: Requiem, op. 54 [1878]
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934 [1827]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #2 in C, D. 279 [1815]
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite [1928]
Soper: Voices from the Killing Jar [2012]
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista [1675]
Tárrega: Capricho árabe [1892]
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 [1955]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra [1857]
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, op. 16 [1899]
Webern: Little Pieces (3 kleine Stücke) for cello and piano, op. 11 [1914]
Xenakis: Lichens [1983]

To move down 1 to the 105th tier:
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 [1897]


----------



## adinfinitum

Henze: Symphony #10 [1997-2000]


----------



## adinfinitum

Schoenberg: Die Jakobsleiter (Jacob's Ladder) [1915-26]


----------



## mmsbls

Tallis: Missa Puer natus est nobis [1554]


----------



## adinfinitum

Lyapunov: Piano Sextet in B-flat minor, op. 63 [1916, rev. 1921]


----------



## adinfinitum

Rautavaara: Etudes (6), op. 42 [1969]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 78th tier resulted in an 8-way tie for 5th place, so we have selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 76th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Schnittke: Concerto for Mixed Chorus (Choir Concerto) [1985]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]

To move up 1 to the 77th tier: 
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 [1965]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 [before 1727]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #16 in G, op. 31/1 [1802]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 86, including "Feldeinsamkeit" and "Todessehnen" [1879]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To remain on the 78th tier: 
Anderson, J.: Book of Hours [2004]
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 [1957]
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 [1954]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat [1862]
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60 [1916]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat, op. 20 [1799]
Brahms: Songs (2) for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91 [1884]
Bridge: Piano Trio #2, H. 178 [1929]
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10 [1937]
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa [15th century]
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet [1971]
Copland: Lincoln Portrait [1942]
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.]
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 [1896]
Enescu: Symphony #3 in C, op. 21 [1918]
Furrer: Spur [1998]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45 [1886]
Hindemith: Trauermusik [1936]
Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re" [1950]
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto [1954]
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38 [1936]
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl) [1996]
Lindberg: Kraft [1985]
Lutosławski: Symphony #4 [1992]
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62 [1909]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor [c. 1947]
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies [1823]
Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ [1969]
Nielsen: Violin Concerto, op. 33 [1911]
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima [1980]
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) [1993]
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44 [1928]
Reger: Suites (3) for Solo Cello, op. 131c [1915]
Ries: Piano Quartet #3 in E minor, op. 129 [c. 1822]
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal [1966]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17 [1858]
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 [c. 1908]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38 [1939]
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678 [1819, 1822]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1838]
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite [1967]
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten [1965]

To move down 1 to the 79th tier:
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music [1998]
Bartók: Duos (44) for 2 Violins, Sz. 98 [1931]
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game) [1936]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 91st tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 89th tier: 
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]
Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream [1991]

To move up 1 to the 90th tier: 
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte [1950]
Murail: Winter Fragments [2000]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" [1995]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G [1927]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #11 in F minor, D. 625 [1818]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68 [1944]
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1 [1884]
Varèse: Density 21.5 [1936, 1946]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1) [1994]
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 [1968]

To remain on the 91st tier: 
Massenet: Manon [1882]
Mathias: Harp Concerto, op. 50 [1970]
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E, op. 14 [1824]
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165 [1773]
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" [1948]
Panufnik, A.: Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3) [1963]
Penderecki: Credo [1998]
Penderecki: Polish Requiem [1984]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3 [1892]
Röntgen: Piano Concerto #2 in D, op. 18 [1879]
Rossini: La Gazza Ladra (The Thieving Magpie) [1817]
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola (Four Pieces on Only One Note) [1959]
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 [1823]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Schuman: Symphony #4 [1941]
Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 [1892]
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 [1964]
Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14 [1912]
Stravinsky: Orpheus [1948]
Suppé: Dichter und Bauer (Poet and Peasant) Overture [1846]
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis [c. 1943]
Vaughan Williams: Mystical Songs (5) [1911]
Verdi: La Forza del Destino [1862]
Villa-Lobos: Preludes (5) for guitar [1940]
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" [1986]
Xenakis: Mists [1981]

To move down 1 to the 92nd tier:
Reich: Proverb [1995]


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> To move down 1 to the 92nd tier:
> Reich: Proverb [1995]


Or, to put it another way: "Nereffid forgot to vote." :lol:


----------



## science

Abrahamsen: Left, Alone (Piano Concerto) [2016]
Pesson: Future is a Faded Song (Piano Concerto) [2017]
Strasnoy: Kuleshov (Piano Concerto) [2017]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 36th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 34th tier: 
Wagner: Tannhäuser [1845]

To move up 1 to the 35th tier: 
Chopin: Études [1829-41]
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21 [1829]
Chopin: Polonaises [1817-1846], including the Polonaise-fantaisie in A-flat, op. 61 [1846]
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock" [1794]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80 [1847]
Puccini: Tosca [1900]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12 [1837]
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, op. 54 [1908]
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung, op. 24 [1889]

To remain on the 36th tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" [1801]
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113 [1908]
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37 [1935]
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39 [1904]
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 [1955]
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor [1879]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89 [1819]
Ives: The Unanswered Question [1908]
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters" [1923]
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole [1908]
Vasks: String Quartet #4 [1999]

To move down 1 to the 37th tier:
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman's Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]


----------



## mmsbls

La Rue: Missa L'Homme armé


----------



## advokat

Boieldieu: Piano Concerto N 1 in F (1792 ca)


----------



## adinfinitum

Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #2, op. 61 [1932-33]


----------



## adinfinitum

Pfitzner: Piano Quintet in C, op. 23 [1908]


----------



## mmsbls

Padovano: Messe a 24 (version II)


----------



## mmsbls

Plummer: Anna mater matris Christi (15th century)


----------



## advokat

Alyabyev - Violin Sonata in E Minor (1843)


----------



## adinfinitum

Jolivet: Violin Concerto [1972]


----------



## adinfinitum

Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #15 [1954]


----------



## mmsbls

Obrecht: Beata es, Maria [1505]


----------



## adinfinitum

Mozart: String Quartet #16 in E-flat, K. 428 [1783]
Mozart: String Quartet #18 in A, K. 464 [1785]


----------



## adinfinitum

Poulenc: La voix humaine [1958]


----------



## Highwayman

Wood, Hugh: Clarinet Trio, op. 40 [1997]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 120th tier, part 1, part 2, and part 3, and part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 118th tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Andre: ... als II ... [2000-2001]
Andreae: Symphony #1 in F [1900]
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Arnold: Clarinet Concerto #2, op. 115 [1974]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet [1928]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber" [1779-87]
Bach, C. P. E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 182 [1773]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 13 [1777]
Bach, W. F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F. 43 [1767]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #6 in F, BWV 1057 (transcription of BWV 1049)
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #7 in G minor, BWV 1058 (transcription of BWV 1041) [c. 1723]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Bauldeweyn (formerly attrib. Josquin): Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Berio: Sequenza VIIa for oboe (arranged as VIIb for soprano saxophone) [1969]
Berlioz: La Mort de Cléopâtre [1829]
Berlioz: Tristia, op. 18 [1852]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Bortniansky: Cherubim Song #7 (Cherubic Hymn #7) [early 19th century]
Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Braga Santos: Symphony #1 in D [1946]
Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]
Brahms: Begräbnisgesang, op. 13 [1858-9]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, op. 9 [1854]
Brian: Violin Concerto in C [1935]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Bruch: Romance in F for viola and orchestra, op. 85 [1911]
Bruckner: Helgoland, WAB 71 [1893]
Bruckner: Psalm 150, WAB 38 [1892]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Busoni: Violin Concerto, op. 35a [1897]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Byrd: Gradualia [1605, 1607]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
D'India: Ottavo Libro de Madrigali [1624]
Denisov: Concerto for Two Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings [1984]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]
Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre [1869-70]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 83 [1894]
Flotow: Martha [1847]
Franck: Panis Angelicus [1859]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Gade: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 5 [1842]
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolatura di liuto [1584]
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra [1931]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Gluck: Don Juan [1761]
Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos "Opus One" [1951]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 13 [1867]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob. I/105 [1792]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [12th century]
Holst, I.: String Quartet "Phantasy" [1928]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Irgens-Jensen: Symphony in D minor [1941]
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen [c. 1485]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Juon: Piano Quartet #2 in G, op. 50 [1912]
Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto #3 in D, op. 50 "Dedicated to Soviet Youth" [1952]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 19 [1934]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Le Jeune: Meslanges, Book I [1587]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Matteis: Ayres for the Violin [1676-85]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Melartin: Symphony #3 in F, op. 40 [1906-07]
Mendelssohn: Psalm 42 (Wie der Hirsch schreit), op. 32 [1837]
Milhaud: String Quartet #1, op. 5 [1912]
Mitterer: coloured noise [2005]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 2 [1590]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #23 in D, K. 306 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes [1993-1994]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 55 [1941]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Palestrina: Missa Viri Galilaei [after 1569]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Parry: Symphony #3 in C "English" [1889]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Rameau: Les Fêtes d'Hébé [1739]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night [1878-1879]
Riquier: Humils, forfaits, repres e penedens [13th century]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Scarlatti, D.: Stabat Mater [c. 1715]
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]

To move up 1 to the 119th tier: 
Abrahamsen: Märchenbilder [1984]
Adams: City Noir [2009]
Adès: Arcadiana [1994]
Adès: Tevot [2007]
Albéniz: La Vega "Fantaisie espagnole" [1897]
Albéniz/Granados: Azulejos [1909]
Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]
Alwyn: Piano Concerto #2 [1960]
Andrée: Piano Trio in #2 G minor [1887]
Andriessen, H.: Ricercare [1949]
Arne: Alfred [1740]
Arnold: Fantasy on a Theme of John Field for Piano and Orchestra, op. 116 [1975]
Atterberg: Suite #5 for chamber orchestra "Barocco", op. 23 [1923]
Bainton: Symphony #3 in C minor [1952-56]
Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens [1811]
Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]
Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80 [c. 2010]
Bolcom: Ghost Rags [1970]
Boulanger, N.: Vers la vie nouvelle [1917]
Bowen: Piano Trio in E minor [1946]
Brouwer: Estudios Sencillos [1972, 1983, and 2001]
Busoni: Doktor Faust [1924]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Davies: Symphony #10 [2013]
Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony [1934]
Delibes: Les filles de Cadix [1874]
Duruflé: Suite for organ, op. 5 [1933]
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in A, B. 10 [1865]
Dvořák: Theme and Variations in A-flat, op. 36 [1876]
Eastman: Crazy Ni**er [c. 1980]
Eastman: Evil Ni**er [1979]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, op. 50 [1957]
Eötvös: Intervalles-Intérieurs [1981]
Erkin: Piano Quintet [1946]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #6 [2010]
Foerster: Cello Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 45 [1905]
Galuppi: Harpsichord Sonata in C, T. 27 [c. 1800]
Gjeilo: Ubi Caritas [2010]
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74, "Eternal source of light divine" [1712]
Haydn: Symphony #57 in D [1774]
Heinichen: Flavio Crispo [1720]
Hindemith: Octet [1957-8]
Isaac: Missa paschalis a 6 [probably between 1508 and 1517]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Joachim: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 11 "In the Hungarian Manner" [1857]
Johnston: String Quartet #4 "Amazing Grace" [1973]
Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
Kabalevsky: Piano Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 45 [1945]
Kancheli: Time... and Again [1997]
Kodallı: Atatürk Oratorio, op. 13
Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 [c. 1815]
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell for guitar duet [1977]
Lajtha: Symphony #8, op. 66 [1959]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Liebermann: Flute Concerto, op. 39 [1992]
Ligeti: Hungarian Rock (Chaconne) [1978]
Lloyd: Cello Concerto in D minor [1997]
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) [1943]
Martinů: Memorial to Lidice, H. 296 [1943]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Merikanto, A.: Piano Concerto #3 [1955]
Morley: Madrigals for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #19 in E-flat, K. 302 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #20 in C, K. 303 [1778]
Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor [1849]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Penderecki: Emanations [1958]
Ponce: Sonata Romántica [1929]
Purcell: Three Parts upon a Ground, Z. 731 [c. 1678]
Rachmaninoff: Caprice Bohémien (Capriccio on Gypsy Themes), op. 12 [1894]
Rorem: Cello Concerto [2002]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rossini: Semiramide [1823]
Rouse: Flute Concerto [1993]
Roussel: Résurrection, Prelude for orchestra, op. 4 [1903]
Say: Violin Concerto "1001 Nights in the Harem" [2007]
Saygun: Symphony #5, op. 70 [1985]
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]

To remain on the 120th tier: 
Adès: The Four Quarters, op. 28 [2010]
Akses: War for Peace--To the memory of Atatürk [1981]
Alkan: Benedictus for Organ, op. 54 [1859]
Alkan: Les mois, op. 74 [1838]
Andre: ... auf ... III [2007]
Arnold: Rinaldo and Armida, op. 49 [1954]
Arnold: Symphony #7, op. 113 [1973]
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 [1926]
Bacri: Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"
Bainton: Symphony #2 in D minor [1939-40]
Barrett, N.: Trade Winds [2006]
Bate: Symphony #4 [1954-55]
Benjamin, G.: Antara [1987]
Berio: points on the curve to find... [1974]
Billone: ITI KE MI [1995]
Boëly: Pieces (12) for organ, op. 18 [1856]
Bolcom: Songs of Innocence & Experience [1982]
Bowen: Piano Concerto #4 in A minor, op. 88 [1929] 
Brouwer: El Decameron Negro [1981]
Browne, W. D.: To Gratiana dancing and singing [1913]
Bruckner: Abendzauber [1878]
Casella: Cello Sonata #2 in C, op. 45 [1926]
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 1 [1893]
Czerny: String Quartet in D minor
Damase: Rhapsodie de printemps for piano and orchestra [1960]
Damase: Rhapsodie for horn and orchestra [1987]
Diamond: Rounds for string orchestra [1944]
Donizetti: Anna Bolena [1830]
Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883]
Elgar: The Apostles, op. 49 [1903]
Elmas: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor [1882, 1906]
Emmanuel: Piano Sonatine #6, op. 23 [1926]
Erdener: Afife [2001]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Feinberg, Samuli: Piano Sonata #6 in B minor, op. 13 [1923]
Finnissy: Red Earth [1988]
Gallagher: Symphony #2 "Ascendant" [2010-13]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Glière: Preludes (25) for Piano, op. 30 [1907]
Gliere: The Bronze Horseman, op 89 [1948/49]
Grainger: La Scandinavie for cello and piano [1902]
Hailstork: Symphony #2 [1998]
Hérold: Zampa, ou La fiancée de marbre (Zampa, or the Marble Fiancée)
Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]
Hummel: Piano Trio #1 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]
Kodály: Nyári este (Summer Evening) [1906, rev. 1929]
Korngold: Die Kathrin [1937]
Lang, B.: Die Sterne des Hungers (The Stars of Hunger) [2007]
Langlais: Suite Médiévale, op. 56 [1947]
Leighton: Symphony for Strings, op. 3 [1949]
Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]
Lourié: String Quartet #1 [1915]
Malipiero: Symphony #6 "Degli Archi" [1947]
Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]
Martinů: Opening of the Wells [1955]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]
Murail: Le Lac [2001]
Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]
Nørgård: Arabesques [2011]
Nørgård: Seadrift [1978]
Panufnik, A.: Symphony #2, "Sinfonia Elegiaca" [1957/1966]
Pfitzner: Palestrina [1917]
Polovinkin: Piano Sonata #4 in F, op. 18 [1926]
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire [1939]
Powell: Symphony in A, "Virginia Symphony" [1945/1951]
Ries: Piano Concerto #8 in A-flat, op. 151 "Gruss an den Rhein" [1826]
Roslavets: Piano Sonata #2 [1916]
Roslavets: Violin Sonata #2 [1917]
Rubbra: Symphony #1, op. 44 [1937]
Ruders: Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony" [2009]
Salonen: Wing on Wing [2004]

To move down 1 to the 121st tier:
Akses: Symphony #5 "Thus spoke Atatürk" (Rhetoric Symphony / Sinfonia rhetorica) [1988]
Damase: Horn Concerto [1994]
Gerhard: The Plague [1964]
Houben: abgemalt [2013]
Rochberg: Symphony #3 [1969]


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> Kodallı: Atatürk Oratorio, op. 13 ***
> 
> *** The composition date of this one is 1951.


I don't want to bump the old thread, so I'll thank you for letting me know that information here!


----------



## Highwayman

Dandrieu: Pièces de Clavecin [1724; 1728; 1734]


----------



## Highwayman

Höller: Schwarze Halbinseln [1982]


----------



## Nereffid

Arnold: Brass Quintet #1, op. 73 [1961]


----------



## science

Our votes (about a month ago) on the 51st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 49th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" [1713-23]

To move up 1 to the 50th tier: 
Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58 [1844]
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor [1940]
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra [1954]
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" [1787]

To remain on the 51st tier: 
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543 [after c. 1730]
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119 [1945]
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21 [1800]
Boulez: Sur Incises [1998]
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo [probably c. 1698]
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores [1436]
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila [1842]
Hahn: À Chloris [1913]
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal" [1765]
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto [1970]
Ligeti: Requiem [1965]
Rott: Symphony in E [1878]
Schnittke: Viola Concerto [1985]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845 [1825]
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281 [c. 1636]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144 [1974]
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54 [1939]
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15 [1855]

To move down 1 to the 52nd tier:
Antheil: Ballet Mécanique [1924]


----------



## science

As happens sometimes, we had a big tie for fifth place, so our votes on the 103rd tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 101st tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F [1905]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [1430s]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]

To move up 1 to the 102nd tier: 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola, and string orchestra, op. 19/1 [1917]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto #2, op. 28 "for the left hand only" [1924]
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer, op. 52 [1868]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39 [1892]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gombert: Musae Jovis [1530s]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50 [1895]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]

To remain on the 103rd tier: 
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Barber: Excursions, op. 20 [1944]
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Bargiel: Fantasia #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1851]
Blow: Venus and Adonis [c. 1683]
Davies: An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise [1985]
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King [1969]
Delalande: Te Deum [1684]
Draeseke: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat, op. 38 [1887]
Dupré: Symphony in G minor, op. 25 [1928]
Enescu: Vox Maris [1954]
Erkin: Köçekçe, dance rhapsody for orchestra [1943]
Erkin: Symphony #1 [1946]
Gershwin: Three Preludes [1926]
Grieg: Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67 [1895]
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel) [1894]
Handel: Tamerlano ("Tamerlane"), HWV 18 [1724]
Hindemith: Symphonia Serena [1946]
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation [1995]
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" [1966]
Klami: Sea Pictures [1932]

To move down 1 to the 104th tier:
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 103rd tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 101st tier: 
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 [1883]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]

To move up 1 to the 102nd tier: 
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Pettersson: Symphony #6 [1966]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings" [1943]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Witte: Piano Quartet in A, op. 5 [1867]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To remain on the 103rd tier: 
Krenek: Jonny spielt auf, op. 45 [1927]
Langgaard: Symphony #1 [1910]
Lyadov: Baba Yaga, op. 56 [1904]
MacMillan: Stabat Mater [2015]
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 [1918]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Ravel: Chansons madécasses [1926]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight (from The Blue Notebooks) [2004]
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip [1998-2000]
Say: Symphony #1, op. 28 "Istanbul" [2009]
Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità [1715]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen" [1816]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61 [1826]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #5 in G minor, op. 147 [1917]
Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]
Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue [1942]
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79 [1821]
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20 [1929]

To move down 1 to the 104th tier:
Murail: Les Sept Paroles [2010]

I didn't vote on that so some works didn't do quite as well as I would've liked, but y'all didn't do too bad without me!


----------



## science

I'll add these works in the morning (tonight your time, probably):



advokat said:


> Alyabyev: Violin Sonata in E minor [1843]





science said:


> Abrahamsen: Left, Alone (Piano Concerto) [2016]





mmsbls said:


> Adams: Chamber Symphony





adinfinitum said:


> Ammann: Piano Concerto 'Gran Toccata' [2016-19]





Nereffid said:


> Arnold: Brass Quintet #1, op. 73 [1961]





advokat said:


> Boieldieu: Piano Concerto #1 in F [c. 1792]





science said:


> Bryars: Piano Concerto "The Solway Canal" [2010]





pjang23 said:


> Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]
> Coulthard: Twelve Essays on a Cantabile Theme [1972]





Highwayman said:


> Dandrieu: Pièces de Clavecin [1724; 1728; 1734]





adinfinitum said:


> Delius: String Quartet [1917]





adinfinitum said:


> Enescu: Piano Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 30 [1944]





adinfinitum said:


> Godowsky: Piano Sonata in E minor [1910]





science said:


> Gubaidulina: String Quartet #3 [1987]





science said:


> Hakim, N.: Gershwinesca [2000]





adinfinitum said:


> Henze: Symphony #10 [1997-2000]





Highwayman said:


> Höller: Schwarze Halbinseln [1982]





adinfinitum said:


> Indy: Piano Sonata in E, op. 63 [1907]





adinfinitum said:


> Jolivet: Violin Concerto [1972]





advokat said:


> Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto #1 in A minor, op.9 [1928]





adinfinitum said:


> Karg-Elert: Passacaglia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 150 [1932]





science said:


> Krommer: Octet-Partita in B-flat, op. 67 [1808]





mmsbls said:


> La Rue: Missa L'Homme armé





science said:


> Lübeck: Prelude & Fugue in E [before 1740]





adinfinitum said:


> Lyapunov: Piano Sextet in B-flat minor, op. 63 [1916, rev. 1921]





adinfinitum said:


> Medtner: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 44 [1925]





advokat said:


> Menuhin: Suite for two Pianos in the Baroque Manner [2016]





adinfinitum said:


> Mozart: String Quartet #16 in E-flat, K. 428 [1783]
> Mozart: String Quartet #18 in A, K. 464 [1785]





mmsbls said:


> Obrecht: Beata es, Maria [1505]





mmsbls said:


> Padovano: Messe a 24 (version II)





science said:


> Pesson: Future is a Faded Song (Piano Concerto) [2017]





adinfinitum said:


> Pfitzner: Piano Quintet in C, op. 23 [1908]





mmsbls said:


> Plummer: Anna mater matris Christi (15th century)





adinfinitum said:


> Poulenc: La voix humaine [1958]





adinfinitum said:


> Rautavaara: Etudes (6), op. 42 [1969]





science said:


> Risset: Computer Suite from Little Boy [1968]
> Risset: Passages for flute and tape [1982]
> Risset: Sud [1985]





Highwayman said:


> Rossi: The Songs of Solomon [1623]





science said:


> Scheidt: Tabulatura Nova, including "Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, SSWV 106" [1624]





adinfinitum said:


> Schoenberg: Die Jakobsleiter (Jacob's Ladder) [1915-26]





Nereffid said:


> Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner [2015]





science said:


> Slonimsky: Requiem [2004]





Nereffid said:


> Still: Suite for violin and piano [1943]





science said:


> Strasnoy: Kuleshov (Piano Concerto) [2017]





adinfinitum said:


> Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #2, op. 61 [1932-33]





mmsbls said:


> Tallis: Missa Puer natus est nobis [1554]





Highwayman said:


> Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm, op. 36 [1915]





Nereffid said:


> Thorvaldsdottir: Metacosmos [2018]





adinfinitum said:


> Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #15 [1954]





pjang23 said:


> Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue no. 2 in E minor [1959]





adinfinitum said:


> Wolf: String Quartet in D minor [1878]





Highwayman said:


> Wood: Clarinet Trio, op. 40 [1997]


----------



## Ethereality

Weirdly, I think I'll add this work because it reminds me of a much better version of _Pictures at an Exhibition_, just modern.

Uematsu, Hamauzu, Nakano: Final Fantasy X


----------



## advokat

Taneyev: Choral Varié (c. 1913)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 120th tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 118th tier: 
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schumann: Nachtstücke (4), op. 23 [1839]
Schumann: Romances (3), op. 28 [1839]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Smyth: Mass in D [1891]
Stenhammar: Sensommarnätter (Late Summer Nights), op. 33 [1914]
Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH [1962]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]
Suk: Meditation on the Old Czech Chorale "St. Wenceslas" for string orchestra or string quartet, op. 35a [1914]
Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs [early 17th century]
Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" [1990]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #7 for winds, violin, and cello, "Settimino" [1924]
Wagenaar: Sinfonietta, op. 32 [1917]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night [1609]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

To move up 1 to the 119th tier: 
Schreker: The Birthday of the Infanta [1908]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #5 in A-flat, D. 557 [1817]
Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un merlo [1980]
Shapey: String Quartet #6 [1963]
Sor: Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41 [1830]
Stanford: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 126 [1911]
Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light) [1997]
Stockhausen: Punkte [1962]
Sullivan: Iolanthe; or, The Peer and the Peri [1882]
Sullivan: The Gondoliers [1889]
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #3, op. 36 [1917]
Turnage: Three Screaming Popes [1989]
Usmanbaş: String Quartet [1947]
Varèse: Octandre [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Cello Concerto #2 [1953]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros bis for violin and cello [1929]
Whitlock: Organ Sonata in C minor [1836]
Yoshimatsu: Saxophone Concerto, op. 59 "Cyber Bird" [1994]

To remain on the Xth tier: 
Still: In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy [1943]
Stockhausen: Balance from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Edentia from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Freude (Joy) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Havona from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Himmels-Tür (Heaven's Door) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Montag aus Licht (Monday from Light) [1988]
Stockhausen: Paradies from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Schönheit (Beauty) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Stockhausen: Zeitmasse [1956]
Stravinsky: Perséphone [1934]
Szymanowski: Fantasy in C, op. 14 [1905]
Takemitsu: Arc [1966]
Taviloğlu: Clarinet Concerto [1979]
Tippett: Midsummer Marriage, including the Ritual Dances [1955]
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere" [early 1950s]
Ustvolskaya: Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us" [1983]
Vicentino: L'antica musica ridotta alla moderna prattica [1555]
Voříšek: Six Impromptus, op. 7 [c. 1820]
Walton: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1947]
Webern: Songs (5), op. 4 [1909]

To move down 1 to the 121st tier:
Welmers: Litanie [1988]


----------



## advokat

Glazunov: Prelude and Fugue in D Majour, Op. 93 (1907)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 23rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 22nd tier: 
Franck: Violin Sonata in A [1886]
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515]
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934]
Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 & 935 [1827]
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra, op. 30 [1896]
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms [1930]
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]
Verdi: Requiem [1874]

To remain on the 23rd tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest" [1802]
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas [c. 1676]
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic", WAB 104 [1874]
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague" [1786]
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde" [1824]

To move down 1 to the 24th tier:
Beethoven: "Triple" Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C, op. 56 [1805]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 [1611]


----------



## science

Gesualdo has been getting killed. Demoted two times in a row. Choral works don't do well, Renaissance works tend to do even worse, especially on these high tiers where there are so many voters and so many of the works are absolute music composed by famous people. I guess pjang23 and Highwayman will be saddened by this result too. I should have foreseen this and given it a +3 and given Franck only a +2, although that is a work I really like too, and I'm surprised it did so well.


----------



## advokat

Gliere: Fugue on a Russian Christmas song (c. 1913)


----------



## science

On the 118th tier, we chose to promote the following works:

To the 114th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Fantasia in G minor, op. 77 [1809]
Beethoven: Romance #2 in F for Violin and Orchestra, op. 50 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 23 [1800]
Berlioz: Tristia, op. 18 [1852]
Denisov: Concerto for Two Violas, Harpsichord, and Strings [1984]
Dove: Piano Quintet [2009]
Dvořák: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 10 [1873/87-89]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Joplin: Bethena, A Concert Waltz [1905]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 54 [1956]
Melartin: Symphony #3 in F, op. 40 [1906-07]
Saariaho: Laterna Magica [2008]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Stravinsky: Concerto in D "Basle" [1946]
Zemlinsky: Psalm 13, op. 24 [1935]

To the 116th tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Andreae: Symphony #1 in F [1900]
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet in C, op. 31 [1928]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber" [1779-87]
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769 [1747]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Beethoven: The Consecration of the House Overture, op. 124 [1822]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #6 in A, op. 30/1 [1802]
Benjamin, A.: Symphony #1 [1945]
Berio: Concerto for Two Pianos [1973]
Berlioz: La Mort de Cléopâtre [1829]
Bliss: Meditations on a Theme of John Blow [1955]
Bortniansky: Cherubim Song #7 (Cherubic Hymn #7) [early 19th century]
Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Braga Santos: Symphony #1 in D [1946]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Bruch: Romance in F for viola and orchestra, op. 85 [1911]
Byrd: Gradualia [1605, 1607]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise brillante in C for cello and piano, op. 3 [1829]
Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre [1869-70]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #2 in G minor, op. 26 [1876]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 83 [1894]
Fauré: Preludes (9) for Piano, op. 103 [1910]
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione [1982-6]
Flotow: Martha [1847]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Furtwängler: Symphony #2 in E minor [1946]
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra [1931]
Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]
Gordon: Timber [2009]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #3 in E, op. 100 [1923]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #5, op. 153 [1936]
Guerrero: Missa Sancta et immaculata [1566]
Harvey: Bird Concerto with Pianosong [2001]
Hildegard von Bingen: O Euchari [12th century]
Irgens-Jensen: Symphony in D minor [1941]
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen [c. 1485]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux [1937]
Mignone: Etudes (12) for Guitar [1970]
Mimaroğlu: La Ruche [1968]
Mitterer: coloured noise [2005]
Mompou: Cants mágìcs [1919]
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes [1993-1994]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Poulenc: Cello Sonata [1948]
Rachmaninoff: 'Spring' Cantata for baritone solo, chorus, and orchestra op. 20 [1902]
Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Roussel: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23 [1921]
Scarlatti, A.: Il Mitridate Eupatore [1707]
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schumann: Gedichte (Kerner Lieder) (12), op. 35 [1840]
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Shostakovich: Piano Sonata #2 in B minor, op. 61 [1943]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X [1955]
Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]
Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat [1877]
Taneyev: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 12 [1896-98]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Victoria: Missa Ave maris stella [1576]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #7 for winds, violin, and cello, "Settimino" [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema for piano [1926; orch. 1932]
Wuorinen: String Sextet [1989]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 90th tier part 1 and part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 88th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A-flat [1824]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1) [1994]

To move up 1 to the 89th tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar" [13th cent.]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48 [1944]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor [1902]
Borodin: String Quartet #1 in A [1879]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 [1916]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Handel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76 [1739]
Handel: Samson, HWV 57 [1743]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Haydn: Piano Trio #43 in C, Hob. XV/27 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]
Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake) [1938]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Murail: Winter Fragments [2000]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" [1995]
Poulenc: Motets (4) pour le temps de Noël [1952]
Poulenc: Tel jour, telle nuit [1937]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Reicha: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 89 [c. 1820]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #2, op. 71 [1985]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #9 in B, D. 575 [1817]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1 [1884]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D, RV 93 [1730s]
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 [c. 1717]
Wassenaer: Sei Concerti Armonici [1740]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]

To remain on the 90th tier: 
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 [1913]
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 [1950]
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 [1944]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75 [1921]
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
Bloch: String Quartet #2 [1945]
Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello, and Harpsichord [1952]
Clarke: Piano Trio [1921]
Delibes: Sylvia [1876]
Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen, five songs for baritone and orchestra [1906]
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28 [1940]
Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109 [1934]
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony, op. 26 [1875]
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings [1975]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4, HWV 289-294 [1735-6]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 7, HWV 306-311 [1740-51]
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" [1916]
Janáček: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen (The Diary of One Who Disappeared) [1921]
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 [1957]
Lutosławski: String Quartet [1964]
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte [1950]
Messiaen: Réveil des Oiseaux [1953]
Nielsen: Flute Concerto [1926]
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen [1997]
Rameau: Les Boréades [1763]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G [1927]
Reger: Fantasia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46 [1900]
Reicha: Wind Quintets (6), op. 100 [1824]
Rossini: La Cenerentola [1817]
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75 [1885]
Saygun: Symphony #1, op. 29 [1953]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #11 in F minor, D. 625 [1818]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici (On Concentric Poems) [1988]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68 [1944]
Steffani: Stabat Mater [c. 1727]
Torke: Color Music [1985 to 1988]
Varèse: Density 21.5 [1936, 1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 [1968]

To move down 1 to the 91st tier:
Carter: Night Fantasies [1980]
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam [1982]


----------



## advokat

Cabanilles - Primera Batalla Imperial de Quinto Tono (late XVII century)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 102nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 100th tier: 
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola, and string orchestra, op. 19/1 [1917]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]

To move up 1 to the 101st tier: 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1856]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Bernstein: Mass [1971]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes [1978]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39 [1892]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gombert: Musae Jovis [1530s]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50 [1895]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 [1784]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Respighi: Il Tramonto (The Sunset) [1914]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings" [1943]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76 [1933]
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region [1906]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) [1555]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To remain on the 102nd tier: 
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 [2003]
Berio: Sequenza XIV for cello [2002]
Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto #2, op. 28 "for the left hand only" [1924]
Boulez: Structures I [1952]
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer, op. 52 [1868]
Delius: Violin Sonata #1 [1914]
Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra [1992-2009]
Enescu: String Quartet #2 in G, op. 22/2 [1951]
Franck: Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17 [1862]
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika" [1919]
Grisey: Les chants de l'amour [1984]
Halffter: Sinfonietta in D [1925]
Holst: Hammersmith, op. 52 [1930]
Karłowicz: Serenade for strings in C, op. 2 [1898]
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102 [1852]
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan [1936]
Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet" [1829]
Onslow: Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16 [1819]
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 [1972]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #3 in F minor "Same-Ätnam; Lappland" [1915]
Pettersson: Symphony #6 [1966]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) [2003]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro, op. 134 [1853]
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 [1966]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35 [1916]
Stockhausen: Carré [1960]
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords" [1965]
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps [1909]
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" [1861]
Voříšek: Symphony in D, op. 24 [1821]
Witte: Piano Quartet in A, op. 5 [1867]
Xenakis: Eonta [1964]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 [2003]

To move down 1 to the 103rd tier:
Enescu: Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6 [1899]
Vasks: Symphony for Strings "Voices" [1991]


----------



## advokat

Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 1, Op. 6 [1895]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Manz - E'en So, Lord Jesus, Quickly Come [1953]


----------



## adinfinitum

Tippett: Symphony #3 [1972]


----------



## science

Slonimsky, N.: Five Advertising Songs [1988]


----------



## science

advokat said:


> Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 1, Op. 6 [1895]





advokat said:


> Cabanilles - Primera Batalla Imperial de Quinto Tono (late XVII century)





Allegro Con Brio said:


> Manz - E'en So, Lord Jesus, Quickly Come [1953]





adinfinitum said:


> Tippett: Symphony #3 [1972]





science said:


> Slonimsky, N.: Five Advertising Songs [1988]


I've added all of these as well.

That gets us to 6473 works.


----------



## advokat

Gretchaninov - Symphony No. 2, Op. 27, "Pastoral". [1908]


----------



## advokat

Pabst - Piano Concerto in E-flat major [1882]


----------



## advokat

Herz - Rondo de concert, Op. 27, c. 1850


----------



## advokat

Gretchaninov - Mass "Et in terra pax", Op. 166 [1942]


----------



## Highwayman

Mertz: Bardenklänge, op. 13 [1847-50]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 77th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 75th tier: 
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To move up 1 to the 76th tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 [before 1727]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 [c. 1708-12]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op.26 [1949]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #16 in G, op. 31/1 [1802]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 24 [1922]
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3 [1733]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201 [1774]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 [1949]
Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet and piano quintet, op. 34 [1919]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4 in C minor, op. 44 [1875]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 [1895]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music [1938]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To remain on the 77th tier: 
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 [1965]
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56 [1915]
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36 [1908]
Boulez: Messagesquisse [1976]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 86, including "Feldeinsamkeit" and "Todessehnen" [1879]
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 [17th century]
Carter: String Quartet #2 [1959]
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19 [1892]
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat [by 1814]
Dvořák: Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44 [1878]
Harris: Symphony #3 [1939]
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 [1824]
Ives: String Quartet #2 [1913]
Ives: Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting" [1910]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365 [1777]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545 [1788]
Pierné: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12 [1887]
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre [1928]
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 [1901]
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 [1981]
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 [1947]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves [1934]

To move down 1 to the 78th tier:
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 [1906; rev. 1914]


----------



## science

Something I've never thought of checking out, but: 

The highest tier without a work by Bach or Beethoven: 8th 

The highest tier without a work by Bach, Beethoven, or Mozart: 17th 

The highest tier without a work by Bach, Beethoven, Brahms, or Mozart: 71st

The 71st tier also doesn't have any works by Schubert, Schumann, Wagner, or whoever you might expect to be the next big name in the series. The biggest names on that tier are probably Chopin and Strauss. 

I think the 79th, 94th, 96th, 97th, 104th, 106th, 108th, and 120th tiers are the only other ones that don't have any works by the big four.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 118th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 116th tier: 
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]
Handel: Chandos Anthems, HWV 246-256 [1717-18]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Juon: Piano Quartet #2 in G, op. 50 [1912]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night [1609]
Zemlinsky: Clarinet Trio in D minor, op. 3 [1896]

To move up 1 to the 117th tier: 
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 13 [1777]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #7 in G minor, BWV 1058 (transcription of BWV 1041) [c. 1723]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2 [1798]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, op. 9 [1854]
Bruckner: Psalm 150, WAB 38 [1892]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Dvořák: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 13 [1874]
Gipps: Horn Concerto, op. 58 [1968]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Holliger: Siebengesang [1967]
Milhaud: String Quartet #1, op. 5 [1912]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #17 in C, K. 296 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Noskowski: Symphony #3 in F, "From Spring to Spring" [1903]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Puccini: I Crisantemi (Chrysanthemums) [1890]
Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night [1878-1879]
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]
Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH [1962]
Stockhausen: Erwachen (Awakening) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Sviridov: Hymns and Prayers [1987-97]
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2

To remain on the 118th tier: 
Alkan: Preludes (25), op. 31 [1847]
Artyomov: The Way to Olympus [1978]
Bartók: Rhapsody for piano, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]
Davies: Symphony #1 [1976]
Fagerlund: Woodlands, for solo bassoon [2012]
Gade: Aquarellen, op. 19 [1850]
Gluck: Don Juan [1761]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Gudmundsen-Holmgreen: Plateaux pour Piano et Orchestre [2005]
Keuris: Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Orchestra [1986]
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Ligeti: Continuum [1968]
Manoury: Pluton [1988-1989]
Pizzetti: Symphony in A [1940]
Rautavaara: Harp Concerto [2000]
Ridout: Fall fair [1961]
Rochberg: String Quartet #4 [1977]
Ropartz: Symphony #3 in E [1906]
Saunders: Fletch [2012]
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto [2014]
Stockhausen: Harmonien (Harmonies) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Suk: Meditation on the Old Czech Chorale "St. Wenceslas" for string orchestra or string quartet, op. 35a [1914]
Tüür: Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream" [1990]
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor [1873]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #12 for orchestra [1929]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #4 for 3 horns and trombone [1926]
Walton: Five Bagatelles [1971]
Welmers: Invocazione [1989]

To move down 1 to the 119th tier:
Stockhausen: Jerusem from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Orvonton from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Urantia from Klang (Sound) [2007]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 10th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 9th tier: 
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 [1891]
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 [1789]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828]

To remain on the 10th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein" [1804]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1826]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960]
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82 [1919]
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]

To move down 1 to the 11th tier:
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896]


----------



## Highwayman

Berio: Sequenza XI for guitar [1988]


----------



## Highwayman

Saygun: Partita for Solo Violin, op. 36 [1961]


----------



## science

Coates, G.: Holographic Universe for violin and orchestra [1975]


----------



## advokat

Gretchaninov - Missa Sancti Spiritus for Chorus and Organ, Op. 169.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 66th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 64th tier: 
Martinů: Symphony #1, H. 289 [1942]
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor [1853]

To move up 1 to the 65th tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 5 [1705]
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" [1903]
Borodin: Prince Igor (including the Polovtsian Dances) [1890]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 8), op. 76 [1871, 1878]
Bruch: Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88 [1911]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 50 "Prussian" [1787]
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds) [1958]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor [1892]
Strauss, J. II: An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314 [1866]
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58 [1885]
Verdi: Falstaff [1893]
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18 [1739]

To remain on the 66th tier: 
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean [2013]
Albeniz: Asturias (Leyenda) [1892]
Balakirev: Islamey, op. 18 [1869]
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria [c. 1200]
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety" [1949; rev. 1965]
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275 [1771]
Chabrier: España [1883]
Corigliano: Symphony #1 [1989]
Delibes: Lakmé (including the Flower Duet) [1883]
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75 [1887]
Field: Nocturnes [1812-1836]
Ives: Symphony #2 [1902]
Leifs: Hekla, op. 52 [1961]
Lutosławski: Symphonic Variations [1937]
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana [1890]
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1 [1817]
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites [1956]
Prokofiev: War and Peace, op. 91 [1942]
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17 [1909]
Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60]
Stravinsky: Agon [1957]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 [1878]
Telemann: Paris Quartets [1730, 1738]
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621 [c. 1727]
Ysaÿe: Sonatas (6) for Solo Violin, op. 27 [1923]

To move down 1 to the 67th tier:
Kraus: Symphony in C minor [1783]


----------



## advokat

Gretchaninov - The Seven Days of Passion (Strastnaya Sedmitsa) [1911]

and I have ommited the date of the composition in the post #1261 - it should be as follows: Gretchaninov - Missa Sancti Spiritus for Chorus and Organ, Op. 169 [1943]


----------



## advokat

Kalafati - Légende, Op. 20 [1928]


----------



## science

Your votes on the 89th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 87th tier: 
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]
Handel: Samson, HWV 57 [1743]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]

To move up 1 to the 88th tier: 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre" [1922]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C, BWV 1061 [1733-4]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Bax: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1922]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #9 in E, op. 14/1 [1798]
Brahms: Chorale Preludes (11), op. 122 [1896]
Bruckner: Mass #1 in D minor, WAB 26 [1864]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Carter: Cello Sonata [1948]
Catoire: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 31 [1916]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]

To remain on the 89th tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar" [13th cent.]
Arnold: String Quartet #2, op. 118 [1975]
Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48 [1944]
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80 [1806]
Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21 [1844]
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor [1902]
Borodin: String Quartet #1 in A [1879]
Borodin (completed by Glazunov): Symphony #3 in A minor [1882]
Britten: Cello Suite #2, op. 80 [1967]
Chin: Clarinet Concerto [2014]
Decaux: Clairs de lune [1900-1907]
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38 [1900]
Fauré: Fantasie for piano & orchestra, op. 111 [1918]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 [1916]
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry [1983]
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 [1987]
Handel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76 [1739]
Hausegger: Natursymphonie [1911]
Haydn: Piano Trio #43 in C, Hob. XV/27 [1797 or before]
Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake) [1938]

To move down 1 to the 90th tier:
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, op. 25 [1895]
Delius: A Mass of Life [1905]
Hahn: Violin Sonata in C [1926]


----------



## Highwayman

Ries: Clarinet Sonata in G minor, op. 29 [1809]


----------



## science

I cannot update the list at this moment, but our votes on the 129th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 125th tier: 
Alwyn: String Quartet #2 "Spring Waters" [1975]
Amirov: Symphony "To the Memory of Nizami" [1941]
Avison: Sonatas for harpsichord, 2 violins and cello, op. 5 [1756]
Balbastre: Pièces de clavecin [1759]
Berkeley: Horn Trio, op. 44 [c. 1953]
Berkeley: Serenade for string orchestra, op. 12 [1939]
Bliss: Metamorphic Variations [1972]
Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]
Boulanger, L.: D'un soir triste [1918]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 104, including "Im Herbst" [1886-8]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Andreae: Flute Quartet, op. 43 [c. 1942]
Arnold: Symphony #3, op. 63 [1957]
Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Auerbach: Double Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra, op. 40 [1997]
Bacevičius: Piano Concerto #4, op. 67 "Symphonie Concertante" [1962]
Bacewicz: Trio for Oboe, Harp and Percussion [1965]
Bach: Cantata #65 "Sie werden aus Saba alle kommen" [1724]
Baird: Four Essays [1958]
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise [1988]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Benjamin, G.: Ringed by the Flat Horizon [2000]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]
Bernstein: Clarinet Sonata [1941-2]
Bononcini: Divertimenti da camera [1722]
Bridge: String Quartet #3, H.175 [1927]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Adam: Si j'étais roi (If I Were King) [1852]
Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? [2018]
Aguilera de Heredia: Tiento de Batalla on the eight tone for organ
Alwyn: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1953]
Ammann: Piano Concerto 'Gran Toccata' [2016-19]
Anderson, J.: American Choruses (4) [2004]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010]
Arnold: Little Suite #2, op. 78 [1961]
Atterberg: Symphony #9, op. 54 "Sinfonia visionaria" [1956]
Babbitt: Sheer Pluck (Composition for Guitar) [1984]
Bach, C. P. E.: Harpsichord Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 26, H. 430 (adapted from H. 432) [1750]
Bach: Cantata #18 "Gleichwie der Regen und Schnee vom Himmel fällt" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #23 "Cantata Du wahrer Gott und Davids Sohn" [1723]
Bacri: Symphony #4, op. 49 "Sturm und drang" [1995]
Badings: Symphony #12 "Symphonic Sound Figures" [1964]
Bantock: Prometheus Unbound [1933]
Bax: Fantasy Sonata for Harp and Viola [1927]
Beal: House of Cards Symphony [2016]
Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]
Bentzon: Cor Anglais Sonata, op. 71 [1951]
Blomdahl: Symphony #3 "Facetter" [1950]
Borgstrøm: Die Nacht der Toten, op. 16 [1905]
Boulez: Polyphonie X [1951]
Bowen: Flute Sonata, op. 120 [1946]
Brandl: Symphony in D, op. 25 [1803]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Abrahamsen: Left, Alone (Piano Concerto) [2016]
Adigozalov: Piano Concerto #4 [1994]
Aguila: Concierto en Tango for cello and orchestra [2014]
Aguilera de Heredia: Obra on the eighth tone for organ "Ensalada"
Alexandrov: State Anthem of the Soviet Union [1943]
Alwyn: String Quartet #3 [1984]
Argento: Postcard from Morocco [1971]
Auerbach: La Suite dels Ocells [Homage to Pablo Casals] [2015]
Ballou: Concerto for Solo Guitar and Chamber Orchestra [1964]
Ballou: Prelude and Allegro for String Orchestra and Piano [1951]
Barrett, R.: life-form [2012]
Bax: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Bazzini: String Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 75 [1875]
Bendix: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 17 [1884]
Berg, N.: Symphony #5 "Trilogia delle Passioni" [1924]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Berkeley: Piano Concerto in B-flat, op. 29 [1947-48]
Boieldieu: Piano Concerto #1 in F [c. 1792]
Bologne: String Quartets (6), op. 1 [c. 1770]
Bray: At the Speed of Stillness [2012]
Bridge: The Hour Glass, H.148 [1919-20]


----------



## Highwayman

Berkeley, M.: Oboe Quintet "Into the Ravine" [2012]


----------



## science

Y'all, I'm sorry for the delays. I need some more time but I'll catch up asap.


----------



## Highwayman

Escher: Le Tombeau de Ravel [1952; rev. 1959]


----------



## Highwayman

Bruhns: Prelude in E minor "The Great" [late 17th century]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 118th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 116th tier: 
Bach, W. F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F. 43 [1767]
Bauldeweyn (formerly attrib. Josquin): Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto #3 in D, op. 50 "Dedicated to Soviet Youth" [1952]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Parry: Symphony #3 in C "English" [1889]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite [1890]
Schumann: Nachtstücke (4), op. 23 [1839]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Victoria: Missa Vidi speciosam [1592]

To move up 1 to the 117th tier: 
Andre: ... als II ... [2000-2001]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Bantock: Old English Suite [1909]
Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
Diamond: Symphony #3 [1945]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 85, including "Dans la forêt de septembre" [1902]
Gade: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 5 [1842]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Mendelssohn: Psalm 42 (Wie der Hirsch schreit), op. 32 [1837]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 2 [1590]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74 [1937]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Ravel: Menuet Antique [1895; orch. 1929]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208 [18th cent.]
Séjourne: Marimba Concerto [2015]
Smith, A.M.: Symphony #1 in C minor [1863]
Steinberg: Symphony #1 in D, op. 3 [1905-06]
Stockhausen: Uversa from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs [early 17th century]

To remain on the 118th tier: 
Babbitt: Piano Concerto #2 [1998]
Berio: Sequenza VIIa for oboe (arranged as VIIb for soprano saxophone) [1969]
Boëllmann: Symphony in F, op. 24 [1894]
Boulez: Incises [1994, rev. 2001]
Brian: Violin Concerto in C [1935]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #7 "Angels" with organ [2001]
Dusapin: String Quartet #5 [2005]
Eberl: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 40 [1803]
Gluck: Paride ed Elena [1770]
Hillborg: Sirens [2014]
Holmès: Irlande (Symphonic Poem) [1882]
Lully: Quare Fremuerunt, LWV 67 [1685]
Martucci: Symphony #2 in F, op. 81 [1899]
Mirzoyan: Symphony for Timpani & Strings [1962]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]
Rubinstein: Das verlorene Paradies, op. 54 [1855]
Salonen: Piano Concerto [2007]
Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, op. 39 [1938]
Svendsen: Cello Concerto in D, op. 7 [1870]
Thomson: Five Songs From William Blake [1951]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #2 for flute and clarinet [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #6 for orchestra [1926]

To move down 1 to the 119th tier:
Gossec: Le Triomphe de la République [1793]
King, Karl: Invictus [1921]
Palestine: Strumming Music [1975]
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light) [1991]
Stockhausen: Glanz (Brilliance) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Stockhausen: Himmelfahrt (Ascension) from Klang (Sound) [2005]
Stockhausen: Natürliche Dauern (Natural Durations) from Klang (Sound) [2006]
Stockhausen: Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light) [1983]
Watkins: The Phoenix and the Turtle [2014]
Welmers: Laudate Dominum [1979]
Xenakis: Nuits [1968]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 89th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 87th tier: 
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Martinů: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano, H. 301 [1944]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]

To move up 1 to the 88th tier: 
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata for piano four-hands in C, D. 812 [1824]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #9 in B, D. 575 [1817]
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa [1999]
Tallis: If Ye Love Me [1565]
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1 [1884]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]
Wellesz: Symphony #2, op. 65 "The English" [1948]

To remain on the 89th tier: 
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques [1956]
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 [1780]
Murail: Winter Fragments [2000]
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" [1995]
Poulenc: Motets (4) pour le temps de Noël [1952]
Poulenc: Tel jour, telle nuit [1937]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 [1946]
Rameau: Dardanus [1739]
Reicha: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 89 [c. 1820]
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for Two Horns in F, C61 [c. 1790]
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 [1912]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #2, op. 71 [1985]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 [1982]
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante" [1816]
Strauss, R.: Burleske for piano and orchestra in D minor [1886]
Szymanowski: Mythes, op. 30 [1915]
Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream [1991]
Varèse: Intégrales [1923]
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D, RV 93 [1730s]
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 [c. 1717]
Wassenaer: Sei Concerti Armonici [1740]
Wolpe: Battle Piece [1947]

To move down 1 to the 90th tier:
Vierne: Pièces (24) de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55 [1927]

I can't move these works right now but I'll get to them ASAP!


----------



## science

Our votes on the 76th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 74th tier: 
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 24 [1922]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1837]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet and piano quintet, op. 34 [1919]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, op. 134 [1968]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]

To move up 1 to the 75th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 [c. 1708-12]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120 [1945]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, op. 22 [1800]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) [1997]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob. XV/29 [1797 or before]
Ligeti: Bagatelles (6) for Wind Quintet [1953]
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3 [1733]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Reich: Six Pianos (and the transposition Six Marimbas) [1973 (1986)]
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4 in C minor, op. 44 [1875]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 [1968]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 [1895]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]
Warlock: Capriol Suite [1926]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To remain on the 76th tier: 
Adam: Giselle [1841]
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 [before 1727]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #16 in G, op. 31/1 [1802]
Berg: Pieces (4) for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 [1913]
Bridge: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor, H. 94 "Phantasie" [1910]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Froberger: Lamentation on the Death of Ferdinand III, FbWV 633 [c. 1657]
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy [1937]
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto [1999; rev. 2003]
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201 [1774]
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 [1949]
Rameau: Les Grands Motets [1715-22; rev. 1751]
Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges [1925]
Schnittke: Concerto for Mixed Chorus (Choir Concerto) [1985]
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 [1831]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11 [1883]
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex [1927]
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music [1938]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor [1957]
Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]
Xenakis: Pithoprakta [1956]

To move down 1 to the 77th tier:
Rorem: Symphony #3 [1958]


----------



## Highwayman

Šulek: Trombone Sonata "Vox Gabrieli" [1973]


----------



## advokat

Slonimsky, Sergei: Sonata for Piano [1962]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up to the 125th tier: 
Britten: The Holy Sonnets of John Donne, op. 35 [1945]
Bruch: String Octet in B-flat [1920]
Bryars: Cello concerto, "Farewell to Philosophy" [1995]
Cabanilles: Primera Batalla Imperial de Quinto Tono [late 17th century]
Carter: Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello [1988]
Carulli: Serenade in A for two guitars, op. 96/1 [1815]
Casella: Elegia eroica, op. 29 [1914]
Caurroy: Fantasies (42) [before 1610]
Chausson: La Tempête, op. 18 [1888]
Chin: Rocaná [2008]
Dandrieu: Pièces de Clavecin [1724; 1728; 1734]
Danyel: Songs for the Lute, Viol and Voice [1606]
Davies: Sea Eagle [1982]
Dohnányi: Suite in the Olden Style, op. 24 [1913]
Dowland: Third Booke of Songes [1603]
Dubois: Les Sept Paroles du Christ [1867]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Bryars: Piano Concerto "The Solway Canal" [2010]
Cassadó: Suite for Solo Cello in D minor [1926]
Cesti: La Dori [1657]
Chapí: String Quartet #2 in F [1904]
Clarke: Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale [1941]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Britten: String Quartet #3, op. 94 [1975]
Bruch: Odysseus, op. 41 [1871-2]
Bruins: Concerto per pianoforte ed orchestra [1952]
Bryars: String Quartet #1 "Between the National and the Bristol" [1985]
Burgmüller, N.: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 14 [1835]
Carpenter: Symphony #1 "Sermons in Stone" [1917/40]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Antony and Cleopatra, op. 134 [1947]
Cendo: Tract [2007]
Chance: Variations on a Korean Folk Song [1965]
Chavez: Soli IV for brass trio [1967]
Chiang Wen-yeh [or Koh Bunya]: Confucian Temple Rites, op. 30 [1939]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #5 [1988]
Colgrass: Winds of Nagual [1985]
Copland: Duo for flute and piano [1971]
Copland: Pieces (2) for String Quartet [1928]
Copland: Violin Sonata [1943]
Cras: Légende pour violoncelle et orchestre [1929]
Dallapiccola: Ciaccona, Intermezzo e Adagio for Solo Cello [1945]
Danielpour: The Enchanted Garden [1992]
Danzi: Cello concerto in E minor, P. 243 [1809]
Delius: String Quartet [1917]
Dickinson: Piano Concerto [1984]
Dinicu: Hora Staccato [1906]
Djordjević: FAIL [2010]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Dopper: Symphony #2 in B minor "Scottish" [1904]
Doppler: Andante et Rondo for two flutes and piano, op. 25 [1874]
Doráti: Sette pezzi for orchestra [1961]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88 [1902]
Buck: Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23 [1868]
Budashkin: Domra Concerto [1943]
Carter: Horn Concerto [2006]
Chávez: Paisajes Mexicanos (Variaciones sinfónicas) [1973]
Chavez: Soli III for four soloists and orchestra [1965]
Cmiral: Altered Mind of 20-20 [2020]
Coates, G.: Nightscape for contrabass and percussion [2008]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #8 [2001/2002]
Coates, G.: Symphony #16 "Time Frozen" [1993]
Coates, G.: Symphony #8 "Indian Sounds" for voices and orchestra [1991]
Coates, G.: The Force for Peace in War [1973]
Costa: Aphoristic Madrigal [2015]
Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]
Coulthard: Twelve Essays on a Cantabile Theme [1972]
Crosse: Some Marches on a Ground [1970]
Crosse: The Demon of Adachigahara [1968]
Danielpour: Darkness in the Ancient Valley [2011]
Daugherty: Deus Ex Machina [2007]
Dean: Voices of Angels [1996]
Demessieux: Te Deum, op. 11 [1959]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 52nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 51st tier: 
Puccini: Turandot [1926]
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39 [1899]
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden [1977]
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor [1947]

To remain on the 52nd tier: 
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48 [1911-17]
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62 [1807]
Bliss: A Color Symphony, op. 24 [1922]
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33, including the Four Sea Interludes [1945]
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39 [1904]
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140 [1917]
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae [1597 and 1615]
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto [1996]
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military" [1793-4]
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear" [1786]
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales) [1584]
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 [1983]
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K. 397 [1782]
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183 [1773]
Schumann: Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20 [1839]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #10, op. 70 [1913]
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1560s]

To move down 1 to the 53rd tier:
Antheil: Ballet Mécanique [1924]
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres [1670s to c. 1690]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 101st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 99th tier: 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]

To move up 1 to the 100th tier: 
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Andre: ...22, 13... [2004]
Arne: Artaxerxes [1762]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1856]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Berio: Sequenza XII for bassoon [1995]
Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. [2012, 2013]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Couperin: Elévation "Lauda Sion salvatorem" [1680]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F [1905]
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes [1978]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [1430s]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39 [1892]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Gombert: Musae Jovis [1530s]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50 [1895]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]

To remain on the 101st tier: 
Babbitt: Composition for Twelve Instruments [1948, 1954]
Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict, op. 27 [1862]
Bernstein: Mass [1971]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus [1986]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 24 Caprichos de Goya, op. 195 [1961]
Dukas: La Péri [1912]
Gade: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 25 [1852]
Ginastera: String Quartet #2, op. 26 [1958; rev. 1968]
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) [1870]
Grieg: Norwegian Dances, op. 35 [1880]
Hillborg: Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales" [1999; 2002]
Indy: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 96 [1929]
Knussen: Symphony #3 [1979]

To move down 1 to the 102nd tier:
Chávez: Symphony #6 [1962]


----------



## Highwayman

Ginastera: Piano Concerto #2, op. 39 [1972]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up to the 125th tier: 
Eshpai: Symphony #7 [1991]
Fasch: Orchestral Suite in B-flat FaWV K:B5 [c. 1750]
Fauré: Fantaisie, op. 79 [1898]
Gernsheim: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 25 [1872]
Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]
Gnesin: Requiem for Piano Quintet, op. 11 [1912-4]
Gombert: Je prens congie
Gottschalk: Souvenir de Porto Rico, "Marche de Gibaros," op. 31 [1857]
Gounod: Petite symphonie in B flat for 9 winds [1888]
Guerrero: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1566, rev. 1582]
Handel: Tra le fiamme, HWV 170 [1707]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]
Eötvös: Violin Concerto #2 "DoReMi" [2012]
Fine: String Quartet [1952]
Finzi: Earth and Air and Rain, op. 15 [1928-35]
Garayev: Violin Concerto [1967]
Glazunov: Prelude and Fugue in D, op. 93 [1907]
Godowsky: Piano Sonata in E minor [1910]
Golubev: Harp Quintet in C minor, op. 39 [1953]
Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]
Gubaidulina: Johannes-Passion [2000]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Dumitrescu: Gnosis for solo double bass [1983]
Dusapin: Etudes for piano [2001]
Dvarionas: Winter Sketches [1953-4]
Economou: Sixteen Etudes for Children [1982]
Elgar: Fantasia and Fugue in C minor, op. 86, arranged from J. S. Bach's "Fantasia for Organ in C Minor, BWV 537" [1922]
Enescu: Cello Sonata #2 in C, op. 26/2 [1935]
Erçetin: String Quartet #2 "Contra-statement" [2012]
Ešenvalds: Amazing Grace [2004]
Fauré: Pénélope [1907-13]
Ferneyhough: Renvoi / Shards [2010]
Ferroud: Pieces (3) for Solo Flute [1920-1]
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Fitelberg: Song of the Falcon, op. 18 [1905]
Françaix: Clarinet Concerto [1967-8]
Franck: Les Beatitudes [1879]
Fujikura: Phantom Splinter [2009]
Gaultier: La Rhétorique des Dieux [1652]
German: Welsh Rhapsody [1904]
Glanville-Hicks: Concerto Romantico for viola and chamber orchestra [1956]
Glass, L.: Piano Sonata #2 in A-flat, op. 25 [1897]
Gliere: Fugue on a Russian Christmas song [c. 1913]
Gliere: Gyul'sara, including the Overture [1925]
Goedicke: Concert Piece in D, op. 11 [1900]
Goedicke: Horn Concerto in F minor, op. 40 [1929]
Gounod: Mors et Vita [1885]
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures [2011]
Hadley, P.: The Hills [1944]
Hakim, N.: Gershwinesca [2000]
Hallén: Die Todteninsel, op. 45 [1898]
Hamilton: Concerto for jazz trumpet, op. 37 [1958]
Harris: Concerto for Piano, Clarinet and String Quartet [1926, rev. 1927-8]
Harty: The Children of Lir [1938]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Dusapin: Item, for cello [1985]
Dusapin: Musique captive, for chamber ensemble [1980]
Enescu: Chamber Symphony in E, op. 33 [1954]
eRikm, Ferrari, & Lehn: Les Protorythmiques [2007]
Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos [1952]
Ferneyhough: Sisyphus Redux [2010]
Foss: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Fragoso: 7 Preludes [c. 1923?]
Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres [1994-2001]
Freeman: Under the Arching Heavens - A Requiem [2018]
Gilbert: Tsukimi (Moon Viewing) [2013]
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994]
Groven: Symphony #2, op. 34 "Midnattstimen" ("The Midnight Hour") [1934]
Haas, G. F.: AUS.WEG [2010]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto Grosso #1 [2014]
Haas, G. F.: Trombone Concerto [2016]
Harper: Fanny Robin [1971]
Harper: Symphony #2 "Miracles" [2007]


----------



## science

Having created a reference thread for Music for 18 Musicians, I can promote it four tiers.

If you'd like to do this for a work, see the instructions in the OP of this thread.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 75th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 73rd tier: 
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]

To move up 1 to the 74th tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 [c. 1708-12]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, op. 22 [1800]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Copland: Rodeo [1942]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Dvořák: The Wild Dove (The Wood Dove), op. 110 [1896]
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis [1615]
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) [1997]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, banyan, and orchestra [2016]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 36 [1925]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Janáček: Taras Bulba [1918]
Ligeti: Bagatelles (6) for Wind Quintet [1953]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4 in C minor, op. 44 [1875]
Scarlatti, D.: Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30 [18th cent.]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 [1895]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To remain on the 75th tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Andreae: Piano Trio #1 in F minor, op. 1 [1901]
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120 [1945]
Bliss: Oboe Quintet [1927]
Elgar: In the South (Alassio), op. 50 [1904]
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 [1939]
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #3 in F, op. 47 [1883]
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob. XV/29 [1797 or before]
Kancheli: Liturgy for Viola and Orchestra, "Mourned by the Wind" [1989]
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3 [1733]
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini [1941; rev. 1978]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Moeran: Violin Concerto [1941]
Nielsen: String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1890]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #1, op. 41 [1968]
Reich: Six Pianos (and the transposition Six Marimbas) [1973 (1986)]
Reicha: 36 Fugues [1803]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 [1968]
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7 [1892]
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34 [1915]
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments [1923]
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto [1951]
Walton: Violin Concerto [1939]
Warlock: Capriol Suite [1926]

To move down 1 to the 76th tier:
Pelēcis: Nevertheless [1994]


----------



## advokat

Sviridov - String Quartet No. 1 (1945–1946)


----------



## advokat

Granados: Dante (1908)


----------



## Highwayman

Bedrossian: Twist [2016]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 101st tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 99th tier: 
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]

To move up 1 to the 100th tier: 
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 [1784]
Piazzolla: 5 Tango Sensations [1989]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missæ" [1878]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 [1883]
Scelsi: Anahit "Lyric Poem on the name of Venus" for violin and 18 instruments [1965]
Schnittke: A Paganini [1982]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings" [1943]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Stockhausen: Tierkreis [1975]
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76 [1933]
Varèse: Ecuatorial [1934]
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region [1906]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28 [1911]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) [1555]
Wyschnegradsky: Préludes (24) dans tous les tons de l'échelle chromatique diatonisée à 13 sons (Preludes in Quarter-Tone System), op. 22 [1934]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To remain on the 101st tier: 
Messiaen: Un Sourire ("A Smile") [1989]
Offenbach: La belle Hélène [1864]
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]
Reger: An die Hoffnung, op. 124 [1912]
Respighi: Il Tramonto (The Sunset) [1914]
Rey: Fatih (Le Conquerant) [1953]
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Sullivan: The Mikado [1885]
Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering" [1987]
Walton: The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach) [1940]
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith [1963]
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh [1974]
Xenakis: Nomos Alpha [1966]

To move down 1 to the 102nd tier:
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #6 [1988]


----------



## Highwayman

Cutting: Lute music, including "Divisions on Greensleeves" [late 16th century]


----------



## science

One for today and one for tomorrow:

Kessler: , said the shotgun to the head. for poetry speaker, rap choir, string quartet, and orchestra [2003]

Kessler: Utopia II for 5 voices, 41 instruments, and live electronics [2011]


----------



## science

Injng created a reference thread for Bartok's 3rd string quartet so I will add a link to that and move it up 2 tiers.


----------



## Highwayman

Heininen: String Quartet #1, op. 32c [1974]


----------



## Highwayman

Kirchner, T.: Nachtbilder, op. 25 [1877]


----------



## lnjng

Muczynski: Six Preludes, op. 6 [1954]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 4 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 125th tier: 
Hasse: Requiem in E flat [1764]
Haydn: Symphony #13 in D [1763]
Haydn: Symphony #14 in A [1764]
Haydn: Symphony #19 [1759-60]
Haydn: Symphony #20 in C [1757-63]
Herzogenberg: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 43 [1883]
Hindemith: String Quartet #5 [1923]
Huygens: Pathodia Sacra et Profana [1647]
Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]
Isaac: Quis dabit capiti meo aquam [1492]
Jacob, V. G.: Missa Dei Filii, op. 2 [1725]
Juon: Wind Quintet in B-flat, op. 84 [1928]
Kalafati: Symphony in A minor, op. 12 [1912]
Kapsberger: Libro Quarto d'Intavolatura di Chitarrone [1640]
Krenek: String quartet #7, op. 96 [1944]
Labor: Clarinet Quintet in D, op. 11 [1900]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #10 in D [1760]
Haydn: Symphony #11 in E-flat [1762]
Henze: String Quartet #4 [1976]
Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]
Hotteterre: Pieces for Flute, opp. 2 & 5 [1708, 1715]
Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]
Kuhlau: Concertino for Two Horns in F minor, op. 45 [c. 1822]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Haydn: Divertimento in F, Hob.II:20 [1763]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 1 [1757-62]
Haydn: Symphony #2 in C [1764]
Haydn: Symphony #3 in G [1762]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Henselt: Piano Concerto in F minor, op. 16 [1847]
Hétu: Suite for Guitar, op. 41 [1986]
Hill: String Quartet #2 in G minor "A Maori Legend in Four Scenes" [1907-11]
Höller: Schwarze Halbinseln [1982]
Holmboe: Trio for Recorder, Cello and Harpsichord, op. 133 [1977]
Huber, K.: Chamber Concerto "Intarsi" [1993]
Jensen: Erotikon, op. 44 [1872]
Kabeláč: Symphony #8, op. 54 "Antiphonies" [1970]
Kagel: Serenade [1994-95]
Kalliwoda: Symphony #6 in F, op. 132 [1843]
Kallstenius: Symphony #2 in F minor, op. 20 [1935]
Kaminski: Dorische Musik ("Doric Music") [1933]
Karamanov: Symphony #23 "I am Jesus" [1980]
Karg-Elert: Passacaglia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 150 [1932]
Kastalsky: Requiem for Fallen Brothers [1917]
Klami: King Lear Overture, op. 33 [1944]
Koechlin: Bassoon Sonata, op. 71 [1918-9]
Köksal: Shiftings [2014]
Kreutzer, R.: Violin Concerto #18 in E minor [1805-9]
Krommer: Octet-Partita in B-flat, op. 67 [1808]
Kurtág: Songs of Despair and Sorrow, op. 18 [1980-94]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Henze: String Quartet #5 [1976]
Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]
Hermanson: Lyrical Metamorphosis [1957]
Hindemith: String Quartet #3 in C [1920]
Hoddinott: Euphonium Concerto, op. 180 "The Sunne Rising, The King will Ride" [2002]
Holliger: Dona Nobis Pacem [1968-69]
Holloway: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1990]
Hölszky: Dämonen [2006]
Hosokawa: The Raven [2011]
Ichiyanagi: Sapporo [1962]
Kagel: An Tasten [1977]
Kalomiris: Symphony #3 "Palamiki" [1955]
Kancheli: Chiaroscuro [2010]
Kaprálová: Piano Concerto in D minor [1935]
Kerem: Symphony #3 "For the Victims of Communism" [2003]
Kernis: Color Wheel [2001]
Kirchner: String Quartet #4 [2006]
Klebe: Die Zwitschermaschine, op. 7 [1949-50]
Korte: Piano Sonata [1953]
Krenek: Organ Concerto #2, op. 235 [1982]
Krenek: Piano Sonata #7, op. 240 [1988]
Krenek: String quartet #5, op. 65 [1930]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 5 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 125th tier: 
Legrenzi: Trio Sonatas (18), op. 2 [1655]
Liszt: Hunnenschlacht (Battle of the Huns), S.105 [1857]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
Lortzing: Undine [1845]
Lutosławski: Double Concerto for Oboe, Harp and Chamber Orchestra [1979-80]
Luzzaschi: Madrigali per cantare et sonare [1601]
Maderna: Grande Aulodia [1970]
Medtner: Piano Sonata #5 in G minor, op. 22 [1901-10]
Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht, op. 60 [1831, rev. 1843]
Miyoshi: Chaines (Prelude for piano) [1973]
Mustonen: Nonet #2 [2000]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Lim: The Heart's Ear [1997]
Lindberg: Clarinet Quintet [1992]
Liszt: Berceuse, S.174 [1854/1862]
Lübeck: Prelude & Fugue in E [before 1740]
Madetoja: The Ostrobothnians, op. 45 (including the Suite, op. 52) [1917-23]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Martinů: String Quartet #3 [1929]
Menuhin: Suite for two Pianos in the Baroque Manner [2016]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #11 in E-flat, op. 67/2 "Reminiscences" [1945]
Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]
Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012]
Nilsson: Nox Angustae [1967, 1972, 1978]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Lacorcia: Madrigals, Book 3 [1620]
Lamote de Grignon: Triptico de la piel de toro for piano and orchestra [1958]
Lang, B.: Monadologie XXXIV "... Loops for Ludvik" [2016]
Lange, S. (Jr.): Organ Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 50 [1887]
Larcher: Mumien [2002]
Leiviskä: Symphony #3 [1971]
Lemare: Toccata di Concerto, op. 59 [1909]
Leshnoff: Guitar Concerto [2013]
Ligeti: Artikulation [1958]
Lilburn: Violin Sonata in E-flat [1943/1984]
Maconchy: Clarinet concertino #1 [1945]
Mantovani: Cello Concerto [2005]
Martin: Pavane Couleur du Temps [1920]
Martin: Piano Concerto #1 [1934]
Marttinen: Violin Concerto, op. 13 [1962]
Mashayekhi: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 96 [1977]
Medtner: Violin Sonata #2 in G, op. 44 [1925]
Melartin: Symphony #6, op. 100 "Symphony of Elements"picker [1918-24]
Merikanto, A.: Serenade for cello and strings [1914]
Messager: Fortunio [1907]
Messager: Solo de Concours [1899]
Molique: Flute Concerto in D minor, op. 69 [1824, rev. 1863]
Monk: On Behalf of Nature [2013]
Mouquet: Flute Sonata in F, op. 15 "La Flûte de Pan" [1904]
Muczynski: Wind Quintet, op. 45 [1985]
Nepomuceno: Nocturne in B flat minor, op. 33 [1904]
Novák: South Bohemian Suite, op. 64 [1937]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Lizée: Hitchcock Études [2010]
Lourié: Concerto Spirituale [1929]
Lumbye: Champagne Galop, op. 14 [1845]
Macklay: Many Many Cadences [2014]
Malec: Sonoris Causa [1997]
Manén: Symphony #2 "Ibérica" [1958]
Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manz: E'en So, Lord Jesus, Quickly Come [1953]
Marshall: Gradual Requiem [1980]
Martinů: Clarinet Sonatina, H. 356 [1956]
Martucci: Nocturnes, op. 70 [1891?]
Mashayekhi: "Nous ne verrons jamais les jardins de Nishapour", op. 56 [1977]
Matsumura: Piano Concerto #2 [1978]
McCabe: Cloudcatcher Fells [1985]
McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]
McEwen: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor "Solway" [1911]
Mennin: Symphony #5 [1950]
Mercury/Zilber: Bohemian Rhapsody [1975]
Messiaen: Cantéyodjayâ [1948]
Miller: Duet for cello and orchestra [2015]
Moross: Symphony #1 [1941-42]
Nielsen: Chaconne, op. 32 [1916]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 117th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 115th tier: 
Andre: ... als II ... [2000-2001]
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 13 [1777]
Beethoven: Rondos (2) for piano, op. 51 [c. 1796-8]
Bruckner: Psalm 150, WAB 38 [1892]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]
Cras: Piano Quintet [1922]
Daquin: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1735]
Diamond: Symphony #3 [1945]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 85, including "Dans la forêt de septembre" [1902]
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, H. 32 [1811]

To move up 1 to the 116th tier: 
Bartók: Bagatelles (14), Sz. 38 [1908]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #1 [1995]
Bloch: Avodath Hakodesh (Sacred Service) [1933]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Variations on a popular Alentejo theme "To Pedro de Freitas Branco" [1951]
Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, op. 9 [1854]
Børresen: Symphony #2 in A, op. 7 "The Ocean" [1904]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Creston: Symphony #3 "Three Mysteries", op. 48 [1950]
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
Dvořák: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 13 [1874]
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar [2000]
Gade: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 5 [1842]
Gilson: La mer, four symphonic sketches [1892]
Gipps: Horn Concerto, op. 58 [1968]
Glass: Concerto Fantasy for Two Timpanists and Orchestra [2000]

To remain on the 117th tier: 
Adams: Road Movies [1995]
Adams: Scheherazade.2 [2014]
Adams: The Wound Dresser [1989]
Albert: Tiefland [1902]
Auerbach: Symphony #1 "Chimera" [2006]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #7 in G minor, BWV 1058 (transcription of BWV 1041) [c. 1723]
Bantock: Old English Suite [1909]
Bartók: Hungarian Peasant Songs (15), Sz. 71 [1918]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 12/3 [1798]
Bennett: Piano Concerto #5 in F minor [1836]
Bloch: Helvetia [1929]
Britten: Phaedra, op. 93 [1975]
Cage: Etudes Australes [1975]
Clyne: Night Ferry [2012]
Coates, G.: Symphony #1 "Music on Open Strings" [1972]
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)
Coulthard: Piano Concerto [1960, rev. 1967]
Cras: Concerto pour piano et orchestra [1931]
Davies: Strathclyde Concerto #9 for six woodwind instruments and orchestra [1994]
Debussy: Lindaraja, L 97 [1901]
Debussy: Tarantelle styrienne (Danse), L 69 [1890]
Donatoni: Arpège [1986]
Dusapin: String Quartet #7 "OpenTime"[2009]
Dyson: Violin Concerto [1942]
Elgar: Scenes from the Bavarian Highlands, op. 27 [1896]
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 [1889-91]
Gardner: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 2 [1947]
Gibbs: Symphony #3 in B-flat, op. 104 "Westmorland" [1943-44]
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2 [1937]
Gordon: Weather [1997]

To move down 1 to the 118th tier:
Davies: Trumpet Concerto [1988]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 88th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 86th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Dowland: Lute music, including The Frog Galliard [late 16th, early 17th centuries]
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]

To move up 1 to the 87th tier: 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Arensky: Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73 [1905]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C, BWV 1061 [1733-4]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Bax: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1922]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #9 in E, op. 14/1 [1798]
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor [1866]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]

To remain on the 88th tier: 
Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre" [1922]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80 [1926]
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 150 [1938]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #4 in C, op. 102/1 [1815]
Bloch: Violin Concerto [1938]
Boito: Mefistofele [1867]
Brahms: Chorale Preludes (11), op. 122 [1896]
Britten: Billy Budd, op. 50 [1951]
Britten: Death in Venice [1973]
Bruckner: Mass #1 in D minor, WAB 26 [1864]
Carter: Cello Sonata [1948]
Catoire: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 31 [1916]
Cavalli: La Calisto [1651]
Chopin: Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57 [1844]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) [1907]
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18 [1862]
Glazunov: La Mer, op. 28 [1889]
Godowsky: Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony [1927]
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti [c. 1717-29]
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 [1914]
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová [1921]

To move down 1 to the 89th tier:
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator [1914]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride [1779]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 37th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 35th tier: 
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 [1882]

To move up 1 to the 36th tier: 
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817 [1722-5]
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801 [1723]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15 [1795, rev. 1800]
Chopin: Waltzes [1824-1849]
Franck: Symphony in D minor [1888]
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515 [1787]
Orff: Carmina Burana [1936]
Ravel: Miroirs [1905]
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]
Schumann: Waldszenen, op. 82 [1849]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D [1943]

To remain on the 37th tier: 
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 [1735]
Berio: Sinfonia [1968]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 [1923]
Brahms: Fantasias (7), op. 116 [1892]
Debussy: Jeux, L 126 [1913]
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob. VIIe/1 [1796]
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9 [1835]
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices" [1909]

To move down 1 to the 38th tier:
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman's Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]


----------



## Highwayman

Dench: ik(s)land [1997-8]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 74th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 72nd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (the Hunting Cantata), including "Sheep May Safely Graze" [1713]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1837]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Scarlatti, D.: Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30 [18th cent.]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]

To move up 1 to the 73rd tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, op. 22 [1800]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Copland: Rodeo [1942]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 [1883]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis [1615]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, banyan, and orchestra [2016]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 36 [1925]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Ligeti: Bagatelles (6) for Wind Quintet [1953]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses, op. 54 [1841]
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur [1935]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547 [1817]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Susato: Dansereye [1551]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To remain on the 74th tier: 
Arnold: Symphony #5, op. 74 [1961]
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 [c. 1708-12]
Barber: Cello Sonata in C minor, op. 6 [1932]
Bax: In Memoriam (tone poem for orchestra), GP 179 [1916]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 in D, op. 102/2 [1815]
Dvořák: The Wild Dove (The Wood Dove), op. 110 [1896]
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107 [1896]
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) [1997]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 24 [1922]
Janáček: Taras Bulba [1918]
Martinů: Symphony #4, H. 305 [1945]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation" [1788]
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17 [1903]
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten [1977]
Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet and piano quintet, op. 34 [1919]
Raff: Symphony #3 in F, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)" [1869]
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie [1733, 1742]
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4 in C minor, op. 44 [1875]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 [1914]
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 [1895]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Verdi: Il Trovatore [1853]

To move down 1 to the 75th tier:
Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, op. 134 [1968]


----------



## Highwayman

Neuwirth: Masaot/Clocks without Hands [2013]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 117th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 115th tier: 
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 71 [1793]
Holliger: Siebengesang [1967]
Isaac: Missa Virgo prudentissima [c. 1507]
Mendelssohn: Psalm 42 (Wie der Hirsch schreit), op. 32 [1837]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #17 in C, K. 296 [1778]

To move up 1 to the 116th tier: 
Griffes: Roman Sketches, op. 7 [1916]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 [1713]
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F [1774-9]
Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F [1784]
Hensel (Mendelssohn), F.: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11 [1846-47]
Herzogenberg: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 70 [1889]
Holst: Hymns (9) from the Rig Veda (Vedic Hymns), op. 24 [1907-8]
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 [1916]
Hosokawa: Utsurohi [1986]
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man [1912]
Kodallı: Cello Concerto, op. 28 [1983]
Lachenmann: Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) [1982-4]
Lalo: Concerto russe, op. 29 [1879]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S.394 [1841]
Melartin: Symphony #2 in E minor [1904]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in E [1823]
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine [1864]
Milhaud: String Quartet #1, op. 5 [1912]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 2 [1590]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Neuwirth: Le Encantadas o le avventure nel mare delle meraviglie [2014-5]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life) [1966]
Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]
Noskowski: Symphony #3 in F, "From Spring to Spring" [1903]
Novák: In the Tatra Mountains, op. 26 [1907]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]

To remain on the 117th tier: 
Gulda: Concerto for Cello and Wind Orchestra [1988]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #3 "In iij. Noct." [2001]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Hartmann J. P. E.: Vølvens spådom [1872]
Haydn, M.: Symphony #4 in F, P. 32
Hindemith: Viola Sonata in F, op. 11/4 [1919]
Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33 [1915]
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid [1947]
Jirásek: Missa Propria [by 1995]
Kapustin: Concert Etudes (8), op. 40 [1984]
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 [1876]
Kilar: Angelus [1984]
Kilar: Krzesany [1974]
Larsson: Pastoral Suite for orchestra, op. 19 [1938]
Lonati: Violin Sonatas (12) [1701]
Malipiero: String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti" [1920]
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat [1824]
Moeran: Rhapsody #3 in F-sharp for piano and orchestra [1943]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes [2003]
Nielsen: Commotio, op. 58 [1931]
Nowowiejski: Organ Symphonies (9), op. 45 [c. 1929-31]
Nystroem: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia Tramontana" [1965]

To move down 1 to the 118th tier:
Moran: Seven Sounds Unseen for chorus [1992]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 88th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 86th tier: 
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Landini: Ecco la primavera [14th century]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]

To move up 1 to the 87th tier: 
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260 [1855]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Mondonville: Sonatas (6), op. 3 [1734]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Pärt: Berliner Messe [1990]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Puccini: Manon Lescaut [1893]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan, including "Flight of the Bumblebee" [1900]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Tallis: If Ye Love Me [1565]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]

To remain on the 88th tier: 
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in A-flat [1824]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 12 [1829]
Pierné: Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45 [1921]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 [1872]
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 [1828]
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata for piano four-hands in C, D. 812 [1824]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 [1825]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #9 in B, D. 575 [1817]
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa [1999]
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1 [1884]
Tveitt: 100 Hardanger Folk-tunes, op. 151 [1954-63]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1) [1994]
Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra in C [1946]
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644 [c. 1716]
Weinberg: Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers" [1964]
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 [1947]
Wellesz: Symphony #2, op. 65 "The English" [1948]
Zemlinsky: Lieder (6) auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck (Six Songs after Poems by Maeterlinck), op. 13 [1910, 1913]

To move down 1 to the 89th tier:
Raff: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 185 [1873]
Raff: Symphony #10 in F minor, op. 213 "Zur Herbstzeit (To Autumn Time)" [1879]
Schmitt: Sonate libre en deux parties enchaînées (ad modum clementis aquæ), op. 68 [1919]


----------



## Highwayman

Jolivet: Piano Concerto [1951]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 87th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 85th tier: 
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Bax: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1922]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]
Josquin: Missa La sol fa re mi [1502]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, symphonic poem, op. 7 [1893]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 [1823]

To move up 1 to the 86th tier: 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Arensky: Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73 [1905]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C, BWV 1061 [1733-4]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Balakirev: Tamara [1882]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #22 in F, op. 54 [1804]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 [1948]
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs), op. 103 and 112, including "Sehnsucht" and "Nächtens" [1888-91]
Bruch: Pieces (8) for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 [1910]
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor [1866]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1818]
Debussy: La plus que lente, L. 121 [1910]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame [c. 1200]
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Handel: Samson, HWV 57 [1743]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera [1610]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Lutosławski: Les espaces du sommeil [1975]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Martinů: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano, H. 301 [1944]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Nielsen: Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" [1902]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Puccini: Manon Lescaut [1893]
Reich: Drumming [1971]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 41, including "Wiegenlied" [1899]
Tallis: If Ye Love Me [1565]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]

To remain on the 87th tier: 
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto [1941]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #9 in E, op. 14/1 [1798]
Bruckner: String Quintet in F [1879]
Copland: Quiet City [1939-41]
Debussy: Printemps, L. 61 [1887, 1912]
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás [2007]
Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Song, op. 25 [1914]
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 [1877]
Godowsky: Java Suite [1925]
Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry [1911]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Kodály: Peacock Variations [1939]
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260 [1855]
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23 [1889]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement [1985]
Mondonville: Sonatas (6), op. 3 [1734]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Pärt: Berliner Messe [1990]
Piston: Symphony #6 [1955]
Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1930]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a [1943]
Rangström: Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars" [1929]
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" [1992]
Ravel: Poèmes (3) de Stéphane Mallarmé [1913]
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 [1908]
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba [1934]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan, including "Flight of the Bumblebee" [1900]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor [1902]
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) [1987]
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Schuller: Studies (7) on Themes of Paul Klee [1959]
Strauss, J. II: Kaiser-Walzer, op. 437 [1889]
Stravinsky: Le Baiser de la Fée (The Fairy's Kiss) [1928; rev. 1950]
Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24 [1903]
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]

To move down 1 to the 88th tier:
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata [1934]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63 [1943]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 117th tier, part 3 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 115th tier: 
Puccini: I Crisantemi (Chrysanthemums) [1890]
Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]
Rosenmüller: Sonatas (12) [c. 1682]
Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2
Wilbye: Weep, weep, mine eyes [1598]

To move up 1 to the 116th tier: 
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #2 in E-flat, "Sunnanfärd" ("The Journey of Southerly Winds") [1910]
Raff: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 112 [1863]
Ravel: Menuet Antique [1895; orch. 1929]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rochberg: String Quartet #6 [1978]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Saint-Saëns: Le rouet d'Omphale, op. 31 [1871]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208 [18th cent.]
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 [1821]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408 [1816]
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80 [1847]
Scriabin: Dances [1906-1914]
Sessions: String Quartet #2 [1951]
Shcherbachov: Nonet for 7 instruments, voice and dancer, op. 10 [1919]
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, op. 145 (and 145a)
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" [1913]
Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH [1962]
Stockhausen: Erwachen (Awakening) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Sviridov: Hymns and Prayers [1987-97]
Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs [early 17th century]
Turina: Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84 [1930, 1934]
Vaet: Missa pro Defunctis [c. 1560]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5 [1931]
Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]
Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]

To remain on the 117th tier: 
Paderewski: Symphony in B minor "Polonia" [1909]
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [1982-4]
Penderecki: Fonogrammi [1961]
Penderecki: Powiało na mnie morze snów... (A sea of dreams did breathe on me...) [2010]
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke (5 Pieces for Orchestra) [1997]
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74 [1937]
Rădulescu: Piano Concerto, op. 90 "The Quest" [1996]
Raid: Symphony #1 in C minor [1944]
Rawsthorne: Symphony #3 [1964]
Reich: Come Out [1966]
Rheinberger: 12 Monologues, op. 162 [1890]
Rihm: Depart, for chorus, speaking chorus & 22 players [1988]
Rihm: Phantom und Eskapade: 'Stückphantasien' (Fantasy Pieces) for violin and piano [1994]
Rimsky-Korsakov: May Night [1878-1879]
Rouse: Concert de Gaudi for Guitar and Orchestra [1999]
Scelsi: Anagamin "The one who is faced with a choice between going back and refusing to go on" for strings [1965]
Scelsi: Ohoi "The Creative Principles" for 16 strings [1966]
Scelsi: Okanagon for harp, tamtam & double bass [1968]
Schmitt: Crépuscules, op. 56 [1911]
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 [1820]
Scott: Cello Concerto [1937]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #16 [2005]
Séjourne: Marimba Concerto [2015]
Silvestrov: Symphony #6 [2000]
Smith, A.M.: Symphony #1 in C minor [1863]
Steinberg: Symphony #1 in D, op. 3 [1905-06]
Still: Symphony #2 "Song of a New Race" [1937]
Stockhausen: Uversa from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Thomson: String Quartet #2 [1937, rev. 1957]
Vasks: Symphony #3 [2005]

To move down 1 to the 118Xth tier:
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I [2008]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 38th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 36th tier: 
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898 [1828]

To move up 1 to the 37th tier: 
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32 [1894]
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831 [1735]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90 [1814]
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135 [1915]
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137 [1915]
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable" [1916]
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32 [1903, 1910]
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 [1837]
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 [1914]
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147 [1975]

To remain on the 38th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67 [1917]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring" [1801]
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82 [1881]
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor [1816]
Dukas: L'Apprenti Sorcier [1897]
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F [1925]
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124 [1849]
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes [11th century]
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman's Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]

To move down 1 to the 39th tier:
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126 [1849, rev. 1853, 1859]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 125th tier: 
Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
Panufnik, A.: Bassoon Concerto [1985]
Parry: String Quartet #3 in G [1877-80]
Paumann: Mit ganczem Willen [1452]
Pettersson: Symphony #16 [1979]
Pfitzner: Piano Quintet in C, op. 23 [1908]
Poulenc: Élégie for Horn and Piano [1957]
Reger: Cello Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 116 [1910]
Rihm: String Quartet #3 "Im Innersten" (Into the Innermost Core) [1976]
Rossi: The Songs of Solomon [1623]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Orff: Veni Creator Spiritus [1930]
Penderecki: Kadisz [2009]
Perle: Transcendental Modulations [1993]
Picker: Opera Without Words [2015]
Poulenc: Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence [1939]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]
Ran: String Quartet #3, "Glitter, Doom, Shards, Memory" [2013]
Rebel: Sonatas (12) in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]
Rheinberger: The Star of Bethlehem, op. 164 [1891]
Rochberg: Caprice Variations for violin [1970]
Rubbra: String Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 73 [1951]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Nyman: And Do They Do [1986]
Orff: Der gute Mensch [1930]
Owen: Nocturne in D-flat for orchestra [1913]
Pauset: Canons (8) for Oboe d'amore and ensemble [1998]
Penderecki: Trumpet Concertino [2015]
Pesson: Future is a Faded Song (Piano Concerto) [2017]
Pickard: String Quartet #4 [1997-8]
Piston: Wind Quintet [1956]
Potter: Symphony #6 in G minor [1832]
Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1996]
Price: Violin Concerto #1 in D [1939]
Puskulcu: String Quartet #1 [2014-5]
Puumala: Apostrophe [2005]
Rabe: What?? [1967]
Rabl: Quartet in E-flat, op. 1 [c. 1896]
Rahbari: My Mother Persia [2018]
Rainier: Cello Concerto [1964]
Raitio: Kuutamo Jupiterissa (Moonlight on Jupiter), op. 24 [1922]
Rautavaara: Etudes (6), op. 42 [1969]
Rautavaara: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1975]
Rawsthorne (completed by Bream): Elegy [1971]
Reger: String Sextet in F, op. 118 [1910]
Renié: Ballade fantastique, for harp [1912]
Revueltas: String Quartet #4 "Música de feria" [1932]
Risset: Computer Suite from Little Boy [1968]
Risset: Passages for flute and tape [1982]
Risset: Sud [1985]
Romberg, A.: Symphony #1 in E flat, op. 6 [1794]
Ropartz: Musiques au jardin [1916]
Rosenberg: Symphony #5 "Örtagårdsmästaren" [1944]
Rouse: Symphony #1 [1986]
Rufinatscha: Symphony #4 in B minor [1846]
Ruttmann: Wochenende (Weekend) [1930]
Ryelandt: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 32 [1901]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Orff & Keetman: Musik für Kinder [1930-3, rev. 1950-4]
Palau: Concierto Levantino (Concert of Valencia) [1947-59]
Pärt: Sarah Was Ninety Years Old [1977, rev. 1990]
Paulus: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra "Three Places of Enlightenment" [1995]
Pembaur: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 86 [1910]
Pepping: Symphony #2 in F minor [1942]
Pereira: Concertino for Cello and String Orchestra [2010]
Perry: The Silent Years: Three Rhapsodies for Piano and Orchestra [2010]
Pinkham: Christmas Cantata (Sinfonia Sacra) [1998]
Pisaro: Fields Have Ears [2010]
Popper: Cello Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 24 [1880]
Pousseur: Paysages Planétaires [2000]
Prangcharoen: Piano Concerto "Luminary" [2016]
Rouse: Symphony #4 [2013]
Roussel: Psalm 80, op. 37 [1928]
Różycki: Violin Concerto, op. 70 [1944]
Ruehr: Cloud Atlas [2011]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 7 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 125th tier: 
Scheidt: Tabulatura Nova, including "Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz, SSWV 106" [1624]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #3 [1978]
Schreker: Der Wind [1909]
Schubert: Abendstern, D.806 [1824]
Schumann: Gesänge (4), op. 142, including "Mein Wagen rollet langsam" [1840]
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge (5), op. 127, including "Dein Angesicht so lieb und schön" [1850-1]
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge III, op. 77, including "Aufträge" [1841-50]
Simone de Bonefont: Missa pro Mortuis [16th century]
Stravinsky: Scherzo à la russe [1944]
Stravinsky: Scherzo fantastique [1908]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Rzewski: Hard Cuts [2011]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877]
Sammartini, G.: Recorder Concerto in F [18th century]
Schafer: Wild Bird [1999]
Scharwenka, P.: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 106 "Sonata Fantasia" [1899]
Schmidt: Quintet #2 in B-flat [1932]
Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op. 113 [1952]
Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes [1918]
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [1972]
Shostakovich: Prelude and Scherzo: Pieces (2) for string octet, op. 11 [1925]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #3 [1939]
Spohr: Double quartet #1 in D minor, op. 65 [1823]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Stenhammar: Sentimental Romances (2), op. 28 [1910]
Strauss, R.: Aus Italien, op. 16 [1886]
Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]
Suk: About Mother, op. 28 [1907]
Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (The Echoing Garden) [1992-93]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Saariaho: NoaNoa [1992]
Sabaneyev: Sonata for Violin, Cello, and Piano, op. 20 [1924]
Salonen: Homunculus for string quartet [2007]
Sancan: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Sauguet: String Quartet #3 [1979]
Schlegel: Violin Sonata in G, op. 34 [1910]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #2 [1966]
Schoeck: Concerto for Horn and String Orchestra, op. 65 [1951]
Schoenberg: Songs (4), op. 2 [1899-1900]
Schulhoff: Flute Sonata [1927]
Schumann: Romanzen und Balladen II, op. 49, including "Die beiden Grenadiere" [1840]
Simpson: Clarinet Quintet [1968]
Skempton: Images [1989]
Skempton: The Rime of the Ancient Mariner [2015]
Spohr: Fantasie for harp in C minor, op. 35 [1807]
Stanchinsky: Nocturne [1908]
Sterkel: Symphony in D, op. 35 #1 [1792]
Strasnoy: Kuleshov (Piano Concerto) [2017]
Strauss, R.: Feierlicher Einzug der Ritter des Johanniter-Ordens (Fanfare for the Solemn Procession of the Knights of the Order of St. John [1909]
Sullivan: Patience; or, Bunthorne's Bride [1881]
Sullivan: The Yeomen of the Guard; or, The Merryman and His Maid [1888]
Sørensen: Rosenbad - Papillon, for piano quintet [2013]
Tansman: Cavatina [1950]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Ryu: Sinfonia da Requiem [2009]
Rzewski: Whangdoodles [1990]
Saariaho: Nuits, adieux [1991]
Sallinen: The Palace Rhapsody, op. 72 [1996]
Sawyers: Homage to Kandinsky [2014]
Sawyers: Symphony #4 [2017]
Schafer: Apocalypsis [1980]
Schoenberg: Herzgewächse (Foliage of the Heart), op. 20 [1911]
Schwanter: Piano Concerto #2 [2011]
Searle: 2 Practical Cats [1953]
Segerstam: Symphony #253 "Crazily alone at Christmas, but in the family of universes of sounds" [2011]
Sheng: Shanghai Overture [2007]
Shinohara: Alternance [1962]
Sköld: Horn Concerto, op. 74 [1977]
Slonimsky, S.: Requiem [2004]
Slonimsky, S.: Symphony #10 "Infernal Circles" [1992]
Smit, L: Concerto for Viola and Strings [1940]
Smolka: My My Country [2012]
Taïra: Aiolos [1989]
Tanguy: Sénèque, dernier jour: concerto pour récitant et orchestre [2004]


----------



## science

*the empire strikes back*

Our votes on the 73rd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 71st tier: 
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54 [1871]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 [1883]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]

To move up 1 to the 72nd tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach, C. P. E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Corelli: Violin Sonatas (12), op. 5 [1700]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis [1615]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, banyan, and orchestra [2016]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]
Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547 [1817]
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D [1945]
Susato: Dansereye [1551]
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass [1520s]
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave, op. 31 [1876]
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium [1572]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]

To remain on the 73rd tier: 
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 [1930]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, op. 22 [1800]
Caccini, G.: Le nuove musiche (The New Music) [1601]
Copland: Rodeo [1942]
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob. XV/29 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher" [1764; rev. 1773]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 36 [1925]
Ligeti: Bagatelles (6) for Wind Quintet [1953]
Ligeti: Piano Concerto [1988]
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses, op. 54 [1841]
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur [1935]
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea [1643]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86 [1949]
Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 17 [1889]
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata [1962]
Rautavaara: Symphony #7 "Angel of Light" [1994]
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25 [1909]
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments [1920]
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11 [1871]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian" [1872]
Tye: Western Wynde Mass [possibly 1540s]
Webern: Cantata #2, op. 31 [1943]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To move down 1 to the 74th tier:
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano [begun 1964]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 86th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 84th tier: 
Barber: Agnus Dei [1967]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Byrd: The Great Service [before 1606]
Dowland: Lute music, including The Frog Galliard [late 16th, early 17th centuries]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]

To move up 1 to the 85th tier: 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bartók: Pictures (2) for Orchestra, Sz. 46 [1910]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #22 in F, op. 54 [1804]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 [1948]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Bruch: Pieces (8) for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 [1910]
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) [1971]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1818]
Delius: Pieces (2) for Small Orchestra (On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring; Summer Night on the River) [1912 and 1911]
Dohnányi: Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12 [1904]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]

To remain on the 86th tier: 
Arensky: Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73 [1905]
Bach: Concerto for Two Harpsichords in C, BWV 1061 [1733-4]
Bach: Prelude (Toccata) and Fugue in E, BWV 566 [1708]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Balakirev: Tamara [1882]
Berio: Sequenza VIII for violin [1976]
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) [1863]
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs), op. 103 and 112, including "Sehnsucht" and "Nächtens" [1888-91]
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor [1866]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Cage: 4'33 [1952, 1962]
Debussy: La plus que lente, L. 121 [1910]
Debussy: Petite Suite, L 65 [1907]
Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42 [1893]
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 [1925; rev. 1942]

To move down 1 to the 87th tier:
Beethoven: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 16 [1796]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 100th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 97th tier: 
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1856]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Compère: Missa Galeazescha [c. 1474]

To move up 1 to the 99th tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado" [13th cent.]
Andre: ...22, 13... [2004]
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola, and string orchestra, op. 19/1 [1917]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96 [1812]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Berlioz: Les francs-juges overture, op. 3 [1825]
Bliss: Cello Concerto [1970]
Brahms: Canons (13), op. 113 [by c. 1891]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 49, including "Wiegenlied" ("Brahms's Lullaby") [1868]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Couperin: Elévation "Lauda Sion salvatorem" [1680]
Dittersdorf: Six Symphonies after Ovid's Metamorphoses [1783]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F [1905]
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes [1978]

To remain on the 100th tier: 
Arensky: Suite #1 for 2 Pianos in F, op. 15 [1890]
Arne: Artaxerxes [1762]
Berio: Sequenza XII for bassoon [1995]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Carissimi: Jephte [probably 1648]
Chabrier: Suite pastorale [1888]
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna [1954]

To move down 1 to the 101st tier:
Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. [2012, 2013]

I owe Highwayman an apology there. I just brain-farted and didn't see Billone on the list, or accidentally deleted it, or something. I don't know. My bad, man!


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 8 selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 125th tier: 
Telemann: Overture in G, TWV 55:G10, "Burlesque de Quixotte"
Telemann: Partie polonaise in B for two lutes, TWV 39:1
Turina: Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española" [1934]
Vieuxtemps: Pieces (6) for Solo Violin, followed by a Capriccio for Solo Viola ("Hommage à Paganini"), op. 55 [1883]
Weber: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 11 [1810]
Westhoff: Violin Sonatas (6) [1694]
Widmann: String Quartet #3 "Hunting Quartet" [2003]
Xenakis: À l'île de Gorée [1986]
Zelenka: Requiem in C minor, ZWV 45 [c. 1737]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #1, op. 4 [1895]

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Trio [1953]
Thalberg: L'art du chant appliqué au piano, op. 70 [1853-63]
Tippett: The Rose Lake [1993]
Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #15 [1954]
Volkmann: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 35 [1857]
Weinberger: Schwanda the Bagpiper [1926]
Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 14 [1852]
Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch [1895]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Tavener: The Myrrh-Bearer [1993]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Chamber Symphony [1967]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Sinfonietta for String Orchestra [1953]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #1 [1947]
Thomalla: The Brightest Form of Absence [2011]
Thompson: Testament of Freedom [1943]
Thorvaldsdottir: In the Light of Air [2014]
Tishchenko: To My Brother, op. 98 [1986]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Tomasi: Semaine sainte à Cuzco [1962]
Tower: Petroushskates [1980]
Tüür: Requiem [1994]
Ullmann: Piano Sonata #7 [1944]
Valen: Ave Maria, op. 4 [1921]
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20 [1934]
Vali: Ashoob (Calligraphy #14 for Santoor and String Quartet) [2014]
Van der Aa: Here Trilogy, for soprano, chamber orchestra, electronics & audio-visual installation [2001-2003]
Van der Aa: Hysteresis, for clarinet solo, ensemble & soundtrack [2013]
Vaughan Williams: Suite for Pipes [1939]
Vieuxtemps: Souvenir d'Amerique on "Yankee Doodle", op. 17 [1843]
Vivier: Kopernikus [1979-80]
Wallace, W.V.: Maritana [1845]
Weigl, K.: String Quartet #5 in G, op. 31 [1933]
Wendling: Flute Concerto in G, op. 4 [c. 1769]
Wetz: String Quartet #2 in E minor [1923]
Williams, G.: Penillion, symphonic poem in four movements [1955]
Wolf: String Quartet in D minor [1878]
Wood: Clarinet Trio, op. 40 [1997]
Yun: Oboe Concerto [1990]
Zilcher: Wind Quintet in A, op. 91 "Vier Jahreszeiten" [1941]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Tate: Tracing Mississippi [2001]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Concerto [1971]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Concerto [1969]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Violin Sonata [1959]
Terterian: Symphony #8 [1989]
Thompson: The Peaceable Kingdom [1936]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Torke: An American Abroad [2002]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Vali: Segâh (Double Concerto for Persian Ney, Kamanche, and Orchestra) [2010]
Van der Aa: Imprint [2005]
Van der Aa: The Book of Sand, digital interactive song cycle [2015]
Van der Aa: Up-close, for cello solo, string ensemble, soundtrack & film [2010]
Van der Aa: Violin Concerto [2014]
Veldhuis: Paradiso [2001]
Wallin: Stonewave [1990]
Weir: Storm [1997]
Wilder: Children's Plea for Peace for narrator, children's chorus and wind ensemble [1968]
Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue no. 2 in E minor [1959]
Wishart: Globalalia [2004]
Yoshida: Utsu-Semi [1979]

Great news! We will never have to do such a huge thing for any tier lower than the 127th ever again!


----------



## science

Now that we have finished the lowest tier, I'll go back and add all the works that have been suggested since we began that:



Highwayman said:


> Bedrossian: Twist [2016]





Highwayman said:


> Berio: Sequenza XI for guitar [1988]





Highwayman said:


> Berkeley, M.: Oboe Quintet "Into the Ravine" [2012]





Highwayman said:


> Bruhns: Prelude in E minor "The Great" [late 17th century]





science said:


> Coates, G.: Holographic Universe for violin and orchestra [1975]





Highwayman said:


> Cutting: Lute music, including "Divisions on Greensleeves" [late 16th century]





Highwayman said:


> Dench: ik(s)land [1997-8]






Highwayman said:


> Escher: Le Tombeau de Ravel [1952; rev. 1959]





Highwayman said:


> Ginastera: Piano Concerto #2, op. 39 [1972]





advokat said:


> Granados: Dante (1908)





advokat said:


> Gretchaninov: Mass "Et in terra pax", op. 166 [1942]





advokat said:


> Gretchaninov: Missa Sancti Spiritus for Chorus and Organ, op. 169 [1943]





advokat said:


> Gretchaninov: Symphony #2, op. 27, "Pastoral" [1908]





advokat said:


> Gretchaninov: The Seven Days of Passion (Strastnaya Sedmitsa) [1911]





Highwayman said:


> Heininen: String Quartet #1, op. 32c [1974]





advokat said:


> Herz: Rondo de concert, Op. 27, c. 1850





Highwayman said:


> Jolivet: Piano Concerto [1951]





advokat said:


> Kalafati: Légende, op. 20 [1928]





science said:


> Kessler: , said the shotgun to the head. for poetry speaker, rap choir, string quartet, and orchestra [2003]
> 
> Kessler: Utopia II for 5 voices, 41 instruments, and live electronics [2011]





Highwayman said:


> Kirchner, T.: Nachtbilder, op. 25 [1877]





Highwayman said:


> Mertz: Bardenklänge, op. 13 [1847-50]





lnjng said:


> Muczynski: Six Preludes, op. 6 [1954]





Highwayman said:


> Neuwirth: Masaot/Clocks without Hands [2013]





advokat said:


> Pabst: Piano Concerto in E-flat major [1882]





Highwayman said:


> Ries: Clarinet Sonata in G minor, op. 29 [1809]





Highwayman said:


> Saygun: Partita for Solo Violin, op. 36 [1961]





advokat said:


> Slonimsky, Sergei: Sonata for Piano [1962]





Highwayman said:


> Šulek: Trombone Sonata "Vox Gabrieli" [1973]





advokat said:


> Sviridov: String Quartet #1 [1945-6]


That gets us to 6503 works on the list.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 116th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 114th tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet in C, op. 31 [1928]
Bach, W. F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F. 43 [1767]
Bach: Cantata #209 "Non sa che sia dolore" [1747?]
Bauldeweyn (formerly attrib. Josquin): Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Berio: Chemins I for harp and orchestra [1964]; including Sequenza II for solo harp [1963]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bortniansky: Cherubim Song #7 (Cherubic Hymn #7) [early 19th century]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Brahms: Songs (4) for female chorus, two horns and harp, op. 17 [1860]
Buxtehude: Cantata "Gott hilf mir", BuxWV 34 [17th century]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]

To move up 1 to the 115th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Engelberg 314 [14th century]
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra [1932]
Arne: Trio Sonatas [1757]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber" [1779-87]
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769 [1747]
Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]
Bartók: Bagatelles (14), Sz. 38 [1908]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #1 [1995]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #6 in A, op. 30/1 [1802]
Benjamin, A.: Symphony #1 [1945]
Berlioz: La Mort de Cléopâtre [1829]
Bloch: Avodath Hakodesh (Sacred Service) [1933]
Braga Santos: Symphony #1 in D [1946]
Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Bruch: Romance in F for viola and orchestra, op. 85 [1911]
Bruckner: Requiem in D minor [1849]
Caccini, F.: La liberazione di Ruggiero dall'isola d'Alcina [1625]
Carter: Triple Duo [1983]
Chabrier: Pieces Pittoresques [1881]
Charpentier: Mors Saülis et Jonathæ, H 403 [1682]
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, op. 37 [1898]
Chausson (completed by Indy): String Quartet in C minor, op. 35 [1898-9]

To remain on the 116th tier: 
Adès: Powder Her Face, op. 14 [1995]
Alwyn: Miss Julie [1977]
Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar & Orchestra in A minor, op. 72 [1952]
Baird: Symphony #2 "Quasi una Fantasia" [1952]
Bartók: Rondos (3) on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84 [1916, 1927]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #1 in E-flat, op. 1/1 [1795]
Beethoven: The Consecration of the House Overture, op. 124 [1822]
Beethoven: Variations (7) on 'Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen' for cello and piano, WoO 46 [1801]
Berio: Concerto for Two Pianos [1973]
Berio: Epifanies [1991]
Berkeley: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, op. 30 [1948]
Berkeley: Guitar Concerto, op. 88 [1974]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Variations on a popular Alentejo theme "To Pedro de Freitas Branco" [1951]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, op. 9 [1854]
Børresen: Symphony #2 in A, op. 7 "The Ocean" [1904]
Cage: Second Construction [1940]

To move down 1 to the 117th tier:
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune [1998]


----------



## Highwayman

Holst: Ode to Death, op. 38 [1919]


----------



## science

Victoria: Missa O Magnum Mysterium [1592]


----------



## Highwayman

Beethoven: Sextet in E-flat, op. 71 [1796]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 72nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 70th tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (the Hunting Cantata), including "Sheep May Safely Graze" [1713]
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 [1707-13]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Dvořák: Symphony #5 in F, op. 76 [1875]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1837]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]

To move up 1 to the 71st tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 [1944; rev. 1950s]
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali [1635]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, banyan, and orchestra [2016]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23 [1898]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave, op. 31 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish" [1875]
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge [1909]
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) [1840]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To remain on the 72nd tier: 
Berlioz: Roman Carnival Overture, op. 9 [1844]
Britten: Simple Symphony, op. 4 [1934]
Corelli: Violin Sonatas (12), op. 5 [1700]
Debussy: En blanc et noir, L 134 [1915]
Dvořák: Czech Suite, op. 39 [1879]
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11 [1873]
Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37 [1894]
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis [1615]
Glass: String Quartet #5 [1991]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob. XVI/50 [1794]
Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
Liszt: 3 Études de Concert, S.144 [1849]
Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141 [1851]
Martinů: Nonet, H. 374 [1959]
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621 [1791]
Praetorius: Terpsichore [1612]
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z. 629 [1692]
Ravel: Tzigane [1924]
Reimann: Lear [1976]
Rzewski: Coming Together [1971]
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens [1994]
Scarlatti, D.: Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30 [18th cent.]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141 [18th cent.]
Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547 [1817]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato in G, op. 92 [1849]
Strauss, J. I: Radetzky March, op. 228 [1848]
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D [1945]
Susato: Dansereye [1551]
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass [1520s]
Tchaikovsky: Dumka in C minor, op. 59 [1886]
Various, Ms. 564: Codex Chantilly [c. 1390]
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium [1572]

To move down 1 to the 73rd tier:
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]

A personal POV on these results: Ouch! The hardest results for me to look at in a few months.


----------



## science

Motivated partially (I will confess) by grief and rage over the results posted just above, I've created a reference thread for Gabrieli's In Ecclesiis, and therefore I get to move it up from the 72nd to the 64th tier.

Anyone who wishes can do the same for their own favorites as explained in the OP of this thread.


----------



## haziz

science said:


> Motivated partially (I will confess) by grief and rage over the results posted just above, I've created a reference thread for Gabrieli's In Ecclesiis, and therefore I get to move it up from the 72nd to the 64th tier.
> 
> Anyone who wishes can do the same for their own favorites as explained in the OP of this thread.


Interesting! I may actually do so for Dvorak's 5th symphony, which I think should not be languishing in the 70th tier. It is my favorite Dvorak symphony, and is an absolute masterpiece. Will do so when I have a chance (meaning not tonight). If I am also allowed to do that also for another work, then I think Tchaikovsky's 2nd symphony ('Ukrainian') also deserves a major promotion. Probably my second most favorite symphony by him (after his 4th).


----------



## science

haziz said:


> Interesting! I may actually do so for Dvorak's 5th symphony, which I think should not be languishing in the 70th tier. It is my favorite Dvorak symphony, and is an absolute masterpiece. Will do so when I have a chance (meaning not tonight). If I am also allowed to do that also for another work, then I think Tchaikovsky's 2nd symphony ('Ukrainian') also deserves a major promotion. Probably my second most favorite symphony by him (after his 4th).


You can make one a day.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 100th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 97th tier: 
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys [1427]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis [1435 or 1436]
Dvořák: Gypsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux" [1879]
Gombert: Musae Jovis [1530s]

To move up 1 to the 99th tier: 
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [1430s]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Enescu: Orchestral Suite #3 in D, op. 27, "Villageoise" [1938]
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 [1896]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Gade: Echoes of Ossian, op. 1 [1841]
Gibbons: The Cries of London [c. 1600]
Ginastera: String Quartet #1, op. 20 [1948]
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57 [1898]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39 [1892]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50 [1895]
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/1 "The Wounded Heart" [1880]
Hindemith: Trumpet Sonata [1939]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano [1994]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, op. 7 [1914]

To remain on the 100th tier: 
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1842]
Fujikura: Sparking Orbit for electric guitar and electronics [2013]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Harty: An Irish Symphony [1924]
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra [2002]
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses [1954-1972]
Janáček: The Makropulos Affair [1926]

To move down 1 to the 101st tier:
Goebbels: Eislermaterial [1998]


----------



## Highwayman

Dench: Piano Sonata [2015-6]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 127th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 125th tier: 
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #3, op. 47 "Dalarapsodi" [1931]
Anonymous: Winchester Troper [11th c.]
Antheil: String Quartet #3 [1948]
Avison: Concerti Grossi after Scarlatti [1744]
Bach, C. P. E.: Cello Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 170, H. 432 [1750]
Bach, C. P. E.: Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu, Wq. 240, H. 777 [1787]
Bach, W. F.: Polonaises, F.12 [1765]
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #19 Es erhub sich ein Streit [1726]
Beethoven: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op. 112 [1815]
Berio: Cries of London [1974]
Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]

To move up 1 to the 126th tier: 
Adámek: String Quartet "Lo que no 'contamo'"
Adams: Chamber Symphony
Amy: Cello Concerto [2000]
Anderson, J.: Imagin'd Corners [2002]
Andreae: Flute Quartet, op. 43 [c. 1942]
Antheil: Piano Concerto #2 [1926]
Arnold: Brass Quintet #1, op. 73 [1961]
Arnold: Symphony #3, op. 63 [1957]
Atterberg: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 39 [1937]
Auber: Lestocq, ou L'intrigue et l'amour [1834]
Babbitt: Tableaux [1973]
Bacevičius: Piano Concerto #4, op. 67 "Symphonie Concertante" [1962]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute Concerto in A Minor, Wq. 166, H. 431 (adapted from H. 432) [1750]
Bach: Cantata #34 "O ewiges Feuer, o Ursprung der Liebe" [1727]
Bach: Cantata #60 "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort" [1723]
Bach: Cantata #161 "Komm, du süsse Todesstunde" [1715]
Bach: Cantata #201 "Geschwinde, geschwinde, ihr wirbelnden Winde" [1729]
Balfe: The Bohemian Girl [1843]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Bax: String Quartet #3 [1936]
Beethoven: Trio in C, op. 87 [c. 1795]
Bekku: Symphony #1 [1961]
Benjamin, G.: Ringed by the Flat Horizon [2000]
Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]
Berkeley: Flute Concerto, op. 36 [1951-52]
Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]
Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]
Bononcini: Divertimenti da camera [1722]
Bridge: String Quartet #3, H.175 [1927]

To remain on the 127th tier: 
Adams: Absolute Jest [2011]
Alberga: String Quartet #2 [1994]
Albrechtsberger: Organ Concerto in B-flat [1762]
Alkan: Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant [1859]
Anderson, J.: Heaven is Shy of Earth [2006]
Andriessen, J.: Flute Concerto [1952]
Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Ashton, Algernon: Piano Sonata #4 in D minor, op. 164 [1925]
Bacewicz: String Quartet #3 [1947]
Bacewicz: Trio for Oboe, Harp and Percussion [1965]
Baird: Four Essays [1958]
Baran: Transformations for piano trio [1975]
Barati: Harpsichord Quartet [1964]
Barry: Chevaux-de-frise [1988]
Barry: The Importance of Being Earnest [2012]
Beethoven: Piano Quartets, WoO 36 [1785]
Benjamin, A.: Piano Concertino [1927]
Berlinski: From the World of My Father [1941]
Biarent: Cello Sonata in F-sharp minor [1915]
Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]
Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]
Bitsch: Bassoon Concertino [1948]
Blitzstein: Regina [1948]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]

To move down 1 to the 128th tier:
Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]


----------



## Highwayman

Halffter, C.: String Quartet #7 "Espacio de silencio" [2007]


----------



## science

Bach: Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn, BWV 1127


----------



## science

Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BuxWV 210
Reinken: An Wasserflüssen Babylon [before 1700]


----------



## science

So the list of works to be added when I can get around to it now includes:



science said:


> Bach: Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn, BWV 1127 [1713]





Highwayman said:


> Beethoven: Sextet in E-flat, op. 71 [1796]





science said:


> Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BuxWV 210 [c. 1700]





Highwayman said:


> Dench: Piano Sonata [2015-6]





Highwayman said:


> Halffter, C.: String Quartet #7 "Espacio de silencio" [2007]





Highwayman said:


> Holst: Ode to Death, op. 38 [1919]





science said:


> Reinken: An Wasserflüssen Babylon [before 1700]





science said:


> Victoria: Missa O Magnum Mysterium [1592]


----------



## science

So... it seems to me that the project is running out of steam to some extent. We still have participation in the voting threads, but not nearly as much in the low tiers, where most of the works are. We're not adding works at the same clip either. 

I'm wondering if anyone has any particularly provocative ways to move us forwards. I'm not sure what the future holds, but the radical transformation of talkclassical has inspired me to wonder about ways to transform our list of recommendations.


----------



## Highwayman

I don`t have any bright ideas I`m afraid. All I can do is to offer more works for the list.

Birtwistle: Clarinet Quintet [1980] 
Orrego-Salas: Sextet for Clarinet, Piano and String Quartet, op. 38 [1955] 
Reynolds: Whispers Out of Time [1988]


----------



## Scrabbler

science said:


> So... it seems to me that the project is running out of steam to some extent. We still have participation in the voting threads, but not nearly as much in the low tiers, where most of the works are. We're not adding works at the same clip either.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any particularly provocative ways to move us forwards. I'm not sure what the future holds, but the radical transformation of talkclassical has inspired me to wonder about ways to transform our list of recommendations.


In addition to the suggestions I made previously, 

I think the polls for each tier could be open for a longer time period. Unless you already know most of the works in a tier it takes a lot of time to fully absorb and vote on a long list of works. I think it's completely OK to have lots of polls open at the same time. I only managed to vote on some tiers because I anticipated they would come up before they were announced!

The new system where people are voting up two works every few days works fine in the short term, but in the long term I don't think it will lead to a stable system. To achieve that I think you need some kind of comparative voting system: ranking polls, binary polls or voting works both up and down. Also, for me personally the opportunity to promote any work from a list of 6000 is almost too hard to decide - I would find it easier to participate when given a more limited choice.


----------



## Highwayman

Ferneyhough: String Trio [1995] 
Finnissy: String Trio [1986]


----------



## science

Schreker: Der Schatzgräber [1920]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 127th tier, part 2 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 125th tier: 

Britten: Folk song arrangements, volumes 1-6 [1943-1961]Caldara: Sonate da camera, op. 2 [1699]Chadwick: Symphonic Sketches [1904]Chapí: String Quartet #2 in F [1904]Chopin: Fantasy on Polish Airs in A, op. 13 [1828]Clarke: Prelude, Allegro and Pastorale [1941]Clementi: Symphony in D, op. 18/2 [1787]Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 4 [1694]Cras: Journal de bord, for orchestra [1927]Denisov: The Sun of Incas [1964]Dohnányi: String Quartet #3 in A minor, op. 33 [1926]Dufay: Ecclesiae militantis [1431]Emmanuel: Sonata for Clarinet, Flute and Piano, op. 11 [1907]Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D [18th century]Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 87, including "Le plus doux chemin" [1904]Feld: Flute Concerto [1954]

To move up 1 to the 126th tier: 

Bryars: Piano Concerto "The Solway Canal" [2010]Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]Busoni: Tone Pieces (6) [1916]Byström: Symphony in D Minor [1870-2, rev. 1895]Camilleri: Malta Suite [1946]Cassadó: Suite for Solo Cello in D minor [1926]Castellanos: Santa Cruz de Pacairigua (Suite Sinfonica) [1954]Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Cello Sonata, op. 50 [1928]Cendo: In Vivo [2008-2011]Cesti: La Dori [1657]Cimarosa: Il maestro di cappella [1793]Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]Coates, G.: Symphony #2 "Music on Abstract Lines/ Illuminatio in Tenebris" [1974]Coates, G.: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]Copland: Symphony #2 "Short" [1933]Cowell: Symphony #16 "Icelandic" [1962]David, Félicien: Herculanum [1859]Davies, W.: Symphony #2 in G, op. 32 [1911]Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]Delius: Violin Sonata in B, op. posth. [1892]Dett: The Ordering of Moses, a Biblical Folk Scene for soloists, chorus and orchestra [1932]Durey: Sonatine for flute and piano, op. 25 [1929]Dutilleux: Mystère de l'instant [1989]Dvořák: String Quartet #4 in E minor, B. 19 [1870]Długoszewski: Space is a Diamond [1970]Enescu: Piano Quartet #2 in D minor, op. 30 [1944]Eötvös: Violin Concerto #2 "DoReMi" [2012]Escher: Clarinet Trio [1978]Ewazen: Trumpet Sonata [1995]Fagerlund: Isola [2011]Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981]

To remain on the 127th tier: 

Cerha: Violin Concerto [2004]Chasins: Three Chinese Pieces [1926]Chavez: Soli I for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, and trumpet [1933]Chopin: Écossaises (3), op. 72/3 [1826]Coates, G.: Among the Asteroids for string quartet [1962]Constant: 14 Stations [1970]Cras: mes d'enfants [1918]Crumb: Otherworldly Resonances for 2 pianos [2003]Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]Dalbavie: Sinfonietta [2005]Dan: Symphony #4 "1965 Kanagawa" [1965]Danielpour: First Light [1988]Darmar: Piano Concerto "Cunda" [2014]Domeniconi: Koyunbaba Suite [1985-86]Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]Donatoni: Tema [1981]Drdla: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 245 [1931]

To move down 1 to the 128th tier:

Danielpour: Margaret Garner [2005]Del Tredici: In Memory of a Summer Day [1980]


----------



## science

Obviously all those lines kind of suck so I'll figure out a new way to paste the results here.

Also, some notes to myself. I need to tally and move: 

the 100th tier, part 3
the 86th tier, part 2
the 116th tier, part 2


----------



## science

Freitas Branco: Vathek [1913]


----------



## Highwayman

Billone: Mani.Giacometti [2000] 
Veress: String Trio [1954]


----------



## science

I am still unable to get rid of the table boxes in any time-efficient manner, so apologies for the ugliness, but anyway, our votes on the 86th tier, part 2 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 84th tier: 

Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame [c. 1200]Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 in A [1897]Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87 [1845]Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]

To move up 1 to the 85th tier: 

Glinka: Grand Sextet in E-flat [1832]Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28 [1877]Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]Landini: Ecco la primavera [14th century]La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera [1610]Lutosławski: Les espaces du sommeil [1975]Lutosławski: Musique funèbre [1958]Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]Martinů: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano, H. 301 [1944]Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]

To remain on the 86th tier: 

Ge: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" [2007]Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" [1989]Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49 [probably 1718]Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]Handel: Samson, HWV 57 [1743]Holst: Egdon Heath, op. 47 [1927]Huré: Piano Quintet in D [1914]Khachaturian: Symphony #2 in E minor "The Bell" [1944]Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" [1916; rev. 1920]Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]Nielsen: Aladdin (incidental music and suite) [1919]

To move down 1 to the 87th tier:
Monn/Schoenberg: Cello Concerto in G minor [1740; 1933]


----------



## Art Rock

science said:


> I am still unable to get rid of the table boxes in any time-efficient manner...


You can use Paste special or whatever code your browser uses for it (Firefox: Control+Shift+v).


----------



## science

Art Rock said:


> You can use Paste special or whatever code your browser uses for it (Firefox: Control+Shift+v).


Thanks! Now I'll have to figure out what that means. 

Meanwhile I'll add a work: 

Gordon: Clouded Yellow [2010]


----------



## science

My next update (including Highwayman's additions in 1345, below):

Bach: Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn, BWV 1127 [1713]
Beethoven: Sextet in E-flat, op. 71 [1796]
Bergman: Flute Concerto, op. 89 "Birds in the Morning" [1979]
Billone: Mani.Giacometti [2000]
Birtwistle: Clarinet Quintet [1980]
Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BuxWV 210 [c. 1700]
Dench: Piano Sonata [2015-6]
Ferneyhough: String Trio [1995]
Finnissy: String Trio [1986]
Freitas Branco: Vathek [1913]
Gordon: Clouded Yellow [2010]
Halffter, C.: String Quartet #7 "Espacio de silencio" [2007]
Haubenstock-Ramati: Für Kandinsky [1987]
Holst: Ode to Death, op. 38 [1919]
Orrego-Salas: Sextet for Clarinet, Piano and String Quartet, op. 38 [1955]
Reinken: An Wasserflüssen Babylon [before 1700]
Reynolds: Whispers Out of Time [1988]
Schreker: Der Schatzgräber [1920]
Veress: String Trio [1954]
Victoria: Missa O Magnum Mysterium [1592]
Wolpe: Quartet for Trumpet, Tenor Saxophone, Percussion and Piano [1950-4]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 100th tier, part 3 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 98th tier: 
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Pierné: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41 [1917]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]

To move up 1 to the 99th tier: 
Langgaard: Rosengaardsspil (Rose Garden Play) for string quartet [1918]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano after Le voyageur sans bagage, op. 157b [1936]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #15 in B-flat, K. 450 [1784]
Noskowski: Piano Quartet in D minor, op. 8 [1881]
Pejačević: Symphony in F-sharp minor, op. 41 [1918]
Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué [1932]
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone [1922; rev. 1945]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor [1917]
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missæ" [1878]
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings" [1943]

To remain on the 100th tier: 
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Mozart: Divertimento #17 in D, K. 334 [1780]
Piazzolla: 5 Tango Sensations [1989]
Pierné: Violin Sonata, op. 36 [1900]
Rihm: Et Lux [2009]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 [1883]
Schnittke: A Paganini [1982]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #6 in E minor, D. 566 [1817]
Séverac: Cerdaña [1911]

To move down 1 to the 101st tier:
Scelsi: Anahit "Lyric Poem on the name of Venus" for violin and 18 instruments [1965]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 24th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 23rd tier:
Elgar: "Enigma" Variations on an Original Theme, op. 36 [1899]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 [1611]
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, op. 4 [1899]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 [1828]
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63 [1911]

To remain on the 24th tier:
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica" [1954]
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041 [c. 1723]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke" [1811]
Beethoven: "Triple" Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C, op. 56 [1805]
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave" [1832]
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 [1922]
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish" [1850]
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43 [1936]

To move down 1 to the 25th tier:
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 [1826]


----------



## Highwayman

Bergman: Flute Concerto, op. 89 "Birds in the Morning" [1979] 
Haubenstock-Ramati: Für Kandinsky [1987] 
Wolpe: Quartet for Trumpet, Tenor Saxophone, Percussion and Piano [1950-4]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 127th tier, part 3 (the link should work now) selected the following works...

To move up 2 tiers:
Finzi: Earth and Air and Rain, op. 15 [1928-35]
Foote: Piano Trio #2 in B-flat, op. 65 [1907-08]
Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872]
Haas, G. F.: Solstices [2019]
Harvey: Ritual Melodies [1989-90]
Haydn: Stabat Mater [1767]
Hindemith: Trio for Viola, Heckelphone and Piano, op. 47 [1928]
Holliger: Puneigä [2002]
Honegger: Le Roi David [1921]
Howells: Oboe Sonata [1942]

To move up 1 tier:
Ferrari: Tautologos III [1969]
Flagello: Symphony #1 [1968]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Freitas Branco: Symphony #4 in D major [1952]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Gaito: Piano Quintet, op. 24 [1917]
Garayev: Violin Concerto [1967]
Godowsky: Piano Sonata in E minor [1910]
Goehr: Clarinet Quintet, op. 79 [2007]
Goossens: Oboe Concerto, op. 45 [1927]
Gounod: Marche funèbre d'une marionnette [1879]
Gouvy: Octet #1 in E-flat, op. 71 [1879]
Grainger: In a Nutshell [1916]
Granados: Escenas Románticas [1904]
Guarnieri: String Quartet #3 [1962]
Guillou: Hyperion, or The Rhetoric of Fire, op. 45 [1988]
Harbison: Requiem [2003]
Harrison, J.: Bredon Hill: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra [1942]
Hayasaka: Piano Concerto in D minor [1948]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 9 [1769]
Haydn: Orlando Paladino [1782]
Haydn: Te Deum #2 in C, Hob. XXIIIc:2 [1799]
Henze: String Quartet #4 [1976]
Henze: Symphony #10 [1997-2000]
Hindemith: String Quartet #1 in C, op. 2 [1915]
Hotteterre: Pieces for Flute, opp. 2 & 5 [1708, 1715]
Hummel: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, WoO 5 [1808]
Hurlstone: Piano Trio in G [1905]
Huybrechts: Suite for Piano and Winds [1929]
Ifukube: Japanese Rhapsody [1935]

To remain on the 127th tier:
Fétis: Flute Concerto in B minor [1869]
Field: Piano concerto #5 in C, H. 39, "L'incendie par l'orage" [1817]
Fine: String Quartet [1952]
Ginastera: American Preludes (12), op. 12 [1944]
Glazunov: Piano Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 75 [1901]
Glazunov: Prelude and Fugue in D, op. 93 [1907]
Golubev: Harp Quintet in C minor, op. 39 [1953]
Gordon: Observations on Air [2016]
Grandval: Suite for flute and piano [1872]
Greenstein: Clearing, Dawn, Dance [2010]
Handel: Tanti strali al sen mi scocchi, HWV 197 [1711]
Harrison, L.: Suite for Symphonic Strings [1960]
Haydn: Symphony #10 in D [1760]
Haydn: Symphony #11 in E-flat [1762]
Haydn: Symphony #12 in E [1763]
Haydn: Symphony #81 in G [1784]
Higdon: All Things Majestic [2011]
Holzbauer: Mass in C [c. 1770]
Hoof: Symphony #4 in B [1950]
Hovhaness: Symphony #24, op. 273 "Majnun" [1973]
Ifukube: Kugo-Ka [1969]

To move down 1 tier:
Glass: Days and Nights in Rocinha [1997]
Glass: Piano Concerto #1 "Tirol" [2000]
Harrison, L.: Largo Ostinato [1937]
Haydn: English Canzonettas, Books 1 & 2, Hob. XXVIa:25-36 [1794-5]
Haydn: Symphony #5 in D [1762]
Holten: Handel with Care (Variations on Darwin) [2009]


----------



## science

At some point in the distant past we voted on the 116th tier, part 2, and our votes on that tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 114th tier:
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise brillante in C for cello and piano, op. 3 [1829]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Couperin: Versets (7) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1705]
Creston: Symphony #3 "Three Mysteries", op. 48 [1950]
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780
Dunstable: Salve scema sanctitatis [15th century]
Eötvös: Paris-Dakar [2000]
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare [1988]
Flotow: Martha [1847]
Froberger: Suite #18 (Partita) in G minor, FbWV 618 [mid-17th century]
Frühling: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 40 [1925?]
Gade: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 5 [1842]
Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]
Glière: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 25 [1907-08]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]
Granados: Valses Poéticos [1899]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #5, op. 153 [1936]
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]

To move up 1 to the 115th tier:
Chopin: Piano Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1828]
Delius: Paris - The Song of a Great City [1900]
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]
Einhorn: Voices of Light [1994]
Elgar: Dream Children, op. 43 [1902]
Fauré: Mirages, op. 113 [1919]
Fauré: Preludes (9) for Piano, op. 103 [1910]
Françaix: Divertissement for oboe, clarinet and bassoon [1947]
Gershwin: Second Rhapsody for piano and orchestra [1931]
Gipps: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 34 [1948]
Giuliani: Le Rossiniana, opp. 119-124 [c. 1820-1828]
Glass: Concerto Fantasy for Two Timpanists and Orchestra [2000]
Golijov: Ayre [2004]
Gordon: Timber [2009]
Griffes: Roman Sketches, op. 7 [1916]
Hartmann: Symphony #8 [1960-62]

To remain on the 116th tier: 
Dallapiccola: Quaderno musicale di Annalibera [1952]
Damase: Piano Concerto #2 [1962]
Danielpour: Concerto for Orchestra "Zoroastrian Riddles" [1996]
Daugherty: Trail of Tears for flute and orchestra [2010]
Davydov: Cello Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 14 [1863?]
Dillon: The Book of Elements [2002]
Enescu/Țăranu/Bentoiu: Symphony #5 [begun 1941; completed 1995]
Ferneyhough: Carceri d'Invenzione [1982-6]
Ferrari: Hétérozygote [1964]
Finnissy: Piano Concerto #3 [1978]
Gál: Symphony #2 in F, op. 53 [1943]
Gilson: La mer, four symphonic sketches [1892]
Gipps: Horn Concerto, op. 58 [1968]
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days [1986]
Guilmant: Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42 [1875]
Gulda: Suite for Piano, Electric Piano, and Drums [by 1969]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]

To move down 1 to the 117th tier:
Furtwängler: Symphony #2 in E minor [1946]


----------



## science

From the "Recommend a work more strongly" experiment, I'm moving up the following works (the tier listed is the one they were on before I moved them up):

3rd tier -- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung) [1875]

8th tier -- Mozart: Don Giovanni

21st tier -- Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]

Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874] - Tier 24

Tier 26: Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]

27th tier -- Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110 [1822]

29th tier -- Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135 [1826]

Tier 31: Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60 [1806]
Tier 31: Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129 [1850]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams" [1866] - Tier 31

Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9 [1948] - Tier 32

Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 [1882] - Tier 35

39th tier -- Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A, WAB 106 [1881]

Tier 41 -- Hummel: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93 [1823]

43rd tier -- Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121 [1924]

Tier 44: Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20 [1876]

50th tier -- Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
50th tier -- Murail: Gondwana

51st tier -- Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]

55th tier -- Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke [1591]

Varèse: Déserts [1954] -- Tier 60

Stockhausen: Kontakte [1958-60] -- Tier 66

70th tier -- Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]

72nd tier -- Rzewski: Coming Together

Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008] -- Tier 73

76th tier -- Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]

Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl) [1996] -- Tier 78

Tier 79 -- Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]

Tier 83 -- Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]

Tier 84 -- Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]

85 tier -- Boulez: Piano Sonata #2
85th tier -- Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens (clarinet concerto) [2010]

Tier 87 -- Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]

Tier 109 -- Barber: Songs (4), op. 13, including "Sure on this Shining Night" [1937-40]

118th Tier -- Dunstable: Missa Da gaudiorum premia [1420?]

120th tier -- Andre: ... auf ... III
120th tier -- Billone: ITI KE MI
Tier 120: Dvořák: Hussite Overture, op. 67 [1883]
Tier 120 -- Martinů: Oboe Quartet, H. 315 [1947]

Arauxo: Facultad Organica [1626] - Tier 122
122nd Tier -- Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]
122nd tier -- Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]

Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence [1998] -- Tier 123
123rd tier -- Fibich: Symphony #3 in E minor, op. 53 [1898]
Tier 123: Glazunov: Concert Waltz #2 in F for orchestra, op. 51 [1894]
123rd tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
*123rd tier -- Victoria: Missa Laetatus sum [1600] -- promoted twice *

124th Tier – Gesualdo: Sacrae Cantiones, Book I [1603]
124th Tier -- Josquin: O virgo Prudentissima [1520]
124th Tier -- Palestrina: Missa Ecce ego Johannes [1586]
124th tier -- Tchaikovsky: Iolanta [1891]

Tier 125: Arensky: Violin Concerto [1891]
Bach: Cantata #1 "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" [1725] - Tier 125
125th tier -- Bax: Symphony #4 in E-flat [1931]
Tier 125 -- Dohnányi: Pieces (6) for Piano, op. 41 [1945]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #1, op. 6 [1895] - Tier 125
125th Tier -- Isaac: Angeli Archangeli [1490s]
125th tier -- Milhaud: La Cheminée du Roi René, op. 205 [1939]
Rihm: Musik für drei Streicher [1977] -- Tier 125
125th tier -- Salieri: Variations on "La Follia di Spagna" [1815]
Tier 125 -- Schubert: An den Mond, D. 193 [1815]
Tier 125 -- Schumann: Belsatzar, op. 57 [1840]
125th Tier -- Tallis: Missa Puer natus est nobis [1554]
125th tier -- Weber: Oberon [1826]

127th Tier -- Biber: Sonatae violino solo [1681]* 
127th tier -- Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]
Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981] -- Tier 127* 
Tier 127: Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar, op. 22 (including the Suite, op. 56) [1872]* 
127th tier -- Sessions: Montezuma [c. 1940-62]
127th Tier -- Tallis: Suscipe quaeso Domine [1575]
127th tier -- Uematsu, Hamauzu, Nakano: Final Fantasy X [2001]
127th tier -- Vierne: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 23 [1905-6]

Tier 129 -- Coulthard: Canada Mosaic [1974]
Grisey: L'Icône paradoxale [1992-1994] -- Tier 129
129th tier -- Henze: The English Cat [1980-3, rev. 1990]
129th tier -- Vali: Segâh
Tier 129 -- Willan: Passacaglia and Fugue #2 in E minor [1959]

* Any work that got promoted through voting in the meantime will still be promoted for this.


----------



## science

With that, I believe I'm 100% caught up with the clerical work....


----------



## Highwayman

Hämeenniemi: Clarinet Sonata [1984] 
Kaipainen: Horn Concerto, op. 61 [2000-1]
Kokkonen: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Meriläinen: String Quartet #2 "Kyma" [1979] 
Salmenhaara: Symphony #2 [1963-6]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 100th tier, part 4 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 98th tier: 
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Stockhausen: Tierkreis [1975]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Thompson: Symphony #2 in E minor [1931]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique, opp. 55-57 [1927-32]
Vaughan Williams: Merciless Beauty [1921]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To move up 1 to the 99th tier: 
Sor: Studies for Guitar [1815, 1827, 1831, 1837]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1 [18th century]
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76 [1933]
Vaňhal (or Wanhal): Stabat Mater in F minor [1775]
Varèse: Ecuatorial [1934]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28 [1911]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith [1963]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) [1555]
Willaert: Vecchie letrose [1545]
Wolf: Italian Serenade [1887]
Wyschnegradsky: Préludes (24) dans tous les tons de l'échelle chromatique diatonisée à 13 sons (Preludes in Quarter-Tone System), op. 22 [1934]

To remain on the 100th tier: 
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices [2013]
Strauss, R.: Ariadne auf Naxos, op. 60 [1912]
Svendsen: Romance in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 26 [1881]
Taneyev: Suite de Concert, op. 28 [1909]
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region [1906]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #9 for orchestra [1929-42]
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 [1919]

To move down 1 to the 101st tier:
Vivaldi: Concerto for Two trumpets in C, RV 537


----------



## science

Our votes on the 86th tier, part 3 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 84th tier: 
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 14 [1912]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129 [1967]
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19 [1740]

To move up 1 to the 85th tier: 
Nielsen: Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" [1902]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Pärt: Te Deum [1984]
Piazzolla: Libertango [1974]
Puccini: Il trittico [1916]
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109 [1909]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30 [1904]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 41, including "Wiegenlied" [1899]
Suk: Zrání (Ripening), op. 34 [1917]
Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden [1973, 1979]
Tubin: Symphony #4 in A "Sinfonia Lirica" [1943; rev. 1978]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Wylkynson: Salve regina (in nine parts from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]

To remain on the 86th tier: 
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Puccini: Manon Lescaut [1893]
Reich: Drumming [1971]
Reich: Electric Counterpoint [1987]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 1 [1865]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Tallis: If Ye Love Me [1565]
Tavener: The Protecting Veil [1988]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]
Xenakis: Rebonds [1988]

To move down 1 to the 87th tier:
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant [1932]


----------



## mmsbls

Busnois: Missa L'homme armé (1468)


----------



## mmsbls

Clemens non Papa: Ecce quam bonum (1558)


----------



## mmsbls

Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)


----------



## mmsbls

Clemens non Papa: Missa Gaude lux Donatiane (1557)


----------



## mmsbls

Assandra: Duo Seraphim (1609)


----------



## science

Our votes on what was then the 127th and is now the 129th tier, part 4 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Klughardt: Schilflieder (5), op. 28 [1872]
Kuhnau: Magnificat in C [early 18th century]
La Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
Lobo, A.: Missa Maria Magdalene [1602]
Locatelli: Concerti grossi, op. 1 [1721]
Luchesi: Requiem [1771]
Lyapunov: Piano Sextet in B-flat minor, op. 63 [1916, rev. 1921]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Martinů: Piano Concerto #3, H. 316 [1948]
Massenet: Orchestral Suite #6 "Scènes de féerie" [1880-81]
Mendelssohn, Fanny: String Quartet in E-flat [1834]
Menuhin: Suite for two Pianos in the Baroque Manner [2016]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Jacob TV: Jesus Is Coming [2003]
Jadassohn: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 101 [1889]
Jolivet: Violin Concerto [1972]
Kalliwoda: String Quartet #1 in E minor, op. 61 [1835]
Kancheli: Silent Prayer [2007]
Knipper: Symphony #4 in D, op. 41 "Poem of the Komsomol Fighter" [1933-4, rev. 1966]
Kodallı: Piano Quintet, op. 23 [1971]
Korngold: String Quartet #1 in A, op. 16 [1921-1923]
Krenek: String quartet #6, op. 78 [1936]
Kreutzer, C.: Grand Septet in E-flat, op. 62 [c. 1816]
Kuhlau: Concertino for Two Horns in F minor, op. 45 [c. 1822]
Kurtág & Kurtág Jr.: Zwiegespräch [2006]
Kuusisto: Violin Concerto [2011]
Lachenmann: Sakura-Variotionen (Sakura Variations) [2000]
Landi: Il Sant'Alessio [1631]
Larsson: A Winter's Tale, op. 18 [1937-8]
Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989]
Lehár: Das Land des Lächelns [1929]
Lehár: Gold und Silber, op. 79 [1903]
Leshnoff: Rush [2008]
Lindberg: EXPO [2009]
Liszt: Tre Sonetti di Petrarca, S.270 [1845/1864]
Lloyd: Concerto for Violin and Strings [1977]
Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme [1670]
Lyapunov: Hashish, op. 53 [c. 1913]
Mackenzie: La Belle Dame sans Merci, op. 29 [1883]
Madetoja: The Ostrobothnians, op. 45 (including the Suite, op. 52) [1917-23]
Magnard: Cello Sonata in A, op. 20 [1910]
Martinů: Concerto for 2 pianos & orchestra, H. 292 [1943]
Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]
Merikanto, A.: Symphony #3 [1953]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Indy: Piano Sonata in E, op. 63 [1907]
Ireland: Fantasy-Sonata in E-flat [1943]
Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Jadin: Fantaisie Concertante in G minor [1820]
Kahn: Serenade in F minor, op. 73 [1923]
Kalliwoda: Symphony #5 in B minor, op. 106 [1840]
Kancheli: Broken Chant [2007]
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra #3 "Holosinnya (Lamentations)" [1989]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Ambient chaconne (after J.S. Bach's Ciaccona) [2019]
Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]
Kuula: South Ostrobothnian Suites (#1, op. 9; #2, op. 20) [1909, 1913]
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat [1987]
Lachner: Symphony #8 in G minor, op. 100 [1851]
Lim: The Heart's Ear [1997]
Liszt: Berceuse, S.174 [1854/1862]
Liszt: Héroide funebre, S.102 [1850]
Lloyd Webber, A.: Requiem [1985]
Lourié: Poèmes (2), op. 8 [1912]
Lübeck: Prelude & Fugue in E [before 1740]
MacMillan: Symphony #5 "Le grand Inconnu" [2019]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828]

To move down 1 to the 130th tier:
Kernis: Meditation (in memoriam for John Lennon) [1981]


----------



## mmsbls

Compère: Crux triumphans (1502)


----------



## mmsbls

Nanino: Mass for 8 Voices


----------



## science

mmsbls, you are on a very nice roll!


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> mmsbls, you are on a very nice roll!


I think we need some more early music. So....

Schütz: Veni, Sancte Spiritus (1664)


----------



## mmsbls

Brumel: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## mmsbls

Clemens non Papa: Magnificat octavi toni


----------



## mmsbls

Schütz: Magnificat anima mea (1665)


----------



## science

Hensel (Mendelssohn, Fanny): Piano Sonata in G minor


----------



## mmsbls

Willaert: O magnum myterium


----------



## science

Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore [1876]
Wolf-Ferrari: La vedova scaltra [1931]


----------



## mmsbls

Poleva: Messages for onesimpleman (2009)


----------



## mmsbls

Tarrodi: String Quartet No. 2 (Madardal) (2013)


----------



## mmsbls

O'Regan: Fragments from a Gradual Process (2007)


----------



## Scrabbler

Beethoven: Bagatelles (7), op. 33 [1801-02]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (11), op. 119 [1803-22]
Handel: Recorder Sonata in F, HWV 369 [1712]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #50 in D, Hob. XVI/37 [1780]
Joplin: The Entertainer [1902]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #9 in D, K. 311 [1777]
Volodos: Concert Paraphrase on Mozart’s Turkish March [1997]


----------



## mmsbls

Shymko: Double Concerto (2014)


----------



## science

Our votes on the 71st tier selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 69th tier: 
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54 [1871]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 [1883]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) [1840]

To move up 1 to the 70th tier: 
Bach, C. P. E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 [1944; rev. 1950s]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, banyan, and orchestra [2016]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish" [1875]
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge [1909]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To remain on the 71st tier: 
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, op. 81 [c. 2014]
Cage: Music of Changes [1951]
Carter: Double Concerto for harpsichord and piano with two chamber orchestras [1961]
Chopin: Rondo à la Krakowiak in F, op. 14 [1828]
Feldman: String Quartet #2 [1983]
Feldman: Three Voices [1982]
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali [1635]
Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
Ligeti: Viola Sonata [1994]
Ligeti: Volumina [1966]
Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room [1969]
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise [1983]
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene… [1976]
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 (Intolerance 1960) [1961]
Nono: Prometeo [1985]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Rzewski: Coming Together [1971]
Schnittke: Peer Gynt: Epilogue for cello, piano, and tape [1993]
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23 [1898]
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus [1874]
Strauss, R.: Sinfonia Domestica, op. 53 [1903]
Tavener: Song for Athene [1997]
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave, op. 31 [1876]

To move down 1 to the 72nd tier:
Norman: Play [2013]


----------



## science

I think this is the first time that I've looked at the results and felt that the works that didn't move were the most interesting group.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 116th tier, part 3 -- which was the 116th tier at the time of voting -- selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 115th tier:
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F [1774-9]
Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1782]
Hensel (Mendelssohn), F.: Piano Trio in D minor, op. 11 [1846-47]
Hosokawa: Reminiscence [2002]
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 [1908]
Hygons: Salve Regina (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Juon: Piano Quartet #2 in G, op. 50 [1912]
Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto #3 in D, op. 50 "Dedicated to Soviet Youth" [1952]
Kalabis: Symphony #2, op. 18 "Sinfonia pacis"
Lalo: Concerto russe, op. 29 [1879]
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 [1940]
Lloyd: Symphony #6 [1956]
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi [1955]
Medtner: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 33 [1914-8]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #3 in B minor, op. 3 [1825]

To move up 1 to the 116th tier:
Harvey: Bird Concerto with Pianosong [2001]
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 [1919]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Ireland: A Downland Suite [1932]
Irgens-Jensen: Symphony in D minor [1941]
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen [c. 1485]
Josquin: Stabat Mater dolorosa [1498]
Kabeláč: Cello Sonata, op. 9 [1941]
Lachenmann: Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) [1982-4]
Lilburn: Symphony #2 [1951]
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S.394 [1841]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti [1948]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Melartin: Symphony #2 in E minor [1904]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Two Pianos in E [1823]
Mennin: Moby Dick [1952]
Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux [1937]
Messiaen: O sacrum convivium [1937]

To remain on the 117th tier: 
Harvey: String Quartet #4 with live electronics [2003]
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F [1784]
Herrmann: Symphony [1941]
Holst: Hymns (9) from the Rig Veda (Vedic Hymns), op. 24 [1907-8]
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 [1916]
Hosokawa: Hanjo [2004]
Hosokawa: Utsurohi [1986]
Howells: Concerto for Strings [1938]
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man [1912]
Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]
Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will [1998]
Kodallı: Cello Concerto, op. 28 [1983]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Leighton: Symphony #1, op. 42 [1964]
Lilburn: Symphony #1 [1949]
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 30 [1902]
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Menotti: The Old Man and the Thief, including "What a Curse for a Woman is a Timid Man" [1939]
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine [1864]

To move down 1 to the 118th tier:
Harvey: Advaya [1994]


----------



## science

Here are the works that I need to add to the list:

Assandra: Duo Seraphim [1609]
Bach: Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn, BWV 1127 [1713]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (7), op. 33 [1801-02]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (11), op. 119 [1803-22]
Beethoven: Sextet in E-flat, op. 71 [1796]
Bergman: Flute Concerto, op. 89 "Birds in the Morning" [1979]
Berio: Mutazione for tape [1955]
Billone: Mani.Giacometti [2000]
Birtwistle: Clarinet Quintet [1980]
Brumel: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé [1468]
Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BuxWV 210 [c. 1700]
Carrillo: Mass for Pope John XXIII [1960]
Castiglioni: Attraverso lo specchio [1961]
Cerha: String Quartet #3 [2001]
Clemens non Papa: Ecce quam bonum [1558]
Clemens non Papa: Magnificat octavi toni
Clemens non Papa: Missa Gaude lux Donatiane [1557]
Compère: Crux triumphans [1502]
Dench: Piano Sonata [2015-6]
Ferneyhough: String Trio [1995]
Finnissy: String Trio [1986]
Freitas Branco: Vathek [1913]
Gordon: Clouded Yellow [2010]
Halffter, C.: String Quartet #7 "Espacio de silencio" [2007]
Hämeenniemi: Clarinet Sonata [1984]
Handel: Recorder Sonata in F, HWV 369 [1712]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #50 in D, Hob. XVI/37 [1780]
Haubenstock-Ramati: Für Kandinsky [1987]
Hensel (Mendelssohn, Fanny): Piano Sonata in G minor [1843]
Holst: Ode to Death, op. 38 [1919]
Joplin: The Entertainer [1902]
Kaipainen: Horn Concerto, op. 61 [2000-1]
Kokkonen: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 [1594]
Maderna: Ages [1972]
Maderna: Continuo [1958] 
Maderna: Notturno [1956]
Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore [1876]
Meriläinen: String Quartet #2 "Kyma" [1979]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #9 in D, K. 311 [1777]
Nanino: Mass for 8 Voices
O'Regan: Fragments from a Gradual Process [2007]
Orrego-Salas: Sextet for Clarinet, Piano and String Quartet, op. 38 [1955]
Poleva: Messages for onesimpleman [2009]
Reinken: An Wasserflüssen Babylon [before 1700]
Reynolds: Whispers Out of Time [1988]
Salmenhaara: Symphony #2 [1963-6]
Schreker: Der Schatzgräber [1920]
Schütz: Magnificat anima mea [1665]
Schütz: Veni, Sancte Spiritus [1664]
Shymko: Double Concerto [2014]
Tarrodi: String Quartet No. 2 (Madardal) [2013]
Veress: String Trio [1954]
Victoria: Missa O Magnum Mysterium [1592]
Volodos: Concert Paraphrase on Mozart’s Turkish March [1997]
Willaert: O magnum mysterium [1545]
Wolf-Ferrari: La vedova scaltra [1931]
Wolpe: Quartet for Trumpet, Tenor Saxophone, Percussion and Piano [1950-4]


----------



## mmsbls

Cerha: String Quartet No. 3 (2001)


----------



## science

Now that we can apparently edit posts indefinitely, there is no particular reason for me to be using a google doc or a neocities page, both of which (the latter in particular) are rather inconvenient for me.

Unless anyone can think of a particular reason not to, I will soon create a new thread with the list of recommendations in the opening posts.

I have removed the reference thread option from the OP, since that was done so rarely, almost always by me. I'll also remove the links to those threads from the list, since we made so few of them.

And lastly, I am considering enlisting the participation of another site in addition to TC. We would vote on different tiers at different times.


----------



## science

Carrillo: Mass for Pope John XXIII [1960]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 129th tier, part 5 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 127th tier: 
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #11 in E-flat, op. 67/2 "Reminiscences" [1945]
Obrecht: Beata es, Maria [1505]
Obrecht: Salve crux
Onslow: Wind Quintet in F, op. 81 [1850]
Penderecki: Kadisz [2009]
Pettersson: Symphony #9 [1970]
Philips: Cantiones Sacrae for 5 Voices [1612]
Power: Missa Alma redemptoris mater [15th century]
Prokofiev: Sonata for Two Violins in C, op. 56 [1932]
Rebel: Sonatas (12) in 2 or 3 parts (including Le Tombeau de M. de Lully) [1695]
Rheinberger: String Quintet [1874]

To move up 1 to the 128th tier: 
Mompou: El Pont [1947]
Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]
Nilsson: Nox Angustae [1967, 1972, 1978]
Nordgren: Symphony #8, op. 140 [2006]
Novák: Signorina Gioventu, op. 58 [1926-28]
Ohana: Si le jour paraît... [1963-4]
Ölander: String Sextet in D [c. 1850]
Onslow: String Quartet #21 in G minor, op. 46/3 [c. 1834]
Orff: Veni Creator Spiritus [1930]
Ornstein: Piano Concerto, SO 824 [c. 1921]
Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc [1931]
Perezzani: Primavera dell'anima [1990]
Persichetti: Parable IX for Band, op. 121 [1972]
Pijper: Wind Quintet [1928-9]
Pixis: Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 35 [1823]
Pizzetti: Cello Concerto in C minor [1933-34]
Plummer: Anna mater matris Christi [15th century]
Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013]
Price: Symphony #1 in E minor [1932]
Ran: String Quartet #3, "Glitter, Doom, Shards, Memory" [2013]
Rangström: Symphony #2 in D minor "Mitt Land" [1919]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #2 [1989]
Reger: Sinfonietta, op. 90 [1904-1905]
Reicha: L'art de varier, op. 57 [1804]
Reinecke: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 134 "Håkon Jarl" [1874]
Respighi: Piano Quintet in F minor [1902]
Reubke: Piano Sonata in B-flat minor [1857]
Rheinberger: The Star of Bethlehem, op. 164 [1891]
Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]
Rihm: Sphäre um Sphäre for chamber ensemble [1992-2003]
Rochberg: Caprice Variations for violin [1970]

To remain on the 129th tier: 
Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]
Montsalvatge: Cinco Canciones Negras [1945]
Moroi: Symphony #3, op. 25 [1943-4]
Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]
Nicolai: Symphony in D [1835/1845]
Niculescu: Ison II [1975]
Nielsen, S. H.: Ophelia Dances, concerto for accordion and sinfonietta [2012]
Nordheim: Warszawa [1968]
Nyman: The Kiss and Other Movements, including Water Dances [1985]
Orff: Trionfo di Afrodite [1953]
Panufnik, R.: Three Paths to Peace [2008]
Picker: Opera Without Words [2015]
Piston: Viola Concerto [1957]
Plau: Concerto for Tuba and Strings [1990]
Pohjola: Symphony #1 [2002]
Pousseur: Paraboles-mix [1972]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]
Ran, Shulamit: Violin Concerto [2003]
Reznicek: Symphony #4 in F minor [1919]
Rihm: Die Eroberung von Mexico (The Conquest of Mexico) [1987-1991]
Rihm: Die Hamletmaschine [1983-1986]
Rihm: Dionysos [2009-2010]
Rihm: Fremde Szenen I-III, for piano trio [1982-1984]
Rihm: Jakob Lenz [1977-1978]

To move down 1 to the 130th tier:
Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69 [1956]


----------



## science

Berio: Mutazione for tape [1955]
Castiglioni: Attraverso lo specchio [1961]
Maderna: Ages [1972]
Maderna: Continuo [1958] 
Maderna: Notturno [1956]


----------



## science

I have added these works: 

Assandra: Duo Seraphim [1609]
Bach: Alles mit Gott und nichts ohn' ihn, BWV 1127 [1713]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (7), op. 33 [1801-02]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (11), op. 119 [1803-22]
Beethoven: Sextet in E-flat, op. 71 [1796]
Bergman: Flute Concerto, op. 89 "Birds in the Morning" [1979]
Berio: Mutazione for tape [1955]
Billone: Mani.Giacometti [2000]
Birtwistle: Clarinet Quintet [1980]
Brumel: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé [1468]
Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein, BuxWV 210 [c. 1700]
Carrillo: Mass for Pope John XXIII [1960]
Castiglioni: Attraverso lo specchio [1961]
Cerha: String Quartet #3 [2001]
Clemens non Papa: Ecce quam bonum [1558]
Clemens non Papa: Magnificat octavi toni
Clemens non Papa: Missa Gaude lux Donatiane [1557]
Compère: Crux triumphans [1502]
Dench: Piano Sonata [2015-6]
Ferneyhough: String Trio [1995]
Finnissy: String Trio [1986]
Freitas Branco: Vathek [1913]
Gordon: Clouded Yellow [2010]
Halffter, C.: String Quartet #7 "Espacio de silencio" [2007]
Hämeenniemi: Clarinet Sonata [1984]
Handel: Recorder Sonata in F, HWV 369 [1712]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #50 in D, Hob. XVI/37 [1780]
Haubenstock-Ramati: Für Kandinsky [1987]
Hensel (Mendelssohn, Fanny): Piano Sonata in G minor [1843]
Holst: Ode to Death, op. 38 [1919]
Joplin: The Entertainer [1902]
Kaipainen: Horn Concerto, op. 61 [2000-1]
Kokkonen: String Quartet #3 [1976]
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 [1594]
Maderna: Ages [1972]
Maderna: Continuo [1958] 
Maderna: Notturno [1956]
Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore [1876]
Meriläinen: String Quartet #2 "Kyma" [1979]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #9 in D, K. 311 [1777]
Nanino: Mass for 8 Voices
O'Regan: Fragments from a Gradual Process [2007]
Orrego-Salas: Sextet for Clarinet, Piano and String Quartet, op. 38 [1955]
Poleva: Messages for onesimpleman [2009]
Reinken: An Wasserflüssen Babylon [before 1700]
Reynolds: Whispers Out of Time [1988]
Salmenhaara: Symphony #2 [1963-6]
Schreker: Der Schatzgräber [1920]
Schütz: Magnificat anima mea [1665]
Schütz: Veni, Sancte Spiritus [1664]
Shymko: Double Concerto [2014]
Tarrodi: String Quartet No. 2 (Madardal) [2013]
Veress: String Trio [1954]
Victoria: Missa O Magnum Mysterium [1592]
Volodos: Concert Paraphrase on Mozart’s Turkish March [1997]
Willaert: O magnum mysterium [1545]
Wolf-Ferrari: La vedova scaltra [1931]
Wolpe: Quartet for Trumpet, Tenor Saxophone, Percussion and Piano [1950-4]

We now have 248 works on the bottom tier, a total of approximately 6500 works.


----------



## science

Does anyone remember how Holmboe's Four Symphonic Metamorphoses got on our list? 

I might break that into the individual works.


----------



## science

Antheil: Violin Sonata #1 [1923]
Lupo: Fantasia a 4 #5 [c. 1600]
Lupo: Time, that Leads the Fatal Round [1607]
Weinberg: String Quartet #1 [1939]
Weinberg: Violin Sonata #1 [1964]


----------



## science

As it turns out, there is a limit to how much editing you can do, and I've reached my limit for the week, so I'll have to add the following works to the alphabetical list later: 

Lupo: Fantasia a 4 #5 [c. 1600]
Lupo: Time, that Leads the Fatal Round [1607]


----------



## mmsbls

Crumb: A Haunted Landscape (1984)


----------



## Highwayman

Davidovsky: Synchronisms #6 [1970] 
Druckman: Windows [1972] 
Eechaute: String Quartet #1 in G minor [1933] 
Eliasson: Symphony #3 for alto saxophone and orchestra "Sinfonia concertante" [1989] 
Senfl: Im Maien [c. 1534]


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> Braunfels: Tag- und Nachtstücke, op. 44 [1934]
> Cesti: La Dori [1657]
> Coke: Piano Concerto #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 38 [1954]
> Coke: Piano Concerto #5 in D minor, op. 57 [1947]
> Coke: Piano Concerto #6 in C minor, op. 63 [1954]
> Enna: Kleopatra [1894]
> Gompper: Double Bass Concerto [2018]
> Pixis: Piano concerto in C, op. 100 [1826]
> Puumala: Anna Liisa [2008]
> Rouse: Symphony #5 [2017]


I think these were not added to the list.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> I think these were not added to the list.


Thank you so much. I really regret that because if I hadn't made that mistake I think those works could've been on the list when we did that tier. 

I've added it to the main list but not to the alphabetical one. I'll do that when I get editing privileges again. 

How did you find that?


----------



## science

I'll add all of these to the lists now:

Braunfels: Tag- und Nachtstücke, op. 44 [1934]
Cesti: La Dori [1657]
Coke: Piano Concerto #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 38 [1954]
Coke: Piano Concerto #5 in D minor, op. 57 [1947]
Coke: Piano Concerto #6 in C minor, op. 63 [1954]
Crumb: A Haunted Landscape [1984]
Davidovsky: Synchronisms #6 [1970]
Druckman: Windows [1972]
Eechaute: String Quartet #1 in G minor [1933]
Eliasson: Symphony #3 for alto saxophone and orchestra "Sinfonia concertante" [1989]
Enna: Kleopatra [1894]
Fedele: Syntax [2015]
Francesconi: Das Ding singt [2017]
Gompper: Double Bass Concerto [2018]
Huang Ruo: Dust in Time [2020]

From here on has not been added to the alphabetical list:

Liang, Lei: A thousand Mountains, a million Streams [2017] 
Lobo: Missa Maria Magdalena [16th Century]
Lupo: Fantasia a 4 #5 [c. 1600]
Lupo: Time, that Leads the Fatal Round [1607]
Morales: Lamentabatur Iacob [16th Century]
Morales: O magnum Mysterium [16th Century]
Narvaez: Los Libros del Delphin [1538]
Pixis: Piano concerto in C, op. 100 [1826]
Puumala: Anna Liisa [2008]
Rouse: Symphony #5 [2017]
Senfl: Im Maien [c. 1534]
Tenney: Arbor Vitae [2006]
Vivanco: Missa in Manus tuas [1608]


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> How did you find that?


I searched for Braunfels on the main list and couldn`t find any works by him. I thought it`s a bit strange then I searched for him in this thread and _voilà_!


----------



## mmsbls

Lindberg: Violin Concerto No. 1 (2006)


----------



## Waehnen

This TC-Recommended Lists -thingie is overwhelming! So many threads on it. I should start the research to get the hang of it and maybe start contributing.

How many people have contributed to the lists? Is it truly an objective poll?


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Every time I see these tiers, I’m reminded of the circles of hell in Dante’s _Inferno…_


----------



## science

Waehnen said:


> This TC-Recommended Lists -thingie is overwhelming! So many threads on it. I should start the research to get the hang of it and maybe start contributing.
> 
> How many people have contributed to the lists? Is it truly an objective poll?


I'm sure it's not objective (I'm not sure how a poll would be) and I can only guess at the number of people who have contributed. A conservative guess would be maybe 60 and a generous one would be maybe even more than 200. 

The easiest way to contribute is to go to the polls sub-forum and find an active "tier" thread. I think there are three right now.


----------



## science

Ludwig Schon said:


> Every time I see these tiers, I’m reminded of the circles of hell in Dante’s _Inferno…_


Why not the spheres in his _Paradiso_?


----------



## science

Adams, John Luther: Lines Made by Walking [2019]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 11th tier selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 9th tier: 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844]

To move up 1 to the 10th tier: 
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079 [1747]
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 [1720]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15 [1858]
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 [1788]
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1878]
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni [1725]

To remain on the 11th tier: 
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 [1909]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 [1902]

To move down 1 to the 12th tier:
Debussy: La Mer, L 109 [1905]


----------



## science

Added to both lists: 
Adams, J. L.: Lines Made by Walking [2019]
Birtwistle: Harrison's Clocks [1998]
Dufourt: Erlkönig [2006]
Feldman: Palais de Mari [1986]
Greif: Sonate de Guerre [1975]
Morales: Lamentabatur Iacob [16th Century]
Morales: O magnum Mysterium [16th Century]
Narvaez: Los Libros del Delphin [1538]
Nørgård: Turn [1973]
Pixis: Piano concerto in C, op. 100 [1826]
Posadas: Erinnerungsspuren [2014-2015]
Puumala: Anna Liisa [2008]
Rouse: Symphony #5 [2017]
Rzewski: Main Yingele [1989]
Senfl: Im Maien [c. 1534]
Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch [1982]
Tenney: Arbor Vitae [2006]
Tuur: Piano Sonata [1985]

Added to the main list but not yet to the alphabetical list:

Liang, Lei: A thousand Mountains, a million Streams [2017] 
Liang, Lei: Garden 8 [2004]
Lindberg: Violin Concerto #1 [2006]
Lobo: Missa Maria Magdalena [16th Century]
Lupo: Fantasia a 4 #5 [c. 1600]
Lupo: Time, that Leads the Fatal Round [1607]
Vivanco: Missa in Manus tuas [1608]
Vivier: Shiraz [1977]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 87th tier, part 1 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 85th tier:
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51 [1900]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Bax: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1922]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Bruch: Pieces (8) for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 [1910]
Chin: Xi for ensemble and electronics [1998]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Fauré: The Dolly Suite, op. 56 [1896]
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28 [1877]
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass) [1855]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Josquin: Missa La sol fa re mi [1502]

To move up 1 to the 86th tier:
Atterberg: Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony" [1928]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #22 in F, op. 54 [1804]
Billone: 1+1=1 [2006]
Bridge: The Sea, H.100 [1911]
Chin: Violin Concerto [2001]
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux [1714]
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) [1971]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1818]
Debussy: Syrinx, L 129 [1913]
Dohnányi: Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12 [1904]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Glinka: Grand Sextet in E-flat [1832]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]
Haydn: Symphony #64 in A "Tempora mutantur" [1775]
Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat [1794]
Indy: Jour d'été à la montagne (Summer Day on the Mountain), op. 61 [1905]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi [c. 1520]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1611]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera [1610]
Lutosławski: Les espaces du sommeil [1975]

To remain on the 87th tier: 
Adams: Shaker Loops [1978, 1983]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Arriaga: String Quartet #2 in A [1823]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81 [1926]
Bartók: Pictures (2) for Orchestra, Sz. 46 [1910]
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23 [1838]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 94, including "Sapphische Ode" [1884]
Cage: Number Pieces [1987-92]
Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts [1950]
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44 [1817]
Delius: Pieces (2) for Small Orchestra (On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring; Summer Night on the River) [1912 and 1911]
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D [1771]
Haydn: Symphony #50 in C [1774]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]
Landini: Ecco la primavera [14th century]

To move down 1 to the 88th tier:
Copland: Danzón Cubano [1942; orch. 1946]


----------



## science

The alphabetical list is totally updated (at least as of the additions made in this thread): 

Added to both lists:
Adams, J. L.: Lines Made by Walking [2019]
Birtwistle: Harrison's Clocks [1998]
Dufourt: Erlkönig [2006]
Feldman: Palais de Mari [1986]
Greif: Sonate de Guerre [1975]
Liang, Lei: A thousand Mountains, a million Streams [2017]
Liang, Lei: Garden 8 [2004]
Lindberg: Violin Concerto #1 [2006]
Lupo: Fantasia a 4 #5 [c. 1600]
Lupo: Time, that Leads the Fatal Round [1607]
Morales: Lamentabatur Iacob [16th Century]
Morales: O magnum Mysterium [16th Century]
Narvaez: Los Libros del Delphin [1538]
Nørgård: Turn [1973]
Pixis: Piano concerto in C, op. 100 [1826]
Posadas: Erinnerungsspuren [2014-2015]
Puumala: Anna Liisa [2008]
Rouse: Symphony #5 [2017]
Rzewski: Main Yingele [1989]
Senfl: Im Maien [c. 1534]
Takemitsu: Rain Tree Sketch [1982]
Tenney: Arbor Vitae [2006]
Tuur: Piano Sonata [1985]
Vivanco: Missa in Manus tuas [1608]
Vivier: Shiraz [1977]

Already on the list: 

Lobo: Missa Maria Magdalena -- on the 131st tier


----------



## science

Added to the both lists:

Ades: Darkness visible [1992]
Dillon: Circe [2017]
Dillon: The Gates [2016]
Dillon: La Navette [2000-2001]
Dillon: Nine Rivers Cycle [1985-1996]
Dillon: Physis [2004-2005]
Dillon: String Quartet #6 [2010]
Heininen: Poesia squillante ed incandescente [1974]
Holmboe: String Quartet #20 [1985]
Huang Ruo: Tree without Wind [2004]
Krommer: Clarinet Concerto in E-flat, op. 36 [1803]
Lamb: Divisio Spiralis [2019]
Lieberson: King Gesar [1991]
Lim, L.: Tongue of the Invisible [2011]
Manoury: _Veränderungen_ (…Deuxième sonate…) [2007]
Poppe: Interzone [2004]
Verdelot: Tutti li madrigali del primo et del secondo libro del a quattro voci [1540]

Only added to the main list:

Scelsi: String Quartet #3 [1963]
Scelsi: String Quartet #4 [1964]
Scelsi: String Quartet #5 [1985]
Sciarrino: Perdute in una Scitta d'Acque [1991]
Thorvaldsdottir: Enigma [2019]

This gets us to 318 works on our lowest tier, a total of 6628 works.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 71st tier selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 69th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (the Hunting Cantata), including "Sheep May Safely Graze" [1713]
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1837]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]

To move up 1 to the 70th tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach, C. P. E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 [1707-13]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1899]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 [1944; rev. 1950s]
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le Double" [1959]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Dvořák: Symphony #5 in F, op. 76 [1875]
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23 [1931]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, banyan, and orchestra [2016]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 [1926]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death [1875, 1877]
Palestrina: Stabat Mater [probably 1590-1591]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar" [1868, 1875, 1897]
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D. 780 [1828]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1 [1904]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill" [1799]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish" [1875]
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge [1909]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Little Mermaid) [1903]

To remain on the 71st tier: 
Babbitt: Philomel [1964]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Clarke: Viola Sonata [1919]
Dhomont: Forêt profonde [1996]
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108 [1896]
Farrenc: Nonet in E-flat, op. 38 [1849]
Farrenc: Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30 [1839]
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony [1957]
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel [1893]
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite #1, op. 10 [1894]
Janáček: In the Mists [1912]
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds [1973]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation" [1830]
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle [1932]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310 [1778]
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 [1787]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1891]
Rautavaara: Symphony #8 "The Journey" [1999]
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry [1986]
Shebalin: String Quartet #5 in F minor, op. 33 "Slavonic" [1942]
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 [1880]
Vierne: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 42 [1918]
Vivaldi: Flute Concertos (6), op. 10 [c. 1728]

To move down 1 to the 72nd tier:
Carter: Cello Concerto [2001]
Glass: Satyagraha [1979]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 119th tier, part 4 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 117th tier: 
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 2 [1590]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #36 in F, K. 547 [1788]
Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater [15th century]
Palestrina: O Magnum Mysterium [1569]
Philippe de Vitry (and others): The Roman de Fauvel [1310s]
Rachmaninoff: Moments musicaux (6), op. 16 [1896]
Raff: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 112 [1863]
Ries: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 74 [1815]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite [1890]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko, a musical tableau, op. 5 [1867]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Rózsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 [1966]
Saint-Saëns: Le rouet d'Omphale, op. 31 [1871]
Satie: Parade [1917]

To move up 1 to the 118th tier: 
Mimaroğlu: La Ruche [1968]
Mitterer: coloured noise [2005]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes [1993-1994]
Murcia: Saldívar Codex IV [c. 1732]
Nordheim: Epitaffio [1963; rev. 1977]
Parry: Symphony #3 in C "English" [1889]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #2 in E-flat, "Sunnanfärd" ("The Journey of Southerly Winds") [1910]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #4 in A, "Holmia" [1929]
Ravel: Menuet Antique [1895; orch. 1929]
Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar’s Bride [1899]
Rochberg: String Quartet #6 [1978]
Roman: Assaggi, BeRI 301-324 [c. 1730s]
Roussel: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23 [1921]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208 [18th cent.]

To remain on the 119th tier: 
Mignone: Etudes (12) for Guitar [1970]
Mompou: Cants mágìcs [1919]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #15 in F, K. 533/494
Nancarrow: String Quartet #3 [1987]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life) [1966]
Noskowski: Symphony #3 in F, "From Spring to Spring" [1903]
Nyman: Where the Bee Dances [1991]
Nørgård: String Quartet #8, "Natten saenker sig som røg (Night descending like smoke)" [1997]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Pergolesi: L'Olimpiade [1735]
Pescetti: Harpsichord Sonatas (10) [1739]
Rachmaninoff: 'Spring' Cantata for baritone solo, chorus, and orchestra op. 20 [1902]
Rădulescu: Piano Sonata #2 "being and non-being create each other"
Rey: Türkiye (Symphonic Rhapsody) [1971]
Saygun: Symphony #3, op. 39 [1960]
Scarlatti, A.: Il Mitridate Eupatore [1707]

To move down 1 to the 120th tier:
Neuwirth: Le Encantadas o le avventure nel mare delle meraviglie [2014-5]
Russolo: Risveglio di una Città (Awakening of a City) [1913]

This was a tough round at the bottom end. No work received fewer than four points, which is unusually high.


----------



## science

Ustvolskaya: Duet for Violin and Piano [1964]
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #4 [1957] 
Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #5 [1986]
Ustvolskaya: Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano [1949]
Ustvolskaya: Violin Sonata [1952]


----------



## science

Isaac and Senfl: Choralis Constantinus [1509]


----------



## science

Willaert: Missa Mittit ad Virginem [1559]


----------



## science

I'm not sure that I'm doing this one right: 

Anonymous: Il Cant de la Sibila [The Song of the Sibyl], in the Cancionero de la Colombina [c. 1480]


----------



## science

justekaia said:


> Your list of
> 
> Your list of favoured and highly recommended works is absolutely ridiculous.It contains about 4 of 5 % of what an up-to-date private list like mine would include. Major composers (in all periods) are neglected, whereas some minor composers have nearly all their output mentioned. I also get the impression that they are no decent composers after Stravinsky. The owners of this website should pay attention to this message as their audience needs better information, better service and above all better connections with today's composers.


So what do you recommend, specifically?


----------



## science

Nørgård: Spaces of Time for orchestra with piano [1991]


----------



## science

Dittersdorf: String Trios (6), op. 1 [1767]


----------



## science

I need to do the 119th tier part 5, the 129th tier part 6, and the 87th tier part 2. Here we go!


Our votes on the 87th tier, part 2 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 85th tier:
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale [1640]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz" [1820]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]

To move up 1 to the 86th tier:
Lutosławski: Musique funèbre [1958]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Magnard: Symphony #2 in E, op. 6 [1893]
Martinů: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano, H. 301 [1944]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen [1943]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #16 in D, K. 451 [1784]
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 [1780]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Nielsen: Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" [1902]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Piazzolla: Libertango [1974]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28 [1917]
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, symphonic poem, op. 7 [1893]
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109 [1909]
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167 [1921]
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 [1823]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30 [1904]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto [1983]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325 [1868]
Strauss, R.: Songs (4), op. 27, including "Cäcilie" and "Morgen!" [1894]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 41, including "Wiegenlied" [1899]
Tubin: Symphony #4 in A "Sinfonia Lirica" [1943; rev. 1978]
Wylkynson: Salve regina (in nine parts from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]

To remain on the 87th tier: 
Martinů: Symphony #2, H. 295 [1943]
Massenet: Werther [1892]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449 [1784]
Neuwirth: Lost Highway [2003]
Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella" [1826]
Pärt: Te Deum [1984]
Puccini: Il trittico [1916]
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed [2012]
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air [1968]
Roman: Drottningholm Music ("Music for a Royal Wedding") [1744]
Suk: Zrání (Ripening), op. 34 [1917]
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn [1989]
Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden [1973, 1979]
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing [1931]
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183 [1882]

To move down 1 to the 88th tier:
Richter: Sleep [2015]
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" [1981]


----------



## mmsbls

Medeksaite: Scintilla [2008] (Listen here)


----------



## science

I didn't expect the algorithm to work with only two votes, but it did, and as a result I can announce that our votes on the 133rd tier, part 7 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 131st tier:
Strozzi: Arie, op. 8 [by 1664]
Szymanowski: Masques, op. 34 [1915-6]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Piano Trio [1953]
Tcherepnin, A.: Concerto for Harmonica and Orchestra [1953]
Telemann: Fantasias (12) for Solo Violin TWV 40:14–25 [1735]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #3 [1973]
Vermeulen: String Quartet [1960-1]
Victoria: Vadam, et circuibo civitatem [1572]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 59 [1930]
Vivaldi: Bassoon concerto in A minor, RV 497 [c. 1734-5]
Volkmann: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 35 [1857]

To move up 1 to the 132nd tier:
Stravinsky: Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant [1942]
Stravinsky: Concertino for String Quartet [1920]
Stroppa: Miniature estrose (Libro Primo) [1991-95]
Suk: About Mother, op. 28 [1907]
Søderlind: Symphony #8, op. 95 "Jean Sibelius in Memoriam" [2004-5]
Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (violin concerto) [1992-3]
Taneyev: Choral Varié [c. 1913]
Thalberg: L'art du chant appliqué au piano, op. 70 [1853-63]
Thomas: Hamlet [1868]
Tippett: Piano Sonata #1 [1936-38]
Tippett: Symphony #3 [1972]
Tosti: Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio [1880-1899]
Uccellini: Ozio regio, op. 7 [1660]
Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973]
Ustvolskaya: Octet [1950]
Veress: Diptych for Wind Quintet [1968]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #15 [1954]
Vinders: O mors inevitabilis "Epithaphium Josquini" [c. 1521]
Vivaldi (et al.): Andromeda liberata, Serenata Veneziana, RV Anh. 117 [1726]
Walker: String Quartet #1 [1946]
Wallin: Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!) [2006]
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wellesz: String Quartet #4, op. 28 [1920]
Williams, G.: Symphony #1, in the form of Symphonic Impressions of the Glendower Scene in "Henry IV Part 1" [1943]
Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]
Ysaÿe: Poème Nocturne for violin, cello, and orchestra, op. 29 [1927]
Zarzycki: Introduction & Cracovienne in D, op. 35 [1893]
Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch [1895]
Zhu: Symphony #4 "6.4.2-1" [1990]
Zhubanova: String Quartet #1 [1952]
Zipoli: Elevazione for Cello and Oboe [bef. 1726]
Zorn: Carny [1989]

To remain on the 133rd tier: 
Stucky: Symphony [2012]
Sørensen: The Weeping White Room [2002]
Thorvaldsdottir: Metacosmos [2018]
Torke: Rapture: Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra [2001]
Tormis: The Bishop and the Pagan [1992]
Van der Aa: Here Trilogy, for soprano, chamber orchestra, electronics & audio-visual installation [2001-2003]
Vierk: Words Fail Me [2005]
Wallen: Mighty River [2017]
Weinberger: Schwanda the Bagpiper [1926]
Weir: Airs from Another Planet [1986]
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera [1987]
Widor: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 41 [1877]
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 14 [1852]
Williams, J.: Escapades [2002]
Winter: Maometto [1817]
Wirén: Symphony #3, op. 20 [1944]
Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974]
Zivkovic: On the Guarding of the Heart [2011]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]

To move down 1 to the 134th tier:
Theofanidis: Rainbow Body [2000]

I'll do part six and then move all the works.


----------



## science

I realize it's been almost a month. I need a little more time off but I'll get back to work ASAP! Thanks for your patience!


----------



## science

Okay, woohoo! Guess who has tallied the votes from the 129th tier, part 6? I don't know either! But apparently our votes on the 133rd tier, part 6 selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 131st tier:
Strauss, R.: Aus Italien, op. 16 [1886]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #6 for violin and orchestra, op. 191 [1923]
Spohr: Double quartet #1 in D minor, op. 65 [1823]
Shchedrin: Polyphonic Notebook [1972]
Schubert: Auf dem Strom, D. 943, op. 119 [1828]
Schnittke: Violin Concerto #1 [1957, rev. 1963]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D, op. 166 [1921]
Rubbra: String Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 73 [1951]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E, C 50 [published 1797]

To move up 1 to the 132nd tier:
Strauss, R.: Taillefer, op. 52 [1903]
Strauss, R.: Sonatine #2, "Fröhliche Werkstatt" [1946]
Still: Suite for violin and piano [1943]
Stephan: Die ersten Menschen [1914]
Stenhammar: Sentimental Romances (2), op. 28 [1910]
Spohr: String sextet in C, op. 140 [1848]
Soro: Sinfonía romántica in A [1920]
Smetana: Wallenstein's Camp, op. 14 [1859]
Smetana: Sny (Dreams) [1874-5]
Shulman: Theme and Variations for viola and orchestra or piano [1940] or for viola, string orchestra and harp [1954]
Shostakovich: The Limpid Stream [1935]
Shostakovich: Prelude and Scherzo: Pieces (2) for string octet, op. 11 [1925]
Searle: Symphony #2, op. 33 [1958]
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes [1918]
Sciarrino: Capricci (6 Caprices) for Solo Violin [1976]
Schumann, Camillo: Cello Sonata #2 in C minor, op. 99 [c. 1932]
Schubert: Der Jüngling an der Quelle, D. 300 [c. 1816-21]
Schubert: "Der König in Thule" (The King in Thule), D 367, op. 5/5 [1816]
Schoenberg: Suite, op. 29 [1924-26]
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra [1933]
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie [1978]
Schmitt: Introït, récit et congé for cello and orchestra, op. 113 [1952]
Schlegel: Piano Quartet in C, op. 14 [c. 1886-8]
Scharwenka, P.: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 106 "Sonata Fantasia" [1899]
Schafer: Wild Bird [1999]
Saygun: Partita for Solo Cello, op. 31 [1954]
Sammartini, G.: Recorder Concerto in F [18th century]
Saint-Saëns: La Jeunesse D'hercule (Hercules's Youth), op. 50 [1877]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877]
Ryelandt: Symphony #4 in E-flat minor, op. 55 "Credo" [1912-3]
Rouse: Clarinet Concerto [2000]
Rota: Trombone Concerto in C [1966]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #2 [1922]

To remain on the 133rd tier: 
Strauss, F.: Nocturno, op. 7
Štolcer-Slavenski: Religiophonia: Simfonija orijenta (Symphony of the Orient) [1934]
Spohr: Symphony #9 in B minor, op. 143 "The Seasons" [1850]
Soler: Fandango [18th century]
Škerjanc: Symphony #1 [1933]
Škerjanc: Slavnostna uvertura (Festive Overture) [1932]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #3 [1939]
Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #2 [1937]
Siegmeister: Piano sonata #1, "American Sonata" [1944]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Shaw: Narrow Sea [2017]
Sessions: Symphony #8 [1968]
Schoenberg: Phantasy, op. 47 [1949]
Schoenberg: Die Jakobsleiter (Jacob's Ladder) [1915-26]
Schoenberg: Die glückliche Hand (The Lucky Hand), op. 18 [1910-13]
Scelsi: Sauh I-IV [1973]
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, op. 25 [1883]
Sánchez-Verdú: Paisajes del Placer y de la Culpa for large orchestra [2003]
Samazeuilh: Le Chant de la mer [1919]
Rzewski: The Road [2003]
Rouse: Iscariot [1989]
Rouse: Gorgon [1984]
Rorem: Evidence of Things Not Seen [1997]

To move down 1 to the 134th tier:
Shapey: Concerto Fantastique [1991]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 119th tier, part 5 (from this thread) selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 117th tier: 
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]
Schumann: Märchenbilder, op. 113 [1851]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121 [1851]
Schütz: Schwanengesang (Opus ultimum), SWV 482-494 [1671]
Scriabin: Dances [1906-1914]
Shchedrin: The Sealed Angel [1988]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Humoresques, op. 87 & 89 [1917]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including “The Blue Bird” [1910]
Stevenson: Passacaglia on DSCH [1962]
Stockhausen: Erwachen (Awakening) from Klang (Sound) [2007]
Vallet: Le Secret des Muses [1615-6]
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #6, "On the Outline of the Mountains of Brazil" [1944]
Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]
Zelenka: Requiem ZWV 48 [c. 1731]

To move up 1 to the 118th tier: 
Schnittke: Symphony #6 [1992]
Schubert: Symphony #2 in B-flat, D. 125 [1815]
Schubert: Symphony #6 in C, D. 589 [1818]
Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408 [1816]
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80 [1847]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 [1851]
Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]
Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra [1947]
Shcherbachov: Nonet for 7 instruments, voice and dancer, op. 10 [1919]
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances [1936]
Sorabji: Études transcendantes (100) [1944]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" [1913]
Stockhausen: Klavierstücke V-X [1955]
Sweelinck: Variations on Secular Songs [early 17th century]
Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat [1877]
Tcherepnin, A.: Songs and Dances for cello and piano, op. 84 [1953]
Turina: Danzas gitanas (Gypsy Dances), opp. 55 & 84 [1930, 1934]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem" [1971]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Wolpe: String Quartet [1969]
Wuorinen: String Sextet [1989]
Xenakis: Naama [1984]
Zorn: Necronomicon [2004]

To remain on the 119th tier: 
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #4 in A minor, D. 537 [1817]
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 [1821]
Schumann: Nachtstücke (4), op. 23 [1839]
Scott: Symphony #3 "The Muses" [1937]
Strauss, R.: Arabella, op. 79 [1932]
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance [1879]
Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]
Verdi: Ernani [1844]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #7 for winds, violin, and cello, "Settimino" [1924]
Villa-Lobos: Rudepoema for piano [1926; orch. 1932]
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5 [1931]
Wagner: Rienzi [1847]
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D, op. 26 [1944]
Zorn: Chimeras [2003]

To move down 1 to the 120th tier:
Tavener: The Lamb [1982]


----------



## science

So that catches me up on the clerical work. I'll be starting some voting threads soon....


----------



## Highwayman

What is our current situation on submitting new works?


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> What is our current situation on submitting new works?


Full steam ahead!


----------



## Highwayman

Schoeck: Elegie, op. 36 [1922]


----------



## Highwayman

Vierne: Spleens et détresses, op. 38 [1917]


----------



## Highwayman

Pettersson: Symphony #13 [1976]


----------



## Highwayman

Pijper: Flute Sonata [1925]


----------



## Highwayman

Sermisy: Tant que vivray [1527]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 12th tier selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 10th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata" [1805]

To move up 1 to the 11th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" [1731]
Bach: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61 [1806]
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73 [1877]
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937]

To remain on the 12th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109 [1820]
Berg: Violin Concerto [1935]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38 [1865]
Debussy: La Mer, L 109 [1905]

To move down 1 to the 13th tier:
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé (ballet and orchestral suites) [1912]


----------



## Highwayman

Aguado: Rondos Brillantes, op. 2 [1827]


----------



## Highwayman

Bloch: Voice in the Wilderness [1936]


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> Bloch: Voice in the Wilderness [1936]


Keep 'em coming. I'll add them soon!


----------



## Highwayman

Cendo: Coffin Bubbles Blue [2020-21]


----------



## Highwayman

Denisov: Sonata for Alto Saxophone and Piano [1970]


----------



## Highwayman

Erlebach: Trio Sonatas (6) [1694]


----------



## Highwayman

Feld: Flute Sonata [1957]


----------



## Highwayman

Ghersem: Missa Ave Virgo Sanctissima [1598]


----------



## Highwayman

Hába: Suite for Dulcimer, op. 91 [1960]


----------



## Highwayman

Hurel: Tombeau in memoriam Gérard Grisey [1999]


----------



## science

Very impressive, Highwayman! 

Meanwhile, 

Our votes on the 70th tier selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 68th tier: 
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 [1707-13]
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa [1696]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Dowland: First Booke of Songes [1597]
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105 [1895]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni [by 1497]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D. 780 [1828]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1 [1904]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) [1840]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]

To move up 1 to the 69th tier: 
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
Arnold: English Dances, opp. 27 & 33 [1951]
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Bach, C. P. E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 26 [1949]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54 [1871]
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 [1944; rev. 1950s]
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 [1951]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 [1883]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Dvořák: Symphony #5 in F, op. 76 [1875]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23 [1931]
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman) [1882]
Franck: Piano Trio #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 [1839?]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, banyan, and orchestra [2016]
Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33 [1735]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 [1926]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Martinů: Piano Trio #3 in C, H. 332 [1951]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales) [1904-1928]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death [1875, 1877]
Palestrina: Stabat Mater [probably 1590-1591]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts [1741]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61 [1847]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill" [1799]
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge [1909]
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 [1713]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]

To remain on the 70th tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055 [c. 1738]
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7 [1933]
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1899]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #3 in C, op. 2/3 [1795]
Beethoven: String Quintet in C, op. 29 [1795]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3 [1881]
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le Double" [1959]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 [1911]
Handel: Athalia, HWV 52 [1733]
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96 [c. 1822]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 [1842-3]
Messiaen: Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum [1964]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 [1783]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85 [1949]
Poulenc: Nocturnes [1929-1938]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 [1893]
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52 [1841]
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor [1883]
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, op. 32 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish" [1875]
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Little Mermaid) [1903]

To move down 1 to the 71st tier:
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar" [1868, 1875, 1897]


----------



## Highwayman

Iannotta: Dead Wasps in the Jam-Jar (iii) [2017-8]


----------



## Highwayman

Johnston: String Quartet #7 [1984]


----------



## Highwayman

Kotoński: Aela [1970]


----------



## Highwayman

Lazarof: Symphony #3 "Choral" [1994]


----------



## Highwayman

Mendelssohn: Psalm 115 (Nicht unserm Namen, Herr), op. 31 [1835]


----------



## Highwayman

Nishimura: Clarinet Quintet "Bardo I" [2007-9]


----------



## Highwayman

There are 2 separate Cesti`s _La Dori _entries, on the 132nd & 135th tiers.


----------



## Highwayman

Onslow: String Quintet #26 in C minor, op. 67 [1844]


----------



## Highwayman

Pintscher: Sonic eclipse [2009-10]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 117th tier, part 1 selected the following works... 

To move up 2 to the 115th tier: 
Adams: Dr. Atomic [2005]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 10 [1735-6]
Andre: ... als II ... [2000-2001]
Anonymous: Codex Faenza [15th century]
Anonymous: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Bach, W. F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F. 43 [1767]
Bauldeweyn (formerly attrib. Josquin): Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]
Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]
Brahms: Romances from Tieck's Liebesgeschichte der schönen Magelone, op. 33 [1861-9]
Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina [15th century]
Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]

To move up 1 to the 116th tier: 
Aho: Symphony #9 for trombone and orchestra [1994]
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 7 [1715]
Alnar: Cello Concerto [1943]
Andreae: Symphony #1 in F [1900]
Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]
Atterberg: Symphony #7, op. 45 "Sinfonia Romantica" [1942]
Bach, Johann Christian: Keyboard Concertos, op. 13 [1777]
Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225 [probably c. 1727]
Bartók: Rhapsody #2 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 90 [1928, rev. 1944-5]
Beethoven: Adelaide, op. 46 [1795]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #4 in A minor, op. 23 [1800]
Berio: Chemins I for harp and orchestra [1964]; including Sequenza II for solo harp [1963]
Berlioz: Tristia, op. 18 [1852]
Bernstein: On the Waterfront (including the Symphonic Suite) [1955]
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) [1871]
Bliss: Clarinet Quintet [1932]
Bortniansky: Cherubim Song #7 (Cherubic Hymn #7) [early 19th century]
Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183 [1932]
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70 [1963]
Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Casella: Suite in C, op. 13 [1910]
Cavalli: Giasone [1649]
Chin: Mannequin [2014]
Ciconia: O rosa bella [early 15th century]
Coates, E.: London Suite [1933]
Couperin, A. L.: Pièces de Clavecin [1751]
Couperin: Versets (7) d’un motet composé de l’ordre du roy [1705]
Cowell: The Tides of Manaunaun [1917]
Creston: Symphony #3 "Three Mysteries", op. 48 [1950]
Damase: Symphony [1952]
Danzi: Wind Quintets, op. 56 [1821]

To remain on the 117th tier: 
Adams: Lollapalooza [1995]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet in C, op. 31 [1928]
Auber: Les diamants de la couronne (The Crown Diamonds) [1841]
Beethoven: Rondos (2) for piano, op. 51 [c. 1796-8]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #7 in C minor, op. 30/2 [1802]
Berio: Sequenza VI for viola [1967]
Bloch: String Quartet #3 [1952]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 2 [1853]
Brahms: Scherzo in E flat minor, op. 4 [1851]
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 [1945]
Brouwer: Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco" [1986]
Casella: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 48 [1928]
Charpentier: Actéon [1683]
Chopin: Introduction and Polonaise brillante in C for cello and piano, op. 3 [1829]
Czerny: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 780

To move down 1 to the 118th tier:
Beethoven: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 1/2 [1795]
Couperin: Versets (4) d’un motet composé de l’ordre du roy [1703]


----------



## Highwayman

Quell: A Blurring Cloud - Geschöpfe der Fahrt [2011-2]


----------



## Highwayman

Rorem: English Horn Concerto [1991-2]


----------



## Highwayman

Schat: De Hemel (The Heaven), op. 37 [1990]


----------



## Highwayman

Tiessen: Hamlet-Suite, op. 30 [1919-21]


----------



## Highwayman

Ussachevsky: Missa Brevis [1972]


----------



## Highwayman

Vermeulen: Symphony #4 "Les Victoires" [1941]


----------



## Highwayman

Wellesz: Violin Concerto, op. 84 [1961]


----------



## Highwayman

Xenakis: Thalleïn [1984]


----------



## Highwayman

Yuasa: A Winter Day [1981]


----------



## Highwayman

Zemlinsky: Eine Florentinische Tragödie, op. 16 [1916]


----------



## Highwayman

Shostakovich: String Quartet #6 in G, op. 101 [1956] 

A shocking revelation for me. I won`t add them right now but there are still a couple (1&14) missing if anyone else is shocked.


----------



## Highwayman

Weelkes: Ayeres or Phantasticke Spirites [1608]


----------



## Highwayman

Brown: Windsor Jambs [1980]


----------



## Captgouda24

Merikanto, A.: Juha [1922]


----------



## Highwayman

Reincken: An Wasserflüssen Babylon [1663]


----------



## Highwayman

Benjamin, G.: At First Light [1982]


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 4 [1775]


----------



## Highwayman

Wertheim: Trio for Flute, Clarinet and Bassoon [1942]


----------



## Highwayman

Berger, W.: String Trio in G minor, op. 69 [1898]


----------



## Highwayman

Caplet: Conte Fantastique after Poe's "The Masque of the Red Death" [1908]


----------

